#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  «Acintyastava» - Гимн непостижимому. Нагарджуна.

## Natha

С сего дня начинаю выкладывать свой перевод текста «Acintyastava», принадлежащего Нагарджуне.
Скажу сразу – это перевод с санскрита, и в другие переводы я не смотрел.
Перевод будет сопровождаться грамматическим комментарием.
Надеюсь, что знатоки санскрита меня поправят, а изучающим санскрит он будет полезен как пособие.
Итак, первый текст:
प्रतीत्यजानां भावानां नैःस्वाभाव्यं जगाद यः।
तं नमाम्यसमज्ञानम् अचिन्त्यम् अनिदर्शनम्॥ ०१

pratītyajānāṃ bhāvānāṃ naiḥsvābhāvyaṃ jagāda yaḥ।
taṃ namāmyasamajñānam acintyam anidarśanam॥ 01

pratītya-ja – pratītyajānāṃ - (m.pl.gen)  у обусловлено (или зависимо) проявляющихся
bhāva – bhāvānāṃ - (m.pl.gen)  характеристик
naiḥsvābhāvya – naiḥsvābhāvyaṃ - (m.sing.acc)   об отсутствии индивидуальности
gad - jagāda - (pf.3P.sing) поведал
yaḥ - (m.sing.nom)  кто
taṃ - (m.sing.acc)   пред тем
nam – namāmi - (ind.P1.1p.sing)   я преклоняюсь
asamajñāna – asamajñānam - (m.sing.acc)   не имеющим равных по мудрости
acintya – acintyam – (m.sing.acc)   не постижимым
anidarśana – anidarśanam – (m.sing.acc)  невиданным

1.	Кто поведал об отсутствии индивидуальности у обусловлено (или зависимо) проявляющихся характеристик, я пред тем преклоняюсь – не имеющим равных по мудрости, не постижимым, невиданным.

Комментарий: У каждой вещи есть одна или несколько bhāva, то есть, характеристик. Никто из нас не наблюдает что-либо, кроме характеристик вещей.

----------

Joy (23.04.2012), Vega (17.10.2022), Vladiimir (22.04.2012), Кунсанг (22.04.2012), Оскольд (22.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Это вопросительно предложение или повествовательное?

----------


## Dron

А комментарий чей? Ваш?

----------


## Natha

Ну, если вопросительного знака в конце нет - значит не вопросительное.

А коммментарий, естественно, мой, как и всё остальное.

----------


## Dron

> Ну, если вопросительного знака в конце нет - значит не вопросительное.
> 
> А коммментарий, естественно, мой, как и всё остальное.


Так это не грамматический комментарий, а смысловой.

----------


## До

> anidarśana – anidarśanam – (m.sing.acc)   не поучающим


_Анидаршана_ и санидаршана часто встречающиеся в буд. текстах понятия, означаюшие _невидимое_ и видимое.

Было бы странно, если бы Будда, имеющий характеристику будды "лучший _учитель_ богов и людей" был _не поучающим_.

----------

Аминадав (23.04.2012), Нико (22.04.2012), Оскольд (22.04.2012), Юй Кан (22.04.2012)

----------


## Natha

> Так это не грамматический комментарий, а смысловой.


Скорее всего, я не точно выразился:
Под грамматическим комментарием я имел ввиду грамматический разбор текста и ответы, на вопросы, которые могут возникнуть у участников форума по-поводу деталей перевода.

А смыслового комментирования избежать не возможно, поэтому буду представлять и свою точку зрения

----------


## Dron

> bhāva – bhāvānāṃ - (m.pl.gen) характеристик
> naiḥsvābhāvya – naiḥsvābhāvyaṃ - (m.sing.acc) об отсутствии индивидуальности


Здесь легкое несоответствие. Вы определитесь, что есть бхава- характеристика или индивидуальность (?).

----------


## До

Вот шоколадный перевод для сравнения (потомкам).
http://www.scribd.com/doc/76739407/N...-Inconceivable

ps. Dron, слышали про то, что у слова может быть много значений?

----------


## Dron

> Вот шоколадный перевод для сравнения (потомкам).
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/76739407/N...-Inconceivable
> 
> ps. Dron, слышали про то, что у слова может быть много значений?


Cлышал. Но не верю.

----------


## Natha

> _Анидаршана_ и санидаршана часто встречающиеся в буд. текстах понятия, означаюшие _невидимое_ и видимое.
> 
> Было бы странно, если бы Будда, имеющий характеристику будды "лучший _учитель_ богов и людей" был _не поучающим_.


Вот значение निदर्शन в словаре M-V:
 ni-darṡana (ī) pointing to, showing, indicating, announcing, proclaiming, teaching Hariv. BhP. ; suiting, pleasing

Такие же значения и в словаре Кочергиной, то есть …поучающий… и тому подобное.

Естественно - ani-darṡana, имеет противоположное значение, то есть «не поучающий».

Поучает тот, кто проповедует даже тогда, когда не спрашивают, например, пророки иудеи. 

Не поучает тот, кто отвечает, когда спрашивают, например, пророки индуисты или буддисты.

----------


## Natha

> Здесь легкое несоответствие. Вы определитесь, что есть бхава- характеристика или индивидуальность (?).


Определяюсь:
bhāva – характеристика вещи

svabhāva – самобытность, индивидуальность , то есть характеристика присущая только этой вещи.

Śūnyatā – отсутствие svabhāva, то есть самобытности, индивидуальности

----------


## До

> Вот значение निदर्शन в словаре M-V:
>  ni-darṡana (ī) pointing to, showing, indicating, announcing, proclaiming, teaching Hariv. BhP. ; suiting, pleasing


А что же вы не до конца словарь процитировали?

«_ni-darzana mf(%{I})n. pointing to , showing , indicating , announcing , proclaiming , teaching Hariv. BhP. ; suiting , pleasing (%{sarva-loka-nid-} ; v.l. %{-ka-nidarzin} and %{-vidarzin}) R. ii , 108 , 18 ; (%{A}) f. a partic. form of a simile or comparison (e.g. Ragh. i , 2) Kpr. Sa1h. &c. ; n. seeing , view , appearance , sight , vision (cf. %{svapna-nid-}) MBh. Sus3r. &c. ; pointing to , showing , indicating Mn. MBh. ; proof , evidence Pan5c. ; instance , example , illustration S3rS. Mn. MBh. Ka1v. &c. (%{-tva} n. Naish. ; %{-nA7rtham} ind. for instance MBh.) ; refutation of a stated argument Sa1h. ; N. of the third member of a complete syllogism (= %{udAharaNa}) MW. ; a prognostic , sign , mark , omen MBh. Hariv. Sus3r. (ifc. f. %{A} , showing , betraying R.) ; a scheme , system Sus3r. ; injunction , precept , ordinance , authority , text W_.»

Скан страницы: http://www.sanskrit-lexicon.uni-koel...w0548-nidA.jpg
Словарь на веб: http://www.sanskrit-lexicon.uni-koeln.de/monier/




> Поучает тот, кто проповедует даже тогда, когда не спрашивают, например, пророки иудеи. Не поучает тот, кто отвечает, когда спрашивают, например, пророки индуисты или буддисты.


А где это значение хотя бы в приведенном вами фрагменте словарной статьи? Его нет.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Естественно - ani-darṡana, имеет противоположное значение, то есть «не поучающий».


Во-первых, в массе текстов и словарей.
Во-вторых, и у Монье-Вильмса: darshana -- n. seeing , observing , looking , noticing , observation , perception RV. i , 116 , 23 S3Br. xiv S3a1n3khGr2. v , 5 MBh. &c. [471,1]
И наконец: http://vedabase.net/d/darsana

----------


## Нико

Что-то перевод первой шлоки разительно отличается от перевода её на тибетский язык. Там даже рядом не лежало.... ????

----------


## Нико

Наверное, я ошиблась с текстом.

----------


## Аминадав

Может быть полезно ещё и смотреть эти слова в палийских словарях. Ведь Нагарджуна был начитан ("наслышан") в раннебуддийском каноне, - то ли на каком-то пракрите, то ли уже на санскрите, - и, должно быть, следовал этой традиции словоупотреления.

В данном случае:
http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi...c.2:1:184.pali
http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi...c.2:1:187.pali
http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi....3:1:3073.pali

----------

Joy (23.04.2012)

----------


## Dron

Выступаю против названия "Гимн непостижимому".
Для Будды нет непостижимого. Ачинтья- недосегаемое мыслью, скорее.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Гимн надмозгу.

----------


## Dron

> Гимн надмозгу.


Это плохое участие. Поучаствуйте хорошо, напрягитесь.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Гимн запредельному.

Натха. Шоколадом текст немного полейте :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> Гимн запредельному.
> 
> Натха. Шоколадом текст немного полейте


Сами полейте. Дайте свой вариант, не стойте в стороне безучастно.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Нет уж, спасибо. Я четко знаю проблемы перевода с одного языка на другой, особенно дхармических текстов. 

Надо бы не шлоками переводить, а для начала перевести весь текст всырую, потом его раз 100 порасшатывать и проточить, проникнув в общий стиль и смысл, полазав по разным источникам и исследовав наиболее удачные устоявшиеся штампы перевода, понеспать ночами, зациклившись на значении слов, потом уже выносить на суд компетентных друзей, и при этом быть четко настроеным на сотрудничество и учесть конструктивную критику.

Но если Натха это находит полезным для себя, только сорадуюсь. ОН начал, он пусть и оттачивает. Искренне поддерживаю.

----------

Vladiimir (23.04.2012), Сергей Хос (23.04.2012)

----------


## Dron

"Гимн запредельному"- хорошо, нравится.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ачинтья- недосегаемое мыслью, скорее.


 НедосЯгаемое :Smilie:

----------


## Natha

> Во-первых, в массе текстов и словарей.
> Во-вторых, и у Монье-Вильмса: darshana -- n. seeing , observing , looking , noticing , observation , perception RV. i , 116 , 23 S3Br. xiv S3a1n3khGr2. v , 5 MBh. &c. [471,1]
> И наконец: http://vedabase.net/d/darsana


Вот ссылка на Монье-Вильямса
http://www.sanskrit-lexicon.uni-koeln.de/monier/

Если она не сработает, то вот копия:

 निदर्शन(H3) नि-° दर्शन [p= 548,2] [L=108522]	mf(ई)n. pointing to , showing , indicating , announcing , proclaiming , teaching Hariv. BhP. 
[L=108523]	suiting , pleasing (सर्व-लोक-निद्° ; v.l. °क-निदर्शिन् and -विदर्शिन्) R. ii , 108 , 18 
(H3B) नि-° दर्शना [L=108524]	f. a partic. form of a simile or comparison (e.g. Ragh. i , 2) Kpr. Sa1h. &c 
(H3B) नि-° दर्शन [L=108525]	n. seeing , view , appearance , sight , vision (cf. स्वप्न-निद्°) MBh. Sus3r. &c 
(H3B) नि-° दर्शन [L=108526]	n. pointing to , showing , indicating Mn. MBh. 
(H3B) नि-° दर्शन [L=108527]	n. proof , evidence Pan5c. 
(H3B) नि-° दर्शन [L=108528]	n. instance , example , illustration S3rS. Mn. MBh. Ka1v. &c (-त्व n. Naish. ; °ना*र्थम् ind. for instance MBh. ) 
(H3B) नि-° दर्शन [L=108529]	n. refutation of a stated argument Sa1h. 
(H3B) नि-° दर्शन [L=108530]	n. N. of the third member of a complete syllogism (= उदाहरण) MW. 
(H3B) नि-° दर्शन [L=108531]	n. a prognostic , sign , mark , omen MBh. Hariv. Sus3r. (ifc. f(आ). , showing , betraying R. ) 
(H3B) नि-° दर्शन [L=108532]	n. a scheme , system Sus3r. 
(H3B) नि-° दर्शन [L=108533]	n. injunction , precept , ordinance , authority , text W.

----------

Оскольд (23.04.2012)

----------


## Natha

यथात्वयामहायाने धर्मनैरात्म्यम् आत्मना।
विदितं देशितं तद्वद् धीमद्भ्यः करुणावशात्॥ ०२

yathātvayāmahāyāne dharmanairātmyam ātmanā।
viditaṃ deśitaṃ tadvad dhīmadbhyaḥ karuṇāvaśāt॥ 02

yathā - (adv) в какой мере
tvayā - (m.sing.instr)  тобой
mahāyāna – mahāyāne - (n.sing.lok)    в махайане
dharma-nairātmya – dharmanairātmyam - (m.sing.acc)   отсутствие индивидуальности дхарм
ātman – ātmanā - (adv) лично
vidita – viditaṃ - (m.sing.acc)   познано
deśita – deśitaṃ - (m.sing.acc)   указано
tadvad - (adv) в той же мере
dhīmant – dhīmadbhyaḥ- (m.pl.dat) мудрецам
karuṇā-vaśa – karuṇāvaśāt - (m.sing.abl)  под влиянием сострадания

2.	В какой мере, лично тобой, в махайане, познано отсутствие индивидуальности дхарм, в той же мере, под влиянием сострадания, (это) указано мудрецам.

----------

Оскольд (23.04.2012)

----------


## Natha

> Что-то перевод первой шлоки разительно отличается от перевода её на тибетский язык. Там даже рядом не лежало.... ????


Вот для того я и привожу грамматический разбор текста, чтобы можно было сделать вывод, добавляю я что-то от себя, или перевожу как есть.

----------


## Natha

> Но если Натха это находит полезным для себя, только сорадуюсь. ОН начал, он пусть и оттачивает. Искренне поддерживаю.


А я и перевёл весь текст, месяца два тому назад. А затем, разобрал его грамматически в том виде, в каком выкладываю. Я понимаю, что между моим переводом и тибетским вариантом могут быть отличия, точно такие же, как между моим переводом Бхагавадгиты и кришнаитским

----------


## Natha

Прошу модераторов удалить моё сообщение #29, а то у меня не получается

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот ссылка на Монье-Вильямса
> http://www.sanskrit-lexicon.uni-koeln.de/monier/


Да есть у мну этот словарь в электронном виде _на харде_ уже лет десять, и все десять с ним работаю... мин. пять часов в день. %)
Но и он (в частности -- применительно к будд. текстам) небезупречен, ибо составлен был очень и очень давно, потому необходимо уточнять значений слов/терминов в других словарях, а в идеале -- смотреть, как тот или иной термин переводится _традиционно_.
Жаль, что не слышите и не принимаете рекомендаций. Значит, больше не буду... мешать : ).

----------

Пема Дролкар (23.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А я и перевёл весь текст, месяца два тому назад. А затем, разобрал его грамматически в том виде, в каком выкладываю. Я понимаю, что между моим переводом и тибетским вариантом могут быть отличия, точно такие же, как между моим переводом Бхагавадгиты и кришнаитским


Натха, самое трудное для переводчика буддийских текстов, - понимать самому, о чем именно они :Smilie:  Ну, и надо обладать определенными способностями. И лучше начинать с элементарных несложных переводов. Нагарджуна - очень умный дяденька был. И его тексты "кусаются" :Smilie: 

Но, опять-таки, когда человек переводит, он обучается и нарабатывает навыки. Переводя, - переводи. Иначе переводчиком не стать. :Smilie: 

Могут советы Чангкья Ролпе Дордже в переводе Берзина, например, пригодиться:
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...experienc.html

----------


## Natha

> Жаль, что не слышите и не принимаете рекомендаций. Значит, больше не буду... мешать : ).


Мы с вами уже обсуждали «Сутру сердца». И я аккуратно сохранял всё обсуждение у себя в компьютере и, перед тем как открыть эту тему, перечитал.
Точно так же я сохраняю и страницы этого обсуждения и принимаю во внимание все посты где нет слова «шоколад».
Я понял, что у вас вызвало возражение перевод слова anidarśanam. Приму во внимание.
Согласен с тем, что в некоторых традициях это слово переводится по-другому.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я не понимаю, почему Вы не выложите весь текст тогда сразу в переводе, и зачем писать всю грамматику, вы хотите просто, чтобы Вам помогли в освоении и коррекции грамматики? Вообще-то в переводе буддийских текстов стоят другие задачи. А именно - получить возможность читать источник для понимания буддийской философии.

Выложите сначал весь текст на русском языке, или хотя бы его заверщенный логически отрезок, а потом его разберите по тем шлокам, где есть неточности перевода.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Здесь легкое несоответствие. Вы определитесь, что есть бхава- характеристика или индивидуальность (?).


Наверное немного поздно включаюсь в разговор, но тут Дрон вы правы. 
По крайней мере в тибетском варианте говориться не про характеристики, а действительно про отсутствие природы.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Выступаю против названия "Гимн непостижимому".
> Для Будды нет непостижимого. Ачинтья- недосегаемое мыслью, скорее.


+
дословный перевод с тибетского - немыслимый  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

И что уж самое весёлое, на тибетском первая строфа звучит по-другому. Однако кто-то что-то там таки проповедовал или провозглашал.
Конечно иногда получается находить странности в тибетских переводах, но Нагарджуну переводили таки довольно хорошо

----------


## Natha

> Натха, самое трудное для переводчика буддийских текстов, - понимать самому, о чем именно они Ну, и надо обладать определенными способностями. И лучше начинать с элементарных несложных переводов. Нагарджуна - очень умный дяденька был. И его тексты "кусаются"
> 
> Но, опять-таки, когда человек переводит, он обучается и нарабатывает навыки. Переводя, - переводи. Иначе переводчиком не стать.
> 
> Могут советы Чангкья Ролпе Дордже в переводе Берзина, например, пригодиться:
> http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...experienc.html


С буддийской философией я знаком, ибо, лет эдак восемь тому назад, перевёл «Виграха-вйавартани» Нагарджуны, с его же комментариями. Перевожу я каждый день, и, с начала моих занятий санскритом, много чего перевёл, например, «Бхагавата-пурану».

Да, если ты связан с той или иной парампарой, сампрадайей, традицией, то, конечно, будешь переводить соответствующим образом, ну чтобы не выйти за рамки. Вот Прабхупада, чтобы перевести Гиту в соответствии с парампарой, подменил часть слов и сочетаний из словаря, словами «преданный», «преданность», «преданное служение», вот и получилось то, что получилось.

Я нахожусь вне всяких традиций и парампар, и, мне кажется, что некоторым будет интересно, как выглядит это произведение в переводе человека опирающегося только на известные словари, курс Бюлера, грамматику Зализняка и имеющего представление о том, что такое дхарма, шунйата…, и что основная цель буддизма – избавление от страдания, которое не связано с условиями существования тела, а, только лишь, с мысленными конструкциями.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> С буддийской философией я знаком, ибо, лет эдак восемь тому назад, перевёл «Виграха-вйавартани» Нагарджуны, с его же комментариями. Перевожу я каждый день, и, с начала моих занятий санскритом, много чего перевёл, например, «Бхагавата-пурану».


Вы похоже переводите очень оригинально. Выписываете слова, не углубляясь в суть того,что там может говориться. В первой же строфе (не говоря уже о названии) намудрили то, чего нет в одном из переводов. К счастью или сожалению, но для перевода текстов подобного вида - надо действительно быть знакомым с традицией. И не только на основании того, что много прочитано.

Вдобавок кроме вас Виграха-вьявартани похоже перевёл и Андросов. И скорее всего более успешно.
У него же кстати есть и перевод этого гимна, который вы пытаетесь перевести.

Содержание одной из книг Андросова, изданных несколько лет назад:
--    Агиография Нагарджуны
--    Творчество Нагарджуны
--    Жизнеописания Нагарджуны (Кумараджива, Будон, Таранатха)
--    Дружественное послание (Сухрил лекха :Wink: 
--    Драгоценные строфы наставления царю (Ратна-авали-раджа-парикатха)
--    Опровержение идеи Бога-творца (Ишвара-картритва-ниратритир-вишнор-эка-картритва-ниракарана)
--    Рассмотрение разногласий (Виграха-вьявартани)
--    Семьдесят строф о пустотности (Шуньята-саптати)
--    Установление обусловленности (Вьявахара-сиддхи)
--    Двадцать строф о Великой колеснице (Махаяна-вимщика)
--    Четыре гимна Буддам (Чатух-става)
--        Гимн Будде, превзошедшему мир (Локатита-става)
--        Гимн несравненному Будде (Нираупамья-става)
--        *Гимн неохватному мыслью Будде (Ачинтья-става)*
--        Гимн высочайшему Будде (Парамартха-става)
--        Собрание основоположений Закона (Дхарма-санграха)
--    Приложения:
--        Алмазная сутра, или Сутра о совершенной мудрости, рассекающей [тьму невежества], как удар молнии (Ваджра-ччхедика-праджня-парамита-сутра)
--        Словарь индо-тибетского и российского буддизма (имена, термины, понятия)
--        Библиография


Год вроде был 2000. А года через четыре вы стали знакомиться с философией буддизма

----------

Аминадав (23.04.2012), Пема Дролкар (23.04.2012)

----------


## Natha

> Я не понимаю, почему Вы не выложите весь текст тогда сразу в переводе, и зачем писать всю грамматику, вы хотите просто, чтобы Вам помогли в освоении и коррекции грамматики? Вообще-то в переводе буддийских текстов стоят другие задачи. А именно - получить возможность читать источник для понимания буддийской философии.
> 
> Выложите сначал весь текст на русском языке, или хотя бы его заверщенный логически отрезок, а потом его разберите по тем шлокам, где есть неточности перевода.


Я выкладываю текст именно в таком виде, чтобы любой мог убедиться, что я не мухлюю, и не подтасовываю, а также потому, что любая мной переведённая шлока будет вызывать возражения, и, всё равно, придётся приводить грамматический разбор.

----------


## Natha

> По крайней мере в тибетском варианте говориться не про характеристики, а действительно про отсутствие природы.


А что является природой вещей, если не их характеристики? 
И что воспринимает наше сознание, если не характеристики? 
И что такой пустотность, как не отсутствие у вещи такой характеристики, которой бы не было у другой вещи.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А что является природой вещей, если не их характеристики? 
> И что воспринимает наше сознание, если не характеристики? 
> И что такой пустотность, как не отсутствие у вещи такой характеристики, которой бы не было у другой вещи.


Дополнительный вопрос, который вы забыли - а зачем плодить сущности без потребности и вводить новодел, когда оно того не стоит?
Мало того что в первой строке и названии напутать сумели, так теперь и вторую строку под свои фантазии приводите.

----------


## До

> Мы с вами уже обсуждали «Сутру сердца». И я аккуратно сохранял всё обсуждение у себя в компьютере и, перед тем как открыть эту тему, перечитал. Точно так же я сохраняю и страницы этого обсуждения и принимаю во внимание все посты где нет слова «шоколад». Я понял, что у вас вызвало возражение перевод слова anidarśanam. Приму во внимание. Согласен с тем, что в некоторых традициях это слово переводится по-другому.


Я представляю как вы были счастливы читая только одно, первое значение слова в словарях и не дочитывая словарную статью. Никакого ломания головы о разночтениях, все тексты легко, однозначно переводятся. (Не обязательно осмыслённо, но это мелочь).

• http://kjc-fs-cluster.kjc.uni-heidel...erDisplay=7129
Там выбрать *Analysis:*: *lexemes and grammar*.
Получается грамматический разбор предложения. Конечно, неизвестно кто его делал, но пойдёт для сравнения.

----------


## Natha

> Я представляю как вы были счастливы читая только одно, первое значение слова в словарях и не дочитывая словарную статью. Никакого ломания головы о разночтениях, все тексты легко, однозначно переводятся. (Не обязательно осмыслённо, но это мелочь).


А почему же вы тогда выбрали, для слова nidarshana вот эту строку - n. seeing , view , appearance , sight , vision
а не через одну - n. proof , evidence
Тоже не захотели ломать голову?

Хотя, сдругой стороны, слово nidarshana можно перевести как "невиданный", это не принципиально.

----------


## До

> А почему же вы тогда выбрали, для слова nidarshana вот эту строку - n. seeing , view , appearance , sight , vision
> а не через одну - n. proof , evidence
> Тоже не захотели ломать голову?


Вы переворачивается мои фразы с ног на голову.
Я посмотрел как переводят стандартно этот термин в разных _буддийских_ текстах, о чём и сообщил, и для такого перевода я подчеркнул в словарной статье это значение, потому что вы его не заметили. Плюс логический аргумент против "непоучающий". Что там Нагарджуна имел ввиду я не знаю.

----------


## Natha

> Вы переворачивается мои фразы с ног на голову.


Ну если вы используете по отношению к оппоненту буддийский приём "доведение до абсурда", то почему бы и мне его не использовать?
http://board.buddhist.ru/images/smilies/biggrin.png

----------


## Natha

> Конечно иногда получается находить странности в тибетских переводах, но Нагарджуну переводили таки довольно хорошо


Не могли бы дать ссылку на перевод этого текста с тибетского.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я выкладываю текст именно в таком виде, чтобы любой мог убедиться, что я не мухлюю, и не подтасовываю, а также потому, что любая мной переведённая шлока будет вызывать возражения, и, всё равно, придётся приводить грамматический разбор.


Нам и так понятно, что Вы не мухлюете и переводите сам и всерьез. Только перевод таких источников, где про каждое слово можно составить отдельный комментарий на целый том, крайне сложен.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не могли бы дать ссылку на перевод этого текста с тибетского.


Зайдите в какой-нибудь магазин и просто купите перевод Андросова с санскрита. Не позорьтесь. А если нужна консультация по переводу с тибетского - спрашивайте. Посмотрю текст.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Что там Нагарджуна имел ввиду я не знаю.


До. В тибетском переводе вообще-то говориться по-другому, совсем. Есть там и "поучающий", а точнее указание на действие, а не указание на свойство некоего учителя. Как-то: *[Ты] говорил про отсутствие природу у материального, что возникает во взаимозависимости*. Примерно так.

----------


## Natha

> Только перевод таких источников, где про каждое слово можно составить отдельный комментарий на целый том, крайне сложен.


А я и не заставляю кажого читать грамматический разбор текста, а вот если возникнет вопрос ...а почему это переведено вот так..., то каждый может убедиться и проверить.

----------


## Natha

> Не позорьтесь.


Все дхармы пусты...

----------


## Natha

*Вот третий текст:*

प्रत्ययेभ्यः समुत्पन्नम् अनुत्पन्नं त्वयोदितम्।
स्वभावेन न तज् जातम् इति शून्यं प्रकाशितम्॥ ०३

pratyayebhyaḥ samutpannam anutpannaṃ tvayoditam।
svabhāvena na taj jātam iti śūnyaṃ prakāśitam॥ 03

pratyaya – pratyayebhyaḥ - (m.pl.abl)  из-за условий
samutpanna – samutpannam -  (n.sing.nom)   проявившееся
anutpanna – anutpannaṃ -  (n.sing.nom)   не проявившееся
tvayā - (m.sing.instr)  Тобой
udita – uditam -  (n.sing.nom)   указано
svabhāva – svabhāvena - (m.sing.instr)  самобытностью
na - не
taj -  (n.sing.nom)   оно
jāta – jātam -  (n.sing.nom)   порождено
iti - таково
śūnya – śūnyaṃ -  (n.sing.nom)   пустота
prakāśita – prakāśitam -  (n.sing.nom)   значение

3.	Тобой указано, (что) проявившееся из-за условий, не проявившееся, оно не порождено самобытностью – таково значение (слова) пустота.

----------


## Natha

А не подскажет ли кто, почему в здешнем редакторе отсутствуют шрифты, выделение и тому подобное...

----------


## Карма Палджор

> 3.	Тобой указано, (что) проявившееся из-за условий, не проявившееся, оно не порождено самобытностью – таково значение (слова) пустота.


Мда. Вы бы хотя бы русского придерживались , а то мягко говоря бред выходит.

----------


## Оскольд

> А не подскажет ли кто, почему в здешнем редакторе отсутствуют шрифты, выделение и тому подобное...


Странно а у меня присутствуют...Присмотритесь внимательнее вот можно и шрифт менять и размер и *выделять* и подчеркивать и _наклонным писать_ и _все вместе_ включая смену цвета...в общем странно что Вы этого не видите.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Странно а у меня присутствуют...Присмотритесь внимательнее вот можно и шрифт менять и размер и *выделять* и подчеркивать и _наклонным писать_ и _все вместе_ включая смену цвета...в общем странно что Вы этого не видите.


Да вы наверное *м*_аха_сиддха  :Smilie:

----------

Оскольд (24.04.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Да вы наверное *м*_аха_сиддха


Виртуальный :Big Grin:  Есть еще хорошее слово на букву с (если отвечть на вопрос "какой?") но я его приводить не буду)))

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Виртуальный Есть еще хорошее слово на букву с (если отвечть на вопрос "какой?") но я его приводить не буду)))


Их всегда двое... учитель и ученик. Так кого же сегодня не стало?  :Smilie:

----------


## Оскольд

> Их всегда двое... учитель и ученик. Так кого же сегодня не стало?


Ученик из меня никакой) А Учитель...........Он же Будда :Wink:

----------


## Natha

> Странно а у меня присутствуют...Присмотритесь внимательнее вот можно и шрифт менять и размер и *выделять* и подчеркивать и _наклонным писать_ и _все вместе_ включая смену цвета...в общем странно что Вы этого не видите.


Да на что смотреть? Голая панель редактора. Странно, что одним щелчком редактор вообще не открывается, только крутится кружок загрузчика, а после двойного щелчка появляется вот такая безвариантная панель. Даже смайлы не устанавливаются.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да на что смотреть? Голая панель редактора. Странно, что одним щелчком редактор вообще не открывается, только крутится кружок загрузчика, а после двойного щелчка появляется вот такая безвариантная панель. Даже смайлы не устанавливаются.


Даже в варианте "быстрого ответа" есть и *выде*_ление_, и шрифты, и размер, и цвета. И много чего другого  :Cry:   :Wink:   :Frown:   :Smilie:

----------


## Оскольд

> Да на что смотреть? Голая панель редактора. Странно, что одним щелчком редактор вообще не открывается, только крутится кружок загрузчика, а после двойного щелчка появляется вот такая безвариантная панель. Даже смайлы не устанавливаются.


Обвел красным.

 
Прошу прощения за качество изображения скрин почему то не работает, а под рукой был тока мобильник.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

Идём по ссылке: http://board.buddhist.ru/profile.php?do=editoptions
И внизу смотрим, чтобы не был выбран "Базовый редактор - простое текстовое поле".

----------


## Natha

> Идём по ссылке: http://board.buddhist.ru/profile.php?do=editoptions
> И внизу смотрим, чтобы не был выбран "Базовый редактор - простое текстовое поле".


Выбирал и так и сяк..., стояло "Стандартный редактор - с контролем форматирования" - это и оставил, и всё равно, ни каких иконок, то есть простое текстовое поле.

----------


## Greedy

Попробуйте другой браузер. Попробуйте нажать Ctrl+Shift+R.

----------


## Natha

> Мда. Вы бы хотя бы русского придерживались , а то мягко говоря бред выходит.


То есть, вы слова понимаете, но они не складываются в смысл, или смысл ясен, но стиль изложения не нравится?

----------


## Оскольд

Еще можно попробовать почитить куки....Cookies...Если не знаете как наберите в яндексе или гугле "как очистить cookies в(далее название браузера к примеру Firefox или Opera)

----------


## Natha

> Попробуйте другой браузер. Попробуйте нажать Ctrl+Shift+R.


Странно, что на других форумах всё работает без проблем, и с одного щелчка.

----------


## Vladiimir

Проверьте, включен ли JavaScript ?

 Вот, у меня с включенным JavaScript**:



 Вот, с выключенным JavaScript**:

----------

Оскольд (24.04.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> То есть, вы слова понимаете, но они не складываются в смысл, или смысл ясен, но стиль изложения не нравится?


У вас там написано с нарушением грамматики русского языка. Соответственно это режет слух. А с другой стороны похоже написано также как в первой строфе и названии - с искажением смысла. Но вам же всё равно, что скажут другие?  :Smilie:  Значит лукавите и мухлюете. Еще раз говорю - почитайте Андросова. Он это уже перевел на русский как раз с санскрита и с комментариями

----------


## Natha

> У вас там написано с нарушением грамматики русского языка. Соответственно это режет слух. А с другой стороны похоже написано также как в первой строфе и названии - с искажением смысла. Но вам же всё равно, что скажут другие?  Значит лукавите и мухлюете. Еще раз говорю - почитайте Андросова. Он это уже перевел на русский как раз с санскрита и с комментариями


Если бы мне было всё равно, что скажут другие, то я бы не выкладывал свой перевод. Если вы говорите ...похоже написано... ...с искажением смысла..., то возможно вы не уверены, что я искажаю, просто из моего перевода нельзя сложить привычный смысл. :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если бы мне было всё равно, что скажут другие, то я бы не выкладывал свой перевод. Если вы говорите ...похоже написано... ...с искажением смысла..., то возможно вы не уверены, что я искажаю, просто из моего перевода нельзя сложить привычный смысл.


Из того что вы написали с нарушением грамматики - и непривычный не сложится. См пример про первую строфу, когда вы слово из одной части предложения перенесли в другую, не разобравшись в структуре текста. Вдобавок вам уже многое наговорили про ошибки, но вы всем гвооирте, что вам не всё равно - и ничего не меняется. Либо это лицемерие, либо вы просто не понимаете того, что сами делаете и того что вам советуют.

Вдобавок я уверен, что смысл у вас искажается начиная с вашей попытки перевести название гимна. Ну и в первой строфе напортачили.

----------


## Natha

> Вдобавок вам уже многое наговорили про ошибки, но вы всем гвооирте, что вам не всё равно - и ничего не меняется.


Единственная конкретная ошибка, на которую мне указали - anidarshana, я с этим согласился, о чём и написал. Всё остальное - неконкретные разговоры, если не трудно, то укажите где что не так, для того и выкладываю, и не надо ссылаться на Андросова, мол почитайте. В трёх текстах одна указанная неточность...

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Единственная конкретная ошибка, на которую мне указали - anidarshana, я с этим согласился, о чём и написал. Всё остальное - неконкретные разговоры, если не трудно, то укажите где что не так, для того и выкладываю, и не надо ссылаться на Андросова, мол почитайте. В трёх текстах одна указанная неточность...


Не одна. Несколько. Про отсутствие природы вам тоже говорили. Вы этого не учли. Про то что там как раз есть провозглашение отсутствия природы - тоже говорилось. Вы этого не учли. А вносить новодел, не понимая толком текста и не понимая среды в которой он был написан - это даже не перевод по смыслу, это издевательство над другими. Точнее тут подходит другое слово, но за это здесь банят. А вот то, что не хотите читать перевод Андросоаа, это вам в минус.

Насколько вижу, вы  структуру текста в строфах тоже не поняли.
Далее от темы  отписываюсь

----------


## Вантус

Сдается мне, что это брат-близнец уже бредившего тут великого знатока физики, математики и санскрита, а также ниспровергателя Елизаренковой. Возможно, даже соавтор бредовых переводов вед.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> А что является природой вещей, если не их характеристики? 
> И что воспринимает наше сознание, если не характеристики? 
> И что такой пустотность, как не отсутствие у вещи такой характеристики, которой бы не было у другой вещи.


Уууу, как всё запущено то...
Натха, вам бы поучиться грамотёнке буддийской сначала, правда, прежде чем за переводы браться..

----------

Оскольд (25.04.2012)

----------


## До

> bhāva – bhāvānāṃ - (m.pl.gen) характеристик
> naiḥsvābhāvya – naiḥsvābhāvyaṃ - (m.sing.acc) об отсутствии индивидуальности
> 			
> 		
> 
> Здесь легкое несоответствие. Вы определитесь, что есть бхава- характеристика или индивидуальность (?).


Dron, там же разные слова - "бхава" и "свабхава". Если _бхава_ характеристика, то _свабхава_ собственная характеристика - та, что отличает штуку от других, индивидуальность.




> Выступаю против названия "Гимн непостижимому". Для Будды нет непостижимого. Ачинтья- недосегаемое мыслью, скорее.


Может оно _acintya_ не для Будды, а для нас. Как там написано у Линдтнера "_Hymn to the Inconceivable [Buddha]_."




> А что является природой вещей, если не их характеристики?


Правильно.




> И что такой пустотность, как не отсутствие у вещи такой характеристики, которой бы не было у другой вещи.


Не правильно. Вы же сами перевели в третей строфе определение пустотности:




> 3.	Тобой указано, (что) проявившееся из-за условий, не проявившееся, оно не порождено самобытностью – таково значение (слова) пустота.


Кстати говоря, так, заметка на полях. Почему у вас "пустота", это _слово_, а не, скажем, _понятие_? (_Риторический вопрос_.)

----------


## Natha

> Кстати говоря, так, заметка на полях. Почему у вас "пустота", это _слово_, а не, скажем, _понятие_? (_Риторический вопрос_.)


*Слово* - это "телега", которая нагружается *понятиями*.

_Кстати, обновил Opera и редактор стал работать нормально._

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> pratyayebhyaḥ samutpannam anutpannaṃ
> 
> 3.	Тобой указано, (что) проявившееся из-за условий, не проявившееся, оно не порождено самобытностью – таково значение (слова) пустота.


А почему *про*явившееся, а не появившееся, призошедшее, рождённое и т.п.?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А почему *про*явившееся, а не появившееся, призошедшее, рождённое и т.п.?


Там говориться про то, что *возникло во взаимозависимости*. Автор темы не смог правильно разобрать грамматику и разделить два предложения в одной строфе.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А почему *про*явившееся, а не появившееся, призошедшее, рождённое и т.п.?


Ежли без "т.п.", то можно, к примеру, так:

"Тобою сказано: «Обусловленно явленное или не явленное"
лишено независимого существования, будучи проявлением пустоты»".

_iti_ ("так [сказано]") здесь соответствует окончанию прямой речи или цитаты, заключаемой в русском в кавычки. Стоит же оно в середине полушлоки, т.к. расположение слов в гатхах может быть вообще произвольным.
_prakāśita_ = manifested.

----------

Нико (25.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

Юй Кан, а Вы санскритом хорошо владеете? Или по словарям смотрите? Мне просто интересно, т.к. я в санскрите ни бум бум.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, а Вы санскритом хорошо владеете? Или по словарям смотрите? Мне просто интересно, т.к. я в санскрите ни бум бум.


Если с полной искренностью, то -- вообще не владею, ни одним языком, кроме родного... %)
Очень худая память на иноязычную лексику.
Потому, как раньше писали в анкетах, -- "читаю и перевожу со словарём", и -- только так. : )
Но у этого несовершенства есть и своё достоинство: там, где прекрасно знающие язык переводят, иногда, не особо вникая (как бывает -- недавний пример -- с именем собственным, переведённым двумя англоязычными как существительное), аз упёрто копаю, пока не сыщу единственный вариант перевода слова/термина, безупречно (на мой взгляд : ) _соответствующий контексту_. Ведь санскритская лексика (уж не говоря о морочном гибридном санскрите) полисемична... Да и словаря нет одного, в котором она была бы представлена полностью.
В общем, если б не Инет, косяков и у мну было бы без меры. : )

Так что, скорее, не я владею санскритом, а он -- мном. %)

----------

Карма Палджор (25.04.2012), Нико (25.04.2012), Сергей Хос (25.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.04.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ежли без "т.п.", то можно, к примеру, так:
> 
> "Тобою сказано: «Обусловленно явленное или не явленное"
> лишено независимого существования, будучи проявлением пустоты»".


О! шушпанчик:

pratyayebhyaḥ samutpannam anutpannaṃ tvayoditam।
svabhāvena na taj jātam iti śūnyaṃ prakāśitam॥ 03

"Производится--условиями. [Что] не производится,--тобой объявлено,--
 то само собой не рождается"--так _пустое_ разъяснено.

----------


## Юй Кан

> "Производится--условиями. [Что] не производится,--тобой объявлено,--
>  то само собой не рождается"--так _пустое_ разъяснено.


Осталось доказать, что -- согласно не только переводчику, но и Нагарджуне, -- обусловленное (включая сами условия) не пустотно...
Думаю, у Вас, если захотите, получится! : )
Потому это моё предложение -- риторическое: спорить не буду.

----------


## Natha

> А почему *про*явившееся, а не появившееся, призошедшее, рождённое и т.п.?


Я думаю, что это не принципиально. Можно и так как вы написали.

----------


## Natha

> Не правильно. Вы же сами перевели в третей строфе определение пустотности:
> [/COLOR]


Я так понимаю, что никакая вещь, или её характеристика, не может быть определена без указания её связи с другой вещью, а если точнее с характеристикой другой вещи. Это и выражается определением …svabhAva  shUnya…, или svalakShana shUnya разве нет?

Моё мнение, что никакая вещь не появляется и не исчезает, а лишь меняет характеристики, и, соответственно, названия и, естественно, …не порождена самобытностью…, поскольку характеристики вещи в любое время связаны или обусловлены её связью с характеристиками других вещей.

Именно поэтому я и вот так выразился:
_…И что такой пустотность, как не отсутствие у вещи такой характеристики, которой бы не было у другой вещи….
_

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Осталось доказать, что -- согласно не только переводчику, но и Нагарджуне, -- обусловленное (включая сами условия) не пустотно...


Нагарджуна, надеюсь, доказывает как-то там логически, что обусловленное _пусто от свабхавы_.

Ждем-с от Натхи последующих строф.

----------


## Асуман

> Ежли без "т.п.", то можно, к примеру, так:
> _iti_ ("так [сказано]") здесь соответствует окончанию прямой речи или цитаты, заключаемой в русском в кавычки. Стоит же оно в середине полушлоки, т.к. расположение слов в гатхах может быть вообще произвольным.


Хотя я не спец по гатхам, но замечу, что в санскрите _iti_ ставится отнюдь не произвольно, а там, где ему положено быть по смыслу. И не всегда _iti_  указывает на прямую речь. В данном случае оно, скорее, обозначает объяснение: слово _śunyam_ объяснено словами _svabhāvena na tajjātam_.




> _prakāśita_ = manifested.


Ссылка удивила. Вы считаете тенденциозные переводы Прабхупады авторитетным источником для определения точных значений слов?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Хотя я не спец по гатхам, но замечу, что в санскрите _iti_ ставится отнюдь не произвольно, а там, где ему положено быть по смыслу. И не всегда _iti_  указывает на прямую речь. В данном случае оно, скорее, обозначает объяснение: слово _śunyam_ объяснено словами _svabhāvena na tajjātam_.


Мною сказано было именно о гатхах, а не о том, будто в санскрите вообще всё произвольно и _iti_ всегда указывает на... %)




> Ссылка удивила. Вы считаете тенденциозные переводы Прабхупады авторитетным источником для определения точных значений слов?


Привёл первую попавшуюся ссылку. А так -- полистайте Инет?
Вот ещё одна ссылка, столь же легко обнаруживаемая, хотя по другим ключам, с тем же значением prakāśita: http://nitaaiveda.com/Compiled_and_I...hapter_One.htm

Но это всё спор по словам...
Дайте, пожалуйста, свою версию перевода всей этой гатхи?
И всем, _знакомым с учением Нагарджуны хотя бы в общих чертах_, будет более или менее понятно, какой из переводов точнее.

----------


## Natha

Ещё немного о третьем тексте.

Частица iti не всегда используется для указания на окончание прямой речи. Чаще всего подходят слова …так…, …таким образом…, 

Чужую речь можно передать двумя способами. 

Первый – кавычки, второй – использование «что», «чтобы». Я использовал второй способ …Тобой указано, (что)…

----------


## Natha

*Выкладываю четвёртый текст.
*
यद्वच् छब्दं प्रतीत्येह प्रतिशब्दसमुद्भवः।
मायामरीचिवच् चापि तथाभवसमुद्भवः॥ ०४

yadvac chabdaṃ pratītyeha pratiśabdasamudbhavaḥ।
māyāmarīcivac cāpi tathābhavasamudbhavaḥ॥ 04

yadvac - (adv) подобно тому, как
chabda – chabdaṃ - (m.sing.nom)   звука
prati-i – pratītya - (ger)  отражая
iha -  в этом мире
pratiśabda-samudbhava – pratiśabdasamudbhavaḥ - (m.sing.nom)  проявление эха
māyā-marīcivant – māyāmarīcivac - (m.sing.nom) миражу иллюзии 
ca - также
api - даже
tathā - (adv) точно
bhava-samudbhava – bhavasamudbhavaḥ - (m.sing.nom)  проявление существующего

4.	Подобно тому, как в этом мире, отражая звук, проявление эха подобно миражу иллюзии, точно так же (подобно миражу иллюзии) проявление существующего.
Как вариант, можно было бы перевести и так …проявление эха, отражающего звук, подобно …

Я понимаю, что … prati-i – pratītya - (ger)  отражая…  может вызвать возражение, но ничего лучше придумать не мог, тем более что значение глагола prati-i приблизительно такое и есть:
2) (prati-i) praty-eti , to go towards orﾠ against, go to meet (as friend orﾠ foe) RV. ; to come back, return ib. – движение в обратную сторону.

----------


## Natha

> Дайте, пожалуйста, свою версию перевода всей этой гатхи


Хорошее предложение, для того и делал грамматический разбор, чтобы облегчить такую задачу

----------


## Нико

> Хорошее предложение, для того и делал грамматический разбор, чтобы облегчить такую задачу


Вы знаете, лучше без грамматического разбора. Просто представьте свою версию перевода. А потом уже разбор лучше начинать.

----------


## Асуман

> Мною сказано было именно о гатхах


Да, я видел. Но местоположение частицы iti в предложении несёт конкретную смысловую нагрузку. И согласиться с вашей формулировкой о её произвольном расположении в гатхах для меня почти то же самое, что назвать гатхи набором бессмыслиц. Разумеется, это моё сугубое имхо.




> Привёл первую попавшуюся ссылку. А так -- полистайте Инет?
> Вот ещё одна ссылка, столь же легко обнаруживаемая, хотя по другим ключам, с тем же значением prakāśita: http://nitaaiveda.com/Compiled_and_I...hapter_One.htm


Меня удивил источник, который вы цитируете. К переводу _prakāśitam_ как manifested я претензий не предъявлял. Хотя я понимаю его тут иначе, чем вы - не "проявленное", а "показанное", "объяснённое". Такой перевод рядом с частицей iti выглядит уместнее. Как и по вашей второй ссылке _śrutibhir yat prakāśitam_ - не " что проявлено посредством писаний", а "что показано, продемонстрировано, объяснено писаниями".




> Дайте, пожалуйста, свою версию перевода всей этой гатхи?
> И всем, _знакомым с учением Нагарджуны хотя бы в общих чертах_, будет более или менее понятно, какой из переводов точнее.


В общих чертах - пожалуйста:
возникающее (samutpannam) из пратьяй (pratyayebhyaḥ) названо (uditam) тобою (tvayā) невозникающим (anutpannam),
оно (tad) не порождено (na jātam) свабхавой (svabhāvena) - таким образом (iti) пустое (śūnyam) объяснено (prakāśitam)
В силу своего невежества я не знаю, как правильно в этом контексте перевести свабхаву и пратьяи.  :Embarrassment:

----------

sergey (25.04.2012), Юй Кан (26.04.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, я видел. Но местоположение частицы iti в предложении несёт конкретную смысловую нагрузку. И согласиться с вашей формулировкой о её произвольном расположении в гатхах для меня почти то же самое, что назвать гатхи набором бессмыслиц. Разумеется, это моё сугубое имхо.


Разумеется, и эта новая экстраполяция (с доведением сказанного мною до полного абсурда) -- не более чем имхо. На мой взгляд, ест-сно.




> В общих чертах - пожалуйста:
> возникающее (samutpannam) из пратьяй (pratyayebhyaḥ) названо (uditam) тобою (tvayā) невозникающим (anutpannam),
> оно (tad) не порождено (na jātam) свабхавой (svabhāvena) - таким образом (iti) пустое (śūnyam) объяснено (prakāśitam)
> В силу своего невежества я не знаю, как правильно в этом контексте перевести свабхаву и пратьяи.


Это правильный пословный перевод. Но если говорить о лит. переводе, то касательно "порождено свабхавой" -- сомневаюсь. Т.к., насколько знаю, нигде в будд. философии вещи _не порождаются_ свабхавой, но либо _обладают_ ею (будучи необусловленными), либо -- _не обладают_, будучи порождены _пратьяями_-условиями (и _хету_-причинами).
Вот чуть подробнее, из "Кругосвета":



> Нагарджуна и его последователи трактуют понятие свабхавы средствами «негативной диалектики», предлагая следующий силлогистическое рассуждение: 1) ничто не может существовать, кроме вещей, которые наделены собственной природой и существуют сами по себе; 2) все вещи производятся причинами (ср. закон зависимого происхождения факторов существования – пратитьясамутпада), а потому не существуют сами по себе и лишены собственной природы; 3) следовательно, собственная природа вещей – в отсутствии у них собственной природы. Эта природа вещей, лишенных природы вещей, и называется «пустотой» (шуньята), а сами вещи – «бесприродными» (нихсвабхава, свабхавашунья).

----------


## Кунсанг

Ачинтья - тиб. bsam gyis mi khyab pa - не охватываемое (обычным) умом или непостижимое (обычным) умом. 
Пратишабда - тиб. sgra snyan nam brag ca -приятный звук или же эхо.

----------


## Natha

> Вы знаете, лучше без грамматического разбора. Просто представьте свою версию перевода. А потом уже разбор лучше начинать.


Если вы не знаете санскрит - сразу читайте перевод.

----------


## Юй Кан

Ещё просто ремарка: _ачинтья_ сам обычно перевожу как "умонепостижимый".

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если вы не знаете санскрит - сразу читайте перевод.


Нико сможет с меньшими проблемами прочесть на тибетском. И без тех огрехов, которые вы приводите в своих попытках перевода

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> проявление эха


Не используйте, пожалуйста, слово *про*явление. Если что-то *про*является, это значит, что оно уже было в скрытом виде, как изображение на пленке.

----------

Wyrd (26.04.2012)

----------


## Natha

> Нико сможет с меньшими проблемами прочесть на тибетском. И без тех огрехов, которые вы приводите в своих попытках перевода


Кстати, третий текст, который вы раскритиковали, Асуман разобрал точно так же. И почему бы Нико не дать мне ссылку на перевод с тибетского?

----------


## Natha

*Выкладываю пятый текст
*
मायामरीचिगन्धर्वनगरप्रतिबिम्बकाः।
यद्यजाताः सह स्वप्नैर् न स्यात् तद्दर्शनादिकम्॥

māyāmarīcigandharvanagarapratibimbakāḥ।
yadyajātāḥ saha svapnair na syāt taddarśanādikam॥

māyāmarīci-gandharvanagara-pratibimbaka - māyāmarīci-gandharvanagara-pratibimbakāḥ - (m.pl.nom) мираж иллюзии, город гандхарвов, отражения
yadi - если
ajāta – ajātāḥ - (m.sing.pl) не возникшие
saha - (adv) так же точно как (вместе с)
svapna – svapnair - (m.pl.instr) снами
na - не
as – syāt - (opt.P2.3p.sing)    может быть
tad-darśana-adika – taddarśanādikam - их видения и тому подобного…

5.	Мираж иллюзии, город гандхарвов, отражения…, если не порождены, так же точно как сны, то не может быть их видения и тому подобного…

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Кстати, третий текст, который вы раскритиковали, Асуман разобрал точно так же. И почему бы Нико не дать мне ссылку на перевод с тибетского?


Так Асуману уже сказали, что там есть тоже огрехи. Извините, но ни вы, ни Асуман в плане переводов текстов буддизма (и в частности Нагарджуны) авторитетами не являетесь (по крайней мере для меня, да похоже и не только). А относительно ссылки - спросите Нико. А еще лучше - посмотрите что сделал Андросов (опять повторяю  :Smilie:  ). Он переводил явно не с тибетского. А если вы хотите свериться с тибетским, то начинайте с названия и первой строфы. Там несоответствий много. Ну и русский (грамматику) подучите. Вы делаете дословный, а не смысловой перевод. Но любой читающий вас человек (тем более знакомый с темой) скажет, что написана, извините, муть. Это видно и по пятой строфе. Видно вам всё-таки всё равно, что вам советуют. Прискорбно. Видать очередной любитель появился, который пытается что-то делать, но не знает как и не имеет опыта. А на советы не обращает внимание.

Удачи. Если захотите поработать над этим текстом и над его вариантом с тибетского - в личку. В этой теме с вами разговаривать не о чем.

Ну раз вы не любите напрягаться и считаете что знаете всё лучше других (и что вам все должны приноситть, но вы напрягаться не желаете), то вот вам ссылка, где можно попытаться и скачать заодно книгу Андросова с этим и тремя другими гимнами
http://knigi.tr200.net/v.php?id=1616496

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Иллюзорный мираж


Бывает не иллюзорный?

----------


## Юй Кан

Раз уж начал разбираться с третьей гатхой, закончу, исправив огрехи.

3. Тобою сказано: "Возникшее обусловленно суть невозникшее:
оно лишено самосущности". Так разъяснена пустота [всего].

На всяк случай: одно из значений _jaata_ у М-В. --  possessed of (instr.) MBh. iv , 379.

----------


## Natha

> Бывает не иллюзорный?


Те кто видят мираж, не знают, что это иллюзия.
Ваш перевод сложного слова māyā-marīci?

----------


## Natha

> Не используйте, пожалуйста, слово *про*явление. Если что-то *про*является, это значит, что оно уже было в скрытом виде, как изображение на пленке.


На мой взгляд любая вещь, просто на просто, меняет характеристики, в вовсе не возникает, появляется, проявляется и тому подобное…, а вот эти характеристики проявляются в нашем сознании, у каждого по своему.

----------


## Natha

> Раз уж начал разбираться с третьей гатхой, закончу, исправив огрехи.
> 
> 3. Тобою сказано: "Возникшее обусловленно суть невозникшее:
> оно лишено самосущности". Так разъяснена пустота [всего].
> 
> На всяк случай: одно из значений _jaati_ у М-В. --  possessed of (instr.) MBh. iv , 379.


Ни сколько не возражаю против вашего варианта, хотя бы потому, что он мало чем отличается от моего. Между свабхава=самобытность и свабхава=самосущность нет большой разницы. Я вижу в тексте слово jātam , а вот jāti - нет.

----------


## Юй Кан

Натха, ну почитайте же об учении Нагарджуны и постарайтесь им проникнуться? %)
*Это крайне необходимо хотя бы на время перевода: как можно глубже проникнуться мировоззрением автора текста или соответствующей школы/традиции.*
То же касается и перевода терминов: вводите _минимум_ своего...
Иначе будет сплошное "иначе", т.е. -- густая профаническая отсебятина.
Не в упрёк, просто по собственному опыту.

----------


## Natha

*Выкладываю шестой текст*

हेतुप्रत्ययसंभूतायथैते कृतकाः स्मृताः।
तद्वत् प्रत्ययजं विश्वं त्वयोक्तं नाथ सांवृतम्॥ ०६

hetupratyayasaṃbhūtāyathaite kṛtakāḥ smṛtāḥ।
tadvat pratyayajaṃ viśvaṃ tvayoktaṃ nātha sāṃvṛtam॥ 06

hetu-pratyaya-saṃbhūta – hetupratyayasaṃbhūtā - (m.pl.nom)   возникшее   ( или) проявившиеся под влиянием причин и условий
yathā - (adv) поскольку
ete - (m.pl.nom)    эти
kṛtaka – kṛtakāḥ - (m.pl.nom)    создания
smṛta – smṛtāḥ - (m.pl.nom)    считающиеся
tadvat - (adv) то
pratyaya-ja – pratyayajaṃ - (n.sing.nom)   рождённое обусловлено
viśva – viśvaṃ - (n.sing.nom)   всё
tvayā - (m.sing.instr)  как тобой
ukta – uktaṃ - (n.sing.nom)   было сказано (названо)
nātha – nātha - (m.sing.voc) О! Владыка
saṃvṛta – saṃvṛtam - (n.sing.nom)   относительное

6.	О! Владыка, поскольку эти создания считаются возникшими под влиянием причин и условий, то всё, рождённое обусловлено, как тобой было сказано, относительно.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ни сколько не возражаю против вашего варианта, хотя бы потому, что он мало чем отличается от моего. Между свабхава=самобытность и свабхава=самосущность нет большой разницы. Я вижу в тексте слово jātam , а вот jāti - нет.


Сорь, с _jaata_ в моём посте вышла просто опечатка. %)) Т.е., вместо _jaati_ д.б. _jaata_.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Те кто видят мираж, не знают, что это иллюзия.
> Ваш перевод сложного слова māyā-marīci?


Но ведь сам автор-то, в отличии от переводчика, это знает? : )

Опять, по опыту: этот компаунд -- стык двух существительных в перечислительном ряду: "_майя/иллюзия, мираж_, город гандхарвов, отражение [в водах]..."
И это ещё не весь ряд уподоблений, встречающихся, скажем, в объёмистой читтаматрийской сутре.
К примеру:

129. Как слабовидящим, в силу ущербности их, видится пряжа волосяная, 
так же и видимый мир невежд порождается их восприятием. 

130. Он сходен с пряжею власяною либо же с водами обманчивого миража, 
этот тройственный мир, подобный сну, майе. Ви'дение его таковым ведёт к освобождению.

[...]

187. Представляющееся существующим столь же бессущностно, яко мираж, в воздухе реющий. 
Всё, предстающее многообразием форм, подобно ребёнку из сна бесплодной женщины.

----------

sergey (26.04.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Исходный текст, который Natha пытается обработать, здесь:
http://fiindolo.sub.uni-goettingen.d...h/nagast_u.htm

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2012)

----------


## Асуман

> Это правильный пословный перевод. Но если говорить о лит. переводе, то касательно "порождено свабхавой" -- сомневаюсь. Т.к., насколько знаю, нигде в будд. философии вещи _не порождаются_ свабхавой, но либо _обладают_ ею (будучи необусловленными), либо -- _не обладают_, будучи порождены _пратьяями_-условиями (и _хету_-причинами).
> Вот чуть подробнее, из "Кругосвета":


Спасибо за пояснение. То, что вы говорите, вполне логично. Однако как так получается, что пословный перевод вы признали правильным, а смысл выходит сомнительный? Да и к другим переводам, вроде бы, заслуживающзим доверия, можно предъявить ровно ту же претензию.
Lindtner: it is not *born through own-being*
Андросов: "и что нет ничего, *порождённого самосущим*"




> Раз уж начал разбираться с третьей гатхой, закончу, исправив огрехи.
> 
> 3. Тобою сказано: "Возникшее обусловленно суть невозникшее:
> оно лишено самосущности". Так разъяснена пустота [всего].
> 
> На всяк случай: одно из значений _jaata_ у М-В. --  possessed of (instr.) MBh. iv , 379.


При переводе лучше ориентироваться на основные значения слова. Для jāta это "родился", "появился", "стал". Значение "possessed of (instr.)", вычитанное вами у Моньера мне кажется странным. А поскольку я даже к уважаемому Моньеру склонен подходить критически, то попытался проверить этот его вариант. Хотя ссылка и неправильная, но в 4 книге Махабхараты всё же удаётся найти jāta рядом с творительным падежом (4.13.6): gandhena *jātā* madireva bhāminī, однако переводится оно "из-за запаха красавица *стала* словно пьяная", безо всяких одержимостей " possessed of (instr.) ". Так что только пожимаю плечами насчёт того, что имел в виду Моньер.

Я, конечно, понимаю, что вы пытаетесь перевести гимн в рамках неких общепринятых понятий. Но переводить na jātam с санскрита как "лишено" - это не правильно.

----------


## Нико

Андросовский перевод, кстати, плохой.  Уж извините.

----------

Юй Кан (26.04.2012)

----------


## Асуман

> Андросовский перевод, кстати, плохой.  Уж извините.


Существуют ли хорошие переводы этого текста, на которые можно ориентироваться?

Для меня хорошим переводом является такой, который не противоречит традиции и в то же время точно следует написанному. О компетентности Андросова в плане традиции я судить не могу. А вот по тексту, как я вижу, он допускает вольности.  :Frown:

----------


## Natha

> Андросовский перевод, кстати, плохой.  Уж извините.


Я не знаю плох он или нет, но именно потому и не стал в него смотреть, делая свой перевод, чтобы не попадать под влияние.

----------


## Natha

> Для меня хорошим переводом является такой, который не противоречит традиции и в то же время точно следует написанному


А разве такое возможно? Пример - Прабхупада.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Спасибо за пояснение. То, что вы говорите, вполне логично. Однако как так получается, что пословный перевод вы признали правильным, а смысл выходит сомнительный? Да и к другим переводам, вроде бы, заслуживающзим доверия, можно предъявить ровно ту же претензию.
> Lindtner: it is not *born through own-being*
> Андросов: "и что нет ничего, *порождённого самосущим*"


Да, именно так: по словам (т.е., _формально_) всё правильно, а по смыслу -- неверно, ибо противоречит концепции, лежащей в основе учения Нагарджуны. И дело тут не в имени переводчика и не в его статусе/авторитете, а в том, что логика автора при таких вариантах перевода "рвётся" напрочь.

"и что нет ничего, *порождённого самосущим*" -- ммм... %)
Тут, кроме прочего, такая смысловая "вилка" ("нет ничего такого, что было бы чем-то порождено как самосущее?" или "нет ничего, что было порождено чем-то иным, самосущим?"), что слов нет.
Можно, конечно, переводить и так, "ветвя смыслы" (можно вообще переводить как угодно, ибо кто ж запретит?), но при чём тут Нагарджуна, в учении которого таких изощрённых двусмыслиц нет...




> При переводе лучше ориентироваться на основные значения слова. Для jāta это "родился", "появился", "стал". Значение "possessed of (instr.)", вычитанное вами у Моньера мне кажется странным. А поскольку я даже к уважаемому Моньеру склонен подходить критически, то попытался проверить этот его вариант. Хотя ссылка и неправильная, но в 4 книге Махабхараты всё же удаётся найти jāta рядом с творительным падежом (4.13.6): gandhena *jātā* madireva bhāminī, однако переводится оно "из-за запаха красавица *стала* словно пьяная", безо всяких одержимостей " possessed of (instr.) ". Так что только пожимаю плечами насчёт того, что имел в виду Моньер.


Может быть, простое: "обладающий чем-либо"?
Ответ иронический, потому как... см. ниже.




> Я, конечно, понимаю, что вы пытаетесь перевести гимн в рамках неких общепринятых понятий. Но переводить na jātam с санскрита как "лишено" - это не правильно.


Ещё раз, иными словами: не "перевести гимн в рамках неких (?) понятий", а переводить текст, не вводя абсурдных противоречий в мировоззрение автора или школы/традиции. В нашем случае философия/подход Нагарджуны очень хорошо исследованы. О чём спорим?

----------


## Natha

> Натха, ну почитайте же об учении Нагарджуны и постарайтесь им проникнуться? %)
> [B]Это крайне необходимо хотя бы на время перевода: как можно глубже проникнуться мировоззрением автора текста или соответствующей школы/традиции.


Я почти год, с перерывами, переводил "Виграха-вйавартани" с комментариями Нагарджуны и первую и двадцать пятую главы его же "Мадхйамака-шастры" с комментариями Чандракирти, так что мировоззрением проникся.

----------


## Greedy

> Я почти год, с перерывами, переводил "Виграха-вйавартани" с комментариями Нагарджуны и первую и двадцать пятую главы его же "Мадхйамака-шастры" с комментариями Чандракирти, так что мировоззрением проникся.


Так Вы *переводили сами*, или же ознакомились с трудами тех, кто воспитывался, изучал, практиковал воззрение Нагарджуны в своей жизни?

Если только переводили сами, то почти наверняка, имеющееся у Вас понимание воззрения Нагарджуны, очень далеко от того, что Нагарджуна имел в виду.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я не знаю плох он или нет, но именно потому и не стал в него смотреть, делая свой перевод, чтобы не попадать под влияние.


Нелепая позиция. Выходит, настолько дорожите _своим_ представлением, _взятым из себя самого_, что опасаетесь его уточнить или расширить?

----------


## Natha

> Нелепая позиция. Выходит, настолько дорожите _своим_ представлением, _взятым из себя самого_, что опасаетесь его уточнить или расширить?


Дело не в том, дорожу я чем-то или нет, но во-первых, стоит ли переводить Гиту предворительно прочитав все, или хотя бы часть, книг Прабхупады? Во-вторых, после окончания работы, я конечно же прочту и Андросова.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Дело не в том, дорожу я чем-то или нет, но во-первых, стоит ли переводить Гиту предворительно прочитав все, или хотя бы часть, книг Прабхупады? Во-вторых, после окончания работы, я конечно же прочту и Андросова.


Дело -- именно в этом, т.е. -- в привязанности к "я", "моё" и т.п.
Переводить же Гиту следует, изучив, прежде всего, перевод Смирнова. В своё время, прочитав его и _будучи уже_ неплохо знаком с целым ворохом других переводов (ведь их, кроме сделанного Прабхудой, не два-три), закрыл для себя вопрос "про что" Гита.
То же следует делать, начиная работу над каждым новым текстом: знакомиться с уже существующими его версиями.
Ладно, заканчиваю. Вы -- неколебимы! : )

----------


## Асуман

> Да, именно так: по словам (т.е., _формально_) всё правильно, а по смыслу -- неверно, ибо противоречит концепции, лежащей в основе учения Нагарджуны. И дело тут не в имени переводчика и не в его статусе/авторитете, а в том, что логика автора при таких вариантах перевода "рвётся" напрочь.





> Ещё раз, иными словами: не "перевести гимн в рамках неких (?) понятий", а переводить текст, не вводя абсурдных противоречий в мировоззрение автора или школы/традиции. В нашем случае философия/подход Нагарджуны очень хорошо исследованы. О чём спорим?


Загвоздка не в том, что переводчики плохо понимают суть учения Нагарджуны. А в том, что сам Нагарджуна употребил в тексте слово jātam. И если верить вашим словам, получается, что если прочитать текст, написанный Нагарджуной так, как он написан Нагарджуной (безо всяких фантастических интерпретаций), то это будет противоречить Нагарджуне. Фактически это обвинение Нагарджуны в том, что он некомпетентен в собственном учении. Я не знаю, о чём мы спорим.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Загвоздка не в том, что переводчики плохо понимают суть учения Нагарджуны. А в том, что сам Нагарджуна употребил в тексте слово jātam. И если верить вашим словам, получается, что если прочитать текст, написанный Нагарджуной так, как он написан Нагарджуной (безо всяких фантастических интерпретаций), то это будет противоречить Нагарджуне. Фактически это обвинение Нагарджуны в том, что он некомпетентен в собственном учении. Я не знаю, о чём мы спорим.


Похоже, мы спорим из-за того, что перевод jātam, _точно соответствующий смыслу/контексту/учению_, Вы упорно полагаете "фантастической интепретацией", _пред_полагая при этом, что Нагарджуна противоречил сам себе, используя то или иное слово сугубо в основном значении.
"Обвинение же Нагарджуны в некомпетентности" возникает именно тогда, когда читают/переводят слова, "не видя" контекста.

----------


## Greedy

> И если верить вашим словам, получается, что если прочитать текст, написанный Нагарджуной так, как он написан Нагарджуной (безо всяких фантастических интерпретаций), то это будет противоречить Нагарджуне.


Нагарджуна писал свои тексты не в информационном вакууме.
Нагарджуна писал свои тексты в принятой на тот момент логической системе ньяя. Именно это определяет то, каким образом он подходит к объектам отрицания, как описывает порождение и т.д.
С единственным исключением. Нагарджуна имел свою собственную трактовку ньяя, написав по этому поводу соответствующий труд, в котором раскритиковал традиционный подход.
Читать труды Нагарджуны без такой подготовки в логике ньяя (с изменениями Нагарджуны) практически бесполезно.

Но есть другой способ понять воззрение Нагарджуны.
Это буддийская логика Дигнаги-Дхамакирти, которая выведена из осмысления ими изменений Нагарджуны к традиционной ньяя. И труды Буддапалиты, Бхававивеки и Чандракирти, которые на основе логики Дигнаги-Дхармакирти разбирают воззрение Нагарджуны.

Если такой базы нет, то почти над каждой шлокой можно размышлять до бесконечности, видя в них свои собственные смыслы.
И варианта тут два: либо оставить оригинал (не переводить), либо перевести в согласии с конкретной традицией, основанной на использовании воззрения Нагарджуны в практике.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (27.04.2012)

----------


## Natha

> Похоже, мы спорим из-за того, что перевод jātam, _точно соответствующий смыслу/контексту/учению_, Вы упорно полагаете "фантастической интепретацией", _пред_полагая при этом, что Нагарджуна противоречил сам себе, используя то или иное слово сугубо в основном значении.
> "Обвинение же Нагарджуны в некомпетентности" возникает именно тогда, когда читают/переводят слова, "не видя" контекста.


Так что जात - рождённый, это не  причастие прошедшего времени страдательного залога единственного числа от глагола जन् ?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Те кто видят мираж, не знают, что это иллюзия.


Но он от этого не перестает быть иллюзией.



> Ваш перевод сложного слова māyā-marīci?


Думаю, это просто "иллюзия". М.б. конкретный вариант иллюзии, как мираж или отражение (в отличие от, например, случая, когда пень в сумерках ошибочно принимают за человека - это другой вариант ложного восприятия).
Но в любом случае иллюзорный мираж - это масляное масло.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так что जात - рождённый, это не  причастие прошедшего времени страдательного залога единственного числа от глагола जन् ?


Устал уже объяснять объяснённое, потом отвечу образно: "Вам -- шашечки, или -- ехать? А если ехать, то -- *куда*?" %)
Хотя бы с майя-маричи уже разобрались, или опять -- мимо?

----------


## Асуман

> Если такой базы нет, то почти над каждой шлокой можно размышлять до бесконечности, видя в них свои собственные смыслы.
> И варианта тут два: либо оставить оригинал (не переводить), либо перевести в согласии с конкретной традицией, основанной на использовании воззрения Нагарджуны в практике.


Да, совершенно согласен, что без близкого знакомства с традицией очень и очень сложно правильно понять и перевести текст. 99.9% вероятности понаписать всякой ерунды. Но сколь бы ни была замысловата философская система Нагарджуны, она записана теми же самыми санскритскими словами, как и прочие санскритские тексты. Все те же самые правила склонения и спряжения работают и у Нагарджуны. И потому, зная эти слова и применимые к ним правила, можно отличить, когда переводчик честно выполняет свой долг, и когда он пытается за уши притянуть что-то, чего в тексте не было. Это может быть просто дурь в голове переводчика или же какие-то благородные цели и увесистые доводы, подкреплённые взглядами традиции, но искажение текста есть искажение.

----------


## sergey

Greedy, так вы считаете, что Андросов и Линдтнер неправильно перевели:



> Lindtner: it is not born through own-being
> Андросов: "и что нет ничего, порождённого самосущим"


Вроде как оба знакомы с традицией.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И потому, зная эти слова и применимые к ним правила, можно отличить, когда переводчик честно выполняет свой долг, и когда он пытается за уши притянуть что-то, чего в тексте не было. Это может быть просто дурь в голове переводчика или же какие-то благородные цели и увесистые доводы, подкреплённые взглядами традиции, но искажение текста есть искажение.


Ну пока видно то, что с традицией Натха знаком слишком поверхностно (как с терминологией в традиции, так и со всеми остальными моментами). И тем более слишком поверхностно знаком с тем, о чём писал Нагарджуна. Налицо получаем искажение текста при отсутствии принадлежности к традиции. Делая дословный, а не смысловой перевод, можно напортачить гораздо сильнее, чем вам кажется. Особенно если не дружить с языком - на который делается перевод. Получается вариант как во многих программных переводчиках прошлого и настоящего - бессмыслица.

----------


## Greedy

> Но сколь бы ни была замысловата философская система Нагарджуны, она записана теми же самыми санскритскими словами, как и прочие санскритские тексты. Все те же самые правила склонения и спряжения работают и у Нагарджуны. И потому, зная эти слова и применимые к ним правила, можно отличить, когда переводчик честно выполняет свой долг, и когда он пытается за уши притянуть что-то, чего в тексте не было.


Слова-то перевести можно. Но слова описывают не вакуум, а некие идеи, концепции. И способ описания базируется на конкретной логической системе, в согласии с которой строятся связи между словами и между предложениями, делаются пропуски слов, строятся парадоксы.

Незнание этих связей (т.е. логической системы) не позволяется достоверно интерпретировать. Что очень наглядно видно на примере развития буддологии. Чем больше в переводы проникает буддийская логика, тем они становятся всё более связанными и непротиворечивыми.

Нагляднее всего это видно как раз на переводах сутр праджняпарамиты, где некоторые умудряются писать многотомные труды для объяснения какого-либо смыслового парадокса.
Если же ознакомиться с логикой, в рамках которой написан текст, то конкретно взятый парадокс превращается не в многотомный труд по философии, а способом указания на определённый момент в рассматриваемом предмете.

----------


## Аминадав

Маричи с майей в палийском словаре:
http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi....2:1:3900.pali
http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi....2:1:3901.pali
http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi....2:1:3976.pali

Правда, прибавляет ясности?

----------


## sergey

> . И способ описания базируется на конкретной логической системе, в согласии с которой строятся связи между словами и между предложениями, делаются пропуски слов, строятся парадоксы.


Greedy, но фразы строятся на определенном языке, у которого есть свои законы. И, если человек не знает этих законов, не знает языка, например склонений существительных и роли падежей, то может (ошибочно) интерпретировать фразу так, придать ей такой смысл, какого эта фраза иметь не может.
По-моему Асуман пишет об этом. Я с этой бедой знаком лично, т.к. пали систематически не изучал, читать пытаюсь, часто многое понятно, но именно из-за незнания, недостаточного знания того, о чем я написал, иногда предполагаешь в фразе смысл, которого там быть не может. Ну как иностранцы, недостаточно знающие русский язык, иногда притом, что понимают все отдельные слова, смысл фразы не понимают - не потому, что какой-то философии не знают, а потому, что не понимают связи слов в фразе, того, что называется грамматикой. 
Это не противоречит тому, что вы написали, а другой, также присутствующий, фактор. Т.е. есть фактор содержания, а есть фактор языка.

----------


## Greedy

> Greedy, так вы считаете, что Андросов и Линдтнер неправильно перевели:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Lindtner: it is not born through own-being
> Андросов: "и что нет ничего, порождённого самосущим"
> 			
> ...


Третья шлока говорит примерно о следующем:

_Тобой сказано: "Возникающее от условий - невозникающее".
Так как не обладает своей собственной природой - такова пустота._

"Возникающее от условий - невозникающее" (pratyayebhyaḥ samutpannam anutpannaṃ) - цитата из какой-то сутры праджняпарамиты.
Вторая строка - объяснение Нагарджуны этого парадокса.

Возможен вариант, что цитата слов Будды заканчивается на слове iti (тут надо знать первоисточник), а Нагарджуна лишь говорит, что это и есть пустота.


Чтобы понять смысл, о чём идёт речь, надо понимать, что подразумевается под существованием и несуществованием. Т.е. конкретные философские определения этих понятий, которые используются.
Кратко: существующее - это то, что возникает, пребывает и прекращается.
По разбору Нагарджуны _возникающее от условий_ такими свойствами обладать не может.
Также по разбору Нагарджуны, обладать свойствами существования может либо то, что *порождается* своей собственной природой - возникновение из себя. Либо то, что *обладает* своей собственной природой (отличной от природы порождающего) - возникновение от другого.

В данном контексте не принципиально (_порождается своей собственной природой_ или _обладает своей собственной природой_).

Но если посмотреть четвёртую шлоку:

_Подобно тому как в этом мире из отражения звука появляется эхо,
Таким же образом подобно иллюзии, миражу появляется существующее._

То я бы перевёл jātam как обладает.
Речь идёт о мирской мудрости, а в миру принимается происхождение от другого.

----------


## Greedy

> Greedy, но фразы строятся на определенном языке, у которого есть свои законы. И, если человек не знает этих законов, не знает языка, например склонений существительных и роли падежей, то может (ошибочно) интерпретировать фразу так, придать ей такой смысл, какого эта фраза иметь не может.


Фразу "это вам не это" никакие законы языка Вам понять не помогут.
Тут надо знать логику, которая лежит в основе этой фразы.

Если же речь идёт о сложных философских текстах, причём текстах, где смысловые парадоксы - стандартный инструмент, то без знания логики, которая была использована автором, трактовать эти тексты бесполезно.

----------


## sergey

> то, что порождается своей собственной природой - возникновение из себя.


Правильно, в первой строке говорится "Возникающее от условий " - то есть не из себя, т.е. не порождается оно собственной природой - svabhāvena na taj jātam.
Т.е. вариант перевода Андросова/Линдтнера/Асумана - в соответствии с разбором Нагарджуны, по вашим собственным словам. )

----------


## sergey

> Фразу "это вам не это" никакие законы языка Вам понять не помогут.
> Тут надо знать логику, которая лежит в основе этой фразы.


Тут скорее не логика, а языковые _игры_, которые, тем не менее, происходят _в рамках_ грамматики.

P.S. Впрочем, ладно, мне, конечно, интересно (в той или иной мере) обсуждение перевода, поэтому эту тему я собираюсь и дальше читать, если тут будет продолжаться содержательное обсуждение, а от участия в дискуссии наверное воздержусь. )

----------


## Greedy

> Правильно, в первой строке говорится "Возникающее от условий " - то есть не из себя, т.е. не порождается оно собственной природой - svabhāvena na taj jātam.
> Т.е. вариант перевода Андросова/Линдтнера/Асумана - в соответствии с разбором Нагарджуны, по вашим собственным словам. )


Я в конце сделал обратный вывод, так что по моим собственным словам перевод некорректный. Но эта разница (обладает или порождается) в контексте одной шлоки ничего не меняет. А вот в контексте нескольких - логически выпадает из объяснения.
Потому что если перевести jātam в данном месте как *порождается*, то далее идёт объяснение того, почему не *обладает*.

Для того, кто с этой философией незнаком, такая замена слов ничего не прибавит и не убавит.

А перевод Андросова, например, даже этой школи:



> Ты учил, что возникшее благодаря условиям
> [И причинам] не есть возникшее [с вышей точки зрения]
> И что нет ничего, порождённого самсущим,
> Поэтому оно видится пустым.


содержит довольно много вольностей.

Добавление [и причинам] - указание на общее воззрение о зависимом происхождении, как происхождении от причин и условий. Тогда как в оригинале говорится исключительно о "возникающем от условий" как философском понятии.

Добавление [с высшей точки зрения] есть либо следование традиции сватантриков, либо ошибка в понимании Арьядэвы, введшим парасангаку, в которой однозначно говорится, что обусловленное возникновение - это относительная истина.

Опять же, такое добавление возможно, если предполагать, что речь идёт о зависимом происхождении (см. прим. выше), а не о конкретных философских понятиях "возникающее от условий" и "невозникшее".

Третья и четвёртая строка, и особенно "видится пустым" - вольности.




> Тут скорее не логика, а языковые _игры_, которые, тем не менее, происходят _в рамках_ грамматики.


Знание грамматики смысл понять не помогут.

----------


## sergey

> Знание грамматики смысл понять не помогут.


Без знания грамматики смысла вообще не понять, а также знание грамматики позволяет отсечь заведомо невозможные варианты.

----------

Аминадав (27.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2012)

----------


## Асуман

> А вот в контексте нескольких - логически выпадает из объяснения.
> Потому что если перевести jātam в данном месте как *порождается*, то далее идёт объяснение того, почему не *обладает*.


Простите, я, может быть, тупой, но где там в контексте об обладании сказано? По-моему, начиная с 3 стиха и на протяжении последующих нескольких как раз рассматривается вопрос возникновения и невозникновения. В 4 стихе говорится о возникновении бытия (bhavasamudbhavaḥ) подобно возникновению эха (pratiśabdasamudbhavaḥ), в 5-м - о непорождённых миражах (māyāmarīci &c. ajātāḥ), в 6 - о возникшем из причин и условий (hetupratyayasaṃbhūtāḥ) и т.д. И только в 10-м стихе - опять же в контексте обсуждения возникновения - затрагивается тема обладания, точнее, наличия:  "в непорождённом нету свабхавы" (ajāte na svabhāvo 'sti). А потому по контексту - и по ближнему (внутри данного стиха) и по дальнему мне кажется уместным именно перевод "порождается".

Ко всему прочему, повторюсь, слово jātam к обладанию отношения не имеет. Такой перевод, даже если бы он был уместнее по контексту, я считаю недопустимым. Если есть сомнения в переводе какого-то слова, то бывает полезно посмотреть, как оно употребляется в этом или в других сходных текстах. А у Нагарджуны это слово и его однокоренные встречаются сплошь и рядом. И везде вполне успешно они могут быть переведены прямыми значениями - "рождённое" и т.п. Тогда как попытка переводить эти слова в смысле обладания даст нам очень много загадочных фраз.

----------


## Greedy

И всё-таки, jātam - это порождать, а не обладать.

Третья шлока должна звучать так:

_pratyayebhyaḥ samutpannam anutpannaṃ tvayoditam।
svabhāvena na taj jātam iti śūnyaṃ prakāśitam॥ 03

Тобой сказано: "Возникающее от условий - невозникающее,
Оно порождено не своей собственной природой" - такова пустота.
_

Поменял свою точку зрения, потому что дальше по тексту Нагарджуна несколько иначе определяет "обладающее природой другого".

И в этом контексте Нагарджуна использует слово jātam только как порождать.
Более того, о мирской мудрости (на которую я ссылался в своём обосновании) речь пойдёт несколько дальше, и в ином контексте.
Четвёртая же шлока - это просто пример обусловлено возникающих явлений:

_yadvac chabdaṃ pratītyeha pratiśabdasamudbhavaḥ।
māyāmarīcivac cāpi tathābhavasamudbhavaḥ॥ 04

Подобно тому как в этом мире из отражения звука появляется эхо,
Таким же образом подобно иллюзии, миражу появляется существующее._

А в пятой говорится, что возникающее таким образом (всё существующее), и есть то, что воспринимается:

_māyāmarīcigandharvanagarapratibimbakāḥ।
yadyajātāḥ saha svapnair na syāt taddarśanādikam॥ 05

Поскольку иллюзии, мираж, город гардхарвов, отражения
Если не возникают точно так же, как и сны, то не может быть и их видения и прочего._

В общем, чтобы разбирать текст, надо прочитать его целиком, чтобы составить целостную картину используемых автором понятий и способов их преподнесения.

----------

sergey (27.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Простите, я, может быть, тупой, но где там в контексте об обладании сказано?


Тупым был я.
Не разобрался, положившись на несколько шлок. Надо было прочесть весь текст.

----------


## Greedy

> А у Нагарджуны это слово и его однокоренные встречаются сплошь и рядом. И везде вполне успешно они могут быть переведены прямыми значениями - "рождённое" и т.п. Тогда как попытка переводить эти слова в смысле обладания даст нам очень много загадочных фраз.


Я уже посмотрел.
Нагарджуна в этом плане очень последователен, и для описания обладания использует другие обороты.

----------


## Асуман

*Greedy*, спасибо за ваши пояснения. Я вот читаю и прямо таки шкурой чувствую, насколько сильно отличается глубина восприятия текста у знатока традиции от моего недалёкого понимания, основанного на голой грамматике. Хотя знание грамматики и здравый смысл тоже нельзя недооценивать. Кстати, вот вы тут несколько шлок набросали, а случайно целиком не хотели свой перевод написать? А то мне ваш стиль понравился - очень легко воспринимается.  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

Тибетские переводы слова джатам

Джатам - тиб. skyes pa

skyes pa - man, male person, year's crop, produce, adult, full grown, growth, born person, caused thing, something made, to be, bloom, man, male, to gain [JV] 

skyes pa - ma las skyes nas - From the time my mother bore me [ry] 

skyes pa - felt; {bde ba skyes pa} experienced bliss [ry] 

skyes pa - arisen, created phenomenon, man, [male] human being, husband, be born I [p {skye ba} born, arisen, occurred, taken birth, developed, dawned, (II]; 1) man, male; 2) (being, person; 3) created phenomenon [IW] 

skyes pa - 1) to be born, arisen; pf. of {skye ba}: born, arisen, occurred, taken birth, developed, dawned. 2) i) man, male, male person, husband. ii) being, person, human being. iii) created phenomenon [ry] 

skyes pa - to bear, bring forth [a child] [ry]

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> На мой взгляд


Нет, следует переводить в соответствии с нагарджунским взглядом, который совсем не таков.  :Smilie: 




> любая вещь, просто на просто, меняет характеристики, в вовсе не возникает, появляется, проявляется и тому подобное…,


У Вас предпосылка, будто какие-то "вещи" вообще есть, и при этом--меняются и тому подобное. Афтор же, вроде бы, это опровергает.




> а вот эти характеристики проявляются в нашем сознании, у каждого по своему.


Когда вещь *проявляется у каждого по-своему*, какова эта вещь на самом деле (स्वभावतः)?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А перевод Андросова, например, даже этой школи:
> 
> Ты учил, что возникшее благодаря условиям
> [И причинам] не есть возникшее [с высшей точки зрения]
> И что нет ничего, порождённого самсущим,
> Поэтому оно видится пустым. 
> 
> содержит довольно много вольностей.
> 
> ...


А по-моему, эти добавления как раз полезны, ибо объясняют парадокс в словах
pratyayebhyaḥ samutpannam anutpannaṃ
Обусловленно возникшее, _относительно истинное_, вполне будет анутпанной с точки зрения _абсолютного анализа_.
Сам, чтобы избежать парадокса, отнес анутпанну к свабхавнорожденному.




> Добавление [и причинам] - указание на общее воззрение о зависимом происхождении, как происхождении от причин и условий. Тогда как в оригинале говорится исключительно о "возникающем от условий" как философском понятии.


Хету у буддистов ничем принципиально не отличается от пратьяи, нет?

----------


## Natha

> Но он от этого не перестает быть иллюзией.
> 
> Думаю, это просто "иллюзия". М.б. конкретный вариант иллюзии, как мираж или отражение (в отличие от, например, случая, когда пень в сумерках ошибочно принимают за человека - это другой вариант ложного восприятия).
> Но в любом случае иллюзорный мираж - это масляное масло.


Скорее всего так и буду переводить - ...иллюзия..., если не найду вариант без маслянного масла.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Скорее всего так и буду переводить - ...иллюзия..., если не найду вариант без маслянного масла.


Там идёт обычное перечисление терминов: иллюзия, мираж, город гандхарвов и пр.
В частности пятая строфа в этом плане повторяет четвёртую. Причём в первых двух строках идёт перечисление по два элемента (иллюзия и мираж, град гандхарвов и отражение)/

Ну и первая строфа в переводе с тибетского:
[ты] провозглашал, что возникающее из взаимозависимости материальное — без природы (или — не [обладает] природой). Склоняюсь пред беспримерным, немыслимым и несравненным в мудрости!

----------

Аминадав (27.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Кстати, вот вы тут несколько шлок набросали, а случайно целиком не хотели свой перевод написать? А то мне ваш стиль понравился - очень легко воспринимается.


Моё знание санскрита сводится к умению перевести два-три слова.

Но у нас тут есть товарищ Natha, стремлением которого стать хорошим переводчиком с санскрита можно только восхищаться.
Со своей стороны могу попробовать поправить его перевод в сторону большей читабельности, но не более.

И какие бы ошибки Natha не допускал, с нашей стороны, самое лучше - это помочь ему в их исправлении, чтобы его навык совершенствовался.

Так что я с нетерпением жду от него перевода следующих шлок.
Текст достаточно интересный, чтобы его поразбирать.

----------


## Natha

> Когда вещь *проявляется у каждого по-своему*, какова эта вещь на самом деле (स्वभावतः)?


А в седьмом тексте так и говорится …не соответствующая действительности…

----------


## Карма Палджор

Примерный набросок 2-5 строф (с тибетского)

(2) Равно тому как ты постиг отсутствие самости (сущности) у дхарм, что [показано] в Великой Коелснице, таким образом благодаря силе сострадания обучаешь и тех, кто обладает мудростью.
(3)
Ты провозглашал, что  то, что возникло из условий — не рождено.
И поскольку это не рождено по своей природе, то разъясняется как пустота (или пустое)
(4)
На этой горе повсеместно возникает эхо на основании звуков. Подобным образом возникает также и бытие, что уподобляется иллюзии и миражу.
(5)
Так как иллюзия, мираж, град гандхарвов, отражение и сон — не возникают [в реальности], то нет примеров и для видения [какого-либо объекта] и пр.

----------


## Natha

Выкладываю седьмой текст

अस्त्यैतत् कृतकं सर्वं यत् किंचिद् बाललापनम्।
रिक्तमुष्टिप्रतीकाशम् अयथार्थप्रकाशितम्॥ ०७

astyaitat kṛtakaṃ sarvaṃ yat kiṃcid bālalāpanam।
riktamuṣṭipratīkāśam ayathārthaprakāśitam॥ 07

as – asti - (ind.P2.3p.sing)    существует
etat - (n.sing.nom)   это, оно
kṛtaka – kṛtakaṃ - (n.sing.nom)  иллюзорное
sarva – sarvaṃ - (n.sing.nom)   Всё
yat - (n.sing.nom)   которое
kiṃcid - что бы то ни было
bāla-lāpana – bālalāpanam - (n.sing.nom)   детский лепет
rikta-muṣṭi-pratīkāśa – riktamuṣṭipratīkāśam - (n.sing.nom)   выглядящее как пустой кулак
ayathā-artha-prakāśita – ayathārthaprakāśitam - (n.sing.nom)   не соответствующее действительности

7.	Всё, что бы то ни было, оно существует иллюзорно – не соответствующим действительности, выглядящим как …пустая рука…, …детский лепет…

Комментарий:
Тут имеется ввиду то, что выражение …детский лепет… подразумевает не детскую речь, а …пустая рука… подразумевает отсутствие подарка, то есть сочетание слов, каждое из которых несёт свой смысл, подразумевает совсем другой смысл

На мой взгляд, воспринимаемые характеристики вещей скрывают их истинную суть, так же как воспринимаемые сочетания слов скрывают смысл высказывания

----------


## Greedy

> Ну и первая строфа в переводе с тибетского:
> [ты] провозглашал, что возникающее из взаимозависимости материальное — без природы (или — не [обладает] природой). Склоняюсь пред беспримерным, немыслимым и несравненным в мудрости!


Это полностью соответствует санскритскому варианту:

_pratītyajānāṃ bhāvānāṃ naiḥsvābhāvyaṃ jagāda yaḥ।
taṃ namāmyasamajñānam acintyam anidarśanam॥ 01

Перед тем, кто поведал об отсутствии собственной сущности у обусловлено возникающего,
Не имеющим равных в мудрости, непостижимым, невиданным, я преклоняюсь._

Конечно bhāvānāṃ можно перевести как "материальное", но это явный излишек, учитывая что в русском языке прилагательные могут выполнять функцию существительного.

Вместо "собственной сущности" можно говорить "собственной природой":
_Перед тем, кто поведал об отсутствии собственной природы у обусловлено возникающих сущностей..._

----------


## Карма Палджор

Набросок шестого (тибетский)
(6)
Так как [что-то] возникает из причин и условий, то так возникает всё сотворённое.
Так провозглашалось тобой, господин, про всё, что возникает из условий.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это полностью соответствует санскритскому варианту:
> Вместо "собственной сущности" можно говорить "собственной природой":


В тибетском сказано - ngo bo (bhava), а не собственная природа  :Smilie:

----------


## Greedy

> (5)
> Так как иллюзия, мираж, град гандхарвов, отражение и сон — не возникают [в реальности], то нет примеров и для видения [какого-либо объекта] и пр.


Или как переведено у Андросова:



> Поскольку иллюзии, миражи, города гардхарвов
> И отражения [в зеркале, воде и т.п.], а также сновидения
> Не имели реального происхождения,
> Поскольку всё это невоспринимаемо ни зрением, ни прочим.


Каким образом иллизия, мираж и т.д. не являются примером того, что видится? Или даже оказывается, что всё это не воспринимается?





> В тибетском сказано - ngo bo (bhava), а не собственная природа


отсутствие собственной природы - это naiḥsvābhāvyaṃ
А bhava, это к pratītyajānāṃ bhāvānāṃ - обусловлено возникающее "материальное".

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Каким образом иллизия, мираж и т.д. не являются примером того, что видится? Или даже оказывается, что всё это не воспринимается?


На тибетском примерная суть такова: они не являются достоверным примером какого-либо объекта, что воспринимается когда смотришь и пр. То есть, проще говоря - примеры недостоверных объектов.
Можно немного по-другому перевести с тибетского, тогда получится, что они являются примером несуществующего при восприятии посредством глаз (видение) и пр. В соответствии с грамматикой тибетского - это также будет верно





> отсутствие собственной природы - это naiḥsvābhāvyaṃ
> А bhava, это к pratītyajānāṃ bhāvānāṃ - обусловлено возникающее "материальное".


gang zhig dngos po rten 'byung rnams/
*ngo bo* med pa nyid du gsungs/
ye shes mnyam med bsam mi khyab/
dpe med de la phyah 'tshal lo/

ngo bo - rupa; vastu; bhava; svabhava; evarupa;cila форма, вид; предмет, объект; существование, бытие; природа, натура, характер, сущность 
ngo bo med pa - abhava, nirupa небытие, несуществующий, нереальный

----------


## Нико

Текст сей крайне сложный. Нужно доверять переводчикам на агл. язык, ибо были такие. Можно много времени потерять с санксритом. Если сам не являешься пандитом.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Подумал и решил поправить пятое.

(5)
Так как иллюзия, мираж, град гандхарвов, отражение и сон — не возникают [в реальности], то являются примером небытия (или отсутствия объекта) при видении пр.

----------


## Нико

> Подумал и решил поправить пятое.
> 
> (5)
> Так как иллюзия, мираж, град гандхарвов, отражение и сон — не возникают [в реальности], то являются примером небытия (или отсутствия объекта) при видении пр.


Хорошо.

----------


## Greedy

> На тибетском примерная суть такова: они не являются достоверным примером какого-либо объекта, что воспринимается когда смотришь и пр. То есть, проще говоря - примеры недостоверных объектов.
> Можно немного по-другому перевести с тибетского, тогда получится, что они являются примером несуществующего при восприятии посредством глаз (видение) и пр. В соответствии с грамматикой тибетского - это также будет верно


В санскритском варианте явное противопоставление yadyajātāḥ - na syāt taddarśanādikam
Если не порождаются - не может быть их видения и прочего.

По логике текста на порождении и делается акцент. Об этом в восьмой шлоке говорится, что если вещи не порождаются, то они и не могут существовать.




> gang zhig dngos po rten 'byung rnams/
> *ngo bo* med pa nyid du gsungs/
> ye shes mnyam med bsam mi khyab/
> dpe med de la phyah 'tshal lo/
> 
> ngo bo - rupa; vastu; bhava; svabhava; evarupa;cila форма, вид; предмет, объект; существование, бытие; природа, натура, характер, сущность 
> ngo bo med pa - abhava, nirupa небытие, несуществующий, нереальный


В чём тогда вопрос?
Вы перевели:



> [ты] провозглашал, что возникающее из взаимозависимости материальное — без природы (или — не [обладает] природой).


Я перевёл: "кто поведал об отсутствии собственной природы у обусловлено возникающего".

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В санскритском варианте явное противопоставление yadyajātāḥ - na syāt taddarśanādikam
> Если не порождаются - не может быть их видения и прочего.


Однако мираж, иллюзия и пр. - воспринимаются существом. Поэтому здесь можно сказать и про то, что это примеры несуществования в реальности таких объектов для видения и пр. Волоски на стене видны для того, у кого катаракта или нет? Да. То есть для него они чем-то порождаются, возникают на основании чего-то. Но если указывать это как пример не существующего в реальности объекта - то всё может стать на свои места. В принципе эти примеры ведь и являются указанием на несуществующий в реальности объект, хотя и воспринимаемый.   :Smilie: 




> По логике текста на порождении и делается акцент. Об этом в восьмой шлоке говорится, что если вещи не порождаются, то они и не могут существовать.


В восьмой говориться как раз опят ьпро объекты, составленные из частиц (dngos po), а не про игры сознания, такие как иллюзия и пр. Восьмая в этом плане уже несколько независима от 5-7





> Я перевёл: "кто поведал об отсутствии собственной природы у обусловлено возникающего".


"Отсутствии природы". Может у объекта есть другая, не собственная природа  :Smilie: 
Если бы говорилось про собственную природу, а не природу вообще, то в тибетском варианте было бы сочетание
rang gi ngo bo или rang ngo bo, rang ngo

----------


## Greedy

> Однако мираж, иллюзия и пр. - воспринимаются существом. Поэтому здесь можно сказать и про то, что это примеры несуществования в реальности таких объектов для видения и пр. Волоски на стене видны для того, у кого катаракта или нет? Да. То есть для него они чем-то порождаются, возникают на основании чего-то. Но если указывать это как пример не существующего в реальности объекта - то всё может стать на свои места. В принципе эти примеры ведь и являются указанием на несуществующий в реальности объект, хотя и воспринимаемый.


Да, но всё это опущено. Лишь сказано о том, что иллюзии, мираж и так далее, если бы не порождались, то и не воспринимались бы.
Вопрос о их реальности или нереальности в 5-й шлоке не идёт.

А вот в 7-й как раз начинается подниматься эта тема:
_astyaitat kṛtakaṃ sarvaṃ yat kiṃcid bālalāpanam।
riktamuṣṭipratīkāśam ayathārthaprakāśitam॥ 07

"Всё, что бы то ни было, существует иллюзорно" - детский лепет,
Обман пустым кулаком - это не соответствует действительности._

Под иллюзорностью тут явно понимается, что всё считается несуществующим реально.




> "Отсутствии природы". Может у объекта есть другая, не собственная природа


Соглашусь. Навеное, следует считать, что naiḥsvābhāvyaṃ - это отсутствие любой природы, не только svābhāvа, но и parābhavа и любой другой.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да, но всё это опущено. Лишь сказано о том, что иллюзии, мираж и так далее, если бы не порождались, то и не воспринимались бы.
> Вопрос о их реальности или нереальности в 5-й шлоке не идёт.


Спорно. Хотя... да. Там сказано: *если бы не возникали... то не существовали такие примеры.*

----------


## Greedy

Кстати, шестая шлока тоже отличается от Вашего перевода с тибетского.



> Набросок шестого (тибетский)
> (6)
> Так как [что-то] возникает из причин и условий, то так возникает всё сотворённое.
> Так провозглашалось тобой, господин, про всё, что возникает из условий.


Творческая переработка перевода Natha даёт такой результат:

_hetupratyayasaṃbhūtāyathaite kṛtakāḥ smṛtāḥ।
tadvat pratyayajaṃ viśvaṃ tvayoktaṃ nātha sāṃvṛtam॥ 06

О Владыка! Тобой было сказано:
"Поскольку считается, что всё это возникает из причин и условий,
то возникает обусловлено", - это относительное._

(Андросов тоже перевёл эту шлоку как об относительном.)

----------


## Юй Кан

Пара ремарок касательно русского.




> Перед тем, кто поведал об отсутствии собственной сущности у обусловлено возникающего,
> Не имеющим равных в мудрости, непостижимым, невиданным, я преклоняюсь.[/I]


Громоздкие конструкции вроде "Перед тем, кто поведал..." легко сокращаются: "Пред поведавшим..."

Ещё: написание "обусловле*н*о" (т.е., с одним "н") правильно в случаях использования его в кач-ве краткого причастия, т.е., при наличии последущего уточнения.
Пример: "всё происходящее обусловлено (чем?) причинами и обстоятельствами".

Если же это слово используется в качестве наречия, то правильным будет его написание с двумя "н".
Пример: "всё происходящее существует (как?) обусловле*нн*о".

----------

Денис Евгеньев (27.04.2012), До (28.04.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А в седьмом тексте так и говорится …не соответствующая действительности…


Т.е. явленной вещи (эха, например) нет в действительности, и вещь не может *про*являться. Согласны?



> ПРОЯВИ́ТЬ, проявлю, проявишь, совер. (к проявлять), что.
> 1. Обнаружить, сделать заметным наличие чего-нибудь, каких-нибудь внутренних состояний, качеств, свойств (книжн.)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> (Андросов тоже перевёл эту шлоку как об относительном.)


В шестой строфе об относительном - ни слова.
На тибетском это обычно называется kun rdzob. Там этого нет.  :Smilie: 
Просто получается - то, что возникает из условий - сотворено. И дальше приводится утверждение, что Будда сам так сказал.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> В тибетском сказано - ngo bo (bhava), а не собственная природа


Кстати, про ngo bo, есть спор. Т.е. можно ли говорить про то, что это сущность, обладающая собственными признаками? Не самосущая при этом.

----------


## Greedy

> В шестой строфе об относительном - ни слова.
> На тибетском это обычно называется kun rdzob. Там этого нет. 
> Просто получается - то, что возникает из условий - сотворено. И дальше приводится утверждение, что Будда сам так сказал.


Немного поразмышлял на шестой шлокой.
Получается так:
_hetupratyayasaṃbhūtāyathaite kṛtakāḥ smṛtāḥ।
tadvat pratyayajaṃ viśvaṃ tvayoktaṃ nātha sāṃvṛtam॥ 06

Поскольку всё это возникает от причин и условий,
То, О Владыка!, Тобой сказано, что всё возникшее обусловленно - относительное._

В санскритском есть слово sāṃvṛtam - относительное, относительная природа.
Если его убрать, то тогда непонятен смысл повтора.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В санскритском есть слово sāṃvṛtam - относительное, относительная природа.
> Если его убрать, то тогда непонятен смысл повтора.


Ну почему же сразу не понятен? Понятен. Такие повторы в текстах Нагарджуны не такая уж и редкость. Да тут и не повтор, строго говоря.
Смысл "повтора" прост. типа - всё, что возникает из условий - сотворено. Ну а дальше - ссылка на первоисточник - ведь будда сам так говорил про то, что возникает из условий  :Smilie: 
И получаем :
_То, О Владыка!, Тобой сказано, что всё возникшее - обусловленно_

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Остается вопрос, что делать с самвритой. Что-то же это слово означает. И об "относительном" МВ не знает  :Smilie: 
По-моему, это некая характеристика pratyayajaṃ viśvaṃ, обусловленного мира.

----------


## Greedy

> Ну почему же сразу не понятен? Понятен. Такие повторы в текстах Нагарджуны не такая уж и редкость. Да тут и не повтор, строго говоря.
> Смысл "повтора" прост. типа - всё, что возникает из условий - сотворено. Ну а дальше - ссылка на первоисточник - ведь будда сам так говорил про то, что возникает из условий 
> И получаем :
> _То, О Владыка!, Тобой сказано, что всё возникшее - обусловленно_


Не совсем так. Я пересмотрел пословный перевод:
_hetupratyayasaṃbhūtāyathaite kṛtakāḥ smṛtāḥ।
tadvat pratyayajaṃ viśvaṃ tvayoktaṃ nātha sāṃvṛtam॥ 06

Поскольку всё возникшее возникает от причин и условий,
То, О Владыка!, Тобой сказано, что всё возникающее обусловленно - это условная истина._

В первой строчке есть слово kṛtakāḥ - созданное, сотворённое. В данном случае, если использовать "возникшее" конечно получается, возникшее возникает. Но, думают, это допустимо.
hetupratyayasaṃbhūtā kṛtakāḥ - сотворённое, возникшее от причин и условий.

А во второй строчке идёт pratyayajaṃ - термин "возникающее обусловленно".
Поэтому sāṃvṛtam не может использоваться для этого смысла.


Далее, как раз в седьмой шлоке идёт указание на то, что те, кто считают, что всё бытие этим и ограничивается (всё иллюзорно), то те - глупцы.
И далее идёт раскрытие мысли, что никакого возникновения нет - абсолютная истина.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не совсем так. Я пересмотрел пословный перевод:
> [I]hetupratyayasaṃbhūtāyathaite kṛtakāḥ smṛtāḥ।
> tadvat pratyayajaṃ viśvaṃ tvayoktaṃ nātha sāṃvṛtam॥ 06
> 
> Далее, как раз в седьмой шлоке идёт указание на то, что те, кто считают, что всё бытие этим и ограничивается (всё иллюзорно), то те - глупцы.
> И далее идёт раскрытие мысли, что никакого возникновения нет - абсолютная истина.


Даже не знаю что сказать. Ну нет указания на это в тибетском, нет. А тибетцы Нагарджуну переводили довольно аккуратно (вот Асанге повезло меньше, дхармадхармата-вибханга естьи в стихах и в прозе), хотя в юктишаштике были найдены дополнения первичного текста.
Тут ещё надо посмотреть санскритский вариант, поскольку иногда оказывается, что таких вариантов тоже несколько и они различаются. Плюс вариант, использованный Натхой, редактировался несколкьо раз. Этот вариант - последняя версия. Вот если бы найти сравнительный анализ или исследование по этому тексту, то было бы конечно проще

----------


## Карма Палджор

Так. Сейчас пересмотрел повнимательнее. Об относительном - точно говориться в четвёртой строфе.
В шестой относительный уровень не упоминается. Похоже надо смотрет ьи другие смысловые оттенки в санскрите.
Вдобавок 4-5-6 шестое идут одной группой, поэтому может Махони и написал про относительный уровень в санскритском тексте. Хотя в тибетском  есть фраза ji ltar.

ji lta bur - так, подобно ji ltar - katham, yatha как? каким образом?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В первой строчке есть слово kṛtakāḥ - созданное, сотворённое. В данном случае, если использовать "возникшее" конечно получается, возникшее возникает. Но, думают, это допустимо.


Санскритский автор не мог писать масло масляное, так как ученикам пришлось бы запоминать лишнее слово.
А критака ещё означает искусственный.

----------


## Greedy

> Санскритский автор не мог писать масло масляное, так как ученикам пришлось бы запоминать лишнее слово.
> А критака ещё означает искусственный.


Это не масло масленное, а использование объекта.
hetupratyayasaṃbhūtā kṛtakāḥ - возникающее от причин и условий "нечто".
В русском языке приходится городить масло маслянное, потому что надо как-то сказать: "Всё _искуссвенное/созданное/сотворённое_, возникающее от причин и условий".

----------


## Greedy

> Так. Сейчас пересмотрел повнимательнее. Об относительном - точно говориться в четвёртой строфе.
> В шестой относительный уровень не упоминается. Похоже надо смотрет ьи другие смысловые оттенки в санскрите.
> Вдобавок 4-5-6 шестое идут одной группой...


yadvac chabdaṃ pratītyeha pratiśabdasamudbhavaḥ।
māyāmarīcivac cāpi tathābhavasamudbhavaḥ॥ 04

māyāmarīcigandharvanagarapratibimbakāḥ।
yadyajātāḥ saha svapnair na syāt taddarśanādikam॥ 05

hetupratyayasaṃbhūtāyathaite kṛtakāḥ smṛtāḥ।
tadvat pratyayajaṃ viśvaṃ tvayoktaṃ nātha sāṃvṛtam॥ 06

Подобно тому как в этом мире из отражения звука появляется эхо,
Таким же образом подобно иллюзии, миражу появляется существующее.

Поскольку иллюзии, мираж, город гардхарвов, отражения,
Точно так же, как и сны, если не возникают, то не может быть и их видения и прочего.

Поскольку всё возникшее возникает от причин и условий,
То, О Владыка!, Тобой сказано, что всё возникающее обусловленно - это условная истина.

Как в тибетском эти три шлоки переведены?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Подобно тому как в этом мире из отражения звука появляется эхо,
> Таким же образом подобно иллюзии, миражу появляется существующее.
> 
> Поскольку иллюзии, мираж, город гардхарвов, отражения,
> Точно так же, как и сны, если не возникают, то не может быть и их видения и прочего.
> 
> Поскольку всё возникшее возникает от причин и условий,
> То, О Владыка!, Тобой сказано, что всё возникающее обусловленно - это условная истина.
> 
> Как в тибетском эти три шлоки переведены?


Так ведь выложил же уже  :Smilie:  кроме того что в шестой определенно нет слова относительная, и уж тем более - истина.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Еще раз. Какое слово сочетание вы приняли за "относительную истину"?

----------


## Natha

Просмотрев, до шестого текста, переводы других участников обсуждения, не усмотрел существенной разницы со своим переводом. Некоторая разница появляется, когда переводят с тибетского. Прочитав выставленный отрывок третьего текста, в переводе Андросова, ещё раз убедился, что не стоило его читать. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Greedy

> Так ведь выложил же уже


Получает так:
(4)
На этой горе повсеместно возникает эхо на основании звуков. Подобным образом возникает также и бытие, что уподобляется иллюзии и миражу.

(5)
Так как иллюзия, мираж, град гандхарвов, отражение и сон — не возникают [в реальности], то являются примером небытия (или отсутствия объекта) при видении пр.

(6)
Так как [что-то] возникает из причин и условий, то так возникает всё сотворённое.
Так провозглашалось тобой, господин, про всё, что возникает из условий.




> кроме того что в шестой определенно нет слова относительная, и уж тем более - истина.


sāṃvṛtam - это условная природа.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> sāṃvṛtam - это условная природа.


Боюсь спросить  - по какому из словарей? Моньер так не утверждает. Сейчас открыл и смотрю. А вот про становление, появление чего-то из собрания частей - он гвоорит

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Просмотрев, до шестого текста, переводы других участников обсуждения, не усмотрел существенной разницы со своим переводом. Некоторая разница появляется, когда переводят с тибетского. Прочитав выставленный отрывок третьего текста, в переводе Андросова, ещё раз убедился, что не стоило его читать.


У вас там из-за отсутствия дружбы с русским - отсутствует частенько смысл. Ну про домыслы за автора (Нагарджуну) вам уже писали.

----------


## Greedy

> Боюсь спросить  - по какому из словарей? Моньер так не утверждает. Сейчас открыл и смотрю. А вот про становление, появление чего-то из собрания частей - он гвоорит





> Боюсь спросить  - по какому из словарей? Моньер так не утверждает. Сейчас открыл и смотрю. А вот про становление, появление чего-то из собрания частей - он гвоорит


Jeffrey Hopkins' Tibetan-Sanskrit-English Dictionary



> *kun rdzob*
> [tenses] brdzab; rdzob; brdzabs; rdzobs
> [translation-san] {LCh,C,MV,MSA,L} saṃvṛti
> [translation-san] {MSA} saṃvṛta
> [translation-eng] {Hopkins} conventional [truth]; concealer [truth]; relative [truth]; concealer;
> conventional; conventionality; fraudulence; concealing [consciousness]; conventions;
> conventionalities
> [division-bod] dbye ba 1 btags pa'i kun rdzob/ 2 shes pa'i kun rdzob/ 3 brjod pa'i kun rdzob; yang
> na: 1 yang dag kun rdzob/ 2 log pa'i kun rdzob
> ...


Там по словарю можно дальше поискать.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Там по словарю можно дальше поискать.


Так как раз этого слова в тексте и нет, о чём уже писал. Нет в тибетском kun rdzob.  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Там по словарю можно дальше поискать.


Вы невнимательны. У Хопкинса слово sāṃvṛtam указывается как взятое из махаяна-сутраланкары. но это еще полбеды. Основная беда начинается дальше, если смотреть дальше по словарю (вы взяли только первое значение или первое вхождение). Там есть и другие, которые к термину "относительная истина" прямого отношения не имеют.
Например
bsdams
[tenses] bsdam/; sdom/; bsdams/; sdoms/
[translation-san] {MSA} saṃvṛta
[translation-san] {MSA} susaṃvṛta
[translation-eng] {Hopkins} restrained; bound; bring together; collect; bind; tie; fasten vow;
obligation


А за ссылку на словарь спасибо. Давно хотел его прикрутить к своему сайту. Да всё копии неудачные попадались

----------


## Greedy

> Так как раз этого слова в тексте и нет, о чём уже писал. Нет в тибетском kun rdzob.


Вот окончательно и разобрались: в санскритском варианте есть (saṃvṛtam), а в тибетском нет (kun rdzob).

По той логике, как я понимаю текст, слово должно быть. Седьмая шлока противопоставляется этому, где говорится, что если понимать, что обусловленное возникновение - это всё, что есть - то это обманка, от такого "постижения" ничего не будет.

А потом идёт речь о том, что же есть на самом деле (в шестнадцатой и восемнадцатой шлоках появляется "абсолютная истина").

----------


## Карма Палджор

Нет. Окончательно пока не разобрались. У Хопкинса указанное вами слово трактуется не только как относительная истина.
Минут через немного будет вам примерное соответствие того, что написано в тибетском варианте и то что написано у вас. Терпение

----------


## Greedy

Я просмотрел все значения, включая sāṃvṛtam svarūpam - conventional nature.




> restrained; bound; bring together; collect; bind; tie; fasten vow; obligation


Эти значения в контекст никак не вписываются: "то всё возникающее обусловлено связано".

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я просмотрел все значения, включая sāṃvṛtam svarūpam - conventional nature.
> Эти значения в контекст никак не вписываются: "то всё возникающее обусловлено связано".


Боюсь что всё не так просто. Вам уже ведь показал, что есть и другое вхождение, которое указывает на возможный третий вариант.  :Smilie: 
Ну а вот примерный список соответствий (у Хопкинса он отнюдь не полный). Сперва привожу саму строу на тибетском:
ji ltar rgyu rkyen las byung ba/
de dag byas pa can du bzhed/
de bzhin rkyen las byung ba kun/
mgon po khyod kyis de ltar gsung/

Соответствия:
ji ltar - yathā
rgyu rkyen - hetu-pratyaya
las byung ba - nirjāta
de dag  - примерно tat
byas pa can - kṛtakas

bzhed - iṣyate,iṣṭa,abhimata,mata,abhipreta,iccha
de bzhin - tathā
rkyen -  pratyaya
las byung ba - nirjāta
kun - sarva
mgon po - nātha
khyod kyis — у хопкинса соответствие отсутствует
de ltar - tathā,eva,evam,evaṃ kṛtvā,iti
gsung -  katito, ukta,prakāśayati,bhaṅati, uktaṃ bhagavatā,bhāśita,ākhyātatā,niścaraṇa,

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я просмотрел все значения, включая sāṃvṛtam svarūpam - conventional nature.
> Эти значения в контекст никак не вписываются: "то всё возникающее обусловлено связано".


Советую еще по Моньеру посмотреть. У него словарь всёже побогаче, чем у Хопкинса.
Ну а тут единственный вариант, что есть некоторое соответствие тибетскому слову gsung. То есть как указание на то, что всё это возникающее - показывается в обычной речи, обычными словами. С натяжками - это и есть относительный уровень (описываемый словами, обычными словами), без натяжек  - conventional. Но сказать, что там говориться про "относительную истину" строго говоря - не особо получается.

Еще по одному словарю (тут не выдержаны особенности санскрита при наборе):
mnyam pa brjod pa - samvrta беспристрастно излагать  :Smilie: 

Или вот еще раз по Хопкинсу:
bsdams
[tenses] bsdam/; sdom/; bsdams/; sdoms/
[translation-san] {MSA} saṃvṛta
[translation-san] {MSA} susaṃvṛta
[translation-eng] {Hopkins} restrained; bound; bring together; collect; bind; tie; fasten vow;
obligation

----------


## Greedy

Получается такое соответствие:

hetupratyayasaṃbhūtāyathaite kṛtakāḥ smṛtāḥ

ji ltar rgyu rkyen las byung ba - hetupratyayasaṃbhūtāyathaite
de dag byas pa can - smṛtāḥ kṛtakāḥ 

tadvat pratyayajaṃ viśvaṃ tvayoktaṃ nātha sāṃvṛtam

de bzhin du bzhed - tadvat  точно также утверждается (видимо переставлены слова местами, утверждается точно также)
rkyen las byung ba kun - pratyayajaṃ viśvaṃ
mgon po - nātha
khyod kyis de ltar gsung - tvayoktaṃ (Тобой сказано что)

А sāṃvṛtam потеряно.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А sāṃvṛtam потеряно.


Или добавлено при восстановлении санскритского текста, что тоже не исключается

----------


## Greedy

> Ну а тут единственный вариант, что есть некоторое соответствие тибетскому слову gsung.


khyod kyis есть у Хопкинса - by you - Тобой
de ltar - so, such is,... - Таким образом
gsung - сказано. (de ltar gsungs pa - such is said).




> Еще по одному словарю (тут не выдержаны особенности санскрита при наборе):
> mnyam pa brjod pa - samvrta беспристрастно излагать


Тогда будет повтор: tvayoktaṃ - тобой сказано и sāṃvṛtam - беспристрастно изложено.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Вот засада. Я не уверен пока, но похоже у текста несколько вариантов и на санскрите
http://kjc-fs-cluster.kjc.uni-heidel...hraseID=419268

И варианте, что указан ниже - тоже нет этой фразы  :Smilie:

----------


## Асуман

> Вот засада. Я не уверен пока, но похоже у текста несколько вариантов и на санскрите
> http://kjc-fs-cluster.kjc.uni-heidel...hraseID=419268
> 
> И варианте, что указан ниже - тоже нет этой фразы


Это не разные варианты. Просто там ниже подписан словарный разбор фразы с отсылками на словарные статьи. А слова sāṃvṛta не подписано, потому что его нет у них в словарной базе.

----------


## Нико

> khyod kyis есть у Хопкинса - by you - Тобой
> de ltar - so, such is,... - Таким образом
> gsung - сказано. (de ltar gsungs pa - such is said).
> 
> 
> Тогда будет повтор: tvayoktaṃ - тобой сказано и sāṃvṛtam - беспристрастно изложено.


Кстати. Хопкинсу можно доверять.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кстати. Хопкинсу можно доверять.


Только если ты - женщина ))))

----------

Денис Евгеньев (28.04.2012), До (28.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

Я тут немного поизучал.
sāṃvṛti - это однозначно условная истина. Никак иначе это слово не понимается. Вся сложность в том, что "условная" или какая-то другая - это работа надмозгов.

При этом Моньер этого значения не знает.



> saṃvṛti
> 
> Source: Sanskrit-English Dictionary, by M. Monier William
> Description:
> saṃ-vṛti f. closure Suśr. ŚārṅgP
> • covering, concealing, keeping secret Śiś. Sarvad
> • dissimulation, hypocrisy Amar
> • obstruction HYog
> • -mat mfn. able to dissimulate Śiś. Subh


Происходит слово от sāṃvṛ - обёртывать, заключать, препятствовать, ограничивать.
sāṃvṛtam - это, судя по всему, оборачивающее, заключающее, препятствующее, ограничивающее

Именно так и понимается "условная истина" в тибетском буддизме - то, что препятствует, скрывает природу как она есть.

Так что у нас на выбор санскритский вариант:



> 6.
> Поскольку всё сотворённое возникает от причин и условий,
> То, О Владыка!, Тобой сказано, что всё возникающее обусловленно - скрывающее.
> 
> 7.
> "Всё, что бы то ни было, существует иллюзорно" - детский лепет,
> Обман пустым кулаком - это не соответствует действительности.


Или тибетский:



> (6)
> Так как [что-то] возникает из причин и условий, то так возникает всё сотворённое.
> Так провозглашалось Тобой, господин, про всё, что возникает из условий.


Если берём тибетский вариант, то непонятна причина, по которой Нагарджуна решил сказать фразу, а потом дополнить её, сказав, что именно так Будда и говорил. Он, вроде как, использует Буддадхарму, чтобы рассказать о её сути, а здесь решил сделать отступление и подкрепить свои слова цитатой, ничего к его словам не дополняющей.

----------


## Асуман

> Происходит слово от sāṃvṛ - обёртывать, заключать, препятствовать, ограничивать.
> sāṃvṛtam - это, судя по всему, оборачивающее, заключающее, препятствующее, ограничивающее


Глагол saṃ-vṛ => сущ. saṃvṛti => производное sāṃvṛta (с удлинением первой гласной).
Образовано аналогично известному слову "пракрит": pra-kṛ => prakṛti => prākṛta. И что примечательно, значение термина "пракрит" никакого отношения к исходному глаголу pra-kṛ "проделывать и т.д." даже близко не имеет. Так что искать объяснение значения термина sāṃvṛta на основании этимологии - не обязательно правильный путь.

----------


## Greedy

> Так что искать объяснение значения термина sāṃvṛta на основании этимологии - не обязательно правильный путь.


Может оно и так, но достаточно открыть любой текст о двух истинах, где приводятся тибетские и санскритские термины, условная истина будет названа словом saṃvṛti.

----------


## Асуман

> Может оно и так, но достаточно открыть любой текст о двух истинах, где приводятся тибетские и санскритские термины, условная истина будет названа словом saṃvṛti.


Так и я о том же. К имеющемуся в словаре глаголу "крыть" это как-то очень и очень опосредованно относится. Вот выписал для сравнения варианты из комментариев Этьена Ламотт к Махапраджняпарамиташастре: fictive (sāṃvṛta), relative truth (saṃvṛtisatya), conventional truth (saṃvṛtisatya), conventional wisdom (saṃvṛtiprajñā), common usage (saṃvṛti), from the conventional point of view (saṃvṛtitas).

----------


## Greedy

> Так и я о том же. К имеющемуся в словаре глаголу "крыть" это как-то очень и очень опосредованно относится. Вот выписал для сравнения варианты из комментариев Этьена Ламотт к Махапраджняпарамиташастре: fictive (sāṃvṛta), relative truth (saṃvṛtisatya), conventional truth (saṃvṛtisatya), conventional wisdom (saṃvṛtiprajñā), common usage (saṃvṛti), from the conventional point of view (saṃvṛtitas).


Так любой тибетский лама, объясняюсь Две Истины, говорит, что, так называемая, "условная истина" - это то, что _скрывает_ собой истинную природу.
Относительная, обусловленная, концептуальная - это понятия, которые не отражают изначальное значение, которое было заложено в этот термин. А изначальное значение - скрывающая истину.
Но при этом, эта ложная истина - высшая мирская истина. Понять и принять её не так-то просто.

----------


## До

> Сообщение от До
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Natha
> ...


У вас антибуддизм в том, что у вас есть дуализм _метафизической_ вещи и её характеристики. И дальше вы это пишете ещё подробнее. Плюс, у Нагарджуны там в определении не "определена", а "_возникает_". Речь не об "определениях", а о _пратитьясамутпанне_, т.е. сансарном бытии. Характеристика (т.е. дхарма) возникает не от _свабхавы_, а от условий — это и называется шуньятой.




> Моё мнение, что никакая вещь не появляется и не исчезает, а лишь меняет характеристики, и, соответственно, названия и, естественно, …не порождена самобытностью…, поскольку характеристики вещи в любое время связаны или обусловлены её связью с характеристиками других вещей.


Т.е. есть некие вещи (типа непостижимые шарики), а у них под разными углами меняются характеристики. Вам надо выкинуть "вещи" вообще, это лишний элемент в системе, а оставить одни _характеристики_. И будет всё круто.




> Именно поэтому я и вот так выразился: _…И что такой пустотность, как не отсутствие у вещи такой характеристики, которой бы не было у другой вещи…._


"Вещь" у вас, это ментальная фикция, фантазия просто так, для того чтобы характеристики не болтались в воздухе. Но они и так не будут болтаться, если вы примете точку зрения где первично ваше сознание, а не мнимые внешние шарики.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Маленький вопрос. Вы читаете что вам пишут? Ну так посмотрите в сообщение 202. Кто вам сказал, что есть именно один текст под таким названием даже на санскрите? Довольно часто получается, что санскритских вариантов того или иного текста - несколько. Некоторые тексты (и того же Нагарджуны) восстанавливаются сейчас на основании китайских, тибетских переводов. В той ссылке что была в сообщении - указано по крайней мере два исходных текста на санскрите.
И в частности, относительно того есть там скрытое или нет, вот вам кусочек оттуда:
tadvat pratyayajaṃ viśvaṃ tvayoktaṃ nātha *sāṃvṛtam* // (6.2)
tadvat pratyaya-ja viśva tvad-vac nātha // (6.2)




> Так что у нас на выбор санскритский вариант:


Так что у нас на выбор - два санскритских варианта или тибетский ,который схож со вторым вариантом на санскрите. Для того чтобы разобраться что к чему - надо просто брать исследовательскую работу, которая делает обзор истории именно этого текста, сравнительный анализ различных вариантов и пр. А просто исходить из того, что один вариант - соответствует нашим представлениям о деятельности автора, а другой может не соответствовать - это поверхностный подход.




> Если берём тибетский вариант, то непонятна причина, по которой Нагарджуна решил сказать фразу, а потом дополнить её, сказав, что именно так Будда и говорил. Он, вроде как, использует Буддадхарму, чтобы рассказать о её сути, а здесь решил сделать отступление и подкрепить свои слова цитатой, ничего к его словам не дополняющей.


Многие тексты Нагарджуны, если не большинство, представляют собой своеобразные диалоги с оппонентами. Поэтому там можно заметить включения не только текстов буддизма, но и возражения оппонентов и пр. Это так - мысли вслух.

----------


## До

> Маленький вопрос. Вы читаете что вам пишут?


Вы бы хоть писали к кому обращаетесь.




> Ну так посмотрите в сообщение 202. ... В той ссылке что была в сообщении - указано по крайней мере два исходных текста на санскрите. И в частности, относительно того есть там скрытое или нет, вот вам кусочек оттуда:
> 
> tadvat pratyayajaṃ viśvaṃ tvayoktaṃ nātha *sāṃvṛtam* // (6.2)
> tadvat pratyaya-ja viśva tvad-vac nātha


Подстрочник "ниже", это не второй вариант, а разбор на лексемы. Но почему-то слово "sāṃvṛtam" там пропущено, просто глюк, ошибка компьютера.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы бы хоть писали к кому обращаетесь.


Обычно сообщение что пришел ответ - уходит к автору.




> Вы ошиблись. Подстрочник "ниже", это не второй вариант, а разбор на лексемы. Но почему-то слово "sāṃvṛtam" там пропущено, просто глюк, ошибка компьютера.


Попробуйте доказать что все тексты на санскрите того же Нагарджуны - есть только в одной редакции.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это не разные варианты. Просто там ниже подписан словарный разбор фразы с отсылками на словарные статьи. А слова sāṃvṛta не подписано, потому что его нет у них в словарной базе.


Если бы почитали Андросова (в частности сноски к этому тексту), то там сказано, что есть по крайней мере три издания текста на санскрите, которые собой в какой-то степени отличаются

----------


## До

> Обычно сообщение что пришел ответ - уходит к автору.


?? Я про то, что вы пишете в общий тред без указания ника к кому обращаетесь. Было бы лчше, если бы вы указывали ник кому пишете фразы в стиле "_Вы читаете что вам пишут_?".




> Попробуйте доказать что все тексты на санскрите того же Нагарджуны - есть только в одной редакции.


Психоделия какая-то. Я пишу про одно - мне в ответ непонятно про что.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Психоделия какая-то. Я пишу про одно - мне в ответ непонятно про что.


Вы написали, что почему то указанное словосочетание не отображается и типа это скорее глюк компа.
Я вам ответил, что попробуйте доказать сперва, что существует только одна версия на санскрите данного текста (Андросов упоминает по крайней мере три плюс в каталоге Денкарма указывается еще один вариант текста размером не в 58 или 59 строф, а в 50). Так что никакой психоделии  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Вы написали, что почему то указанное словосочетание не отображается и типа это скорее глюк компа.


Я написал, что подстрочник, это не второй "вариант" - как вы писали два раза - а разбор на лексемы.

Это правда, что это не _второй вариант_, а разбор на лексемы - *да / нет* - как считаете? (Или надо это доказать?)

Если правда, то

1. значит, что у вас была ошибка - да / нет?
2. почему я должен что-то ещё там доказывать, непонятно что, бред, шизу? Я должен доказывать _свои слова_, а не какую-то ахинею к которой не имею отношения.




> Я вам ответил, что попробуйте доказать сперва,


Что вы мне ответили я знаю. Ничего я "сперва" не должен пробовать.




> что существует только одна версия на санскрите данного текста (Андросов упоминает по крайней мере три плюс в каталоге Денкарма указывается еще один вариант текста размером не в 58 или 59 строф, а в 50).


Из наличия нескольких вариантов _логически_ не следует, что есть хоть один вариант без "samvrtam". Вы же это имеете ввиду? А это не логично.




> Так что никакой психоделии


Психоделия в том, что я писал про одно (указал на банальную ошибку, что подстрочник, это не второй вариант текста), а мне в ответ совершенно про другое (про какие-то левые сперва доказательства).

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это правда, что это не _второй вариант_, а разбор на лексемы - *да / нет* - как считаете? (Или надо это доказать?)


Доказывайте. Заодно доказывайте, что есть только *один вариант данного текста*.
Если вы в доказательстве скажете, что у них в базе просто нет такого словосочетания, то это как аргумент не принимается (за недоказумемостью, бредовостью, отсутствием основания, наличием основания для сомнений - нужное подчеркнуть  :Smilie:  ).




> Из наличия нескольких вариантов _логически_ не следует, что есть хоть один вариант без "samvrtam". Вы же это имеете ввиду? А это не логично.


Вообще-то не следует и обратного. Также наличие в данной версии (на сайте сказано - последняя редакция, что подразумевает и у того, кто выкладывал текст - явные доработки материала  :Smilie:  ) текста данной фразы не подразумевает, что она не была добавлена при восстановлении (если такое осуществлялось) санскритского варианта.




> Психоделия в том, что я писал про одно (указал на банальную ошибку, что подстрочник, это не второй вариант текста), а мне в ответ совершенно про другое (про какие-то левые сперва доказательства).


Психоделия только в ваших представлениях. Ведь доказать отсутствие других вариантов текста у вас скорее всего не получится.

----------


## До

> Доказывайте.


Анализ на лексемы не является вторым вариантом текста. Доказал.




> Заодно доказывайте, что есть только один вариант данного текста.


Не надо мне навязывать бредовую деятельность для отвода глаз от вашей ошибки.




> Если вы в доказательстве скажете, что у них в базе просто нет такого словосочетания, то это как аргумент не принимается (за недоказумемостью, бредовостью, отсутствием основания, наличием основания для сомнений - нужное подчеркнуть  ).


А скажите, вы назвали разбор на лексемы вторым вариантом текста - да / нет?  :Smilie: 




> Вообще-то не следует и обратного. Также наличие в данной версии (на сайте сказано - последняя редакция, что подразумевает и у того, кто выкладывал текст - явные доработки материала  ) текста данной фразы не подразумевает, что она не была добавлена при восстановлении (если такое осуществлялось) санскритского варианта.


Блеск логики.  :Wink: 




> Психоделия только в ваших представлениях. Ведь доказать отсутствие других вариантов текста у вас скорее всего не получится.


Психоделия в том, что вы мне приписываете необходимость доказательства бреда, на основании того, что вы по ошибке назвали "Analysis: lexemes" вторым вариантом текста. Якобы это именно я в чём-то там ошибся, а не вы. И уже третье сообщение про это пишете, хотя вам уже _два_ человека указали на вашу ошибочку.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Блеск логики.


Ну блеск-не блеск это уже второй вопрос. Но то что вы невнимательно в который уже раз прочли то, что вам пишут - это есть. Я так понимаю, что списать отсутствие указанного словосочетания вы можете либо на ошибку компа, либо на отсутствие в базе, но никак не на отсутствую в тексте.




> Психоделия в том, что вы мне приписываете необходимость доказательства бреда, на основании того, что вы по ошибке назвали "Analysis: lexemes" вторым вариантом текста.


Насмешили. Убирайте свои фантазии. Чтоже вы тогда не заметили сказанное у Андросова про наличие нескольких вариантов? Или одну возможную ошибку нашли, а остальное решили тихо-тихо умолчать и забыть? вариант прасангики с нахождением ошибки у оппонента в данном случае не проходит. Хотя бы по тем причинам, что доказать наличие в других вариантах текста данного словосочетания вы не можете (для этого же напрягаться надо), доказать что последний выложенный Махони вариант - является действительно не последствием восстановления или исправления текста - вы также не можете. о чём спор? При отсутствии доказательств или опровержений - попытка наехать на оппонента?

Ещё раз повторим часть вашего сообщения. может хоть разок осознаете, что пишите. Ну и вопрос, который прозвучал у меня.




> Из наличия нескольких вариантов логически не следует, что есть хоть один вариант без "samvrtam". Вы же это имеете ввиду? А это не логично.


Вообще-то не следует и обратного. Также наличие в данной версии (на сайте сказано - последняя редакция, что подразумевает и у того, кто выкладывал текст - явные доработки материала ) текста данной фразы не подразумевает, что она не была добавлена при восстановлении (если такое осуществлялось) санскритского варианта.

Так что у вас блеск логики - выше некуда. Ваша фраза показывает её отсутствие. Удачи
Дальше отписываюсь от темы, хотите разговаривать сам с собой - разговаривайте.

----------


## До

> Ну блеск-не блеск это уже второй вопрос. Но то что вы невнимательно в который уже раз прочли то, что вам пишут - это есть. Я так понимаю, что списать отсутствие указанного словосочетания вы можете либо на ошибку компа, либо на отсутствие в базе, но никак не на отсутствую в тексте.


Анализ на лексемы, это вообще не текст.
*А раз* не текст, *то* тем более не второй текст.
Всё же просто - логика.




> Насмешили. Убирайте свои фантазии.


Т.е. вы не называли два раза "анализ на лексемы" вторым "вариантом" текста? Небыло такого? Да / нет?

*Если* признаёте очевидное, что _называли_, *то* где тут мой фантазии? Их нет, так как я говорил только про _это_.
Следовательно, никаких фантазий у меня небыло.
Следовательно, убирать нечего.
Следовательно, над чем/кем вы смеётесь?




> Чтоже вы тогда не заметили сказанное у Андросова про наличие нескольких вариантов?


Зубы заговариваете, якобы речь идёт про то есть или нет несколько вариантов.
А не про назвали вы "анализ" вторым "вариантом" или нет.




> Или одну возможную ошибку нашли, а остальное решили тихо-тихо умолчать и забыть? вариант прасангики с нахождением ошибки у оппонента в данном случае не проходит. Хотя бы по тем причинам, что доказать наличие в других вариантах текста данного словосочетания вы не можете (для этого же напрягаться надо), доказать что последний выложенный Махони вариант - является действительно не последствием восстановления или исправления текста - вы также не можете. о чём спор? При отсутствии доказательств или опровержений - попытка наехать на оппонента?


Назвали разбор на лексемы вторым вариантом теста?
*Если* да, *то* в чём мой "наезд"?
Может быть нужно было признать разбор на лексемы вторым вариантом теста, чтоб случайно не "наехать на оппонента"?
Т.е. признать ошибку истиной.
Непонятно, почему я должен признавать своё правильное утверждение ошибочным, а не вы своё ошибочное ошибочным? Вот в чём "психоделия" - когда отрицается очевидное.




> Ещё раз повторим часть вашего сообщения. может хоть разок осознаете, что пишите. Ну и вопрос, который прозвучал у меня.


Докажите, что у меня где-то ошибки так же как я легко доказал ваши.




> Вообще-то не следует и обратного.


Докажите, что я утверждал обратное. Думаю, не сможете это доказать, потому что я его не утверждал.




> Так что у вас блеск логики - выше некуда. Ваша фраза показывает её отсутствие.


Да у меня всё логично, в чём любой может убедиться. А вы докажите, что якобы нет.




> Удачи
> Дальше отписываюсь от темы, хотите разговаривать сам с собой - разговаривайте.


Кусаю локти. Расстроились из-за такой ерунды - а зря. Могли бы сказать в первом ответе мне "спасибо", что указал на ошибку, и всё. И не раздувать дискуссию на 5 постов с хлопанием дверью.

----------


## Greedy

Да, какая разница, сколько вариантов есть.
На данный момент нам известны всего две версии: тибетская и санскритская. И как минимум одно отличие в них есть.

Будут обнаружены другие версии - можно будет сравнивать.
Андросов же, не только перевёл самвриту, но и в примечаниях указал, что по-тибетски это кундзоб.

----------


## До

По просьбам телезрителей.

Nagarjuna.Acintyastava.C.Lindtner.pdf (494K)

Тут текст на санкрите, тибетском и англ. по *восьми* источникам (разночтения указаны в сносках). Страницы из книги Линдтнера _Nagarjuniana_ (1982).

----------

Greedy (28.04.2012), Денис Евгеньев (28.04.2012), Карма Палджор (28.04.2012), Сергей Хос (28.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.04.2012)

----------


## Natha

*Выкладываю восьмой и девятые тексты.
*
Почему два сразу? 
Мне кажется, что тут Нагарджуна вступает в полемику сам с собой или с воображаемым оппонентом. Недостаток подобных текстов в том, что автор не удосуживается разделять себя и оппонента.

कृतकं वस्तु नो जातं तदाकिं वार्तमानिकम्।
कस्य नाशाद् अतीतं स्याद् उत्पित्सुः किम् अपेक्षते॥ ०८

kṛtakaṃ vastu no jātaṃ tadākiṃ vārtamānikam।
kasya nāśād atītaṃ syād utpitsuḥ kim apekṣate॥ 08


kṛtaka – kṛtakaṃ - (n.sing.nom)   иллюзорная
vastu – vastu - (n.sing.nom)   вещь
no - не
jāta – jātaṃ - (n.sing.nom)   порождена
tadā - тогда
kiṃ - что же
vārtamānika – vārtamānikam - (n.sing.nom)   настоящее
kasya - (n.sing.gen) чего
nāśa – nāśād - (n.sing.abl)   из-за уничтожения
atīta – atītaṃ - (n.sing.nom)   прошедшее
as – syād - (opt.P2.3p.sing)    может быть
utpitsu – utpitsuḥ – (f.sing.nom)   желание будущего
kim – на что
apekṣ – apekṣate - (ind.A1.3p.sing)  направлено

8.	 (Если) иллюзорная  вещь не порождена, тогда что же (такое) настоящее, из-за уничтожения чего может быть прошедшее, на что направлено желание будущего?

Комментарий: Слово …иллюзорная… можно заменить словом …созданная…, или …искусственная…

स्वस्मान् न जायते भावः परस्मान् नोभयाद् अपि।
न सन् नासन् न सदसन् कुतः कस्योदयस् तदा॥ ०९

svasmān na jāyate bhāvaḥ parasmān nobhayād api।
na san nāsan na sadasan kutaḥ kasyodayas tadā॥ 09

svasma – svasmān - (m.sing.abl) из-за себя
na - не
jan – jāyate - (pass.3P.pl) проявляется
bhāva– bhāvaḥ - (m.sing.nom)   характеристика
parasma – parasmān - (m.sing.abl) из-за другого
na - не
ubhaya – ubhayād - (m.sing.abl) из-за двух
api - даже
na - не
sant – san - (m.sing.nom)   существующей
na - ни
asant – asan - (m.sing.nom)   несуществующей
na - ни
sad-asant – sadasan - (m.sing.nom)    существующей несуществующей
kutaḥ - откуда
kasya - (n.sing.gen) у чего
udaya – udayas - (m.sing.nom)   проявление
tadā - тогда

9.	Характеристика не проявляется из-за себя, из-за другого, не даже из-за двух, не является ни существующей, ни несуществующей, ни существующей несуществующей…, тогда откуда у чего проявление?

Комментарий: Слово …характеристика… можно заменить на …существующее…
Почему я упорно перевожу слово bhāva как «характеристика»? Насколько я знаю 
svabhAva=svalakShaNa, следовательно  bhAva=lakShaNa, следовательно bhAva=характеристика. Не настаиваю на своём мнении, просто объясняю причину вот такого перевода.

----------


## Natha

> "Вещь" у вас, это ментальная фикция, фантазия просто так, для того чтобы характеристики не болтались в воздухе. Но они и так не будут болтаться, если вы примете точку зрения где первично ваше сознание, а не мнимые внешние шарики.


А разве структура материально мира характеризуется сама по себе, а не через психику, и разве о наличии элементов бытия можно заключить как то иначе, то есть не через характеристики?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Тут текст на санкрите, тибетском и англ. по *восьми* источникам (разночтения указаны в сносках). Страницы из книги Линдтнера _Nagarjuniana_ (1982).


Ну вот и выяснилось, что указанное словосочетание на санскрите в этой части текста встречается в двух вариантах из четырёх. И что de ltar (подобие, подобное)  соответствует в переводе на тибетском kun rdzob (отсутствующем в тексте). Можно было сразу выложить текст и не пытаться мягко говоря выпендриваться, До.

----------


## До

> Можно было сразу выложить текст и не пытаться мягко говоря выпендриваться, До.


Я не выпендривался, когда говорил, что то, что вы два раза называли вторым "вариантом" текста, это был не вариант текста, а "анализ на лексемы". В чём тут выпендривание? Сказал правду. Вы до сих пор думаете, что там второй вариант что ли? Удивительно, как вас невозможно убедить в простой и очевидной, 100% верной вещи.

----------


## До

> А разве структура материально мира характеризуется сама по себе, а не через психику, и разве о наличии элементов бытия можно заключить как то иначе, то есть не через характеристики?


А же говорил не _характеристики_ отбросить, а фиктивную мнимую "вещь" - носитель разнообразных характеристик.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это не масло масленное, а использование объекта.
> hetupratyayasaṃbhūtā kṛtakāḥ - возникающее от причин и условий "нечто".


Это можно выразить словом hetupratyayasaṃbhūtāḥ. И там ещё есть ete (эти).




> В русском языке приходится городить масло маслянное, потому что надо как-то сказать: "Всё _искуссвенное/созданное/сотворённое_, возникающее от причин и условий".


Зачем же городить, если именно эту фразу говорить не обязательно.




> _Поскольку всё это возникает от причин и условий,
> То, О Владыка!, Тобой сказано, что всё возникшее обусловленно - относительное._


У Вашего Нагарджуны хромает логика. Если А возникает обусловленно, это ещё не резон для Будды называть А относительным.

----------


## Нико

> У Вашего Нагарджуны хромает логика. Если А возникает обусловленно, это ещё не резон для Будды называть А относительным.


Какая прелесть. ))))))))))))

----------

Кунсанг (28.04.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я не выпендривался, когда говорил, что то, что вы два раза называли вторым "вариантом" текста, это был не вариант текста, а "анализ на лексемы". В чём тут выпендривание? Сказал правду. Вы до сих пор думаете, что там второй вариант что ли? Удивительно, как вас невозможно убедить в простой и очевидной, 100% верной вещи.


Вы очень невнимательно читаете то, что вам пишут. И заодно пытаетесь угадать, что я думаю или что не-думаю (в очередной раз).

----------


## До

> Вы очень невнимательно читаете то, что вам пишут. И заодно пытаетесь угадать, что я думаю или что не-думаю (в очередной раз).


Нигде особо не угадывал, что вы там думаете, кроме обычной интерпретации ваших фраз. Ну ещё раз - _вы называли анализ лексем вторым вариантом текста?_ Почему молчите? Где тут какое у меня угадыавние, если я всего лишь сказал, что это анализ лексем, а не второй текст? Удивительно, как это приходится повторять десять раз и десять раз вы не признаёте предельно очевидное.

А "невнимательный" я, видимо, к вашим приказам сначала доказать, что "других вариантов текста нет" - т.е. навязывание левой деятельности о том чего я не утверждал. Это не невнимательность, и я сразу сказал, что это требование никак не связано с тем что я на самом деле говорил. Следовательно, доказывать мне ничего не надо, кроме того, что "анализ лексем, это не второй текст". А это я доказал.

Вы ошиблись и упорно делаете вид, что правы. См.:



> Насмешили.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Нигде особо не угадывал, что вы там думаете, кроме обычной интерпретации ваших фраз. Ну ещё раз - _вы называли анализ лексем вторым вариантом текста?_ Почему молчите?


А с чего вы решили, что я обязан вам отвечать? Помнится после того как с лексемами выяснилось, перешел к указанию Андросова на наличие других вариантов. Но у вас видать пыл не остыл. Вы увидели одно и сразу за это уцепились. Отлично, превосходно  :Smilie:  Только это не конструктивный разговор.
И после этого сами также стали уходить в сторону.




> Где тут какое у меня угадыавние, если я всего лишь сказал, что это анализ лексем, а не второй текст? Удивительно, как это приходится повторять десять раз и десять раз вы не признаёте предельно очевидное.


Опять угадывание. Разговор про лексемы закончился какое-то время назад, а вы всё еще о них говорите. Может пора остановиться и начать всё-же внимательно читать что пишут вам и не только вам лично? Пора бы научиться.




> Вы ошиблись и упорно делаете вид, что правы.


Опять попытка приписать мне то, чего не делаю. Не угадывайте. Или опять скажете, что не прав, когда говорил про несколько вариантов текста? С лексемами был прокол. бесспорно. Но то, что есть другие варианты текста и другие варианты переводов - был прав. Дальше что? Вы вцепились в первое, поскольку о втором не хотели говорить? Или захотелось поспорить в очередной раз? Может всёже своими привычками стоит таки хоть немного управлять? Тоже кстати было бы неплохо.

Удачи в спорах с самим собой  :Smilie:

----------


## Greedy

> У Вашего Нагарджуны хромает логика. Если А возникает обусловленно, это ещё не резон для Будды называть А относительным.


Вы удивитесь, но именно так Будда условную истину и определил. Всё, что возникает обусловленно, - это условное, относительное.

----------


## Нико

Не ссорьтесь, мальчики. ))))) Все-таки о Нагарджуне речь идёт.

----------


## Нико

> Вы удивитесь, но именно так Будда условную истину и определил. Всё, что возникает обусловленно, - это условное, относительное.


Наконец-то вижу здравую мысль тут.

----------


## Greedy

> Замечание по разбору восьмой шлоки.
> 
> kasya nāśād atītaṃ 
> syād
> utpitsuḥ kim apekṣate
> 
> nāśa – nāśād - (n.sing.abl)   из-за уничтожения
> atīta – atītaṃ - (n.sing.nom)   прошедшее
> utpitsu – utpitsuḥ – (f.sing.nom)   желание будущего


atīta - это глагол указывающий преркащения уничтожения, ухода, согласно Моньеру.
nāśā - это состояние смерти, небытия, ухода.
Дословно будет "Что в смерть уходит?". По-русски можно сказать "Что прекращается?"

utpitsu - это, согласно Моньеру, состояние перед возникновением.
По-русски получает "Что возникает?"

Всю фразу можно построить так: "Что исчезает, или, может быть, что возникает?"

И странно, что Вы взяли сразу десятую шлоку. В ней даётся ответ на вопрос из девятой.

----------


## До

> А с чего вы решили, что я обязан вам отвечать?


Это вы угадываете, что я что-то там "решил".




> Помнится после того как с лексемами выяснилось,


До сих пор *не* выяснилось. Поэтому и выясняем.




> перешел к указанию Андросова на наличие других вариантов. Но у вас видать пыл не остыл. Вы увидели одно и сразу за это уцепились. Отлично, превосходно  Только это не конструктивный разговор.


Не конструктивный потому, что вы ошиблись и вместо того, чтоб сказать спасибо, навязываете мне некие сперва доказательства бредовых тезисов к которым я не имею никакого отношения. Доказательства, которые вам так якобы нужны, никак не связаны с тем ошиблись вы или нет. Ну никак. Еднственное, что они делают - отвлекают от признания ошибки.




> И после этого сами также стали уходить в сторону.


Нет, я строго придерживаюсь первоначального тезиса. Разьясняю его как могу.
См. http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post467884 №213




> Опять угадывание.


"Угадыание" чего вы видете во фразе: "_Где тут какое у меня угадыавние, если я всего лишь сказал, что это анализ лексем, а не второй текст? Удивительно, как это приходится повторять десять раз и десять раз вы не признаёте предельно очевидное_." ?

Угадываю, что я сказал, что там не второй текст, а анализ лексем?
Или угадываю, что я это уже 10 раз повторил?
Или угадываю, что вы это не признаёте?




> Разговор про лексемы закончился какое-то время назад, а вы всё еще о них говорите.


Возможно для вас он закончился ещё до того как я что-то написал - угадывать не буду!




> Может пора остановиться и начать всё-же внимательно читать что пишут вам и не только вам лично? Пора бы научиться.


Внимательно читаю, что вы мне пишете. И детально отвечаю.




> Опять попытка приписать мне то, чего не делаю.


Вы не делаете, в смысле - вы не ошиблись?




> Не угадывайте.


Угадываю как вы не ошиблись? Где моё преславутое "угадывание"?




> Или опять скажете, что не прав, когда говорил про несколько вариантов текста?


Что это как не попытка приписать мне то, чего я не делаю?




> С лексемами был прокол. бесспорно. Но то, что есть другие варианты текста и другие варианты переводов - был прав. Дальше что? Вы вцепились в первое, поскольку о втором не хотели говорить? Или захотелось поспорить в очередной раз? Может всёже своими привычками стоит таки хоть немного управлять? Тоже кстати было бы неплохо.


Я писал про "лексемы", перечитайте десять раз сообщение 213. Ни про какие "другие варианты переводов" я вам там не пишу. Не надо мне приписывать пургу. Следовательно, какой смысл требовать от меня доказательство отсутствия других вариантов текста? Раз вы от меня их требовали, то в чем вы были правы их требуя? При этом, вы ещё и увязывали это требование с "проколом" про лексемы. Так как вы ошиблись с лексемами, поэтому я должен сначала доказать отсутствие других вариантов текста, но не смогу! И поэтому вы правы. Полная бессвязанность и отсутствие какой либо логики.




> Удачи в спорах с самим собой


Удачи в делании вид, что правы, когда ошибётесь в след. раз. И в перекладвании "вины" за ошибку на собеседника.

----------


## Natha

> У Вашего Нагарджуны хромает логика. Если А возникает обусловленно, это ещё не резон для Будды называть А относительным.


Хоть Нагарджуна и не мой, ну то есть я не причисляю себя к буддистам, скажу, что именно тут, с моей не буддистской точки зрения, с логикой всё впорядке.

Однако, у последователей той или иной доктрины, существует соблазн,  навести "макияж" на сочинение отца-основателя этой доктрины, чтобы скрыть огрехи учения.

----------


## Кунсанг

самвритам - sbas pa 
 to conceal [RB] 

 sbas pa - pf. of {sbed pa}; to conceal, hide; secret, hidden, concealed, buried [ry] 

 sbas pa - hid away [ry] 

2 bsdams 
 bind, stop, SA sdom pa [JV] 

 bsdams - promise to refrain from [p sdom] [IW] 

 bsdams - tighten; to promise to refrain from [ry]


 sbas pa - bury, covert, be hidden, concealed [JV] 

 sbas pa - Bepa, Hidden Cave, cave at Labchi [ry] 

 sbas pa - * secret, * hidden, the concealed GD hide [IW]

----------


## Асуман

Рискну озвучить свои мысли по поводу санскритских вариантов из 6-го стиха: smṛtāḥ / matāḥ / sāṃvṛtam / saṃvṛtam.

*matāḥ* "имеются в виду" - совсем не похоже по написанию на другие варианты и, скорее всего, появилось как смысловая замена для smṛtāḥ.
*smṛtāḥ* "помнятся, известны" - похоже по написанию на sāṃvṛtam / saṃvṛtam и, скорее всего, ошибочно переписано из предыдущей строчки, где так же стоит на конце.
Оба smṛtāḥ и matāḥ стоят в м.р. мн.ч. и не согласуются с другими словами в строке, которые стоят в ср.р. При этом они синонимичны употреблённому там же uktam "сказано", т.е. не несут полезной смысловой нагрузки. Также оба smṛtāḥ и matāḥ, состоящие из двух слогов, нарушают стихотворный размер. По этим трём причинам их стоит считать результатом ошибки.
Остаётся sāṃvṛtam / saṃvṛtam, которые правильно согласованы с другими словами в строке и не нарушают размера.
*sāṃvṛtam* "обыкновенный или условный" - является философским термином, связанным с условной истиной (saṃvṛtisatyam) и позволяет прочесть весь стих, как единое философское рассуждение.
*saṃvṛtam* "покрытый, скрытый" - не является никаким термином, но тоже позволяет прочесть стих как правильно построенную фразу. При этом это может быть просто неверно написанное sāṃvṛtam.

Т.о. наиболее правдоподобным мне кажется именно то, прочтение, которое, собственно, и даётся в санскритском тексте - sāṃvṛtam. При этом целиком стих я понимаю так:

hetupratyayasaṃbhūtā yathaite kṛtakāḥ smṛtāḥ।
tadvat pratyayajaṃ viśvaṃ tvayoktaṃ nātha sāṃvṛtam॥ 06

Так же, как (yathā) возникшие (sambhūtāḥ) от причин (hetu-) и условий (-pratyaya-) они (ete) считаются (smṛtāḥ) производными (kṛtakāḥ),
таким же образом (tadvat) всё (/вселенная) (viśvaṃ) порождённое условиями (pratyayajam) названо (uktam) тобою (tvayā), о господин (nātha), относящимся к относительной истине (sāṃvṛtam).

----------

Денис Евгеньев (28.04.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Как хорошо, что в основном вы предполагаете, а не утверждаете, Асуман.




> Оба smṛtāḥ и matāḥ стоят в м.р. мн.ч. и не согласуются с другими словами в строке, которые стоят в ср.р. При этом они синонимичны употреблённому там же uktam "сказано", т.е. не несут полезной смысловой нагрузки. Также оба smṛtāḥ и matāḥ, состоящие из двух слогов, нарушают стихотворный размер. По этим трём причинам их стоит считать результатом ошибки.


Насчет полезной смысловой нагрузки. Не всё что написано в трактатах Нагарджуны (включая мула-мадхьямака-карику) имеет явно выраженную полезную нагрузку. Скажем в мула-махьямака-карике (насколько помню) Андросов не стал переводить в завершении текста одну строфу, где Нагарджуна называл свой трактат чем-то вроде бессмыслицы, никому ненужной болтовни. Какая уж тут полезная смысловая нагрузка ?  :Smilie:  Ну конечно кроме того, что Андросов сказал - тогда читать не будут  :Smilie: 
С другой стороны в текстах подобного рода периодически авторы задают тот или иной абсурдный вопрос, не направленный ни на кого конкретно. Это также в какой-то мере не несет никакой дополнительной нагрузки. Поэтому единственный пожалуй сравнительно правильный довод (на мой взгляд) - о нарушении размера. Но этот довод имеет смысл, если трактат действительно составлен в первичном виде в стихотворной форме.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Насчет полезной смысловой нагрузки. Не всё что написано в трактатах Нагарджуны (включая мула-мадхьямака-карику) имеет явно выраженную полезную нагрузку. Скажем в мула-махьямака-карике (насколько помню) Андросов не стал переводить в завершении текста одну строфу, где Нагарджуна называл свой трактат чем-то вроде бессмыслицы, никому ненужной болтовни. Какая уж тут полезная смысловая нагрузка ?  Ну конечно кроме того, что Андросов сказал - тогда читать не будут


Дурдом, право слово, если это так и было... %)
Ведь _смысл_ этой строфы (не только с позиции Нагарджуны, кстати) -- совершенно безупречен.
Слова -- слова и есть: они -- лишь "палец, указующий на луну".
И что значит "читать не будут", если эта строфа _завершает_ текст, а не начинает его (как, скажем, имеет место в Даодэцзине, который и по сей день чи-та-ют, пусть и без особой пользы от этого, по всему миру)? : )
Могу ещё понять, если переводчик убирает явный повтор периода, стоящего в тексте непосредственно после ему тождественного, но убирать *такое*!.. %)

----------

Сергей Ч (28.04.2012)

----------


## Асуман

> Но этот довод имеет смысл, если трактат действительно составлен в первичном виде в стихотворной форме.


Неправильно. Когда поэт пишет стихи, то тщательно подбирает рифму вне зависимости от того, сам ли он при этом придумывает сюжет, или пересказывает уже известное произведение. Применительно к этому тексту - поэт в любом случае старался соблюдать стихотворный размер. Он утруждает себя соблюдать количество слогов 4х8 и соблюдать в них метрику, которая выглядит как *****---/****v-v- (v лёгкий слог, - тяжёлый, * произвольный). А вариант tvayoktaṃ nātha smṛtāḥ из размера выпадает, т.к. там слога не хватает. Иногда бывает нарушение размера, когда в тексте требуется употребить какие-то определённые длинные термины, которые никак в размер вписать не получается или когда идёт перечисление и т.п., т.е. в сложных местах. Но тут этого нет, места в этой строке хватало с избытком, настолько, что автор стихов даже нашёл возможным поместить там ничего не добавляющее по смыслу обращение Натха. Так что если кто и нарушил тут размер, то менее всего вероятно, что это был составитель текста.

----------


## Асуман

> Скажем в мула-махьямака-карике (насколько помню) Андросов не стал переводить в завершении текста одну строфу, где Нагарджуна называл свой трактат чем-то вроде бессмыслицы, никому ненужной болтовни. Какая уж тут полезная смысловая нагрузка ?  Ну конечно кроме того, что Андросов сказал - тогда читать не будут


Вы имеете в виду эти стихи?

atha vā sarvabhāvānāṃ śūnyatvāc chāśvatādayaḥ |
kva kasya katamāḥ kasmāt saṃbhaviṣyanti dṛṣṭayaḥ || MMK_27,29

sarvadṛṣṭiprahāṇāya yaḥ saddharmam adeśayat |
anukampām upādāya taṃ namasyāmi gautamam || MMK_27,30

Андросов:

29. Поскольку все существования пусты,
То где, кто, каким образом
И на каком основании мог бы выдвинуть
Догматические воззрения о вечности и прочем?

30. Я преклоняюсь перед [Просветлённым] Гаутамой
Благодаря Состраданию которого
Поведано истинное Законоучение,
Устраняющее все догматические воззрения.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вы удивитесь, но именно так Будда условную истину и определил. Всё, что возникает обусловленно, - это условное, относительное.


Где он так говорил?

ЗЫ пояснение о том, где хромает логика:



> Поскольку всё это возникает от причин и условий,
> То, О Владыка!, Тобой сказано, что всё возникшее обусловленно - относительное.


У Вас тут как бы умозаключение: поскольку (посылка) A возникает, то (из этого следствие: ) Будда сказал "всё обусловленное относительно".

----------


## Natha

> У Вас тут как бы умозаключение: поскольку (посылка) A возникает, то (из этого следствие: ) Будда сказал "всё обусловленное относительно".


И, даже в этом варианте логика хромает:
6.	О! Владыка, поскольку эти создания считаются проявившимися под влиянием причин и условий, 
то всё рождённое обусловлено, как тобой было сказано, относительно.

----------


## Greedy

И что с логикой не так?

Речь идёт о том, что всё возникающее сравниается с иллюзиями, миражом.
После чего говорится:

6. Поскольку эти создания считаются появившимися из причин и условий
То Тобой, о Владыка!, было сказано, что рождённое обусловленно [является] условным.

Кратко это выглядит так:
- Есть возникающие явления.
- Говорится, что все возникающие явления возникают как таким же образом, как эхо, иллюзии, миражи.
- Но поскольку всё возникающее считается возникающием от причин и условий,
- То Буддой было сказано, что всё возникающее таким образом - это условное (условный уровень, не истинная реальность).

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Кратко это выглядит так:
> - Есть возникающие явления.
> - Говорится, что все возникающие явления возникают как таким же образом, как эхо, иллюзии, миражи.
> - Но поскольку всё возникающее считается возникающием от причин и условий,
> - То Буддой было сказано, что всё возникающее таким образом - это условное (условный уровень, не истинная реальность).


Ага! Вы считаете, что ete относится к явлениям из 5.
Ну что ж.
1. Перечислены были иллюзии, общая их характеристика--причинное возникновение.
2. Силлогизм: поскольку эти (иллюзии) возникают причинно,
3. *Всё* причинно возникающее самвритно (условно/неистинно/подобно-иллюзии и т.п.).
Ошибку видите?

----------


## Нико

> Ага! Вы считаете, что ete относится к явлениям из 5.
> Ну что ж.
> 1. Перечислены были иллюзии, общая их характеристика--причинное возникновение.
> 2. Силлогизм: поскольку эти (иллюзии) возникают причинно,
> 3. *Всё* причинно возникающее самвритно (условно/неистинно/подобно-иллюзии и т.п.).
> Ошибку видите?


Не видим тут ошибку.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Ох беда.

----------


## Нико

> Ох беда.


Да, беда, если знаний не хватает.

----------


## Greedy

> 1. Перечислены были иллюзии, общая их характеристика--причинное возникновение.
> 2. Силлогизм: поскольку эти (иллюзии) возникают причинно,
> 3. *Всё* причинно возникающее самвритно (условно/неистинно/подобно-иллюзии и т.п.).


Не так.

Начинаем разбор с самого начала произведения.

В первой шлоке говорится о некоем отсутствии природы (naiḥsvābhāvyaṃ) у зависимо возникающих сущностей (pratītyajānāṃ bhāvānāṃ):

1. Перед поведавшим об *отсутствии природы (naiḥsvābhāvyaṃ)* у *зависимо возникающих сущностей (pratītyajānāṃ bhāvānāṃ)*,
Не имеющим равных в мудрости, непостижимым, невиданным, я преклоняюсь.

В второй шлоке говориться о бессамостности дхарм (dharmanairātmyam):

2. Тобой в махаяне лично познана *бессамостность дхарм (dharmanairātmyam)*,
И из сострадания [об этом] поведано мудрецам.

В третьей шлоке указывается на соответствие бессмостности дхарм и отсутствии природы у зависимо возникающих сущностей.

3. Тобой сказано, что *возникшее из условий (pratyayebhyaḥ samutpannam)* [есть] *невозникшее (anutpannaṃ)*;
*Оно не порождено самобытием (svabhāvena na taj jātam)* – таково значение пустоты.

В чётвёртой шлоке говорится, что сущности появляются (bhavasamudbhavaḥ) точно так же, как и иллюзии, мираж, эхо.

4. В этом мире звук, отражаясь, [приводит] к появлению эха.
Точно также, подобно иллюзии, миражу *появляется сущность (bhavasamudbhavaḥ)*.

В пятой шлоке говорится, что такого порождения (ajātāḥ) как иллюзий достаточно, чтобы эти сущности воспринимались (taddarśanādikam):

5. Иллюзия, мираж, город гандхарвов, отражения,
*Если не рождены (yady ajātāḥ)* так же, как и сны, то *не может быть и их видения и прочего (na syāt taddarśanādikam)*.

В шестой шлоке говорится, что такое порождение созданий (kṛtakāḥ) - не высшая реальность (sāṃvṛtam):

6. Поскольку эти *создания (kṛtakāḥ)* считаются *появившимися из причин и условий (hetupratyayasaṃbhūtā)*
То Тобой, о Владыка!, было сказано, что *рождённое обусловленно (pratyayajaṃ)* [является] *условным (sāṃvṛtam)*.

Используется общее слово "создания" (kṛtakāḥ), как обобщение для ранее использовавшихся сущностей (bhāvānāṃ) и примеров иллюзий (māyāmarīcigandharvanagarapratibimbakāḥ).

На этом вступление заканчивается.
С седьмой шлоки начинается обоснование того, что у появляющегоося от причин и условий (hetupratyayasaṃbhūtā) нет природы (naiḥsvābhāvyaṃ).
В частности, в седьмой шлоке поднимается вопрос существования созданного (asty etat kṛtakaṃ):

7. Суждение глупцов, что *всё созданное*, каким бы оно ни было, *существует (asty etat kṛtakaṃ sarvaṃ)*,
Не соответствует действительности и подобно пустому кулаку.

Ну и так далее.




> 2. Силлогизм: поскольку эти (иллюзии) возникают причинно


Приведённым разбором я указал на ошибочность понимания "этого" исключительно как иллюзий в шестой шлоке.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> 6. Поскольку эти *создания (kṛtakāḥ)* считаются *появившимися из причин и условий (hetupratyayasaṃbhūtā)*
> То Тобой, о Владыка!, было сказано, что *рождённое обусловленно (pratyayajaṃ)* [является] *условным (sāṃvṛtam)*.
> 
> Используется общее слово "создания" (kṛtakāḥ), как обобщение для ранее использовавшихся сущностей (bhāvānāṃ) и примеров иллюзий (māyāmarīcigandharvanagarapratibimbakāḥ).


Поскольку все критаки рождены из условий,
то Будда сказал, что рожденное из условий--самврита?

Все равно нелогично, ибо из посылки "для всех критак истинно У" не следует "для всякого х, если истинно У, то истинно С".
С некоторой натяжкой можно принять такое понимание: значение термина _самврита_ определяется как _всякая критака: бхава или иллюзия_.

----------


## Асуман

> у зависимо возникающих сущностей (pratītyajānāṃ bhāvānāṃ):
> ...
> Точно также, подобно иллюзии, миражу *появляется сущность (bhavasamudbhavaḥ)*.


bhāva- в первой шлоке и bhava- в четвёртой - это разные слова, которые должны по-разному переводиться.
Линдтнер переводит в первом случае things, во втором - existence.




> 6. Поскольку эти *создания (kṛtakāḥ)* считаются *появившимися из причин и условий (hetupratyayasaṃbhūtā)*
> То Тобой, о Владыка!, было сказано, что *рождённое обусловленно (pratyayajaṃ)* [является] *условным (sāṃvṛtam)*.


А по-моему, там нет строгого логического вывода, а только аналогия.
"Подобно тому, как они считаются (yathā ete smṛtāḥ) ... 
так же и тобою всё названо (tadvat tvayā viśvam uktam) ...."
Если же считать это за доказательство, то получится, что вывод Будды зависит от чьего-то там мнения (smṛtāḥ), что мне кажется не очень убедительным

----------


## До

> При этом Моньер этого значения не знает.


Есть еще буддийский гибридный санскрит, там половина слов из пали. Так что *Саша Демченко* правильно посветовал заглядывать в словарь пали (#17). 

♦
Кстати, многие тут повторяют вслед за Линдтнером нелогичное чтение "samutpannam — это anutpannaṃ". Но первоначальный вариант Natha (#53) интересен и весьма неплох. Там просто перечисление "samutpannam, anutpannaṃ — это тото...". Дело в том, что utpanna и anutpanna, это, опять же, стандартные термины, к _anutpanna_ относится будущее и асамскриты самскары, к _utpanna_ всё остальное (настоящее и прошлое). Получается, что и самскрита, и _асамскрита_ (нирвана) тоже не возникает от свабхавы. Получается всё логично и без эпатирующих психику парадоксов. Нирвана ведь не от свабхавы, правда? Или нирвана уже к шуньяте не относится?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы имеете в виду эти стихи?
> 30. Я преклоняюсь перед [Просветлённым] Гаутамой
> Благодаря Состраданию которого
> Поведано истинное Законоучение,
> Устраняющее все догматические воззрения.


Нет. Насколько помню, там должна быть еще одна или две строфы.
посмотрел. Вроде строф нет. Но про это Андросов помнится говорил. Осталось вспомнить про какую часть текста или комментариев на него он говорил

----------


## Dron

> Не всё что написано в трактатах Нагарджуны (включая мула-мадхьямака-карику) имеет явно выраженную полезную нагрузку. Скажем в мула-махьямака-карике (насколько помню) Андросов не стал переводить в завершении текста одну строфу, где Нагарджуна называл свой трактат чем-то вроде бессмыслицы, никому ненужной болтовни.


Андросов посчитал бессмысленным переводить строку, где Нагарджуна (якобы) называет свой трактат бессмысленным?

----------

Аминадав (29.04.2012)

----------


## Natha

*Выкладываю перевод десятого текста*

अजाते न स्वभावोऽस्ति कुतः स्वस्मात् समुद्भवः।
स्वभावाभावसिद्ध्यैव परस्माद् अप्य् असंभवः॥ १०

ajāte na svabhāvo ‘sti kutaḥ svasmāt samudbhavaḥ।
svabhāvābhāvasiddhyaiva parasmād apy asaṃbhavaḥ॥ 10

ajāta – ajāte - (m.sing.loc)   У не порождённого (или нерождённого)
na - нет
svabhāva – svabhāvo - (m.sing.nom)  самобытность
as – asti - (ind.P2.3p.sing)  существует
kutaḥ - откуда же
svasma – svasmāt - (m.sing.abl) из-за себя
samudbhava – samudbhavaḥ - (m.sing.nom)  возникновение
svabhāva-abhāva-siddhyā – svabhāvābhāvasiddhyā - (f.sing.instr)  из-за доказательства отсутствия самобытности
eva - именно
parasma – parasmād - (m.sing.abl) от другого
api -  даже
asaṃbhava – asaṃbhavaḥ - (m.sing.nom)  отсутствие возникновения

10.	У не порождённого нет самобытности, откуда же возникновение из-за себя, именно из-за доказательства отсутствия самобытности отсутствует возникновение от другого.

Комментарий:

С этого текста начинается ответ на вопросы заданные в 8-9 текстах.
В 10-м ответ на … Характеристика не проявляется из-за себя, из-за другого…
Сложным, как и прежде, является слово svabhāva. Я, переводя svabhāva как …самобытность…, имею ввиду то, что вещь обладает особенностью присущей только ей и никому другому, а также наличие способности не быть подверженной влиянию других вещей и явлений.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Андросов посчитал бессмысленным переводить строку, где Нагарджуна (якобы) называет свой трактат бессмысленным?


Насколько помню, да. Единственное что не полностью уверен - к которому из трактатов это относилось за давностью лет. Если вспомню, то отпишу про какой именно трактат говорилось  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> Насколько помню, да. Единственное что не полностью уверен - к которому из трактатов это относилось за давностью лет. Если вспомню, то отпишу про какой именно трактат говорилось


А не вспомните, случайно, была ли эта фраза оправдана предыдущей частью текста?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А не вспомните, случайно, была ли эта фраза оправдана предыдущей частью текста?


Помню, что не была оправдана. Вообще многие учителя про свои работы уничижительно отзывались или про себя - типа я, скудный разумом имярек, который не мог понять многого...

----------


## Dron

> Помню, что не была оправдана. Вообще многие учителя про свои работы уничижительно отзывались или про себя - типа я, скудный разумом имярек, который не мог понять многого...


Тогда это либо стандартная отписка в контексте практики бодхисаттвы, либо плохой перевод.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Тогда это либо стандартная отписка в контексте практики бодхисаттвы, либо плохой перевод.


Насколько помню - стандартная отписка. Но ВП она не понравилась. Вообще строго говоря в его работах странных мест конечно много. Но это наверное тема для другого разговора

----------


## Dron

> Насколько помню - стандартная отписка. Но ВП она не понравилась. Вообще строго говоря в его работах странных мест конечно много. Но это наверное тема для другого разговора


Кто есть ВП?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Кто есть ВП?


Хм. Сейчас вспомню. Валерий Павлович (Андросов)

----------


## Dron

> Хм. Сейчас вспомню. Валерий Павлович (Андросов)


Вы намекаете на пристрастный перевод?

----------


## Greedy

> bhāva- в первой шлоке и bhava- в четвёртой - это разные слова, которые должны по-разному переводиться.
> Линдтнер переводит в первом случае things, во втором - existence.


Спасибо, поправил на возникновение.

yadvac chabdaṃ pratītyeha pratiśabdasamudbhavaḥ |
māyāmarīcivac cāpi tathā bhavasamudbhavaḥ ||

4. В этом мире звук, отражаясь, [приводит] к появлению эха.
Точно также, подобно иллюзии, миражу появляется возникновение.




> А по-моему, там нет строгого логического вывода, а только аналогия.
> "Подобно тому, как они считаются (yathā ete smṛtāḥ) ... 
> так же и тобою всё названо (tadvat tvayā viśvam uktam) ...."


Согласен.
yathaite ... tadvat - как эти... так и

hetupratyayasaṃbhūtā yathaite kṛtakāḥ smṛtāḥ |
tadvat pratyayajaṃ viśvaṃ tvayoktaṃ nātha sāṃvṛtam ||

6. Как эти создания считаются появившимися из причин и условий
Так и Тобой, о Владыка!, было сказано, что всё рождённое обусловленно [является] условным.

----------


## Greedy

> Кстати, многие тут повторяют вслед за Линдтнером нелогичное чтение "samutpannam — это anutpannaṃ". Но первоначальный вариант Natha (#53) интересен и весьма неплох. Там просто перечисление "samutpannam, anutpannaṃ — это тото...". Дело в том, что utpanna и anutpanna, это, опять же, стандартные термины, к _anutpanna_ относится будущее и асамскриты самскары, к _utpanna_ всё остальное (настоящее и прошлое). Получается, что и самскрита, и _асамскрита_ (нирвана) тоже не возникает от свабхавы. Получается всё логично и без эпатирующих психику парадоксов. Нирвана ведь не от свабхавы, правда? Или нирвана уже к шуньяте не относится?


Согласен.

pratyayebhyaḥ samutpannam anutpannaṃ tvayoditam |
svabhāvena na taj jātam iti śūnyaṃ prakāśitam ||

3. Тобой сказано, что возникшее из условий и невозникшее;
Оно порождено не самобытием – таково значение пустоты.

----------


## Нико

> 4. В этом мире звук, отражаясь, [приводит] к появлению эха.
> Точно также, подобно иллюзии, миражу появляется возникновение.



А где именно звук может отражаться???
После миражу, наверное, запятая нужна.

"Появляется возникновение" -- это совсем чуднО.

----------


## Greedy

> А где именно звук может отражаться???


Не указано:
yadvac *chabdaṃ pratītyeha pratiśabdasamudbhavaḥ* |
māyāmarīcivac cāpi tathā bhavasamudbhavaḥ ||

звук | отражение в этом мире | возникает | эхо




> "Появляется возникновение" -- это совсем чуднО.


bhava - это возникновение, становление.
bhāva - возникшее, сущность.
samudbhava - возникать
bhavasamudbhavaḥ - возникает возникновение. Может быть "происходит становление"?

4. В этом мире из отражения звука возникает эхо.
Точно также, подобно иллюзии, миражу, происходит становление.

----------


## Нико

> Не указано:
> yadvac *chabdaṃ pratītyeha pratiśabdasamudbhavaḥ* |
> māyāmarīcivac cāpi tathā bhavasamudbhavaḥ ||
> 
> звук отражение возникает эхо
> 
> 
> bhava - это возникновение, становление.
> bhāva - возникшее, сущность.
> ...


так гораздо лучше

----------


## Greedy

Поразмышляв над *pratītyeha - отражение в этом мире*, получается как-то так:

4. Подобно тому, как из отражения звука от [объектов] этого мира возникает эхо,
Точно так же, как иллюзия, мираж, происходит становление.

----------


## Greedy

Посидев над текстом, изучая словосочетания, времена, падежи, числа, получилось вот что:

1. Перед поведавшим об отсутствии самобытия у обусловлено рождённых сущностей,
Перед не имеющим равным в мудрости, непостижимым, невиданным, я преклоняюсь.

2. Что лично Тобой в махаяне познано как бессамостность дхарм,
То и поведано мудрецам из сострадания.

3. Тобой сказано, что созданное из условий [является] несозданным,
Оно порождено не самобытием – таково объяснение пустоты.

4. Подобно тому, как возникновение эха в этом мире зависит от звука,
Точно также, подобно иллюзии, миражу происходит становление.

5. Иллюзии, миражи, города гандхарвов, отражения,
Вместе со снами, если не порождены, то не может быть и их восприятия и прочего.

6. Как эти создания считаются возникающими от причин и условий,
Так Тобой, о Владыка!, было сказано, что всё относительное [является] обусловлено рождённым.

7. Суждение глупцов, что созданное и есть всё, что угодно,
Подобно пустому кулаку, никак ничего не объясняющее.

8. [Если] созданное не [является] порождённой вещью, тогда что же есть сейчас?
Чем [является] исчезнувшее, [которое] ушло, или, может быть, чем является обретающее рождение?

9. Сущность не [является] рождённой из себя, из другого, или даже из этих двух.
Ни существующей, ни несуществующей, ни существующей-несуществующей – тогда откуда она возникает?

10. В нерождённом нет самобытия – откуда же [возьмётся] возникновение из себя?
Именно из установления отсутствия самобытия [следует] невозникновение из другого.



Разбор некоторых мест:
pratyayebhyaḥ samutpannam anutpannaṃ - из условий созданное - несозданное
Это не перечисление, так как далее идёт единственное число: taj - оно.

chabdaṃ pratītyeha pratiśabdasamudbhavaḥ - звука зависит в этом мире эхо возникновение
pratītyeha - pratītya-iha (зависит - в этом мире)

pratyayajaṃ viśvaṃ tvayoktaṃ nātha sāṃvṛtam - (убираем tvayoktaṃ nātha)
pratyayajaṃ viśvaṃ sāṃvṛtam - обусловлено рождённое всё относительное

asty etat kṛtakaṃ sarvaṃ yat kiṃcid - есть это создание всё которое что угодно
_(над этим предложением надо будет ещё подумать)_

kṛtakaṃ vastu no jātaṃ - создание вещь не порождённая

kasya nāśād atītaṃ - что исчезнувшее уходит

utpitsuḥ kim apekṣate - обретающее возникновение что соотносится

----------


## До

> Поразмышляв над *pratītyeha - отражение в этом мире*, получается как-то так:
> 
> 4. Подобно тому, как из отражения звука от [объектов] этого мира возникает эхо,
> Точно так же, как иллюзия, мираж, происходит становление.


*Greedy*, ну при чём тут "отражение"? У слова _pratī_, а тем более у _prati_ полным полно значений. У _prati_ вообще на три страницы словарная статья (на ī/i можно внимание не обращать из-за сандхи). У вас "_отражения звука от [объектов] этого мира_" прямо учнебник физики какой-то выходит.

yadvacchabdaṃ pratītyeha pratiśabdasamudbhavaḥ / (4.1) 
:: *yadvat-śabda* pratī-iha *pratiśabda-samudbhava*
māyāmarīcivac cāpi tathā bhavasamudbhavaḥ // (4.2) 
:: *māyā-marīci-vat* ca-api tathā *bhava-samudbhava* 

Смотрите как построена гатха

КАК у звука —— эхо-samudbhava,
ТАК у майи —— бхава-samudbhava.

Как на основе звука возникает эхо, в этом мире, так на основе иллюзии возникает бхава (т.е. скандхи).

----------


## До

Вот ещё исходники и переводик.

Nagarjuna's_Catustava.Tola,Dragonetti.JIPh_13_1.1985.pdf (2.2M)

_Journal of Indian Philosophy_ 13, 1985, 1-54, Fernando Tola and Carmen Dragonetti, *Nagarjunas's Catuhstava*.

----------


## Greedy

> *Greedy*, ну при чём тут "отражение"?


Перевод "отражение" я взял от товарища Натха.

Потом подумал, что тут явный подвох с этим словом, и стал полностью разбирать каждую шлоку.




> Как на основе звука возникает эхо, в этом мире, так на основе иллюзии возникает бхава (т.е. скандхи).


Я постом выше так и перевёл:

4. Подобно тому, как возникновение эха в этом мире зависит от звука,
Точно также, подобно иллюзии, миражу происходит становление.

----------


## До

> pratyayebhyaḥ samutpannam anutpannaṃ - из условий созданное - несозданное
> Это не перечисление, так как далее идёт единственное число: taj - оно.


Смотря к чему и как относится _taj_. Например, по-русски можно сказать, что ни _А_, ни _Б_ не порожд*ено* (ед.ч.) _В_. (Понятно, что это русский, но санскрит по сложности не уступает. А предложение там явно не из простых.) Ну, а так-то хороший у вас контраргумент, конечно. (Но жаль, что пропадает нирвана из пустоты.)

----------


## До

> Я постом выше так и перевёл:
> 
> 4. Подобно тому, как возникновение эха в этом мире зависит от звука,
> Точно также, подобно иллюзии, миражу происходит становление.


У вас другой смысл (не говорю, что у меня правильнее вышло). Но, я предложил, что "бхава на основе майи", а у вас, что "бхава как майя". Т.е. у вас двойная аллегория выходит - сначала подобно тому как _эхо от звука_, а потом ещё раз _подобно_ иллюзии становление. А у меня было просто, что подобно эху от звука, "становление" *от* иллюзии.

----------


## Greedy

> Смотря к чему и как относится _taj_. Например, по-русски можно сказать, что ни _А_, ни _Б_ не порожд*ено* (ед.ч.) _В_.


Но там сказано: "А Б *оно* не порождено...".
Получается, что между А и Б предполагается соответствие.





> У вас другой смысл (не говорю, что у меня правильнее вышло). Но, я предложил, что "бхава на основе майи", а у вас, что "бхава как майя". Т.е. у вас двойная аллегория выходит - сначала подобно тому как _эхо от звука_, а потом ещё раз _подобно_ иллюзии становление. А у меня было просто, что подобно эху от звука, "становление" *от* иллюзии.


yad*vac*... - как подобно
māyāmarīci*vac*... - иллюзии-миражу-подобно

----------


## До

> Но там сказано: "А Б *оно* не порождено...".


Нет. Там что-то сказано на санскрите. Мы же не можем однозначно транслировать санскрит в русское предложение. Я просто показал, что _возможно_ при сложно построенном предложении иметь ед. ч. о перечислении. (_Не говорю_, что в той фразе, это именно так. Тут нужен эксперт по тонкостям санскрита.) (Аргументы против вашего чтения тоже же есть.)




> yad*vac*... - как подобно
> māyāmarīci*vac*... - иллюзии-миражу-подобно


Да, это я и имел ввиду. Я пояснил в чем отличие вашего чтения от моего, про которое вы сказали, что у вас _то же самое_. Но, на самом деле, там большое отличие. Не _подобно_ иллюзии происходит становление, а _на основе_ иллюзии происходит становление, как _на основе_ звука происходит эхо, а не _подобно_ звуку происходит эхо.

Переверните порядок аллегорий в вашем пеерводе, получится:

"4. Подобно тому, как возникновение становления в этом мире зависит от иллюзии,
Точно также, подобно звуку происходит эхо."

----------


## Greedy

> Переверните порядок аллегорий в вашем пеерводе, получится:
> 
> "4. Подобно тому, как возникновение становления в этом мире зависит от иллюзии,
> Точно также, подобно звуку происходит эхо."


Разница мне понятна.
Но не думаю, что Ваша трактовка будет корректна.
Тогда было бы сказано не _иллюзии-подобно происходит становление_, а _становление зависит от иллюзии_.

----------


## До

> Тогда было бы сказано не _иллюзии-подобно происходит становление_, а _становление зависит от иллюзии_.


Про эхо там сказано *точно также* как про бхаву, а у вас оно "_зависит_".

yadvacchabdaṃ pratītyeha pratiśabdasamudbhavaḥ 
• yadvat-śabda как звук ...
• pratiśabda-samudbhava источник эха (эхо зависит)

māyā-marīci-vac cāpi tathā bhava-samudbhavaḥ
• māyā-marīci-vat так иллюзомираж ...
• bhava-samudbhava источник бхавы (бхава зависит)

Yadvat/-vat указывает на то, что уподобляется (мираж звуку).

----------


## Greedy

> Про эхо там сказано *точно также* как про бхаву, а у вас оно "_зависит_".


Не точно также.
Так есть глагол pratītya (pratītya-iha) - зависит.

И есть ещё пара нюансов.

Звук стоит в акуузативе, т.е. это объект действия: появление эха зависит от звука.

А вот māyāmarīci стоит в номинативе: появление становления подобно иллюзии.
Аккузатив был бы māyāṃmarīci.

И если предположить, что, всё-таки, *зависит*, то получается, что глагол опущен.

А глагол в подобиях не опускается. Если посмотреть по тексту, то таких подобий много. Например, в 13 шлоке:

astitve sati nāstitvaṃ dīrghe hrasvaṃ tathā sati
В существовании есть несуществование, точно также в длинном есть короткое.

+ Андросов, Линдтнер и Тола-Драгонетти говорят о сравнении иллюзии и становления, а не о зависимости одного от другого.

----------

До (30.04.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> 1. Перед поведавшим об отсутствии самобытия у обусловлено рождённых сущностей,
> 
> Так Тобой, о Владыка!, было сказано, что всё относительное [является] обусловлено рождённым.
> 
> pratyayajaṃ viśvaṃ sāṃvṛtam - обусловлено рождённое всё относительное


Во всех трех строках вместо _обусловлено_ (краткое причастие, вопрос "каково?") следует писать _обусловленно_ (отпричастное наречие, вопрос "как?").

Вообще, похоже на то, что слово введено в оборот буддийскими переводчиками.  :Big Grin:

----------

Greedy (30.04.2012)

----------


## Natha

*Выкладываю одиннадцатый текст
*
स्वत्वे सति परत्वं स्यात् परत्वे स्वत्वम् इष्यते।
आपेक्षिकी तयोः सिद्धिः पारावारम् इवोदिता॥ ११

svatve sati paratvaṃ syāt paratve svatvam iṣyate।
āpekṣikī tayoḥ siddhiḥ pārāvāram ivoditā॥ 11

svatva – svatve - (n.sing.lok)   сам
sant – sati - (n.sing.lok)   при наличии  
paratva – paratvaṃ - (n.sing.nom)   другой
as – syāt - необходимо
paratva – paratve - (n.sing.lok)   когда другой
svatva – svatvam - (n.sing.nom)   сам
iṣ – iṣyate – (pass.3P.sing) необходимо, требуется
āpekṣika – āpekṣikī - (f.sing.nom)   соотносимая, относительная
tayoḥ - (n.du.gen) этих двух
siddhi – siddhiḥ - (f.sing.nom)   состояние, доказанность
pāra-avāram – pārāvāram - двух противоположных берегов
iva - словно
udita – uditā – (f.sing.nom)   выявленное


11.	При наличии (определения) «сам»  может быть и (определение) «другой», при наличии (определения) «другой» необходимо (определение) «сам», выявленное относительное состояние этих двух словно своего и другого берегов.

Комментарий:

Существительные svatva и paratva  абстрактного значения, и обозначают «обладающий такими-то качествами», не имея возможности выразить их одним словом я и использовал
…(определение) «сам»…  и …(определение) «другой»…,

----------


## Greedy

> Во всех трех строках вместо _обусловлено_ (краткое причастие, вопрос "каково?") следует писать _обусловленно_ (отпричастное наречие, вопрос "как?").


Второй раз спасибо.

Мне на эту ошибку уже указывали.
Со школы въевшееся правило, что краткие формы от причастий на -нный пишутся с одним н, если не имеют сравнительный степеней.
А то, что речь идёт о наречии на -о, где количество н сохраняется из полной формы прилагательного или страдательного причастия, как-то постоянно забываю.

----------


## Greedy

> iva - словно
> udita – uditā – (f.sing.nom)   выявленное


Скорее *ivoditā* - это *также, сказано*




> Существительные svatva и paratva  абстрактного значения, и обозначают «обладающий такими-то качествами», не имея возможности выразить их одним словом я и использовал
> …(определение) «сам»…  и …(определение) «другой»…,


В махаянской литературе чаще используются такие понятия как "я/моё" и "другое".

11. При наличии «я» может быть «другое», для «другого» требуется [наличие] «я».
Сказано, что взаимоотношение этих двоих установлено такое же, как у дальнего и ближнего берегов.

----------


## Natha

*Выкладываю двенадцатый текст
*
यदानापेक्षते किंचित् कुतः किंचित् तदाभवेत्।
यदानापेक्षते दीर्घं कुतो ह्रस्वादिकं तदा॥ १२

yadānāpekṣate kiṃcit kutaḥ kiṃcit tadābhavet।
yadānāpekṣate dīrghaṃ kuto hrasvādikaṃ tadā॥ 12

yadā - когда
na –  не 
apekṣ – apekṣate - (ind.A1.3p.sing) соотносится
kiṃcit - что-то
kutaḥ - откуда же
kiṃcit - что-то
tadā - тогда
bhū – bhavet - (opt.P1.3p.sing)    может быть
yadā - когда
na – не 
apekṣ – apekṣate - (ind.A1.3p.sing)  соотносится
dīrgha – dīrghaṃ - (n.sing.nom)   длинное
kuto - откуда
hrasva - ādikaṃ – hrasvādikaṃ - (n.sing.nom)   короткое и тому подобное
tadā – тогда

12.	Когда что-то не соотносится (с чем-то), откуда же тогда что-то может быть, когда (с коротким) не соотносится длинное, откуда тогда короткое и тому подобное?

----------


## Natha

> Перевод "отражение" я взял от товарища Натха.


Несколько слов о pratītya. 

В четвёртом тексте я не использовал слово «отражение».
Слово pratītya – это деепричастие. Почему я так перевёл - «отражая»?

Рассмотрите слова: *prati*-śabda – эхо, *от*-звук; *prati*-bimbaka – *от*-ражение; *prati*-kāśa – *от*-ражение, вот поэтому я и перевёл  «*prati*-i – pratītya - (ger)  *от*-ражая».

Сравнение с *от*-ражением звука, *от*-ражением в зеркале… наталкивает на мысль, что подобные сравнения взяты не зря и возникновение вещей, как и их характеристик ,  – это такие же отражения.

Именно потому-то я вот так и перевёл:

yadvac chabdaṃ *pratī*tyeha *prati*śabdasamudbhavaḥ।
māyāmarīcivac cāpi tathābhavasamudbhavaḥ॥ 04

4.	Подобно тому, как в этом мире, *от*-ражая звук, проявление эха=*от*-звука подобно миражу иллюзии, точно так же (подобно миражу иллюзии) проявление существующего.

----------


## Natha

> Бывает не иллюзорный?


Исправил. Вот новый вариант:
māyā-marīcivant – māyāmarīcivac - (m.sing.nom)  подобно миражу иллюзии.

Сложное слово māyāmarīcivac относится к типу "тат-пуруша"

----------


## Natha

> Скорее *ivoditā* - это *также, сказано*


Никогда не переводил iva словом …также… 
На мой взгляд iva относится к pārāvāram, то есть …словно двух противоположных берегов...


> В махаянской литературе чаще используются такие понятия как "я/моё" и "другое".


В девятом тексте говорится:
svasmān na jāyate bhāvaḥ parasmān nobhayād api
я это перевёл как:

«Характеристика (или существующее) не проявляется из-за себя, из-за другого, не даже из-за двух,...»

Поскольку в 11-м даётся ответ на то, о чём говорится в девятом, вот я и перевёл:

«При наличии (определения) «сам»  может быть и (определение) «другой»…»

Не спорю, не самый гладкий перевод, вполне возможно перевести так:

«При наличии (определения) «(от) себя» может быть (определение) «(от) другого»…»

----------


## Natha

> yadvac chabdaṃ pratītyeha pratiśabdasamudbhavaḥ |
> māyāmarīcivac cāpi tathā bhavasamudbhavaḥ ||
> 
> 4. В этом мире звук, отражаясь, [приводит] к появлению эха.
> Точно также, подобно иллюзии, миражу появляется возникновение.


По смыслу этот перевод мало чем отличается от моего, однако:

chabda – chabdaṃ - (m.sing.nom)   звука – какой падеж? Ведь винительный.

а

pratiśabda-samudbhava – pratiśabdasamudbhavaḥ - (m.sing.nom)  проявление эха
какой падеж? Ведь именительный.

Поэтому, точнее перевести:
4.	Подобно тому, как в этом мире, отражая звук (кого? что?), проявление (что?) эха подобно миражу иллюзии, точно так же (подобно миражу) проявление существующего.

Да ...pratiśabda-samudbhavaḥ... - сложное слово по типу "тат-пуруша", поэтому ...проявление (что?) эха (кого? чего?)

----------


## Greedy

> По смыслу этот перевод мало чем отличается от моего, однако:
> 
> chabda – chabdaṃ - (m.sing.nom)   звука – какой падеж? Ведь винительный.


Падежи не следует на русские переводить калькой.
Падеж - это способ использования слова глаголом. Если у нас идёт сочетание существительное в винительном падеже и глагол, то существительное однозначно является прямым объектом действия этого глагола.

chabdaṃ pratītyeha pratiśabdasamudbhavaḥ - звук отражаясь [приводит к] возникновению эха. Или возникновение эха зависимо звуком.





> Никогда не переводил iva словом …также… 
> На мой взгляд iva относится к pārāvāram, то есть …словно двух противоположных берегов...


Я тоже считаю, что относится к pārāvāram.
А "словно" или "также" - это синонимы.




> из-за себя, из-за другого, не даже из-за двух


Почему "из-за"? Там же аблатив. Т.е. из себя, из другого, из двух.

----------


## Greedy

> 12.	Когда что-то не усматривается, откуда же тогда что-то может быть, когда не усматривается длинное, откуда тогда короткое и тому подобное?
> 
> Комментарий:
> 
> Не знаю, является ли лучшим перевод … apekṣ – apekṣate - (ind.A1.3p.sing)  не усматривается…


Моя версия:
12. Если что-либо [ни с чем] не соотносится, то откуда что-либо может взяться?
Если длинное [ни с чем] не соотносится, то откуда короткое, и так далее?

----------


## Natha

> Моя версия:
> 12. Если что-либо [ни с чем] не соотносится, то откуда что-либо может взяться?
> Если длинное [ни с чем] не соотносится, то откуда короткое, и так далее?


Полностью с вами согласен, вариант … apekṣ – apekṣate - (ind.A1.3p.sing)  соотносится… точнее передаёт смысл текста. Тем более что в одиннадцатом … āpekṣika – āpekṣikī - (f.sing.nom)   соотносимая, относительная…

Исправлю

----------


## Natha

> Падежи не следует на русские переводить калькой.
> Падеж - это способ использования слова глаголом. Если у нас идёт сочетание существительное в винительном падеже и глагол, то существительное однозначно является прямым объектом действия этого глагола.
> 
> chabdaṃ pratītyeha pratiśabdasamudbhavaḥ - звук отражаясь [приводит к] возникновению эха. Или возникновение эха зависимо звуком.
> Почему "из-за"? Там же аблатив. Т.е. из себя, из другого, из двух.


На мой взгляд, именительный, как в русском, так и в санскрите указывает на субъект действия, а винительный на объект. 

Например: (кто?) Сидоров ударил (кого?) Иванова

Соответственно:

Подобно тому, как в этом мире, отражая (кого? что?) звук (кто? что?) проявление эха подобно иллюзорному миражу, точно так же (подобно миражу) проявление существующего.



> А "словно" или "также" - это синонимы.


Ну если также=так же как, тогда синонимы, а если также=и, тогда нет.



> Почему "из-за"? Там же аблатив. Т.е. из себя, из другого, из двух.


Я часто  сталкивался с тем, что аблатив можно переводить почти как творительный.

Вот аблатив по Зализняку:

погиб /от молнии/ или из-за молнии, сделал /от страха/ или из-за страха (также I.); 

На мой взгляд девятый текст можно было бы перевести ещё вот так:

9.	Характеристика (или сущность) проявляется ни благодаря себе, ни благодаря другому, ни даже из-за двух, не является ни существующей, ни несуществующей, ни существующей несуществующей…, тогда откуда у чего проявление?

----------


## Natha

*Выкладываю тринадцатый текст.*

अस्तित्वे सति नास्तित्वं दीर्घे ह्रस्वं तथासति।
नास्तित्वे सति चास्तित्वं यत् तस्माद् उभयं न सत्॥ १३

astitve sati nāstitvaṃ dīrghe hrasvaṃ tathāsati।
nāstitve sati cāstitvaṃ yat tasmād ubhayaṃ na sat॥ 13

astitva – astitve - (n.sing.lok)   при существовании
sant – sati –  (n.sing.lok)   в существующем
na - не
astitva – astitvaṃ - (n.sing.nom)   существование
dīrgha – dīrghe - (n.sing.lok)   при длинном
hrasva – hrasvaṃ - (n.sing.nom)   короткое
tathā - так же
sant – sati – (n.sing.lok)   в существующем
na - не
astitva – astitve - (n.sing.lok)   при существовании
sant – sati – (n.sing.lok)   в существующем
ca - и
astitva – astitvaṃ - (n.sing.nom)   существование
yat - поскольку
tasmād - (m.sing.abl)  то
ubhaya – ubhayaṃ - (n.du.nom)   оба
na - не
sant – sat - (n.du.nom)   существующие

13.	Поскольку (лишь) при существующем существовании (существует) несуществование, так же, при существующем длинном (существует) короткое, и при существующем несуществовании (существует) существование, то оба не существующие.

----------


## Greedy

> На мой взгляд, именительный, как в русском, так и в санскрите указывает на субъект действия, а винительный на объект. 
> 
> Например: (кто?) Сидоров ударил (кого?) Иванова
> 
> Соответственно:
> 
> Подобно тому, как в этом мире, отражая (кого? что?) звук (кто? что?) проявление эха подобно иллюзорному миражу, точно так же (подобно миражу) проявление существующего.


"Отражая звук появление эха" - явно не по-русски.
Если звук идёт объектом действия, то появление эха - это субъект действия.

Подобно тому, как в этом мире от звука завися появляется эхо...

"проявление _существующего_" - это некорректный перевод *bhava*samudbhavaḥ
bhava - это становление.
Существующее, а точнее сущность - это bhāvā.




> Я часто  сталкивался с тем, что аблатив можно переводить почти как творительный.
> 
> Вот аблатив по Зализняку:
> 
> погиб /от молнии/ или из-за молнии, сделал /от страха/ или из-за страха (также I.);


Не стоит увлекаться падежами так, как они понимаются в русском.
Аблатив - это источник происхождения действия (место: откуда?, или явление: из-за).

----------


## Greedy

> astitva – astitve - (n.sing.lok)   при существовании
> sant – sati –  (n.sing.lok)   в существующем
> dīrgha – dīrghe - (n.sing.lok)   при длинном


Странно Вы местный падеж переводите.
sati - в существовании
astitve - в существующем 
dīrghe - в длинном

Сочетание обоих даёт "когда есть существование", "когда есть длинное".

13. Когда есть существование [есть и] несуществование, точно так же, как когда есть длинное [есть и] короткое.
Поскольку [и] когда есть несуществование [есть и] существование, то эти оба несуществующие.

----------


## Асуман

> "проявление _существующего_" - это некорректный перевод *bhava*samudbhavaḥ
> bhava - это становление.


bhava - не только "появление , возникновение", но и "бытие, существование", и даже как синоним сансары

а вот samudbhava - это не "*про*явление", а "*по*явление, возникновение" (об этом, впрочем, уже писали)

----------


## Greedy

> bhava - не только "появление , возникновение", но и "бытие, существование", и даже как синоним сансары


Про это я и написал, что bhava - это становление (возникновение, бытие, существование).

Во фразе же "появление _существующего_" - это не появление _существования_, а появление "_сущностей_".
А сущность - это bhāvā.

----------


## Natha

*Выкладываю перевод четырнадцатого текста
*
एकत्वं च तथानेकम् अतीतानागतादि च।
संक्लेशो व्यवदानं च सम्यङ्मिथ्यास्वतः कुतः॥ १४

ekatvaṃ ca tathānekam atītānāgatādi ca।
saṃkleśo vyavadānaṃ ca samyaṅmithyāsvataḥ kutaḥ॥ 14

ekatva – ekatvaṃ - (n.sing.acc)  единственное
ca - и
tathā – так же
aneka – anekam - (n.sing.acc)  множественное
atīta-anāgata-ādi – atītānāgatādi - прошедшее будущее и тому подобное…
ca - и
saṃkleśa – saṃkleśo - (m.sing.nom)   загрязнение
vyavadāna – vyavadānaṃ - (n.sing.acc)  очищение
ca - и
samyag – samyaṅ - (adv) правильно
mithyā – mithyā - (adv) ложно
svataḥ - (adv) от себя
kutaḥ – как (откуда)

14.	Как (может быть) от себя единственное и множественное, прошедшее и будущее, загрязнение и очищение, правильное и ложное?

Примечание:

Этот перевод можно слегка изменить:

14.	Как (может быть) благодаря себе единственное и множественное, прошедшее и будущее, загрязнение и очищение, правильное и ложное?

----------


## Natha

> 13. Когда есть существование [есть и] несуществование, точно так же, как когда есть длинное [есть и] короткое.
> Поскольку [и] когда есть несуществование [есть и] существование, то эти оба несуществующие.


Не возражаю и против такого перевода, от моего он отличается только стилем

----------


## Нико

> 13. Когда есть существование [есть и] несуществование, точно так же, как когда есть длинное [есть и] короткое.
> Поскольку [и] когда есть несуществование [есть и] существование, то эти оба несуществующие.


Маловразумительно звучит. Как бред какой-то. Срочно исправляйте.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> 8. [Если] созданное не [является] порождённой вещью, тогда что же есть сейчас?
> Чем [является] исчезнувшее, [которое] ушло, или, может быть, чем является обретающее рождение?
> 9. Сущность не [является] рождённой из себя, из другого, или даже из этих двух.
> Ни существующей, ни несуществующей, ни существующей-несуществующей – тогда откуда она возникает?
> 10. В нерождённом нет самобытия – откуда же [возьмётся] возникновение из себя?
> Именно из установления отсутствия самобытия [следует] невозникновение из другого.


На тибетском эти три несколько более понятны, чем полученный вариант.

8. Все частицы (или вещи) , что созданы, не имеют рождения. Поскольку уже исчезло всё, что возникло ранее, то как можно указать на [то, что существует] в будущем?
9.
Вещь (или частица) не возникает из себя. Не возникает из другого и даже из двух [себя и другого одновременно]. Не является существующей, не-существующей и двумя [сразу]. Из чего-же может возникнуть тогда что-то другое? 
10.
У нерождённого нет собственной природы. Из чего тогда всё возникает?
Поскольку устанавливается нереальность собственной природы, то нет возникновения даже из чего-то другого

----------


## Карма Палджор

> 11. При наличии «я» может быть «другое», для «другого» требуется [наличие] «я».
> Сказано, что взаимоотношение этих двоих установлено такое же, как у дальнего и ближнего берегов.


Тиб.
11.
Если существует «Я», то существует и «другое». Если существует «другое», то существует и «я».
Когда устанавливают [что-либо], как обладающее такой взаимосвязью, говорят о той стороне и этой [то есть о двух разных аспектах, сторонах и пр].

----------


## Карма Палджор

> 12.	Когда что-то не соотносится (с чем-то), откуда же тогда что-то может быть, когда (с коротким) не соотносится длинное, откуда тогда короткое и тому подобное?


12. Когда нет никакой взаимосвязи, то как может возникнуть что-либо?
Когда не указываешь на длинное, как можно указать на короткое и пр.?

----------


## Greedy

> ca - и
> svataḥ - (adv) от себя


svataḥ - самость
ca - это не просто союз "и", а союз, связывающий однородные конструкции.

14. Откуда [возьмётся] самость у единственного/множественного, а также у прошлого/будущего,
Загрязнения/очищения, правильного/ложного и так далее?

То, что эти конструкции нельзя рассматривать по отдельности было сказано в 13-й шлоке: "Когда есть одно, то есть и другое".

----------


## Greedy

> Маловразумительно звучит. Как бред какой-то. Срочно исправляйте.


А что не так?
Разве что более благозвучно звучит, если сказать не "поскольку и...", а "и поскольку...".

----------


## Нико

> А что не так?
> Разве что более благозвучно звучит, если сказать не "поскольку и...", а "и поскольку...".


"То оба эти несуществующие". Вот это коряво и непонятно звучит.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А что не так?
> Разве что более благозвучно звучит, если сказать не "поскольку и...", а "и поскольку...".


Вообще, если сравнивать с тибетским, то получается забавная картина.
Первая строка - фактически утверждение. И она несколько стоит особняком от 2-4

можно получить такое:
Так как не существует единичное и пр., то  какая может быть суть у прошлого и будущего, а равно и у омрачений и истинного?

----------


## Нико

> Вообще, если сравнивать с тибетским, то получается забавная картина.
> Первая строка - фактически утверждение. И она несколько стоит особняком от 2-4
> 
> можно получить такое:
> Так как не существует единичное и пр., то  какая может быть суть у прошлого и будущего, а равно и у омрачений и истинного?


Вот это больше походит на правду.

----------


## Greedy

kṛtakaṃ vastu no jātaṃ - созданное (ед.ч.) вещь не порождённая.
tadā kiṃ vārtamānikam - тогда что есть сейчас?

kasya nāśād atītaṃ syād - чем исчезнувшее в прошлом может быть?

utpitsuḥ kim apekṣate - обретающее возникновение что соотносится?

kṛtakaṃ vastu no jātaṃ tadā kiṃ vārtamānikam |
kasya nāśād atītaṃ syād utpitsuḥ kim apekṣate ||

8. [Если] созданное не [является] порождённой вещью, тогда что же есть сейчас?
Чем может быть исчезнувшее прошлое? Что то, что обретает рождение?

_Тиб.:_ 8. Все частицы (или вещи) , что созданы, не имеют рождения. Поскольку уже исчезло всё, что возникло ранее, то как можно указать на [то, что существует] в будущем?

svasmān na jāyate bhāvaḥ parasmān nobhayād api - из себя не возникает сущность, из другого, из двух даже.

na san nāsan na sadasan - ни существующая, ни несуществующая, ни существующая-несуществующая.

kutaḥ kasyodayas tadā - откуда это возникает тогда

svasmān na jāyate bhāvaḥ parasmān nobhayād api |
na san nāsan na sadasan kutaḥ kasyodayas tadā ||

9. Сущность не [является] рождённой из себя, из другого, или даже из этих двух.
Ни существующей, ни несуществующей, ни существующей-несуществующей – тогда откуда она возникает?

_Тиб.:_ 9. Вещь (или частица) не возникает из себя. Не возникает из другого и даже из двух [себя и другого одновременно]. Не является существующей, не-существующей и двумя [сразу]. Из чего-же может возникнуть тогда что-то другое? 

ajāte na svabhāvo 'sti - непорождённое не самобытие есть.

kutaḥ svasmāt samudbhavaḥ - откуда из себя возникновение.

svabhāvābhāvasiddhyaiva - именно из установления отсутствия самобытия
parasmād apy asaṃbhavaḥ - из другого даже невозникновение.

ajāte na svabhāvo 'sti kutaḥ svasmāt samudbhavaḥ |
svabhāvābhāvasiddhyaiva parasmād apy asaṃbhavaḥ ||

10. В нерождённом нет самобытия – откуда же [возьмётся] возникновение из себя?
Именно из установления отсутствия самобытия [следует] невозникновение из другого.

_Тиб.:_ 10. У нерождённого нет собственной природы. Из чего тогда всё возникает?
Поскольку устанавливается нереальность собственной природы, то нет возникновения даже из чего-то другого

svatve sati paratvaṃ syāt - "я" когда есть "другое" может быть.

paratve svatvam iṣyate - в "другом" "я" должно быть.

āpekṣikī tayoḥ siddhiḥ - взаимоотношение этих устанавливает
pārāvāram ivoditā - дальний и ближний берег также, говорят

svatve sati paratvaṃ syāt paratve svatvam iṣyate |
āpekṣikī tayoḥ siddhiḥ pārāvāram ivoditā ||

11. Когда есть «я» может быть «другое», для «другого» требуется [наличие] «я».
Сказано, что взаимоотношение этих двоих установлено такое же, как у дальнего и ближнего берегов.

_Тиб.:_ 11. Если существует «Я», то существует и «другое». Если существует «другое», то существует и «я».
Когда устанавливают [что-либо], как обладающее такой взаимосвязью, говорят о той стороне и этой [то есть о двух разных аспектах, сторонах и пр].

yadā nāpekṣate kiṃ cit  - если не соотносится что-либо
kutaḥ kiṃ cit tadā bhavet - откуда что-либо тогда может взяться?

yadā nāpekṣate dīrghaṃ - если не соотносится длинное
kuto hrasvādikaṃ tadā - откуда короткое и так далее тогда?

yadā nāpekṣate kiṃ cit kutaḥ kiṃ cit tadā bhavet |
yadā nāpekṣate dīrghaṃ kuto hrasvādikaṃ tadā ||

12. Если что-либо [ни с чем] не соотносится, то откуда что-либо может взяться?
Если длинное [ни с чем] не соотносится, то откуда короткое, и так далее?

_Тиб.:_ 12. Когда нет никакой взаимосвязи, то как может возникнуть что-либо?
Когда не указываешь на длинное, как можно указать на короткое и пр.?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вот это больше походит на правду.


хотя точнее будет:
Равно тому как невозможно [существование] единичного и пр., то какая может быть сущность у прошлого и будущего, а соответственно - у омрачений и истинного?

----------

Нико (02.05.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> хотя точнее будет:
> Равно тому как невозможно [существование] единичного и пр., то какая может быть сущность у прошлого и будущего, а соответственно - у омрачений и истинного?


Вы здесь обсуждаете 14-ю шлоку, а претензия Нико была по 13-й.

----------


## Нико

> 9. Сущность не [является] рождённой из себя, из другого, или даже из этих двух.
> Ни существующей, ни несуществующей, ни существующей-несуществующей – тогда откуда она возникает?


Вообще переводить Нагарджуну -- это абзац. Очень сложные у него тексты. Меня как раз учили по поводу данной фразы, что так думать прасангикам нельзя. )))))

----------


## Карма Палджор

> 8. [Если] созданное не [является] порождённой вещью, тогда что же есть сейчас?
> Чем может быть исчезнувшее прошлое? Что то, что обретает рождение?
> _Тиб.:_ 8. Все частицы (или вещи) , что созданы, не имеют рождения. Поскольку уже исчезло всё, что возникло ранее, то как можно указать на [то, что существует] в будущем?


Тут может быть ошибка. Проверьте в разборе по словам - время глагола и его форму. В тибетском перед словом dngos po (vastu; vastutvam; bhava, в принципе можно перевести как вещь) стоит глагол скорее в прошлом времени, что указывает что эта вещь была ранее сделана, составлена. У вас она почему-то указана как творящая. По-моему это немного бред.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы здесь обсуждаете 14-ю шлоку, а претензия Нико была по 13-й.


А с тринадцатой проблема. Есть основательное несоответствие тибетского и санскрита. 
В тибетском варианте - этой строфы нет

----------


## Greedy

astitve sati nāstitvaṃ - существование когда есть несуществование
dīrghe hrasvaṃ tathā sati - в длинном короткое также существует.

nāstitve sati cāstitvaṃ yat - несуществование когда есть существование поскольку
tasmād ubhayaṃ na sat - то эти оба не существующие

astitve sati nāstitvaṃ dīrghe hrasvaṃ tathā sati |
nāstitve sati cāstitvaṃ yat tasmād ubhayaṃ na sat ||

13. Когда есть существование [есть и] несуществование, точно так же, как когда есть длинное [есть и] короткое.
[И] поскольку когда есть несуществование [есть и] существование, то эти оба несуществующие.

ekatvaṃ *ca tathā*nekam -  единственное *и также* множественное - единственное/множественное, а также
atītānāgatādi ca - прошлое/будущее и т.д. и

saṃkleśo vyavadānaṃ ca -загрязнение очищение и
samyaṅmithyā - истинно/ложно
svataḥ kutaḥ - самость откуда?

ekatvaṃ ca tathānekam atītānāgatādi ca |
saṃkleśo vyavadānaṃ ca samyaṅmithyā svataḥ kutaḥ ||

14. Откуда [возьмётся] самость у единственного/множественного, а также у прошлого/будущего,
Загрязнения/очищения, истинного/ложного и так далее?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> ajāte na svabhāvo 'sti - непорождённое не самобытие есть.


И еще. В одной из первых строф уже как бы согласились для свабхава использовать слово "природа" или "собственная природа". Зачем в середине трактата заменять его на другое, если второе не отражает сути термина?

----------


## Greedy

> 9. Сущность не [является] рождённой из себя, из другого, или даже из этих двух.
> Ни существующей, ни несуществующей, ни существующей-несуществующей – тогда откуда она возникает?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Вообще переводить Нагарджуну -- это абзац. Очень сложные у него тексты. Меня как раз учили по поводу данной фразы, что так думать прасангикам нельзя. )))))


А что тут не так с прасангой, поясните?

----------


## Нико

> А что тут не так с прасангой, поясните?


Потому как вещи являются существующими. Нельзя отрицать их существование. Про это Чандракирти ясно говорил. Но вопрос: как они существуют?

----------


## Greedy

> Сообщение от Greedy
> 
> 
> 8. [Если] созданное не [является] порождённой вещью, тогда что же есть сейчас?
> Чем может быть исчезнувшее прошлое? Что то, что обретает рождение?
> 
> 
> Тут может быть ошибка. Проверьте в разборе по словам - время глагола и его форму. В тибетском перед словом dngos po (vastu; vastutvam; bhava, в принципе можно перевести как вещь) стоит глагол скорее в прошлом времени, что указывает что эта вещь была ранее сделана, составлена. У вас она почему-то указана как творящая. По-моему это немного бред.


kṛtakaṃ vastu no jātaṃ 
kṛtakaṃ - созданное (существительное). Это довольно сложное слово. Некоторые переводят его как "составное", другие как "искусственное".
vastu - вещь
jātaṃ - будучи рождённой.

----------


## Greedy

> И еще. В одной из первых строф уже как бы согласились для свабхава использовать слово "природа" или "собственная природа". Зачем в середине трактата заменять его на другое, если второе не отражает сути термина?


Занимаясь изучением слов bhava и bhāva случайно изменил слово и svabhāva. Да, это природа.

Кстати, собственная природа - это svasvabhāva. В 15-й шлоке это слово встречается.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> kṛtakaṃ vastu no jātaṃ 
> kṛtakaṃ - созданное (существительное). Это довольно сложное слово. Некоторые переводят его как "составное", другие как "искусственное".
> vastu - вещь
> jātaṃ - будучи рождённой.


byas pa'i dngos - созданная или искусственная вещь, но ни как не нечто, порождённое вещью. Разговор то идёт не о вещи, а о природе в первую очередь.
Даже по-вашему должно было получиться - "созданная вещь", а не "созданное вещью".

----------


## Greedy

> Потому как вещи являются существующими. Нельзя отрицать их существование. Про это Чандракирти ясно говорил. Но вопрос: как они существуют?


Чандракирти говорил не просто о том, что вещи существуют, а о том, что они номинально существуют.
Цонкапа, разбирая воззрение Нагарджуны и то, как его прокомментировал Чандракирти, говорит, что суть воззрения лежит в понимании разницы между существованием и номинальным существованием.

Здесь же существование - это часть четверичного анализа: существует; не существует; существует и не существует; ни существует, ни не существует.
Т.е. здесь существование - это то, что определяется как цепочка возникновение-пребывание-прекращение.

----------


## Greedy

> byas pa'i dngos - созданная или искусственная вещь, но ни как не нечто, порождённое вещью. Разговор то идёт не о вещи, а о природе в первую очередь.
> Даже по-вашему должно было получиться - "созданная вещь", а не "созданное вещью".


jātaṃ - не будучи рождённое стоит в единственном числе, поэтому между двумя существительными подразумевается соответствие: kṛtakaṃ _- это_ vastu no jātaṃ

Смысл такой, что составное (созданное) - это не нечто рождённое (рождающееся-пребывающее-прекращающееся).

----------


## Нико

> Чандракирти говорил не просто о том, что вещи существуют, а о том, что они номинально существуют.
> Цонкапа, разбирая воззрение Нагарджуны и то, как его прокомментировал Чандракирти, говорит, что суть воззрения лежит в понимании разницы между существование и номинальным существованием.
> 
> Здесь же существование - это часть четверичного анализа: существует; не существует; существует и не существует; ни существует, ни не существует.
> Т.е. здесь существование - это то, что определяется как цепочка возникновение-пребывание-прекращение.



Вы со мной ещё спорить об этом будете.... Вещи не могут одновременно существовать и не существовать. Это вопрос логики. Если Вас спросят: "Существуют ли вещи или нет?" Ответ должен быть таким: "Существуют". "Но как существуют?" -- "Просто номинально". У Чандракирти об этом чётко говорится. Он сказал: "Мы, прасангики, не опровергаем существование вещей на бытовом, относительном уровне".

----------


## Нико

> jātaṃ - не будучи рождённое стоит в единственном числе, поэтому между двумя существительными подразумевается соответствие: kṛtakaṃ _- это_ vastu no jātaṃ
> 
> Смысл такой, что составное (созданное) - это не нечто рождённое (рождающееся-пребывающее-прекращающееся).


Поправка должна быть: нечто не [самосуще] рождённое.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Смысл такой, что составное (созданное) - это не нечто рождённое (рождающееся-пребывающее-прекращающееся).


У вас ошибка явная раньше, а не по поводу рождённый. созданное вещью по русски подразумевает, что эта вещь типа что-то творит ,создает. А по сути должно быть - созданная вещь. Смысл уже другой и более точный. На надо пытаться делать дословные переводы. Если бы такое делалось, то была бы такая же ситуация как с переводами с тибетского тех же садхан, когда в большинстве случаев подгоняют строку перевода под строку текста. И ничего хорошего не бывает. Лучше попытаться перевести сразу всё, а потом уже решать о чём речь была.

----------


## Нико

В конце концов, смотрите английские источники. Эти товарищи гораздо раньше нас во всём разобрались. Не нужно в очередной раз велосипед изобретать.

----------


## Нико

> У вас ошибка явная раньше, а не по поводу рождённый. созданное вещью по русски подразумевает, что эта вещь типа что-то творит ,создает. А по сути должно быть - созданная вещь. Смысл уже другой и более точный. На надо пытаться делать дословные переводы. Если бы такое делалось, то была бы такая же ситуация как с переводами с тибетского тех же садхан, когда в большинстве случаев подгоняют строку перевода под строку текста. И ничего хорошего не бывает. Лучше попытаться перевести сразу всё, а потом уже решать о чём речь была.


Согласна.

----------


## Greedy

> Вы со мной ещё спорить об этом будете.... Вещи не могут одновременно существовать и не существовать. Это вопрос логики. Если Вас спросят: "Существуют ли вещи или нет?" Ответ должен быть таким: "Существуют". "Но как существуют?" -- "Просто номинально". У Чандракирти об этом чётко говорится. Он сказал: "Мы, прасангики, не опровергаем существование вещей на бытовом, относительном уровне".


Конечно не будут.
Номинальное существование - это не существование, которое определяется как возникновение-пребывание-прекращение.
Когда говорят о существовании, несуществовании, существовании и несуществовании, ни существовании ни несуществовании, под существованием имеют в виду возникновение-пребывание-прекращение.

Поэтому я и говорю, что когда Нагарджуна отрицает существование, как один из вариантов четверичного анализа, он отвергает конкретное понимание этого слова.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Поэтому я и говорю, что когда Нагарджуна отрицает существование, как один из вариантов четверичного анализа, он отвергает конкретное понимание этого слова.


Вы уже решили, что делает Нагарджуна? Может стоит всё-таки сперва перевести, а потом давать трактовки? А еще лучше посмотреть в то как перевели другие? Велосипед-то в общем новый не нужен

----------


## Greedy

> У вас ошибка явная раньше, а не по поводу рождённый. созданное вещью по русски подразумевает, что эта вещь типа что-то творит ,создает. А по сути должно быть - созданная вещь. Смысл уже другой и более точный. На надо пытаться делать дословные переводы. Если бы такое делалось, то была бы такая же ситуация как с переводами с тибетского тех же садхан, когда в большинстве случаев подгоняют строку перевода под строку текста. И ничего хорошего не бывает. Лучше попытаться перевести сразу всё, а потом уже решать о чём речь была.


Я не вижу, в чём ошибка.
Т.е., по-вашему, если *созданная вещь является не рождённой вещью* - это правильно?

----------


## Нико

> Конечно не будут.
> Номинальное существование - это не существование, которое определяется как возникновение-пребывание-прекращение.
> Когда говорят о существовании, несуществовании, существовании и несуществовании, ни существовании ни несуществовании, под существованием имеют в виду возникновение-пребывание-прекращение.
> 
> Поэтому я и говорю, что когда Нагарджуна отрицает существование, как один из вариантов четверичного анализа, он отвергает конкретное понимание этого слова.


Что значит "конкретное понимание этого слова"? Это всё -- метафоры, ИМХО, связанные с самосущими возникновением, пребыванием, разрушением.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я не вижу, в чём ошибка.


Ошибку вам уже указал. 




> Т.е., по-вашему, если *созданная вещь является не рождённой вещью* - это правильно?


Созданная вещь - не рождена.

Созданное вещью - трактовать можно просто как наличие у вещи творческого начала, типа вещь творит. И получаем (если следовать простейшей логике), что сама вещь при этом является рождённой, и существующей. Но её плоды - не рождены. Бред.

----------


## Нико

> Я не вижу, в чём ошибка.
> Т.е., по-вашему, если *созданная вещь является не рождённой вещью* - это правильно?


Неправильно. Всё созданное -- обусловленно. Но оно рождено, правда, не самосуще рождено.

----------


## Нико

> Ошибку вам уже указал. 
> 
> 
> 
> Созданная вещь - не рождена.
> 
> Созданное вещью - трактовать можно просто как наличие у вещи творческого начала, типа вещь творит. И получаем (если следовать простейшей логике), что сама вещь при этом является рождённой, и существующей. Но её плоды - не рождены. Бред.


Да нет. Всё рождается на свет, из причин и условий. Здесь опровергается только самобытие. Вещь рождает что-то из себя, только потому, что она не самосущая.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да нет. Всё рождается на свет, из причин и условий. Здесь опровергается только самобытие. Вещь рождает что-то из себя, только потому, что она не самосущая.


Да ктож спорит-то. Просто из того перевода, что получился у Greedy можно было до весёлых трактовок дойти (и уйти от Нагарджуны ой как далеко)

----------


## Greedy

> Вы уже решили, что делает Нагарджуна? Может стоит всё-таки сперва перевести, а потом давать трактовки? А еще лучше посмотреть в то как перевели другие? Велосипед-то в общем новый не нужен


Линднер переводит как



> 9. A thing is not born from itself, [something] else or both,
> whether it be existent, non-existent, or existent and non-existent.
> How then can anything arise?


Тола-Драгоннети:



> 9. A thing is not born from itself, (nor) from other (thing) neither from both,
> whether it be existent or non-existent or existent and non-existent. Then
> from where, of what (could it be) a forthcoming?


Вещь не рождена ни из себя, ни из другого, ни из обоих, ни является существующей или несуществующей, или существующей и несуществующей. Тогда откуда или как она может появится?

Вы также с тибетского перевели.

Четверичный анализ о котором я здесь говорю - это основа разбора воззрения. Что Нагарджуна, что Чандракирти стоят свои комментарии на этом анализе, показывая в подробностях, что ни один из вариантов не является достоверным.
Потом задаётся вопрос, если ни одним из четырёх способов, то каким образом всё существует? И объясняется, что такое "номинальное существование".
Т.е. то существование, которое признаёт Чандракирти - это не философское существование (возникновение-пребывание-прекращение), а бытовое (вот стол, он  сейчас здесь есть).

----------


## Greedy

> Созданное вещью


Откуда Вы такое словосочетание взяли?

[Если] созданное не [является] порождённой вещью...

----------


## Карма Палджор

Давайте не будем передергивать.
Сейчас мы говорим об одной конкретной строфе, а вы начинаете оправдывать свои предположения другой. Это некорректно и означает, что вы пытаетесь втиснуть представлены автора текста в свои представления. А это уже некорректно.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> [Если] созданное не [является] порождённой вещью...


Так там и порождённой вещи-то нет, поскольку говориться о *созданной вещи*.

----------


## Greedy

> Неправильно. Всё созданное -- обусловленно. Но оно рождено, правда, не самосуще рождено.


По рождением понимается конкретный процесс возникновения, а значит и существования.
Нагарджуна же говорит о нерождённом.

Многие ламы подытоживают воззрение махаяны, как постижение нерождённости вещей.

----------


## Нико

> 9. A thing is not born from itself, [something] else or both,
> whether it be existent, non-existent, or existent and non-existent.
> How then can anything arise?


Здесь о самобытии говорится, ИМХО. Если вещь не порождена из себя, она не может быть порождена из [самосущего] другого тоже. И как всё может появляться тогда? Оно появляется только обусловленно. Но появляется же.

----------


## Нико

> Вот тут сложно.
> По рождением понимается конкретный процесс возникновения, а значит и существования.
> Нагарджуна же говорит о нерождённом.
> 
> Многие ламы подытоживают воззрение махаяны, как постижение нерождённости вещей.


Блин, Вы-то родились как-то.

----------


## Greedy

> Давайте не будем передергивать.


Нико обсуждает девятую шлоку, Вы - претензии по восьмой.

----------


## Нико

> Нико обсуждает девятую шлоку, Вы - претензии по восьмой.


Да я вообще не обсуждаю конкретные шлоки. У меня тексты есть, пока не нашла времени в них заглянуть. Мне логика важнее. Когда речь идёт о Нагарджуне, нужны трактовки. И желательно, не наши, а Чандракирти и Цонкапы. С ними, в принципе, знакома.

----------


## Greedy

> Блин, Вы-то родились как-то.


Ну так освобожденные-то более не рождаются.

Если мы считаем, что что-то рождается, то мы должны ответить на вопрос, что именно рождается. И ответить на него мы не сможем, если не введём нечто самосущее, то, что обретает рождение.
Даже в самых простых вещах.

Взять, например, телегу. Это не любая совокупность частей, а только такая, которая выполняет функцию телеги. Но при составлении частей в такую совокупность ничего нового не рождается. Нет объекта, сущности, про которую можно говорить, что она родилась.

----------


## Нико

> Ну так освобожденные-то более не рождаются.


Пощупайте телегу. Она вполне даже реальна. )))))

----------


## Greedy

> Так там и порождённой вещи-то нет, поскольку говориться о *созданной вещи*.


Ваш перевод с тибетского:
*Все частицы (или вещи) , что созданы, не имеют рождения.*

Мой перевод с санскрита:
*[Если] созданное не [является] порождённой вещью,*
Я свой перевод понимаю так же, как и Ваш: созданная (вещь) не имеет рождения (не является рождённой вещью).

----------


## Нико

> Ваш перевод с тибетского:
> *Все частицы (или вещи) , что созданы, не имеют рождения.*
> 
> Мой перевод с санскрита:
> *[Если] созданное не [является] порождённой вещью,*
> Я свой перевод понимаю так же, как и Ваш: созданная (вещь) не имеет рождения (не является рождённой вещью).


Это как? Вот у Вас на глазах родился цветок, например. Это бывает.

----------


## Greedy

> Рождаются несамосущие скандхи.


Анатма - это, согласно Будде, безусловная характеристика мира. Ничего самосущего в мире нет.
А вот рождение происходит о того, что мы смотрим на вещи как на самосущие.




> Пощупайте телегу. Она вполне даже реальна. )))))


Реальная. Но это не значит, что она была "рождена". Это составная вещь. Составная вещь образуется составлением частей. Когда части составлены вместе таким образом, что они соответствуют тому, что мы называем телегой, мы говорим, что телега есть. Никакого "рождения" телеги в этом процессе нет.

----------


## Нико

> Реальная. Но это не значит, что она была "рождена". Это составная вещь. Составная вещь образуется составлением частей. Когда части составлены вместе таким образом, что они соответствуют тому, что мы называем телегой, мы говорим, что телега есть. Никакого "рождения" телеги в этом процессе нет.


Ну есть же части, из которых она появилась. Очень даже функциональная вещь. ))))

----------


## Greedy

> Это как? Вот у Вас на глазах родился цветок, например. Это бывает.


Когда мы видим некий объект или некий процесс, то на основе наших привычных тенденций у нас возникает распознавание увиденного. Мы можем сказать про увиденное как "цветок родился".
По факту же мы на составное повесили ментальный ярлык. Если мы избавимся от привычки вешать ярлык "цветок" на это составное, то у нас может всплыть другая тенденция, и мы повесим другое понимание на происходящее. Если мы избавимся от привычки навешивать это другое понимание... И так далее до бесконечности.

Рождение цветка (или любое другое) - это лишь ментальное понимание невыразимой действительности.
Нерождённость вещей - это указатель на эту невыразимую действительность, которая на ментальном уровне понимается как рождение, пребывание и прекращение самостоятельный сущностей (цветов, телег и прочего).

Пока мы захвачены миром ментально-обозначаемых сущностей, мы вращаемся в самсаре.

----------


## Нико

> Когда мы видим некий объект или некий процесс, то на основе наших привычных тенденций у нас возникает распознавание увиденного. Мы можем сказать про увиденное как "цветок родился".
> По факту же мы на составное повесили ментальный ярлык. Если мы избавимся от привычки вешать ярлык "цветок" на это составное, то у нас может всплыть другая тенденция, и мы повесим другое понимание на происходящее. Если мы избавимся от привычки навешивать это другое понимание... И так далее до бесконечности.
> 
> Рождение цветка (или любое другое) - это лишь ментальное понимание невыразимой действительности.
> Нерождённость вещей - это указатель на эту невыразимую действительность, которая на ментальном уровне понимается как рождение, пребывание и прекращение самостоятельный сущностей (цветов, телег и прочего).
> 
> Пока мы захвачены миром ментально-обозначаемых сущностей, мы вращаемся в самсаре.


Ну и что, вращаемся. Нужно различать самосуще рождённое от обусловленно рождённого. Тогда правда будет.

----------


## Greedy

> Ну и что, вращаемся. Нужно различать самосуще рождённое от обусловленно рождённого. Тогда правда будет.


Самосуще рожденное - это самостоятельная телега или цветок, которые обрели рождение.
Обусловленно рожденное - это возникновение цветка или телеги как результат распознавания воспринимаемого в соединении с привычными тенденциями.

Если мы захвачены воспринимаемыми сущностями, то это означает, что мы их распознаём не как обусловленно рождённые, а как самосущие.

Странно здесь это обсуждать.
Все переводчики перевели восьмую шлоку как о нерождённом, не имеющем рождения.

Если мы не принимаем это, то это не значит, что Нагарджуна об этом не говорил.

----------


## Нико

> Самосуще рожденное - это самостоятельная телега или цветок, которые обрели рождение.
> Обусловленно рожденное - это возникновение цветка или телеги как результата распознавания воспринимаемого и привычных тенденций.
> 
> Если мы захвачены воспринимаемыми сущностями, то это означает, что мы их не распознаём не как обусловленно рождённые, а как самосущие.
> 
> Странно здесь это обсуждать.
> Все переводчики перевели восьмую шлоку, как о нерождённом, не имеющем рождения.
> 
> Если мы не принимаем это, то это не значит, что Нагарджуна об этом не говорил.


Но как это одно от другого отличить?????

----------


## Greedy

> Но как это одно от другого отличить?????


Тот, кто отличает, тот обрёл воззрение - так говорил Цонкапа.
Кто видит это различие непосредственно, тот реализовал воззрение (аналогично состоянию архата, пратьекабудды или восьмому бхуми бодхисаттвы).

Путь же обретения воззрения: в парамитаяне - размышление, анализ действительности; в ваджраяне - полное доверие к ламе.

----------


## Natha

Выкладываю шестнадцатый текст

न स्वभावो ऽस्ति भावानां परभावो ऽस्ति नो यदा।
भावग्रहग्रहावेशः परतन्त्रो ऽस्ति कस् तदा॥ १६

na svabhāvo sti bhāvānāṃ parabhāvo sti no yadā।
bhāvagrahagrahāveśaḥ paratantro sti kas tadā॥ 16

na - не
svabhāva – svabhāvo - (m.sing.nom)  самобытность
as – asti - (ind.P2.3p.sing)  существует
bhāva – bhāvānāṃ - у характеристик
para-bhāva – parabhāvo - (m.sing.nom)  чужая самобытность
as – asti - (ind.P2.3p.sing)  существует
no - ни
yadā - Когда
bhāva-graha-graha-āveśa – bhāvagrahagrahāveśaḥ - (m.sing.nom)  обусловленная принятием принятой характеристики
para-tantro – paratantro - (n.sing.nom)   зависимость от другого
as – asti - (ind.P2.3p.sing)  существует
kas - (n.sing.nom)   какая
tadā – тогда

16.	Когда у характеристик не существует ни самобытности, ни чужой самобытности, тогда какая (может) существовать зависимость от другого обусловленная принятием принятой характеристики.

----------


## Natha

> Маловразумительно звучит. Как бред какой-то. Срочно исправляйте.


А как вам такой вариант тринадцатого текста:

13. Поскольку (лишь) при наличии существования (существует) несуществование, так же, (лишь) при наличии длинного (существует) короткое, и (лишь) при наличии несуществования (существует) существование, то оба являются несуществующими.

Если рассмотреть тексты Нагарджуны, то можно сделать вывод, что он мало заботился о том, как его будут понимать потомки... Об этих текстах тоже можно сказать ...маловразумительно звучит... и ...бред какой-то...

И чем мы тут занимаемся? - пытаемся адаптировать это, весьма коряво написанное, сочинение к современности, то есть исправляем стиль Нагарджуны.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ваш перевод с тибетского:
> *Все частицы (или вещи) , что созданы, не имеют рождения.*
> Мой перевод с санскрита:
> *[Если] созданное не [является] порождённой вещью,*
> Я свой перевод понимаю так же, как и Ваш: созданная (вещь) не имеет рождения (не является рождённой вещью).


Ваш перевод несколько странноват. Там в начале идёт даже при буквальном переводе - созданная вещь. Вы определение от вещи удаляется и саму вещь цепляете уже к другому  объекту в строке. Вдобавок (если смотреть тибетский) то слова "если" там не видно. А это не из тех частиц, что тибетцы привыкли опускать в стихах. Укажите мне там частицу - *если*. И не надо говорить, что Нагарджуна это подразумевал. Может он подразумевал как раз другое  :Smilie: 
Вдобавок говориться, что у всего созданного нет рождения.

----------


## Greedy

> bhāva-graha-graha-āveśa – bhāvagrahagrahāveśaḥ - (m.sing.nom)  обусловленная принятием принятой характеристики
> para-tantro – paratantro - (n.sing.nom)   зависимость от другого


bhāvagrahagrahāveśaḥ - (дословно) сущность-восприятие восприятие-способность (Андросов: восприятие воспринимаемого существования [дхармо-частиц]).
Мой вариант: восприятие воспринимаемых сущностей.

paratantro - зависимое.

16. Если у сущностей нет ни природы, ни иноприроды,
[То] какое тогда зависимое восприятие воспринимаемых сущностей?

*И Вы пропустили 15-ю шлоку.*

----------


## Greedy

> Там в начале идёт даже при буквальном переводе - созданная вещь. Вы определение от вещи удаляется и саму вещь цепляете уже к другому  объекту в строке.


В санскрите идут подряд два существительных в единственном числе в номинативе, поэтому *kṛtakaṃ vastu* никак нельзя читать как *созданная вещь*.
Более того, далее идёт причастие *jātaṃ* тоже в единственном числе. Это означает, что предыдущие два существительных - это не перечисление, а соответствие.

kṛtakaṃ vastu no jātaṃ = kṛtakaṃ - это vastu no jātaṃ = [нечто] созданное - это не вещь рождённая.




> Вдобавок (если смотреть тибетский) то слова "если" там не видно. А это не из тех частиц, что тибетцы привыкли опускать в стихах. Укажите мне там частицу - *если*. И не надо говорить, что Нагарджуна это подразумевал. Может он подразумевал как раз другое 
> Вдобавок говориться, что у всего созданного нет рождения.


Всё, что я беру в *[]* - этих слов не в оригинале. Это добавления исключительно для благозвучия.

kṛtakaṃ vastu no jātaṃ tadā kiṃ vārtamānikam = созданное - это не вещь рождённая, тогда что есть сейчас?
[Если] созданное не [является] рождённой вещью, тогда что же есть сейчас?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

kṛtakaṃ vastu no jātaṃ tadākiṃ vārtamānikam।
kasya nāśād atītaṃ syād utpitsuḥ kim apekṣate॥ 08

[Оппонент:] Симулякр, а не природная вещь?--Откуда/Что тогда настоящее?
Из-за чьего разрушения возможно прошлое? Грядущее от чего зависит?
 :Wink:

----------


## Natha

> *И Вы пропустили 15-ю шлоку.*


Да, спасибо что дали знать.

Вот что значит впрок заготавливать - приготовил сразу две и перепутал.

Выкладываю пятнадцатый текст

स्वत एव हि यो नास्ति भावः सर्वोऽस्ति कस् तदा।
पर इत्य् उच्यते यो यं न विनास्वस्वभावतः॥ १५

svata eva hi yo nāsti bhāvaḥ sarvo ‘sti kas tadā।
para ity ucyate yo yaṃ na vināsvasvabhāvataḥ॥ 15

svata - (adv) сама по себе
eva - именно
hi - определённо
yo - (m.sing.nom) какая
na - не
as – asti - (ind.P1.3p.sing) существует
bhāva – bhāvaḥ - (m.sing.nom) характеристика
sarva – sarvo - (m.sing.nom) всё
as – asti - (ind.P1.3p.sing) существует
kas - от чего же (как)
tadā - тогда
para – para - (m.sing.nom) другое
iti - так
vac – ucyate - (pass.3P.sing) называемое
yo - (m.sing.nom) которое
yaṃ - (m.sing.nom) то
na - не
vinā - (adv) без
svasvabhāvataḥ - (adv) собственная самобытность

15.	Какая характеристика не существует, именно, сама по себе, от чего же тогда существует всё, и то, так называемое другое, которое не (существует) без собственной (или своей) самобытности.

----------


## Greedy

> 15.	Какая характеристика не существует, именно, сама по себе, от чего же тогда существует всё, и то, так называемое другое, которое не (существует) без собственной (или своей) самобытности.


svata eva hi yo nāsti bhāvaḥ
сама по себе | только лишь | так как | которая | не существует | сущность |

sarvo 'sti kas tadā
всё | существует | каким | тогда

para ity ucyate yo 'yaṃ na vinā svasvabhāvataḥ
"другим" | так называемое | которое | это не | без собственной природы.

15. Так как сущность, которая только лишь сама по себе, не существует, то каким же всё существует?
[Ведь и] то, что называется «другим»,  не имеет собственной природы.

----------


## Нико

Русский язык уже учите, люди. Одним санскритом не отделаешься.

----------

Карма Палджор (03.05.2012)

----------


## Natha

> Русский язык уже учите, люди. Одним санскритом не отделаешься.


Да я ни сОнскрита, ни рускАго не знаю.

----------


## Natha

*Выкладываю перевод семнадцатого текста
*
आदाव् एव समं जाताः स्वभावेन च निर्वृताः।
अनुत्पन्नाश्च तत्त्वेन तस्माद्धर्मास्त्वयोदिताः॥ १७

ādāv eva samaṃ jātāḥ svabhāvena ca nirvṛtāḥ।
anutpannāśca tattvena tasmāddharmāstvayoditāḥ॥ 17

ādi – ādāv - (m.sing.loc)   в начале
eva - именно
sama – samaṃ - (adv) одновременно
jāta – jātāḥ - (m.sing.nom)  рождены
svabhāva – svabhāvena - (adv) самобытно
ca - и
nirvṛta – nirvṛtāḥ - (m.sing.nom)  пассивны
anutpanna – anutpannāś - (m.sing.nom)  не возникшие
ca - и
tattva – tattvena - (adv) в действительности
tasmād – потому, из-за этого
dharma – dharmās - (m.sing.nom)  дхармы
tvayā - (m.sing.instr)  тобой
udita – uditāḥ - (m.sing.nom)  названные

17.	Именно в начале, рожденные одновременно и самобытно пассивные, тобой названные дхармы, из-за этого, в действительности не возникали.

----------


## Natha

> Русский язык уже учите, люди. Одним санскритом не отделаешься.


Допустим я лох и в санскрите и русском... Но для чего я даю грамматический разбор? - вот, возьмите и составьте из имеющегося набора переведённых слов "вразумительный текст", основанный на вашем - хорошем знании русского языка. Подайте пример. Или вы, способны только критиковать, *доводя до абсурда* точку зрения оппонента?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Допустим я лох и в санскрите и русском... Но для чего я даю грамматический разбор? - вот, возьмите и составьте из имеющегося набора переведённых слов "вразумительный текст", основанный на вашем - хорошем знании русского языка. Подайте пример. Или вы, способны только критиковать, *доводя до абсурда* точку зрения оппонента?


А это уже переход на личность.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> ādāv eva samaṃ jātāḥ svabhāvena ca nirvṛtāḥ।
> anutpannāśca tattvena tasmāddharmāstvayoditāḥ॥ 17


Ведь вначале вместе (самам) [с причиной] рождены и по сути (свабхавена) упокоены (нирвРта);
Оттого ты и сказал: "дхармы истинно (таттвена) не возникали".

----------


## Natha

> А это уже переход на личность.


А я никого по имени не называл, и фраза ...подайте пример... ни к кому лично не относится, поскольку несколько человек говорили о том, что я не знаю русского языка.

----------


## Natha

> ... и по сути (свабхавена) упокоены (нирвРта)...


Если дхармы успокоены, значит они были активны?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А я никого по имени не называл, и фраза ...подайте пример... ни к кому лично не относится, поскольку несколько человек говорили о том, что я не знаю русского языка.


К такому выводу можно придти, почитав переводы.

----------


## Natha

*Выкладываю восемнадцатый текст*

निःस्वभावास् त्वयाधीमन् रूपाद्याः संप्रकाशिताः।
फेनबुद्बुदमायाभ्रमरीचिकदलीसमाः॥ १८

niḥsvabhāvās tvayādhīman rūpādyāḥ saṃprakāśitāḥ।
phenabudbudamāyābhramarīcikadalīsamāḥ॥ 18

niḥsvabhāva – niḥsvabhāvās - (m.sing.nom)  лишенные самобытности
tvayā - (m.sing.instr)  тобой
dhīmant – dhīman - (m.sing.voc) О! Мудрец
rūpa-ādi – rūpādyāḥ - (m.sing.nom)  форма и прочее…
saṃprakāśita – saṃprakāśitāḥ - (m.sing.nom)  указанные
phena-budbuda-māyā-abhra-marīci-kadalī-samāḥ – phenabudbudamāyābhramarīcikadalīsamāḥ - (m.sing.nom)  похожи на пену, пузырьки, фантазию, облако, мираж, банан.

18.	О! Мудрец, тобой указанные форма и прочее… лишены самобытности, (и) похожи на пену, пузырьки, фантазию, облако, мираж, банан.

Комментарий: 

Не понятно, почему в конце этого сложного слова … phena-budbuda-māyā-abhra-marīci-kadalī-samāḥ – phenabudbudamāyābhramarīcikadalīsamāḥ - (m.sing.nom)  похожи на пену, пузырьки, фантазию, облако, мираж, банан… стоит банан? По крайней мере таково значение слова …kadalī…

----------


## Natha

> К такому выводу можно придти, почитав переводы.


Переводя Нагарджуну, можно сделать вывод, что он не знает санскрит, то есть всё написано до того коряво..., если сравнить с Калидасой. Вот и я не Пушкин, и перевожу текст в том стиле, в котором и писал Нагарджуна, то есть с минимальным использованием слов. Я думаю, что Нагарджуна не писал для поклонников Калидасы. Я думаю, что здесь нет пушкинистов.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Если дхармы успокоены, значит они были активны?


Не успокоены, а упокоены. Мертворожденные, так сказать.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> По крайней мере таково значение слова …kadalī…


У Линдтнера кадали = plantain.




> Kadalī1 (f.) [Sk. kadalī] -- 1. the plantain, Musa sapientium. Owing to the softness and unsubstantiality of its trunk it is used as
> a frequent symbol of unsubstantiality, transitoriness and worthlessness. As the plantain or banana plant always dies down after
> producing fruit, is destroyed as it were by its own fruit, it is used as a simile for a bad man destroyed by the fruit of his own
> deeds:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Переводя Нагарджуну, можно сделать вывод, что он не знает санскрит, то есть всё написано до того коряво..., если сравнить с Калидасой. Вот и я не Пушкин, и перевожу текст в том стиле, в котором и писал Нагарджуна, то есть с минимальным использованием слов. Я думаю, что Нагарджуна не писал для поклонников Калидасы. Я думаю, что здесь нет пушкинистов.


Нагарджуна как раз знал. И написано в общем-то не коряво. Но если быть вне традиции (то есть не в теме), то конечно покажется что написано Нагарджуной коряво, непонятно и не по сути. Вы часто используете те слова, которые нравятся вам, не понимая контекста. Соответственно и получается весьма коряво. Так говорить что вы переводите в том стиле как писал Нагарджуна - это несколько перебор. Не стоит додумывать за автора трактата то, что он не писал. Тут уже был разговор о Нагарджуне и прасангике (хотя он не только тексты по прасангике писал, но скажем и по жентонгу)

----------


## Greedy

> 17.	Именно в начале, рожденные одновременно и самобытно пассивные, тобой названные дхармы, из-за этого, в действительности не возникали.


ādāv eva samaṃ jātāḥ svabhāvena ca nirvṛtāḥ |
anutpannāś ca tattvena tasmād dharmās tvayoditāḥ ||

сначала только сразу же рождаются по природе и исчезают
невозникающие и в реальности поэтому дхармы тобой сказано

17. Тобой сказано, что дхармы по [своей] природе сначала рождаются и сразу же исчезают,
И поэтому [они] не возникающие в реальности.




> 18.	О! Мудрец, тобой указанные форма и прочее… лишены самобытности, (и) похожи на пену, пузырьки, фантазию, облако, мираж, банан.


niḥsvabhāvās tvayā dhīman rūpādyāḥ saṃprakāśitāḥ |
phenabudbudamāyābhramarīcikadalīsamāḥ ||

лишённые природы Тобой о Мудрец! формы и прочее объяснены
пена пузырь иллюзия облако мираж банановое-дерево как

18. Лишённые природы формы и прочее Тобой, о Мудрец!, объяснены
Как пена, пузырь, иллюзия, облако, мираж, банановое дерево.

----------


## Natha

> Вы часто используете те слова, которые нравятся вам, не понимая контекста.


Было дело... существовала единая христианская церковь. Затем, некоторые её члены заявили, что они правильнее *понимают контекст*, и появились православные и католики. Затем появился Лютер, и заявил, что он лучше *понимает контекст*, и появились лютеране. Затем... Я думаю, что хинаянисты считают, что они в большей степени буддисты, чем махаянисты, потому что лучше *понимают контекс* учения Будды. За *контекстом* - это не ко мне.

----------


## Greedy

> Было дело... существовала единая христианская церковь. Затем, некоторые её члены заявили, что они правильнее *понимают контекст*, и появились православные и католики. Затем появился Лютер, и заявил, что он лучше *понимает контекст*, и появились лютеране. Затем... Я думаю, что хинаянисты считают, что они в большей степени буддисты, чем махаянисты, потому что лучше *понимают контекс* учения Будды. За *контекстом* - это не ко мне.


Протестанстанизм в католической церкви возник на волне крайнего непринятия образа жизни высшего римского духовенства.
Старообрядчество на Руси также возникло как ответ на государственное вмешательство, приведшее к реформации некоторых церковных канонов.

С пониманием контекста эти явления не связаны.

ādāv eva samaṃ jātāḥ svabhāvena ca nirvṛtāḥ
anutpannāś ca tattvena tasmād dharmās tvayoditāḥ
Слово *ādāv*, скорее всего, имеет смысл "изначально". Так как стоит в локативе, то имеет смысл "из-за того".
А *ādāv eva* - только из-за того, что
*samaṃ* - вместе с
*svabhāvena* - судя по всему, это не просто "[своя] природа", а "основа", внутренняя "суть" явления.

Только из-за того, что вместе с рождение в своей сути и исчезновение 
не возникшими и в реальности поэтому дхармы тобой названы.

17. Только из-за того, что по [своей] природе рождение сопровождается прекращением,
То дхармы Тобой названы невозникающими в реальности.

Эта шлока перекликается с третьей. Там есть слова:
anutpannaṃ - не возникшее
svabhāvena na taj jātam - не по [собственной] природе оно рождённое

3. Тобой сказано, что возникающее из условий [является] невозникающим,
Оно [является] рождённым не по [своей] природе – таково объяснение пустоты.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.05.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Было дело... существовала единая христианская церковь. Затем, некоторые её члены заявили, что они правильнее *понимают контекст*, и появились православные и католики. Затем появился Лютер, и заявил, что он лучше *понимает контекст*, и появились лютеране. Затем... Я думаю, что хинаянисты считают, что они в большей степени буддисты, чем махаянисты, потому что лучше *понимают контекс* учения Будды. За *контекстом* - это не ко мне.


Раз вы беретесь переводить тексты, не знаю контекста, то и смысла будет немного. Увы и ах.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> jātāḥ svabhāvena ca nirvṛtāḥ


Кстати, почему _ча_ в этой фразе расположена именно так? она же вроде ставится после однородных слов?

----------


## Greedy

> Кстати, почему _ча_ в этой фразе расположена именно так? она же вроде ставится после однородных слов?


Однородными здесь являются *jātāḥ* и *nirvṛtāḥ* - рождённые и успокоенные.

*svabhāvena* уточняет jātāḥ - рождённые [собственной] природой.

*jātāḥ* и *nirvṛtāḥ* - это, всё-таки, причастия.

Получается так:
ādāv eva samaṃ jātāḥ svabhāvena ca nirvṛtāḥ
anutpannāś ca tattvena tasmād dharmās tvayoditāḥ

17. Только из-за того, что рождённые природой и успокоенные одинаковы,
То дхармы Тобой названы невозникающими в реальности.

----------


## Нико

> Однородными здесь являются *jātāḥ* и *nirvṛtāḥ* - рождённые и успокоенные.
> 
> *svabhāvena* уточняет jātāḥ - рождённые [собственной] природой.
> 
> *jātāḥ* и *nirvṛtāḥ* - это, всё-таки, причастия.
> 
> Получается так:
> ādāv eva samaṃ jātāḥ svabhāvena ca nirvṛtāḥ
> anutpannāś ca tattvena tasmād dharmās tvayoditāḥ
> ...


Опять правьте.

----------


## Нико

> Переводя Нагарджуну, можно сделать вывод, что он не знает санскрит, то есть всё написано до того коряво..., если сравнить с Калидасой. Вот и я не Пушкин, и перевожу текст в том стиле, в котором и писал Нагарджуна, то есть с минимальным использованием слов. Я думаю, что Нагарджуна не писал для поклонников Калидасы. Я думаю, что здесь нет пушкинистов.


При чём тут Пушкин? Читая переводы текстов святого Нагарджуны на английский язык, не вижу ни малейших корявостей. Его стиль и язык вообще был безупречен, если даже по-тибетски читать. А вот, если Вы беретесь за такое большое дело, нужно русским владеть прилично. Зачем на всеобщее обозрение выставлять свой недостаток образования? Уж простите меня.

----------


## Нико

"Дхармы успокоены" -- это не вариант. Надо найти что-то более удобоваримое.

----------


## Natha

> Читая переводы текстов святого Нагарджуны на английский язык, не вижу ни малейших корявостей. Его стиль и язык вообще был безупречен, если даже по-тибетски читать.


Ну так вы читали переводы на английский и тибетский, а не санскритский оригинал, вот в этих переводах и безупречны стиль и язык... - переводчикам на английский скажите спасибо.


> А вот, если Вы беретесь за такое большое дело, нужно русским владеть прилично. Зачем на всеобщее обозрение выставлять свой недостаток образования? Уж простите меня.


А вы что, плохо понимаете то, о чём я сейчас пишу? - я думаю это не так, да и другие сообщения, не являющиеся переводами, я думаю, прекрасно понимаете. Например, моё сообщение на которое вы дали ответ, судя по всему, прекрасно поняли. То есть, в этом случае у меня с русским всё впорядке. 

Так когда же мой русский, как и русский Greedy, начинает хромать? - вот, вот... лишь переводя Нагарджуну. И причина внезапной "хромоты" моего русского одна - нежелание нести отсебятину следуя за тем или иным *контекстом*.

Однако вы правы, в том смысле, что можно попытаться сделать то же самое более читабельным.

----------


## Natha

> У Линдтнера кадали = plantain.


Что такое слово …kadalī… согласно словарю я знаю, но почему банан, или банановое дерево,  а ни кокос?

Или, вот в этом тексте, из  madhyamakaśāstra,  тоже употребляется слово …банан… :

phenapiṇḍopamaṁ rūpaṁ vedanā budbudopamā |
 marīcisadṛśī saṁjñā saṁskārāḥ *kadalīnibhāḥ* |
 māyopamaṁ ca vijñānam uktamādityabandhunā || iti ||

"Форма подобна взбитому тесту, ощущение подобно пузырькам,   концепции подобны миражу,   самскары подобны *бананам*,   сознание подобно фантазии – так сказано Адитибандхуном.

Почему ни ананас?

----------


## Natha

*Выкладываю девятнадцатый текст*

इन्द्रियैर् उपलब्धं यत् तत् तत्त्वेन भवेद् यदि।
जातास् तत्त्वविदो बालास् तत्त्वज्ञानेन किं तदा॥ १९

indriyair upalabdhaṃ yat tat tattvena bhaved yadi।
jātās tattvavido bālās tattvajñānena kiṃ tadā॥ 19

indriya – indriyair - индриями
upalabdha – upalabdhaṃ - (n.sing.nom)   воспринято
yat - (n.sing.nom)   что
tat - (n.sing.nom)   то
tattva – tattvena - (adv) истинным
bhū – bhaved - (opt.P1.3p.sing)   может быть
yadi - Если
jāta – jātās - (m.pl.nom)    рождённые
tattva-vid – tattvavido - (m.pl.nom)    мудрецы
bāla – bālās - (m.pl.nom)    дети
tattva-jñāna – tattvajñānena - (n.sing.instr)   со знанием истины
kiṃ - что
tadā – тогда

19.	Если то, что воспринято индриями может быть истинным, тогда что, дети – (это) мудрецы, рождённые со знанием истины?

----------


## Natha

> 18. Лишённые природы формы и прочее Тобой, о Мудрец!, объяснены
> Как пена, пузырь, иллюзия, облако, мираж, банановое дерево.


Может быть "18. Лишённые природы форма и прочее..." а в остальном всё как и у меня. Отличия не большие. Да, можно попытаться сделать более читабельным стиль - это я про себя.

----------


## Natha

> Раз вы беретесь переводить тексты, не знаю контекста, то и смысла будет немного. Увы и ах.


На мой взгляд, лучший перевод тот, читая который, читатель имеет возможность сам развить собственную теорию относительно того, что имел ввиду сочинитель, вполне возможно отличающуюся от теории другого, прочитавшего тот же перевод.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (04.05.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Что такое слово …kadalī… согласно словарю я знаю, но почему банан, или банановое дерево,  а ни кокос?


Почему банановое дерево - это уже контекст, которого Вы избегаете.
Но если интересно, то потому что банановое дерево, дав плоды, засыхает. Это пример того, как нечто рождается, вырастает, даёт результат и умирает.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Что такое слово …kadalī… согласно словарю я знаю, но почему банан, или банановое дерево,  а ни кокос?
> Почему ни ананас?


 Потому, что кокосы растут на пальме. А банан--это недолговечная трава.

С пустотным стеблем, надо понимать:



> LVIII. O best of men, since everything is impermanent, devoid of
> self, refugeless, protectorless, and homeless, free your mind from Samsara which is like the* pithless plantain* tree (?).

----------


## Greedy

> Может быть "18. Лишённые природы форма и прочее..."


Почему тогда окончание *rūpādyāḥ* на *āḥ*, а не на *aḥ*?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> На мой взгляд, лучший перевод тот, читая который, читатель имеет возможность сам развить собственную теорию относительно того, что имел ввиду сочинитель, вполне возможно отличающуюся от теории другого, прочитавшего тот же перевод.


Это называется не перевод, а изврат. Перевод должен передавать смысл того, что писал автор. А для этого опять-таки надо быть в теме и не выдумывать и не вводить новодел. И не делать перевод так, чтобы он вызывал сомнение или неправильное трактование.

----------

Pema Sonam (04.05.2012), Vladiimir (04.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.05.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Однородными здесь являются *jātāḥ* и *nirvṛtāḥ* - рождённые и успокоенные.
> *jātāḥ* и *nirvṛtāḥ* - это, всё-таки, причастия.


Это понятно. Вы пишете что-то, что не относится к вопросу



> почему ча в этой фразе расположена именно так? она же вроде ставится* после* однородных слов?





> *svabhāvena* уточняет jātāḥ - рождённые [собственной] природой.


А вдруг оно относится к нирвртАХ или к обоим?




> Получается так:
> *ādāv eva* samaṃ jātāḥ svabhāvena ca nirvṛtāḥ
> 
> 17. Только из-за того, что рождённые природой и успокоенные одинаковы,


Едва ли там "только из-за". _Уже в начале_. Накрайняк,_ с самого начала_.

----------


## sergey

> но почему банан, или банановое дерево, а ни кокос?
> 
> Или, вот в этом тексте, из madhyamakaśāstra, тоже употребляется слово …банан… :
> 
> "Форма подобна взбитому тесту, ощущение подобно пузырькам, концепции подобны миражу, самскары подобны бананам, сознание подобно фантазии – так сказано Адитибандхуном.
> 
> Почему ни ананас?


Банан, пузыри и т.д. упоминаются в Пхена сутте. Нагарджуна в madhyamakaśāstra видимо ссылается на неё.
Почему в сутте упоминается банан? Мне довелось в детстве пожить в одной теплой стране, где росли бананы, поэтому могу объяснить "из первых рук". Банан  -это травянистое растение, не дерево. Как кочан капусты, хотя твердый, состоит из зеленых листьев, или как стебли некоторых трав, если срывали их и видели, состоят из концентрических слоев, так же и ствол банана состоит из травянистых концентрических слоев. Буквально можно воткнуть нож и разрезать поперек (наружные слои по-моему засохшие более жесткие). Т.е. если вы ищете древесину (см. сутту), в частности, самую ценную (как говорится в суттах) центральную часть, то в банане вы её не найдете - можно снимать круг за кругом зеленые травянистые круговые слои, до самой середины, ничего твердого не обнаружится.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (04.05.2012), Сергей Ч (04.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Ну так вы читали переводы на английский и тибетский, а не санскритский оригинал, вот в этих переводах и безупречны стиль и язык... - переводчикам на английский скажите спасибо


Так я им уже сказала спасибо.



> .А вы что, плохо понимаете то, о чём я сейчас пишу? - я думаю это не так, да и другие сообщения, не являющиеся переводами, я думаю, прекрасно понимаете. Например, моё сообщение на которое вы дали ответ, судя по всему, прекрасно поняли. То есть, в этом случае у меня с русским всё впорядке.


Я очень ценю Ваши усилия. Просто перевод на русский должен быть хорош на нашем языке. 





> Так когда же мой русский, как и русский Greedy, начинает хромать? - вот, вот... лишь переводя Нагарджуну. И причина внезапной "хромоты" моего русского одна - нежелание нести отсебятину следуя за тем или иным


Это не отсебятина, а просто лит.русск. язык




> Однако вы правы, в том смысле, что можно попытаться сделать то же самое более читабельным.


Ну да.

----------


## Юй Кан

Уже которую страницу хочу напомнить о т.н. "переводческой этике", из которой вытекает табу на порицание переводчика и его перевода, какими бы они ни были.
В идеале правильным будет молча : ) предложить свою версию перевода _всего текста_.
Пытаться же переводить мало того что совместно, так ещё и по фрагментам, _не зная всего текста_ -- тоже, конечно, способ приблизиться к идеалу, но, по мне, наиболее сложный из всех.
Вот и я опрометчиво встрял в такое, хотя не раз зарекался не браться переводить фрагменты текста (тем паче -- объёмного, поэтического, философского). В рез-те получил очередной урок...

Что до русского, то настырно упрекать в его незнании бесполезно.
Ведь _взрослый_ человек, не владеющий хорошим литературным слогом (нормальное явление, кстати), уже не сможет что-либо исправить в этом смысле.
И единственная польза от таких настырных упрёков -- явить, насколько, якобы, мол-де, крут в знании родного языка лично упрекающий, сам пишущий, зачастую, небезупречно...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.05.2012)

----------


## Natha

> Почему банановое дерево - это уже контекст, которого Вы избегаете.
> Но если интересно, то потому что банановое дерево, дав плоды, засыхает. Это пример того, как нечто рождается, вырастает, даёт результат и умирает.


В данном случае речь идёт ни о контексте, а скорее, о метафоре. Я понял вас, однако кукуруза, подсонечник и прочее..., тоже, дав плоды, в виде зёрен, засыхают.

----------


## Natha

> Банан, пузыри и т.д. упоминаются в [URL="http://dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn22.095.kual.html"] Банан  -это травянистое растение, не дерево.


Понятно. Банан - иллюзорное дерево.

----------


## Natha

*Выкладываю двадцатый текст*

जडत्वम् अप्रमाणत्वम् अथाव्याकृतताम् अपि।
विपरीतपरिज्ञानम् इन्द्रियानां त्वम् ऊचिवान्॥ २०

jaḍatvam apramāṇatvam athāvyākṛtatām api।
viparītaparijñānam indriyānāṃ tvam ūcivān॥ 20

jaḍatva – jaḍatvam - (n.sing.nom)     тупость
apramāṇatva – apramāṇatvam - (n.sing.nom)     отсутствие достоверности
atha - теперь
avyākṛtatā – avyākṛtatām - (f.sing.acc)  отсутствие решения
api – что (даже)
viparīta-parijñāna – viparītaparijñānam - (n.sing.nom)     неточное восприятие
indriya – indriyānāṃ - (m.pl.gen) для индрий (или индриям)
tvam - Ты
vac – ūcivān - (m.sing.nom)  учил

20.	Ты учил, что индриям (присущи): тупость, отсутствие достоверности, отсутствие решения, неточное восприятие.

----------


## Асуман

> jātāḥ svabhāvena ca nirvṛtāḥ
> 			
> 		
> 
> Кстати, почему _ча_ в этой фразе расположена именно так? она же вроде ставится после однородных слов?


"Ча" ставится по-разному: и после, и между. Если полагать jātāḥ и nirvṛtāḥ однородными словами, то через "ча" они могут быть записаны как "jātāḥ nirvṛtāḥ ca" или "jātāḥ ca nirvṛtāḥ ca" или "jātāḥ ca nirvṛtāḥ". Никакой принципиальной разницы тут нет.

----------


## Greedy

Пара моментов как Нагарджуна говорит о собственной природе вещей и об абсолютной реальности.

*jātāḥ svabhāvena* - дословно это *рождённые природой* - рождённое, обладающее самобытием.
*anutpannāś tattvena* - дословно это *нерождённые таковостью* - нерождённое, в истинном смысле.

Надо подумать, как составить более читабельно соотношения *нечто природой* и *нечто таковостью*.
Если про таковость мы можем сказать *нечто, являющееся объектом таковости*, то фраза *нечто, являющееся объектом природы* довольно нетривиальна. Хотя смысл именно такой: есть таковость и то, как всё с позиции таковости, и есть природа (самобытие) и то, как всё с позиции этой природы.

Пока получается несколько коряво:

17-я шлока

ādāv eva samaṃ jātāḥ svabhāvena ca nirvṛtāḥ |
anutpannāś ca tattvena tasmād dharmās tvayoditāḥ ||

в изначальном именно равный рождённые природой и завершённые
нерождённые таковостью поэтому дхармы Тобой сказанные

Тобой сказано, что в изначальном абсолютно равны рождённые природой и завершённые,
Поэтому дхармы [являются] нерождёнными таковостью.

19-я шлока

indriyair upalabdhaṃ yat tat tattvena bhaved yadi |
jātās tattvavido bālās tattvajñānena kiṃ tadā ||

органами чувств воспринятое любое таковостью допустить если
рождённые обнаружившими таковость дети знатоком таковости кто тогда?

19. Если допустить, что воспринятое органами чувств [является] нечто таковостью,
[То даже] дети с рождения [являются] обнаружившими таковость. Кто же тогда [является] знатоком таковости?

----------


## Natha

> Почему тогда окончание *rūpādyāḥ* на *āḥ*, а не на *aḥ*?


Я рассматриваю это так. С чем согласуется rūpādyāḥ? – с niḥsvabhāvās и saṃprakāśitāḥ, то есть и там, и там множественное число, таким образом, единственное число rūpādyāḥ – это rūpādya. 

Вот что такое ādyá, согласно М-В: immediately preceding (ekādaṡâ̱dya , immediately before the eleventh the tenth), earlier, older; то есть …непосредственно предшествующее…, …более раннее…, …более позднее… Потому-то я вот так и перевёл … форма и прочее…

Да более привычная конструкция rūpādayaḥ от rūpādi.
Если же rūpādyāḥ - это родительный падеж,  женского рода, то почему, в таком случае, rūpādi должно быть женского рода?

----------


## Юй Кан

Ремарка: tattva и tathaata -- разные, хотя в чём-то и сходные, понятия.
_таттва_ = "истина", _татхагата_ = "таковость".

Что же касается tattvena, то у МВ (и не только) в статье *tattva* сказано:
-- {ena} instr. ind. *according to the true state or nature of anything , in truth , truly , really , accurately* Mn. vii , 68 MBh. R.

Ещё общий совет: сам давно уже пользуюсь поиском вариантов перевода того или иного слова (или его форм), вводя в Гугле ключ:
sanskrit "_искомое слово_".

----------


## Greedy

> Ремарка: tattva и tathaata -- разные, хотя в чём-то и сходные, понятия.
> _таттва_ = "истина", _татхагата_ = "таковость".
> 
> Что же касается tattvena, то у МВ (и не только) в статье *tattva* сказано:
> -- {ena} instr. ind. *according to the true state or nature of anything , in truth , truly , really , accurately* Mn. vii , 68 MBh. R.


Хопкинс в своём Тиб-Санскр-Англ слово tattva переводит как "реальность; таковость".
У M-B также есть расшифровка, что tattva - это tad & tvam, т.е. "таковость".

Ваша ремарка из M-B про *tattvena* хороша, если при этом что-то подобное можно было бы сказать про *svabhāvena*.
Потому что эти понятия в данном случаи противопоставляются. Одно даёт одни результаты, другое - другие.

Можно переписать это общепринятым способом, но тогда пропадёт это сравнение.
Получится *нечто по природе* и *нечто, c точки зрения абсолютной истины*.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ваша ремарка из M-B про *tattvena* хороша, если при этом что-то подобное можно было бы сказать про *svabhāvena*.
> Потому что эти понятия в данном случаи противопоставляются. Одно даёт одни результаты, другое - другие.
> 
> Можно переписать это общепринятым способом, но тогда пропадёт это сравнение.
> Получится *нечто по природе* и *нечто, c точки зрения абсолютной истины*.


ИМХО, не более того. : )

Тут:
-- svabhāvena = "по своей природе";
-- tattvena = "по сути, поистине" (прибегнув к высокому штилю, можно даже сказать "воистину" : ).

Подставьте у себя, если получится?

----------


## Greedy

> Тут:
> -- svabhāvena = "по своей природе";
> -- tattvena = "по сути, поистине" (прибегнув к высокому штилю, можно даже сказать "воистину" : ).


Всё дело в том, что когда по-русски написано "*рождённое по своей природе*", то это читается как есть *нечто, которое было рождено некой природой*.

А Нагарджуна вкладывает совершенно иной смысл.
Есть некая *свабхавена (svabhāvena)* - то, что воспринимают органы восприятия.
"*Рождённое свабхавеной*" - это есть *нечто, что называется рождённым, что принадлежит сфере "свабхавена"*.
(Правильнее, наверное, говорить про свабхаву. Свабхавена - это свабхава в творительном падеже.)

Точно также понимается "*нечто таковостью*" - есть *нечто, что принадлежит сфере "таковость"*.

----------


## Юй Кан

Сорь, опять, кажись, ввязываюсь в то, от чего зарекался, но раз сказал А, скажу и Б, не претендуя на что-либо...
Вот у мну получается такой вариант 17-й шлоки, _вынутой из контекста, ибо (см. выше, где говорилось о необходимости пройти самому весь текст до конца, на что у меня ни времени, ни желания нет %)_:

ādāv eva samaṃ jātāḥ svabhāvena ca nirvṛtāḥ |
anutpannāś ca tattvena tasmād dharmās tvayoditāḥ ||

Тобою сказано: дхармы, будучи изначально по природе своей нерождёнными и завершёнными,
являются, в силу этого, поистине нерождёнными.

Это просто как пример литературного перевода одной гатхи, не более того.

И ещё раз: для начала, по мне, необходимо объять умом : ) весь контекст. Для чего нужно, опять-таки, сделать _самому_ черновой перевод _всего текста_), составляя параллельно словарь лексики автора именно для этого текста, неоднократно внося коррективы и в словарь, и в перевод.
И только потом можно пытаться что-то _внятно_ говорить от имени автора.

----------

Карма Палджор (04.05.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Тобою сказано: дхармы, будучи изначально по природе своей *нерождёнными* и завершёнными,
> являются, в силу этого, поистине нерождёнными.


В выделенном слове фактическая ошибка.





> И ещё раз: для начала, по мне, необходимо объять умом : ) весь контекст. Для чего нужно, опять-таки, сделать _самому_ черновой перевод _всего текста_), составляя параллельно словарь лексики автора именно для этого текста, неоднократно внося коррективы и в словарь, и в перевод.
> И только потом можно пытаться что-то _внятно_ говорить от имени автора.


Я этим и занимаюсь. Дошло до того, что даже первые шлоки приходится переделывать.

----------


## Natha

> ādāv eva samaṃ jātāḥ svabhāvena ca nirvṛtāḥ |
> anutpannāś ca tattvena tasmād dharmās tvayoditāḥ ||
> 
> Тобою сказано: дхармы, будучи изначально по природе своей нерождёнными и завершёнными,
> являются, в силу этого, поистине нерождёнными.


Как я рассматриваю участие других, в затеяном мной обсуждении:
читаешь мой перевод, если не согласен, выкладываешь свой, а чтобы облегчить участь участников, я и сделал перевод каждого слова.

Вот мой перевод этого текста:

17.	Именно в начале одновременно рожденные и самобытно пассивные, тобой (так) описанные дхармы, по этой причине, в действительности не возникали.

Сравниваю с вашим, большой разницы не вижу, хотя вами и пропущено слово ...sama – samaṃ - (adv) одновременно... 

Да, у вас ...по своей природе..., у меня ...самобытно..., могу заменить своё вашим. Да, можно принять и слово ...завершённые..., посколько nirvṛtāḥ относится к нирване.

Вот мой изменённый вариант этого текста:

17.     Потому тобой описанные дхармы, в действительности не возникали, (что) изначально (и) рождены одновременно, и по своей природе завершены.

----------


## Юй Кан

> В выделенном слове фактическая ошибка.


Да. : ))
А если её исправить, будет, как на меня, не только точнее по словам, но и... глубже/интереснее по смыслу. : )
И опять: _после ознакомлении со всем текстом и этот вариант может оказаться неверным_.
Просто, повторюсь, привёл пример литературного перевода, не более.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот мой изменённый вариант этого текста:
> 
> 17.     Потому тобой описанные дхармы, в действительности не возникали, (что) изначально (и) рождены одновременно, и по своей природе завершены.


Не буду спорить: Вам виднее,что чем заменить в своей версии.
Дам только ред./коррект. замечания.
1. Слово "описанные" -- очень рисковое, ибо имеет второй смысл, _нехороший_ почти для любого будд. философского контекста : ). Потому его лучше избегать _вообще_.
2. "Тобой описанные [...] не возникали", а "тобой [...] не описанные" -- возникали, что ли?

Это -- просто из вежливости и ещё потому, что уж очень режет глаз. А так у меня столько возражений того же рода, что, если ими заняться, надо бросать перевод, над которым работаю сейчас. А я к этому не готов. %)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.05.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А Нагарджуна вкладывает совершенно иной смысл.
> Есть некая *свабхавена (svabhāvena)* - то, что воспринимают органы восприятия.


Только у него нисколечки об этом не сказано. Зато так пишут некоторые переводные тибетцы.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> 17. Потому тобой описанные дхармы, в действительности не возникали, (что) изначально (и) рождены одновременно, и по своей природе завершены.


"Проповеданные тобой дхармы". А что такое "по своей природе завершены"??????

----------


## Нико

> Как я рассматриваю участие других, в затеяном мной обсуждении:
> читаешь мой перевод, если не согласен, выкладываешь свой, а чтобы облегчить участь участников, я и сделал перевод каждого слова.
> 
> Вот мой перевод этого текста:
> 
> 17.	Именно в начале одновременно рожденные и самобытно пассивные, тобой (так) описанные дхармы, по этой причине, в действительности не возникали.
> 
> Сравниваю с вашим, большой разницы не вижу, хотя вами и пропущено слово ...sama – samaṃ - (adv) одновременно... 
> 
> ...



Вы прям как автопереводчик.

----------

Кунсанг (05.05.2012)

----------


## Natha

*Выкладываю двадцать первый текст*

अज्ञानेनावृतो येन यथावन् न प्रपद्यते।
लोकस् तेन यथाभूतम् इति मत्वात्वयोदितम्॥ २१

ajñānenāvṛto yena yathāvan na prapadyate।
lokas tena yathābhūtam iti matvātvayoditam॥ 21

ajñāna – ajñānena -  (n.sing.instr)   из-за незнания
āvṛta – āvṛto - (m.sing.nom)  окутанный
yena -  (n.sing.instr)   которым
yathāvant – yathāvan - (adv) как есть
na - не
prapad – prapadyate - (pass.3P.sing) постигается
loka – lokas - (m.sing.nom)  мир
tena –  (n.sing.instr)   из-за того (тем)
yathābhūta – yathābhūtam - (adv) как таковой
iti – таким образом
mā – matvā - (ger) понимая
tvayā - (m.sing.instr)  тобой
udita – uditam - (n.sing.nom)  указанное


21.	Понимая как есть тобой указанное, (получается, что) из-за того незнания которым (он) окутан, (этот) мир как таковой не постигается.

----------


## Natha

> "Проповеданные тобой дхармы". А что такое "по своей природе завершены"??????


Да, будет лучше оставить как есть ...по своей природе пассивны...

Вот ещё один  вариант:

17. Потому тобой охарактеризованные дхармы, в действительности не возникали, (что) изначально - (и) рождены одновременно, и по своей природе пассивны.

Я теперь понимаю, для чего Нагарджуна составил комментарий к "Виграха-вйавартани" - этот текст без комментариев, по его мнению, понять невозможно, иначе для чего делать комментарий к ясно понимаемому тексту? Вот так и с моими переводами - следует давать смысловой комментарий.

----------


## Natha

> 2. "Тобой описанные [...] не возникали", а "тобой [...] не описанные" -- возникали, что ли?


Ну, если я говорю, что я кого-то не люблю, это что, означает, что я его ненавижу?

----------


## Natha

*Выкладываю перевод двадцать второго текста*

अस्तीति शाश्वती दृष्तिर् नास्तीत्य् उच्छेददर्शनम्।
तेनान्तद्वयनिर्मुक्तो धर्मो यं देशितस् त्वया॥ २२

astīti śāśvatī dṛṣtir nāstīty ucchedadarśanam।
tenāntadvayanirmukto dharmo yaṃ deśitas tvayā॥ 22

as – asti - (ind.P2.3p.sing)    Существует
iti - так
śāśvatī – śāśvatī - (f.sing.nom)   постоянное
dṛṣti – dṛṣtir - (f.sing.nom)   восприятие
na - не
as – asti - (ind.P2.3p.sing)    существует
ity - так
uccheda-darśana – ucchedadarśanam - (n.sing.nom)   ущербная точка зрения
tena - (m.sing.nom)  благодаря такой
anta-dvaya-nirmukta – antadvayanirmukto - (m.sing.nom)  лишена внутренней двойственности
dharma – dharmo - (m.sing.nom)  дхарма
yaṃ - (m.sing.nom)  которая
deśita – deśitas - (m.sing.nom)  описана
tvayā - (m.sing.instr)  тобой 


22.	Существует постоянное восприятие, ущербная точка зрения не существует…, благодаря такой (позиции) тобой описана дхарма, которая лишена внутренней двойственности.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну, если я говорю, что я кого-то не люблю, это что, означает, что я его ненавижу?


У меня речь лишь о том, что замена прямого, простого и ясного перевода tvayoditam как "тобою сказано" на "тобою описанные/охарактеризованные" приводит к некорректности высказывания, на которую я и указал.

----------


## Natha

> У меня речь лишь о том, что замена прямого, простого и ясного перевода tvayoditam как "тобою сказано" на "тобою описанные/охарактеризованные" приводит к некорректности высказывания, на которую я и указал.


Согласен. Писатель тот, кто имеет читателей. Имеет читателей тот, кто понимает их вкус.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Согласен. Писатель тот, кто имеет читателей. Имеет читателей тот, кто понимает их вкус.


Вот и опять рисковое/двусмысленное слово: "имеет"... %)

----------

Нико (06.05.2012)

----------


## Асуман

> Вот и опять рисковое/двусмысленное слово: "имеет"... %)


Вы это всерьёз пишете? С таким подходом ведь лучше вообще рот не раскрывать - столько в русском языке многозначных слов. Вот хотя бы взять "Сказку о золотом петушке". Уже само название двусмысленное. В сотнях невинных фраз можно усмотреть такую пошлятину, что туши свет. Что же теперь, все многозначные слова табуировать? А разговаривать тогда как?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы это всерьёз пишете? С таким подходом ведь лучше вообще рот не раскрывать - столько в русском языке многозначных слов. Вот хотя бы взять "Сказку о золотом петушке". Уже само название двусмысленное. В сотнях невинных фраз можно усмотреть такую пошлятину, что туши свет. Что же теперь, все многозначные слова табуировать? А разговаривать тогда как?


Да, пишу это на полном серьёзе.
Пояснение: если человек, переводя буддийский философский, да ещё поэтический текст, не способен выбрать из множества возможных вариантов перевода слова (или, как в нашем конкретном случае, -- компаунда) вариант, _исключающий двусмысленность и не приводящий к некорректности фразы_, то Пушкин, сказки и любые самооправдывающие отговорки тут ни при чём.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.05.2012)

----------


## Асуман

Конечно, из двух равных вариантов нужно выбирать наиболее благозвучный. Но перегибать с такой цензурой не стоит. (А-а! Вот и у меня рисковое слово!) Если слова "описанный" или "имеет" будут явно наиболее точным переводом, то не вижу ничего плохого в их использовании, несмотря на то, что какой-нибудь озабоченный читатель сможет углядеть в них особый смысл. Полностью избежать возможности левых интерпретаций всё равно не получится.

----------

sergey (05.05.2012), Нико (06.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Конечно, из двух равных вариантов нужно выбирать наиболее благозвучный. Но перегибать с такой цензурой не стоит. (А-а! Вот и у меня рисковое слово!) Если слова "описанный" или "имеет" будут явно наиболее точным переводом, то не вижу ничего плохого в их использовании, несмотря на то, что какой-нибудь озабоченный читатель сможет углядеть в них особый смысл. Полностью избежать возможности левых интерпретаций всё равно не получится.


Мои извинения, но эстраполяции, не имеющие отношения _к чувству слова, контекста_... не обсуждам. %)
Ибо такими экстраполяциями можно оправдывать (зачем, кстати?) что и кого угодно, однако ошибка с выбором слова остаётся ошибкой, которую лучше признать, исправить и впредь избегать, чем оправдывать или оправдываться.
Банальные же, даже для неискушённого переводчика, вещи говорю... Азы, можно сказать. С чем тут спорить?

----------


## Асуман

> С чем тут спорить?


С максимализмом.




> 1. Слово "описанные" -- очень рисковое, ибо имеет второй смысл, _нехороший_ почти для любого будд. философского контекста : ). Потому его лучше избегать _вообще_.


В данном конкретном случае вы правы - употребление этого слова не было необходимым. Но где-то в другом месте оно окажется наиболее точным переводом. А потому "избегать вообще" - плохой совет.

----------


## Юй Кан

> С максимализмом.


Странное толкование _высокого уровня требований к культуре слова_, без которой переводы буддийских текстов превращаются в профанацию, а перевод становится маловразумительным...




> В данном конкретном случае вы правы - употребление этого слова не было необходимым. Но где-то в другом месте оно окажется наиболее точным переводом. А потому "избегать вообще" - плохой совет.


Вот опять: ДА, НО... И пошло поехало туманное "в другом месте", вплоть до "плохой совет". %)
Напомню: речь у меня шла и идёт о переводах будд. текстов, а не неких "других мест".

И показываю варианты для того самого "описанное", навскидку: _сказанное, поведанное, изложенное, объяснённое_...
Наконец -- _начертанное_ (хотя Будда, насколько знаю, никогда ничего сам не писал. %)

Что до "имеет", так это -- просторечивая форма, вряд ли вообще допустимая в будд. тексте применительно к чувствующим существам.
Сравните: "*Будда имел учеников*" и "*У Будды были ученики*"?
Или: "*лама имеет учеников*" и "*у ламы есть ученики*"...
Если не чувствуете разницу -- чем могу Вам помочь?

----------

Нико (06.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.05.2012)

----------


## Асуман

> Вот опять: ДА, НО... И пошло поехало туманное "в другом месте", вплоть до "плохой совет". %)
> Напомню: речь у меня шла и идёт о переводах будд. текстов, а не неких "других мест".
> 
> И показываю варианты для того самого "описанное", навскидку: _сказанное, поведанное, изложенное, объяснённое_...
> Наконец -- _начертанное_ (хотя Будда, насколько знаю, никогда ничего сам не писал. %)


Я не читал даже малой части всех буддийских текстов, чтобы знать, встречалась ли там именно такая ситуация, где слово "описанный" будет наиболее уместным. А уместно оно именно в такой ситуации, где сначала Будда описывал что-то (чью-то внешность, например), а потом об этом говорится как об "описанном". У слов "изложенный", "объяснённый" и т.п. другое значение. Мне как-то адекватной замены в голову не приходит.




> Сравните: "*Будда имел учеников*" и "*У Будды были ученики*"?
> Или: "*лама имеет учеников*" и "*у ламы есть ученики*"...
> Если не чувствуете разницу -- чем могу Вам помочь?


Не передёргивайте. Я чувствую разницу. "Имел учеников" - вообще канцеляризм, некрасиво. С другой стороны сравните фразы: "лама хотел иметь учеников" и "лама хотел, чтобы у него были ученики". Обе плохо звучат. Можно сказать "лама хотел завести учеников" - звучит получше, но у "завести" ассоциации больше с собачкой или мотоциклом, а не с учеником, так что тоже плохо... Могли бы вы предложить хороший вариант для такой фразы?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я не читал даже малой части всех буддийских текстов, чтобы знать, встречалась ли там именно такая ситуация, где слово "описанный" будет наиболее уместным. А уместно оно именно в такой ситуации, где сначала Будда описывал что-то (чью-то внешность, например), а потом об этом говорится как об "описанном". У слов "изложенный", "объяснённый" и т.п. другое значение. Мне как-то адекватной замены в голову не приходит.


Может, стоит вернуться к самому простому варианту: "сказанное тобою о [...]"? Чтоб не искать более сложные... : )




> Не передёргивайте.


Мне пояснить, что заданное в виде _риторического_ вопроса не является передёргиванием?
Мы, с Вашей помощью, выходим уже, к сожалению, на тот уровень диалога, где экстраполяции и деликатные замены (вроде вместо "употребление этого слова было *ошибкой*" -- "употребление этого слова *не было необходимым*") сменяются агрессивными интонациями...




> Я чувствую разницу. "Имел учеников" - вообще канцеляризм, некрасиво. С другой стороны сравните фразы: "лама хотел иметь учеников" и "лама хотел, чтобы у него были ученики". Обе плохо звучат. Можно сказать "лама хотел завести учеников" - звучит получше, но у "завести" ассоциации больше с собачкой или мотоциклом, а не с учеником, так что тоже плохо... Могли бы вы предложить хороший вариант для такой фразы?


Мы... могли бы, но не бум. : ))
То, что кто хотел сказать -- сказал, и кто что понял -- то его.
Состязаться же в знании родного языка резона не вижу: поздно мне уже, состязаться. %) Раньше -- было интересно. Теперь -- нет.
С уважением. : )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.05.2012)

----------


## Асуман

Ну да, поговорили каждый о своём, и каждый при своём же остался.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну да, поговорили каждый о своём, и каждый при своём же остался.


Да, *мои личные* высокие требования к культуре речи переводчика будд. текстов (о чём речь была с начала и до конца) понижать не дам никому! : ))

----------

Карма Палджор (05.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Да, *мои личные* высокие требования к культуре речи переводчика будд. текстов (о чём речь была с начала и до конца) понижать не дам никому! : ))


Полностью согласна.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.05.2012)

----------


## Антип Байда

Если бы мне было лень переводить текст (но было бы надо, по какой-то причине(зачет, халтура)), то я бы поступил так- долбил бы автопереводчиком, сглаживал явные несуразности, затем выкладывал, например здесь. 
И лепил бы уже по результату, из качественной, процеженной глины.

----------


## Нико

Вообще сейчас перечитала описанное тут...... Сильно смеялась. Спасибо!

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вообще сейчас перечитала описанное тут...... Сильно смеялась. Спасибо!


Нико мне друг, но... Как можно перечитать _описанное_?! %)

----------


## Natha

*Двадцать третий текст*

चतुष्कोटिविनिर्मुक्तास् तेन धर्मास् त्वयोदिताः।
विज्ञानस्याप्य् अविज्ञेया वाचां किम् उत गोचराः॥ २३

catuṣkoṭivinirmuktās tena dharmās tvayoditāḥ।
vijñānasyāpy avijñeyā vācāṃ kim uta gocarāḥ॥ 23

catuṣ-koṭi-vinirmukta - catuṣkoṭivinirmuktās - (m.pl.nom) лишённые четырёх вариантов
tena - (n.sing.instr)   благодаря этому 
dharma – dharmās - (m.pl.nom) дхармы
tvayā - (m.sing.instr)     тобой
udita – uditāḥ - (m.pl.nom) описаны
vijñāna – vijñānasya - (n.sing.gen) для (уровня) сознания
apy - даже
avijñeya –avijñeyā - (m.pl.nom) непознаваемые
vāc – vācāṃ - (f.pl.gen)  у высказываний
kim - как
uta - же
gocara – gocarāḥ - (m.pl.nom) объекты

23.	Благодаря этому, тобой охарактеризованы лишённые четырёх вариантов, непознаваемые даже для уровня сознания дхармы, как же  (они могут быть) объектами у высказываний?

Комментарий: Вот, что такое … catuṣ-koṭi-vinirmukta - catuṣkoṭivinirmuktās - (m.pl.nom) лишённые четырёх вариантов…

Мадхйамака-шастра, первая глава:

3.	Характеризуемые сущности познаются когда-либо,  где-либо, кем-либо как   проявившиеся: ни от себя, ни от другого, ни двояко, ни беспричинно.

----------


## Natha

> Вообще сейчас перечитала* описанное* тут...


Вы это что? - *...описанное...* буддистам употребление таких слов _не можно_.

----------


## Natha

> Если бы мне было лень переводить текст (но было бы надо, по какой-то причине(зачет, халтура)), то я бы поступил так- долбил бы автопереводчиком...


А что, есть автопереводчик с санскрита на русский?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы это что? - *...описанное...* буддистам употребление таких слов _не можно_.


Не токмо употреблять, но даж и злоупотреблять -- льзя, можно и т.д. : )
Но -- _не при переводе будд. текстов_, в каковых следует его избегать. 
Благо, что замен для сего не раз тут и так, и сяк... опёсатого : ) слова -- более чем достаточно.
Хотя, с другой стороны, кто ж кому и что может запретить, ежли кажен сам себе умный?! %)

Но это так, ирония на полях...
А о чатушкоти/чатушкотике дать внятную справку?

----------


## Natha

> А о чатушкоти/чатушкотике дать внятную справку?


Дайте. Для того и перевод выставляю, чтобы, в том числе, прояснять непонятные части текстов.

----------


## Natha

*Двадцать четвёртый текст
*

स्वप्नेन्द्रजालिकोद्भूतं द्विचन्द्रोद्वीक्षणं यथा।
भूतं तद्वस्तु नो भूतं तथादृष्टं जगत् त्वया॥ २

svapnendrajālikodbhūtaṃ dvicandrodvīkṣaṇaṃ yathā।
bhūtaṃ tadvastu no bhūtaṃ tathādṛṣṭaṃ jagat tvayā॥ 24

svapna-indra-jālika-udbhūta – svapnendrajālikodbhūtaṃ - (n.sing.nom)     ставший во сне царём птицелов
dvicandra-udvīkṣaṇa – dvicandrodvīkṣaṇaṃ - (n.sing.nom)     наблюдение двух Лун
yathā -  Словно
bhūta – bhūtaṃ - (n.sing.nom)     возникший
tad-vastu – tadvastu - (n.sing.nom)     такая вещь, объект, 
no - не
bhūta – bhūtaṃ - (n.sing.nom)     возникший
tathā - точно так же
dṛṣṭa – dṛṣṭaṃ - (n.sing.nom)     увиденный
jagat – jagat - (n.sing.nom)     Мир
tvayā - (m.sing.instr)  тобой

24.	Подобно тому, как не существуют такие существующие вещи как  -  ставший во сне царём птицелов, наблюдение двух Лун…, точно так же (не существует и) увиденный тобой мир.

----------


## Юй Кан

Вот фрагмент из Ланкаватары с примечанием:




> С помощью исследующего рассудка, Махамати, исследуются признаки самосуществования сущностей и устанавливается, что они лишены _четырёх вершин_1 и неопределимы. Таков рассудок исследующий. Что означает здесь [лишены] четырёх вершин? Это означает: лишены единости и инакости, двойственности и не-двойственности, бытия и не-бытия, вечности и не-вечности. Это и именуется отсутствием четырёх вершин у всех дхарм. Таково, Махамати, применение четырёх вершин к исследованию всех дхарм. 
> —————————————————————
> 1 _Четыре вершины (чатушкотика)_ — здесь речь идёт о частном применении древнеиндийского четверичного способа аналитического описания реальности, согласно которому существование любого объекта может быть определено одним из четырёх утверждений: «да, он существует», или «нет, он не существует», или «и да, и нет, т.е. — он и существует, и не существует», или «ни да, ни нет, т.е. — он ни существует, ни не существует».

----------


## Антип Байда

> А что, есть автопереводчик с санскрита на русский?


С англ

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> С англ


Это чтобы прихватить все неточности английского перевода?

----------

Юй Кан (06.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Нико мне друг, но... Как можно перечитать _описанное_?! %)


А что с ним можно сделать тогда?

----------


## Нико

> Это чтобы прихватить все неточности английского перевода?


А почему думаете, что в английском переводе есть неточности, а русском их быть не может?

----------


## Нико

> 24.	Подобно тому, как не существуют такие существующие вещи как


Очередной перл.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Это чтобы прихватить все неточности английского перевода?


Это чтобы сэкономить время и получить слова. Которые затем поставить в приемлемом для вас порядке. Результат тот же, только быстрее.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Дайте. Для того и перевод выставляю, чтобы, в том числе, прояснять непонятные части текстов.


И для редактуры.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А что с ним можно сделать тогда?


Если вместо "*о*писанное" поставить "*на*писанное", то _перечитывать_ будет уместно и правильно...
Но это я как бы просто вредничаю, не обескураживайтесь. : )
У мну у самого разных косяков хватает...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.05.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> И для редактуры.


Это не самоцель.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это чтобы сэкономить время и получить слова. Которые затем поставить в приемлемом для вас порядке. Результат тот же, только быстрее.


Что толку ставить слова в нужном порядке, если одно из них, предположим, переведено неточно?




> А почему думаете, что в английском переводе есть неточности, а русском их быть не может?


Конечно могут. Но имею в виду такую ситуацию, когда английский переводчик, например, перевёл སྡིག་པ་ как sin, а русский переводчик исходил уже из английского значения этого слова и получил в результате «грех»  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Что толку ставить слова в нужном порядке, если одно из них, предположим, переведено неточно?


Много толку. Зачет сдан, халтура сделана.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Если вместо "*о*писанное" поставить "*на*писанное", то _перечитывать_ будет уместно и правильно...
> Но это я как бы просто вредничаю, не обескураживайтесь. : )
> У мну у самого разных косяков хватает...


Я просто поёрничала. Сама не люблю это слово.

----------


## Нико

> Это не самоцель.


Явно не самоцель. Просто у меня всё дыбом встаёт, когда читаю такой "русский" язык.

----------


## Нико

> 23.	Благодаря этому, тобой охарактеризованы лишённые четырёх вариантов, непознаваемые даже для уровня сознания дхармы, как же  (они могут быть) объектами у высказываний?



Что есть "уровень сознания дхармы"? И что такое "объекты у высказываний"?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я просто поёрничала. Сама не люблю это слово.


У мну так бывает, что до того допереводишься, что аж за обычным русским словом в словари русского лезешь.
Недавний пример: выяснял разницу между "жена" (в смысле -- _законная_, а не как женщина вообще) и "супруга". Узнал много нового, включая этимологию, очень интересную! : ))

----------

Кунсанг (06.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.05.2012)

----------


## Natha

> Очередной перл.


Из песни слова не выкинешь... Словосочетание ...bhūtaṃ tadvastu no bhūtaṃ... так и переводится ...не существуют такие существующие вещи... В принципе, можно было бы перевести ...не существуют такие явления..., но тогда из текста Нагарджуны пришлось бы выкинуть ...tadvastu...

----------


## Нико

> Из песни слова не выкинешь... Словосочетание ...bhūtaṃ tadvastu no bhūtaṃ... так и переводится ...не существуют такие существующие вещи... В принципе, можно было бы перевести ...не существуют такие явления..., но тогда из текста Нагарджуны пришлось бы выкинуть ...tadvastu...


Логику и здравый смысл тоже применять надо бы.

----------


## Нико

> У мну так бывает, что до того допереводишься, что аж за обычным русским словом в словари русского лезешь.
> Недавний пример: выяснял разницу между "жена" (в смысле -- _законная_, а не как женщина вообще) и "супруга". Узнал много нового, включая этимологию, очень интересную! : ))


Расскажите.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Расскажите.


Начну пересказывать -- навру чего-нить, непременно. : )
Потому -- просто оффтопная копипась.
Из Фасмера:



> жена́
> 
> жени́ться, укр. жона́, жíнка, блр. жана́, ст.-слав. жена, γυνή, болг. жена́, сербохорв. жѐна, словен. žéna, чеш., слвц. žena "женщина, жена", польск. żona, в.-луж., н.-луж. žona.
> 
> Родственно др.-прусск. genno зв. п. "женщина!", др.-инд. jániṣ "жена, женщина", gnā "богиня", авест. gǝnā-, ɣǝnā, ɣnā "женщина, жена", ǰaini – то же, арм. kin, гот. qinô "жена, супруга", qēns – то же, греч. γυνή, беот. βανά "жена", ирл. ben, тохар. А śän, В śana "женщина"; см. Уленбек, Aind. Wb. 13, 99; Траутман, BSW 84; Apr. Sprd. 337; Педерсен, Kelt. Gr. 1, 47; Файст 388; Торп 60; Лиден, Tochar. Stud. 30.





> супруг
> супру́г
> род. п. -а, супру́га, др.-русск. супругъ "супруг", "супружеская пара, муж и жена", "упряжка", супруга, наряду с съпругъ "супруг", ст.-слав. сѫпрѫгъ ζεῦγος (Остром.); с др. ступенью чередования: съпрѧжьница "супруга", др.-русск. съпряжеться "состоит в половой связи" (Физиол.; см. Гудзий, Хрест. 56). От *pręgǫ (см. прягу́) аналогично лат. соniuх, греч. σύζυγος; см. Траутман, ВSW 278 и сл.; Булич, РФВ 15, 361; Срезн. III, 624 и сл., 807.


И из Ушакова:



> 2. только мн. Муж и жена. Счастливые супруги. (Супруг, супруга - первонач. пара, чета, преим. пара волов в упряжке.)


В общем, пара счастливых волов в одной упряжке... : )

----------


## Greedy

Натха, Вы к 24-й шлоке не привели оригинал в деванагари  :Frown:

----------


## Нико

> В общем, пара счастливых волов в одной упряжке... : )



Не получается, однако

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не получается, однако


Согласный я: из этого получается сплошной оффтоп... %)
А про счастье -- это тоже как бы оффтоп: в теме, где про деньги, из Пушкина...

----------


## Нико

> Согласный я: из этого получается сплошной оффтоп... %)
> А про счастье -- это тоже как бы оффтоп: в теме, где про деньги, из Пушкина...


Ну хотя бы лит. русский.

----------


## Natha

> Натха, Вы к 24-й шлоке не привели оригинал в деванагари


Спасибо, что напомнили, отвлекли по дому... Уже исправил.

----------


## Natha

> Что есть "уровень сознания дхармы"? И что такое "объекты у высказываний"?


Вот изменённый вариант двадцать третьего текста:

23. Благодаря этому, тобой охарактеризованы дхармы лишённые четырёх вариантов, непознаваемые даже для уровня сознания , как же (они могут быть) объектами у высказываний?

 ...уровень сознания... - это विज्ञान-स्कन्ध , то есть скандха vijnAna, а как можно описать то, что непознаваемо для этого уровня?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

vijñānasyāpy avijñeyā, как вариант, _неразличимые и [для] мирской науки_.

Сице твого-то ученья дхармы от логики уволены,
Мирской тож наукой неразличимы; а подавно речью недосягаемы. : )

----------


## Антип Байда

> Вот изменённый вариант двадцать третьего текста:
> 
> 23. Благодаря этому, тобой охарактеризованы дхармы лишённые четырёх вариантов, непознаваемые даже для уровня сознания , как же (они могут быть) объектами у высказываний?


Натха, переведите, пожалуйста это на русский, в качестве одолжения, если возможно. Т.е. свободный перевод, так, как вы лично понимаете смысл.

----------


## Natha

*Двадцать пятый текст*

उत्पन्नश् च स्थितो नष्टः स्वप्ने यद्वत् सुतस् तथा।
न चोत्पन्नः स्थितो नष्ट उक्तो लोको ऽर्थतस् त्वया॥ २५

utpannaś ca sthito naṣṭaḥ svapne yadvat sutas tathā।
na cotpannaḥ sthito naṣṭa ukto loko rthatas tvayā॥ 25

utpanna – utpannaś - (m.sing.nom)  возникающий, рождающийся
ca - также
sthita – sthito - (m.sing.nom)  существующий, живущий
naṣṭa – naṣṭaḥ - (m.sing.nom)  мёртвый, гибнущий
svapna – svapne - (n.sing.lok)   во сне, в мечтах
yadvat - (adv) Подобно тому, как
suta – sutas - (m.sing.nom)  сын
tathā - также
na - не
ca - также
utpanna – utpannaḥ - (m.sing.nom)  возникающий, рождающийся
sthita – sthito - (m.sing.nom) существующий, живущий
naṣṭa – naṣṭa - (m.sing.nom)  мёртвый, гибнущий
ukta – ukto - (m.sing.nom)  названный, описанный
loka – loko - (m.sing.nom)  Мир
artha – arthatas - (adv) в действительности
tvayā - (m.sing.instr)   тобой

25.	Подобно тому, как в мечтах (человека) рождается, живёт, умирает… сын, точно так же, в действительности,  не возникает, не существует, не гибнет… тобою описанный мир.

----------


## Нико

> Вот изменённый вариант двадцать третьего текста:
> 
> 23. Благодаря этому, тобой охарактеризованы дхармы лишённые четырёх вариантов, непознаваемые даже для уровня сознания , как же (они могут быть) объектами у высказываний?
> 
>  ...уровень сознания... - это विज्ञान-स्कन्ध , то есть скандха vijnAna, а как можно описать то, что непознаваемо для этого уровня?


А вот "скандха виджняна" -- это  "скандха сознания, что ли"? Зачем тогда слово "уровень"? 

И, если прям сильно хотите "объекты", тогда "объектами высказываний", что ли.

----------


## Нико

> 25.	Подобно тому, как в мечтах (человека) рождается, живёт, умирает… сын, точно так же, в действительности,  не возникает, не существует, не гибнет… тобою описанный мир.


Ну это бальзам на душу Юй Кана.

----------

Юй Кан (07.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

За "бальзам" -- не буду : ), а вот что касается _сына_, то тут речь опять об известном (как раньше с _майя-маричи_) уподоблении.
В сутрах наряду с _майя-маричи_ периодически упоминается "ребёнок [любога полу] из сна бесплодной женщины", возникающий лишь в уме спящей...
И такой ряд уподоблений, включающий и "дитя из сна", я уже даже приводил здесь.

----------


## Нико

> За "бальзам" -- не буду : ), а вот что касается _сына_, то тут речь опять об известном (как раньше с _майя-маричи_) уподоблении.
> В сутрах наряду с _майя-маричи_ периодически упоминается "ребёнок из сна бесплодной женщины", возникающий лишь в воображении спящего.
> И такой ряд уподоблений, включающий и "дитя из сна", я уже даже приводил здесь.


Я тоже так подумала.

----------


## Natha

> Натха, переведите, пожалуйста это на русский, в качестве одолжения, если возможно. Т.е. свободный перевод, так, как вы лично понимаете смысл.


Сначала, короткое предисловие. 

Как работает наше сознание, или по-другому, «решающий аппарат»:

Воспринимаемое индриями обрабатывается благодаря прежде воспринятому, и сохранённому в памяти. Решение в отношении той или иной воспринятой вещи или явления… в буддизме называется дхарма. Наше сознание имеет дело с непрерывным потоком решений, который можно назвать потоком дхарм. Соответственно, решение в отношении того или иного объекта выносится на основе прежде запомненных дхарм. Однако, существуют явления и идеи, которым нет аналогии на бытовом уровне, например: идея о страдании и освобождении от страдания, идея нирваны, Эти идеи, также называются словом дхарма, вот о таких дхармах и идёт речь в этом тексте … _тобой охарактеризованы дхармы лишённые четырёх вариантов_…, то есть нельзя сказать, что эти дхармы, подобно обычным дхармам – «существующие», «несуществующие», «существующие несуществующие», «несуществующие существующие», и они не познаваемы даже для уровня виджнана-скандха, и уж тем более эти идеи трудно выразить человеческой речью, и познаются они интуитивно.

Вот перевод двадцать третьего текста своими словами:

23.	Благодаря тому, что ты обладаешь теми достоинствами, о которых было сказано раньше, ты описал дхармы, о которых нельзя сказать, что они, подобно обычным дхармам – «существующие», «несуществующие», «существующие несуществующие», «несуществующие существующие». Эти дхармы трудно постижимы даже для тех, кто достиг мудрости, как же их можно передать посредством речи?

Надеюсь, что это понятнее.

----------


## Natha

> А вот "скандха виджняна" -- это  "скандха сознания, что ли"? Зачем тогда слово "уровень"?


Согласен, можно и ...непознаваемые даже для скандхи сознания...

----------


## Natha

*Двадцать шестой текст
*
कारणात् संभवो दृष्टो यथास्वप्ने तथेतरः।
संभवः सर्वभावानां विभवो ऽपि मतस् तथा॥ २६

kāraṇāt saṃbhavo dṛṣṭo yathāsvapne tathetaraḥ।
saṃbhavaḥ sarvabhāvānāṃ vibhavo pi matas tathā॥ 26

kāraṇa – kāraṇāt - (n.sing.abl)  от причины
saṃbhava – saṃbhavo - (m.sing.nom) возникновение
dṛṣṭa – dṛṣṭo - (m.sing.nom) воспринимающееся
yathā -  (adv) Подобно тому
svapan – svapne - (n.sing.lok)    как во сне
tathā - (adv) точно так же
itara – itaraḥ – (m.sing.nom) другое, противоположное, ложное
saṃbhava – saṃbhavaḥ - (m.sing.nom) возникновение
sarvabhāva – sarvabhāvānāṃ - (m.pl.gen) любого обладающего характеристиками
vibhava – vibhavo - (m.sing.nom) энергичность
api - даже
mata – matas - (m.sing.nom) считающееся
tathā – (adv) точно так же


26.	Подобно тому, как (ложно) воспринимается возникновение от причины во сне, точно так же считается ложным возникновение (от причины) любой обладающей характеристиками (сущности), даже могущественной.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

*вибхава* ещё значит уничтожение (3-й вид жажды: _вибхава-танха_).

----------


## Антип Байда

> Сначала, короткое предисловие. 
> 
> Как работает наше сознание, или по-другому, «решающий аппарат»:
> 
> Воспринимаемое индриями обрабатывается благодаря прежде воспринятому, и сохранённому в памяти. Решение в отношении той или иной воспринятой вещи или явления… в буддизме называется дхарма


Интересно.



> . Наше сознание имеет дело с непрерывным потоком решений, который можно назвать потоком дхарм.


Да? Допустим.



> Соответственно, решение в отношении того или иного объекта выносится на основе прежде запомненных дхарм. Однако, существуют явления и идеи, которым нет аналогии на бытовом уровне, например: идея о страдании и освобождении от страдания, идея нирваны, Эти идеи, также называются словом дхарма, вот о таких дхармах и идёт речь в этом тексте …


То есть Нагарджуна ведет речь только о некоторых явлениях, не о всех? Вы уверены?

----------


## Natha

*Двадцать седьмой текст*

रागादिजं यथादुःखं संक्लेशसंसृती तथा।
संभारपूरणान् मुक्तिः स्वप्नवद् भाषितात्वया॥ २७

rāgādijaṃ yathāduḥkhaṃ saṃkleśasaṃsṛtī tathā।
saṃbhārapūraṇān muktiḥ svapnavad bhāṣitā tvayā॥ 27

rāga-ādi-ja – rāgādijaṃ - (n.sing.nom)     страстью порождающееся
yathā - (adv) Подобно тому как
duḥkha – duḥkhaṃ - (n.sing.nom)     страдание
saṃkleśa-saṃsṛtī – saṃkleśasaṃsṛtī - (f.sing.nom)   боль и материальное существование
tathā - (adv) точно так же
saṃbhāra-pūraṇa – saṃbhārapūraṇān - от чрезмерного накопления
mukti – muktiḥ - (f.sing.nom)   освобождение
svapnavad – svapnavad - подобно сну
bhāṣita – bhāṣitā - (f.sing.nom)   сказано, описано
tvayā - тобой

27.	Подобно тому как, страстью порождается страдание, точно так же (страстью порождаются) болезнь и материальное существование…, тобой было сказано, (что) освобождение от чрезмерного накопления (страсти) похоже на пробуждение.

----------


## Natha

> *вибхава* ещё значит уничтожение (3-й вид жажды: _вибхава-танха_).


Спасибо, учту.

----------


## Natha

> То есть Нагарджуна ведет речь только о некоторых явлениях, не о всех? Вы уверены?


Если рассмотреть вот этот отрывок из двадцать третьего - _… тобой охарактеризованы дхармы лишённые четырёх вариантов…,_ то получается так, что есть дхармы, которые не лишены этих четырёх вариантов. То есть речь ведётся не о всех дхармах. 

По крайней мере в двадцать пятой главе Мадхйамака-шастры доказывается, что нирвана _« недостижимая, не проявляемая, не воспринимаемая… - она таковой существует, потому и не определяется»_, а также, что она находится вне концепций и _«эти четыре точки зрения  по отношению к нирване в полной мере не существуют»_. 

Да, речь в этом тексте ведётся не о всех явлениях сознания.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Если рассмотреть вот этот отрывок из двадцать третьего - _… тобой охарактеризованы дхармы лишённые четырёх вариантов…,_ то получается так, что есть дхармы, которые не лишены этих четырёх вариантов. То есть речь ведётся не о всех дхармах.


А если повнимательнее рассмотреть?

----------


## Natha

> А если повнимательнее рассмотреть?


Предлагайте свой вариант.

----------


## Natha

*Двадцать восьмой текст
*
जातं तथैव नो जातम् आगतं गतम् इत्य् अपि।
बद्धो मुक्तस् तथाज्ञानी द्वयम् इच्छेन् न तत्त्ववित्॥ २८

jātaṃ tathaiva no jātam āgataṃ gatam ity api।
baddho muktas tathājñānī dvayam icchen na tattvavit॥ 28

jāta – jātaṃ - (m.sing.acc)   рождение
tathā - (adv) точно так же
eva - именно
no – не
jāta – jātam - (m.sing.acc)  рождение
āgata – āgataṃ - (m.sing.acc)   появление, приход
gata – gatam - (m.sing.acc)   исчезновение, уход
ity - так
api - даже
baddha – baddho - (m.sing.nom) привязанность
mukta - muktas - (m.sing.nom) освобождение
tathā – (adv) то же самое
ajñānī – ajñānī - (m.sing.nom) неразумный
dvayam - К двойственному
iṣ - icchen – (opt.P1.3p.sing)    должен стремиться
na - не
tattvavit – tattvavit - (m.sing.nom) знающий истину

28.	(Поскольку) рождение то же самое, что не рождение, приход подобен уходу, привязанность то же самое, что и освобождение… - к двойственности пусть стремится неразумный, (но) не знающий истину.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Если рассмотреть вот этот отрывок из двадцать третьего - _… тобой охарактеризованы дхармы лишённые четырёх вариантов…,_ то получается так, что есть дхармы, которые не лишены этих четырёх вариантов. То есть речь ведётся не о всех дхармах.


Тут ошибка, вне зависимости от чьего бы то-ни было представления о системе Нагарджуны.

*тобой охарактеризованы дхармы лишённые четырёх вариантов…* *то получается так, что есть дхармы, которые не лишены этих четырёх вариантов.*
Не получается, как видите. Разве никогда не встречали у Нагарджуны- сарвадхармашуньята?

----------


## Асуман

По-моему, в этом гимне выражения типа _tvayā uditam_ следует переводить не "тобою сказано про (какое-то что-то)" а "тобою названо (что-то чем-то)". В частности, _catuṣkoṭivinirmuktās ... dharmās tvayoditāḥ_ - "дхармы названы тобою свободными от чатушкоти".

----------


## Natha

> Тут ошибка, вне зависимости от чьего бы то-ни было представления о системе Нагарджуны.
> 
> *тобой охарактеризованы дхармы лишённые четырёх вариантов…* *то получается так, что есть дхармы, которые не лишены этих четырёх вариантов.*
> Не получается, как видите. Разве никогда не встречали у Нагарджуны- сарвадхармашуньята?


Возможно, следует изменить расстановку слов... 

Объясню по-другому: 

относительно любой дхармы, как явления сознания, можно развить это самое четырёх-вариантное, то есть ...существующее, несуществующее и так далее..., но относительно нирваны такое четырёх-вариантное развить не возможно, поскольку нирвана постигается интуитивно, об этом в тексте так и сказано ...тобой охарактеризованы дхармы лишённые четырёх вариантов…, возможно вот так ...тобой охарактеризованы дхармы (к которым) не (применим принцип) четырёх вариантов… будет лучше.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Возможно, следует изменить расстановку слов...


Я предлагал изменить понимание, а не расстановку слов. Вы согласны с предложением, или нет?

----------


## Natha

> По-моему, в этом гимне выражения типа _tvayā uditam_ следует переводить не "тобою сказано про (какое-то что-то)" а "тобою названо (что-то чем-то)". В частности, _catuṣkoṭivinirmuktās ... dharmās tvayoditāḥ_ - "дхармы названы тобою свободными от чатушкоти".


Да, можно и …"дхармы названы тобою свободными от чатушкоти"…, однако я не вижу большого отличия от … тобой охарактеризованы дхармы лишённые четырёх вариантов…, к тому же в 25-й главе Мадхйамака-шастры, Нагарджуна даёт характеристику нирване, хотя Чандракирти со всех сил пытается показать, что это не так.

----------


## Natha

> Я предлагал изменить понимание, а не расстановку слов. Вы согласны с предложением, или нет?


Изменить моё понимание этого текста, или моё понимание Буддизма вцелом?

Вот недавно у меня был спор с кришнаитом по-поводу термина буддхи-йога, он утверждал, что его следует переводить как ...преданное служение..., и, тоже, предлагал изменить понимание.

----------


## Нико

> Изменить моё понимание этого текста, или моё понимание Буддизма вцелом?
> 
> Вот недавно у меня был спор с кришнаитом по-поводу термина буддхи-йога, он утверждал, что его следует переводить как ...преданное служение..., и, тоже, предлагал изменить понимание.


Вы ещё с кришнаитами спорите??? При чём тут Нагарджуна вообще?

----------


## Greedy

Маленькая ремарка: написанные слитно слова лучше не разбивать. У Нагарджуны они рассматриваются как одно целое. Это решает проблему многих вспомогательный слов.

चतुष्कोटिविनिर्मुक्तास्तेन धर्मास्त्वयोदिताः ।
विज्ञानस्याप्यविज्ञेया वाचां किं उत गोचराः ॥ २३	

catuṣkoṭivinirmuktāstena dharmāstvayoditāh̩ ǀ
vijñānasyāpyavijñeyā vācām̩ kim̩ uta gocarāh̩ ǁ 23

так как свободные от четырёх возможностей, дхармы Тобой названы, ǀ, 
также для сознания неразличимые, слов, ?, даже, область, ǁ, 23




> 23. Благодаря этому, тобой охарактеризованы дхармы лишённые четырёх вариантов, непознаваемые даже для уровня сознания , как же (они могут быть) объектами у высказываний?


Мой перевод:
23. Так как дхамры Тобой названы свободными от четырёх возможностей, 
[А] также для сознания неразличимыми, [то] разве [являются] областью слов?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Да, можно и …"дхармы названы тобою свободными от чатушкоти"…, однако я не вижу большого отличия от … тобой охарактеризованы дхармы лишённые четырёх вариантов…, к тому же в 25-й главе Мадхйамака-шастры, Нагарджуна даёт характеристику нирване, хотя Чандракирти со всех сил пытается показать, что это не так.


От какого же из 4х непуста нирвана?

----------


## Natha

> От какого же из 4х непуста нирвана?


В двадцать пятой главе Мадхйамака-шастры Нагарджуна характеризует Нирвану, как лишённую любых характеристик, и, следовательно, не попадающую ни под определение …svabhAva  shUnya…, ни под рассмотрение с позиции catuṣkoṭi.

----------


## Natha

> चतुष्कोटिविनिर्मुक्तास्तेन धर्मास्त्वयोदिताः ।
> विज्ञानस्याप्यविज्ञेया वाचां किं उत गोचराः ॥ २३	
> 
> catuṣkoṭivinirmuktāstena dharmāstvayoditāh̩ ǀ
> vijñānasyāpyavijñeyā vācām̩ kim̩ uta gocarāh̩ ǁ 23
> 
> так как свободные от четырёх возможностей, дхармы Тобой названы, ǀ, 
> также для сознания неразличимые, слов, ?, даже, область, ǁ, 23
> 
> ...


Почему tena – это …так как…? Ведь это творительный падеж, то есть …посредством чего? Благодаря чему?... К тому же, tena может относиться к тем качествам, за которые Нагарджуна и восхваляет Непостижимого.

----------


## Natha

*Двадцать девятый текст
*
उत्पत्तिर् यस्य नैवास्ति तस्य कानिर्वृतिर् भवेत्।
मायागजप्रकाशत्वाद् आदिशान्तत्वम् अर्थतः॥ २९

utpattir yasya naivāsti tasya kānirvṛtir bhavet।
māyāgajaprakāśatvād ādiśāntatvam arthataḥ॥ 29

utpatti – utpattir - (f.sing.nom)   проявление активности
yasya - Для кого (или чего)
na - не
eva - именно
as – asti - (ind.P1.3p.sing)   существует
tasya - для него
kā - какое
nirvṛti – nirvṛtir - (f.sing.nom)   прекращение активности
bhū - bhavet - (opt.P1.3p.sing)    может быть
māyā-gaja-prakāśatva – māyāgajaprakāśatvād - (n.sing.abl)  вследствие выявления слона иллюзорности
ādi-śāntatva – ādiśāntatvam - (n.sing.nom)     изначальный покой, абсолютный покой
artha – arthataḥ - (adv) в действительности

29.	Для кого не существует проявления активности, какое же для него может быть прекращение активности? В действительности,  абсолютный покой  (появляется) вследствие выявления «слона иллюзорности».

Комментарий: Мне метафора … māyāgajaprakāśatvād - (n.sing.abl)  вследствие выявления слона иллюзорности… понятна, однако, почему …слона…, а не буйвола? :Frown:

----------


## Natha

> Вы ещё с кришнаитами спорите???


Не я с ними, а они со мной...


> При чём тут Нагарджуна вообще?


С кришнаитами я веду разговор об индуизме, с буддистами - о буддизме, с огородниками - об огурцах...

----------


## Антип Байда

> В двадцать пятой главе Мадхйамака-шастры Нагарджуна характеризует Нирвану, как лишённую любых характеристик, и, следовательно, не попадающую ни под определение …svabhAva  shUnya…, ни под рассмотрение с позиции catuṣkoṭi.


А он дхармы, случайно, не характеризует точно таким же образом?

----------


## Greedy

> Почему tena – это …так как…? Ведь это творительный падеж, то есть …посредством чего? Благодаря чему?...


Словосочетание *चतुष्कोटिविनिर्मुक्तास्तेन* (*catuṣkoṭivinirmuktāstena*) разбирается на *चतुष्कोटि विनिर्मुक्तास् तेन* (*catuṣkoṭi vinirmuktās tena*), что дословно "*четыре возможности свободные по этой причине*".
По причине того, что свободны от четырёх возможностей дхармы Тобой названы...
По причине того, что = так как.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Комментарий: Мне метафора … māyāgajaprakāśatvād - (n.sing.abl)  вследствие выявления слона иллюзорности… понятна, однако, почему …слона…, а не буйвола?


_Иллюзорного слона_.

P.S. prakAzatva 	n. 	appearance

----------


## Natha

> А он дхармы, случайно, не характеризует точно таким же образом?


Прочие дхармы обладают характеристиками, svabhAva  которых shUnyatA.

----------


## Natha

*Тридцатый текст*

उत्पन्नो ऽ पि न चोत्पन्नो यद्वन् मायागजो मतः।
उत्पन्नं च तथाविश्वम् अनुत्पन्नं च तत्त्वतः॥ ३०

utpanno ‘pi na cotpanno yadvan māyāgajo mataḥ।
utpannaṃ ca tathāviśvam anutpannaṃ ca tattvataḥ॥ 30

utpanna – utpanno - (m.sing.nom) возникшее
api - Даже
na - не
ca - также
utpanna – utpanno - (m.sing.nom) возникшее
yadvan - подобный
māyāgaja – māyāgajo - (m.sing.nom) слону иллюзорности
mata – mataḥ - (m.sing.nom) считающееся
utpanna – utpannaṃ - (n.sing.nom)      возникший 
ca - и
tathā - также
viśva – viśvam - (n.sing.nom)      весь мир
anutpanna – anutpannaṃ - (n.sing.nom)      не возникший
ca - также
tattva – tattvataḥ -  (adv) в самом деле, в действительности

30.	Даже возникшее не возникает, считается подобным слону иллюзорности, точно так же и весь возникший мир, в действительности, не возникал.

----------


## Natha

*Снова о четвёртом тексте.*

В четвёртом тексте вот это сложное слово - *… māyā-marīcivac…*,  рекомендовали переводить как  *…подобное иллюзии, миражу…*, однако в двадцать девятом существует подобная конструкция *… māyā-gaja-prakāśatva…*, которую я перевёл как *… вследствие выявления «слона иллюзорности»…,* если следовать логике совета по 4-му тексту, то тут следовало бы так же переводить *…вследствие выявления иллюзорности, слона…*, то есть должно следовать перечисление, но тут оно явно не к месту, поэтому *… māyā-marīcivac…*,  следует переводить не перечисляя *…иллюзии, миражу…*, а как сложное слово «тат-пуруша», то есть _…миража иллюзии…_

----------


## Антип Байда

> Прочие дхармы обладают характеристиками, svabhAva  которых shUnyatA.


Дхармы - шуньята и вне 4х
Нирвана вне 4х и не шуньята, так?

----------


## Юй Кан

> utpatti – utpattir - (f.sing.nom)   проявление активности





> utpanna – utpannaṃ - (n.sing.nom)      возникший


Вы бы хоть собственной лексики придерживались, что ли... %)




> Комментарий: Мне метафора … māyāgajaprakāśatvād - (n.sing.abl)  вследствие выявления слона иллюзорности… понятна, однако, почему …слона…, а не буйвола?


Возможно -- подсказка, из МВ:
*gaja* --  (= %{dig-g-}) one of the 8 elephants of the regions W.;
-- (hence) the number "eight" Su1ryas.

Т.е., посмотрите по всему тексту, упоминается ли где ещё _gaja_ или _aShTa_?
Потому что, к примеру, в ваджраянских текстах перечисляются восемь основных _омрачений или заблуждений_ (один из вариантов перевода _maayaa_).

Хотя это -- так, советы для общего развития...
А прежде всего -- Вам, действительно, нужно бы тщательно разобраться с будд. терминологией и, заодно, сверить свой перевод с известными английскими. Это может ощутимо помочь избавлению от собственной убеждённости в адекватности личных представлений (свободных пока ещё от привязанности к буддизму %) -- тексту Нагарджуны.

----------

Нико (10.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В четвёртом тексте вот это сложное слово - *… māyā-marīcivac…*,  рекомендовали переводить как  *…подобное иллюзии, миражу…*, однако в двадцать девятом существует подобная конструкция *… māyā-gaja-prakāśatva…*, которую я перевёл как *… вследствие выявления «слона иллюзорности»…,* если следовать логике совета по 4-му тексту, то тут следовало бы так же переводить *…вследствие выявления иллюзорности, слона…*, то есть должно следовать перечисление, но тут оно явно не к месту, поэтому *… māyā-marīcivac…*,  следует переводить не перечисляя *…иллюзии, миражу…*, а как сложное слово «тат-пуруша», то есть _…миража иллюзии…_


Ещё раз напомню: "в санскритских стихах _порядок слов свободный_ и зачастую определяется ритмом" (это -- цитата)

----------


## Natha

> Ещё раз напомню: "в санскритских стихах _порядок слов свободный_ и зачастую определяется ритмом" (это -- цитата)


Речь идёт ни о порядке слов, с этим то я согласен - свободный, а о сложном слове, где порядок слов ни такой уж свободный. Мы то столкнулись с двумя однотипными сложными словами _… māyā-marīcivac…_ и _… māyā-gaja-prakāśatva…_ и не может быть так, чтобы в одном случае это было перечисление, а в другом соподчинение.

----------


## Natha

> Вы бы хоть собственной лексики придерживались, что ли... %)


На мой взгляд _...utpatti – utpattir - (f.sing.nom)... проявление активности_ и _...utpanna – utpannaṃ - (n.sing.nom) возникший..._ однотипны. Чем отличается *проявление* и *возникновение*? - да ничем, смысл то слов один - чего-то не было, и теперь оно есть.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Речь идёт ни о порядке слов, с этим то я согласен - свободный, а о сложном слове, где порядок слов ни такой уж свободный. Мы то столкнулись с двумя однотипными сложными словами _… māyā-marīcivac…_ и _… māyā-gaja-prakāśatva…_ и не может быть так, чтобы в одном случае это было перечисление, а в другом соподчинение.


Если в результате такого прочтения получается явная несуразица, то никакие уверения в том, что порядок слов "не такой уж свободный" [а какой именно, кстати: полусвободный, на четверть свободный, на восьмушку?.. :] не валидны.




> На мой взгляд _...utpatti – utpattir - (f.sing.nom)... проявление активности_ и _...utpanna – utpannaṃ - (n.sing.nom) возникший..._ однотипны. Чем отличается *проявление* и *возникновение*? - да ничем, смысл то слов один - чего-то не было, и теперь оно есть.


1. Проявлением активности может быть не только возникновение, но и -- просто проявление действия чего-то _уже существующего_, пребывавшего до этого в покое.
2. Потому, коль _utpatti_ = "проявление активности", то _utpanna_ д.б. = "проявивший активность". Если же ставим "возникновение/рождение", то -- "возникший/родившийся".
3. Иначе -- непоследовательность и путаница, какую, чтобы не путать читателя, надо каждый раз (!) пояснять в сносках/примечаниях столь же громоздкими самооправданиями, как у Вас -- выше... %)

То же относится и к _anutpanna_ = "невозникший": если выбрали вариант _utpatti_ = "проявление активности", то тут д.б. "не проявивший активность".

----------

Нико (10.05.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Речь идёт ни о порядке слов, с этим то я согласен - свободный, а о сложном слове, где порядок слов ни такой уж свободный. Мы то столкнулись с двумя однотипными сложными словами _… māyā-marīcivac…_ и _… māyā-gaja-prakāśatva…_ и не может быть так, чтобы в одном случае это было перечисление, а в другом соподчинение.


*māyā* - это многозначащее слово.
Одно из значение - *иллюзия*.
Если стоит вначале составного слова, то имеет значение "*иллюзорный*" (по М-В).

А вот *marīci* - это блик света, луч света.
Мираж - это *marīcitoya* или *marīcika*.

----------


## Асуман

> На мой взгляд _...utpatti – utpattir - (f.sing.nom)... проявление активности_ и _...utpanna – utpannaṃ - (n.sing.nom) возникший..._ однотипны. Чем отличается *проявление* и *возникновение*? - да ничем, смысл то слов один - чего-то не было, и теперь оно есть.


Если вы сделаете себе рогатку - это "возникновение", а если будете из неё стрелять, то это будет "проявление". Это разные вещи.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А вот *marīci* - это блик света, луч света.
> Мираж - это *marīcitoya* или *marīcika*.


Зачем путаете?
См. МВ: _marīci_ =  *a mirage* (= %{marIcikA}) Katha1s. (cf. %{marIci-toya})

----------


## Асуман

> Речь идёт ни о порядке слов, с этим то я согласен - свободный, а о сложном слове, где порядок слов ни такой уж свободный. Мы то столкнулись с двумя однотипными сложными словами _… māyā-marīcivac…_ и _… māyā-gaja-prakāśatva…_ и не может быть так, чтобы в одном случае это было перечисление, а в другом соподчинение.


То, что оба слова начинаются с māyā- - это ещё не повод считать их однотипными.

----------


## Natha

> То, что оба слова начинаются с māyā- - это ещё не повод считать их однотипными.


Я имею ввиду то, о чём писал, то есть - два этих сложных слова относятся типу tat-purusha.

----------


## Natha

> Если вы сделаете себе рогатку - это "возникновение", а если будете из неё стрелять, то это будет "проявление". Это разные вещи.


А если не буду из рогатки стрелять, что - это будет не рогатка?  :Big Grin:  Есть противоположности: вот что-то есть, а вот чего-то нет, что-то пришло, что-то ушло и так далее... "возникновение" и "проявление" относятся к тому, что есть, что-то пришло...

----------


## Асуман

> А если не буду из рогатки стрелять, что - это будет не рогатка?  Есть противоположности: вот что-то есть, а вот чего-то нет, что-то пришло, что-то ушло и так далее... "возникновение" и "проявление" относятся к тому, что есть, что-то пришло...


А если вы не будете доставать из кармана рогатку и стрелять из неё, то она останется непроявленной, и никто о ней не узнает.

----------


## Natha

> А если вы не будете доставать из кармана рогатку и стрелять из неё, то она останется непроявленной, и никто о ней не узнает.


Если мы говорим, что вещи нет, это не значит, что её нет вообще, её просто нет здесь, она там. И если мы говорим, что вещь возникла, то это может означать и то, что она теперь здесь, а не там. Вот типичное выражение ...он возник как-будто из под земли..., это о ком, о том кого не было вообще, или не было здесь.

И если говорить о рогатке, почему же она непроявлена, когда я знаю, что она у меня в кармане?

----------


## Natha

*Тридцать первый текст*

अमेयैर् अप्रमेयानां प्रत्येकं निर्वृतिः कृता।
लोकनाथैर् हि सत्त्वानां न कश्चिन् मोचितश्च तैः॥ ३१

ameyair aprameyānāṃ pratyekaṃ nirvṛtiḥ kṛtā।
lokanāthair hi sattvānāṃ na kaścin mocitaśca taiḥ॥ 31

ameya – ameyair - (m.pl.instr) неисчислимым количеством
aprameya – aprameyānāṃ – (n.pl.gen)  не поддающихся измерению или исчислению
pratyeka – pratyekaṃ – (adv) только лишь
nirvṛti – nirvṛtiḥ - (f.sing.nom)   покой, прекращение активности
kṛtā – kṛtā - (f.sing.nom)   приведённый
lokanātha – lokanāthair - (m.pl.instr) благодетелями мира
hi - однако
sattva – sattvānāṃ - (n.pl.gen)  из существующих
na - ни
kaścin - кто
mocita – mocitaś – (m.sing.nom) освобождённый
ca - также
taiḥ - (m.pl.instr) теми, ими, благодаря им

31.	Неисчислимым количеством благодетелей мира (был) создан покой для бесчисленного количества существующих, однако, благодаря им, никто не был освобождён.

----------


## Natha

*Вот ещё один вариант двадцать девятого:*

29. Для кого не существует появления, какое же для него может быть прекращение. В действительности,  абсолютный покой  (появляется) вследствие выявления «слона иллюзорности».

----------


## Асуман

> Я имею ввиду то, о чём писал, то есть - два этих сложных слова относятся типу tat-purusha.


Да, я понимаю, что вам хочется считать оба эти слова татпурушей. А у меня есть для них другое объяснение.
māyāmarīcivat - это наречие на -vat (со значением "подобный"), образованное от двандвы māyāmarīcī "майя и маричи" - "иллюзия и мираж"; и т.о. māyāmarīcivat - "подобно иллюзии или миражу".
māyāgajaprakāśatva - это татпуруша из prakāśatva ("видимость") и māyāgaja-, которое, в свою очередь, является кармадхараей из māyā- ("иллюзорный") и gaja ("слон"); и т.о. māyāgajaprakāśatva - "видимость иллюзорного слона".
При том, что сложные слова дают очень широкие возможности для разных толкований, для осмысленного перевода нужно опираться на контекст и здравый смысл. В первом случае по контексту видно, что идёт перечисление майя, маричи, город гандхарвов и т.д., а потому оправданно толкование слова как двандвы. Во втором случае перевод "иллюзорный слон" мне кажется более осмысленным, чем ваш вариант со "слоном иллюзорности".

----------


## Natha

Единственно место где я нашёл метафору со слоном - это «Рассмотрение трех уровней реальности» "tri-svabhaava-nirdesshaH" Васубандху. Там, на примере созданного магом слона, рассматриваются три уровня реальности.

----------


## Асуман

> Если мы говорим, что вещи нет, это не значит, что её нет вообще, её просто нет здесь, она там.


Если мы говорим, что вещи нет, это вовсе не значит что эта вещь где-то есть. Её может вообще нигде не быть.




> И если говорить о рогатке, почему же она непроявлена, когда я знаю, что она у меня в кармане?


Ваше умозрительное знание о чём-то не является ни возникновением, ни проявлением этого чего-то. Например, вчера был салют, который я не мог видеть из-за высоких домов и низких облаков, но знаю, что он должен был быть. Но допустим, вдруг что-то случилось и его отменили, а я продолжал думать, что он был. Или вы знаете что у вас в кармане рогатка, а она давно потерялась.

----------


## Асуман

> Единственно место где я нашёл метафору со слоном - это «Рассмотрение трех уровней реальности» "tri-svabhaava-nirdesshaH" Васубандху. Там, на примере созданного магом слона, рассматриваются три уровня реальности.


Созданный иллюзионистом слон как раз и есть "иллюзорный слон". "Слон иллюзорности" и "иллюзорный слон" - совсем не одно и то же.

----------


## Natha

> Созданный иллюзионистом слон как раз и есть "иллюзорный слон". "Слон иллюзорности" и "иллюзорный слон" - совсем не одно и то же.


Да, такой вариант лучше.

----------


## Natha

*Тридцать второй текст*

ते च सत्त्वाश् च नो जाता ये निर्वान्ति न ते स्फुटम्।
न कश्चिन् मोचितः कैश्चिद् इति प्रोक्तं महामुने॥ ३२

te ca sattvāś ca no jātā ye nirvānti na te sphuṭam।
na kaścin mocitaḥ kaiścid iti proktaṃ mahāmune॥ 32

te - (n.pl.nom) те
ca - И
sattva – sattvāś - (n.pl.nom) существа
ca - также
no - не
jāta – jātā - (n.pl.nom) рождены
ye - (n.pl.nom) которые
nirvā – nirvānti - (ind.P1.3p.pl)  достигают нирваны
na - не
te - (m.pl.nom)    они
sphuṭa – sphuṭam - (adv) явно
na - ни
kaścin – кто-то
mocita – mocitaḥ - (m.sing.nom)    освобожден
kaiścid -  кем-то
iti - так
prokta – proktaṃ - (n.sing.nom)     сказанное
mahāmuni – mahāmune - (m.sing.voc) о великий мудрец

32.	И те существа, которые не рождены, они явно не достигают нирваны.  «Никто ни кем не освобожден» – так сказано, о великий мудрец.

----------


## Нико

> 32.	И те существа, которые не рождены, они явно не достигают нирваны.  «Никто ни кем не освобожден» – так сказано, о великий мудрец.


Неужели это может быть похоже на правду? Пусть кто-нибудь подтвердит.

----------


## Greedy

> Неужели это может быть похоже на правду? Пусть кто-нибудь подтвердит.


Не похоже.

Мой вариант:

29. Для того, для чего возникновение совсем не существует,  каким бы было умиротворение?
В действительности видимый иллюзорный слон изначально умиротворён.

30. Возникшее и невозникшее: каким образом иллюзорный слон расценивается как
возникшее, таким же образом и всё невозникшее [является] реальностью.

31. Неисчислимыми Владыками Мира для бесчисленного количества существ
одному за другим умиротворение дано, но никто ими не освобождён.

32. И те, и существа – нерождённые. «Раз не угасают, то, очевидно,
никто никем не освобождён» – так [Тобой] сказано, о Великий Мудрец.

Разбор 32-й шлоки:
ते च सत्त्वाश्च नो जाता ये निर्वान्ति न ते स्फुटं ।
न कश्चिन्मोचितः कैश्चिदिति प्रोक्तं महामुने ॥ ३२

te ca sattvāśca no jātā *ye* nirvānti na *te* sphuṭam̩ ǀ
*na kaścin*mocitah̩ kaiściditi proktam̩ mahāmune ǁ 32

те; и; существа и; не; рождённые; *раз*; угасают; не; *то*; очевидно; ǀ; 
*не; кто-то* освобождённый; кем-то, таким образом; сказанное; о Великий Мудрец; ǁ; 32

*ye... te...* - это явная конструкция *yad... tad...* В данном случае я перевёл как *раз это, то то*
*na kaścid* - *никто*.

----------

Юй Кан (11.05.2012)

----------


## Асуман

_te ca sattvāś ca no jātā ye nirvānti na te sphuṭam |
na kaś cin mocitaḥ kaiś cid iti proktaṃ mahāmune || NagAst_32_

Ведь не рождены _(no jātāḥ)_ ни те [покровители мира] _(te [lokanāthāḥ] ca)_, ни существа _(sattvāḥ ca)_.
Кто _(ye)_ достигает нирваны _(nirvānti)_ - тебе _(te)_ не ясно _(na sphuṭam)_.
Никто _(na kaścit)_ никем _(kaiścit)_ не освобождён _(mocitaḥ)_ - 
так [тобою] сказано _(iti [tvayā] proktam)_, о великий мудрец _(mahāmune)_.

----------


## Асуман

> *ye... te...* - это явная конструкция *yad... tad...* В данном случае я перевёл как *раз это, то то*


Так низзя. Если считать это за конструкцию ye ... te ... , то извольте и переводить её соответственно: "которые ... они ... ". Ваш вариант "раз ... то ... " был бы выражен другими словами, например, yadi ... tadā ... или просто yad ... tad ... но никак не ye ... te ... По-моему, конструкция тут не выходит.

----------


## Greedy

> Кто _(ye)_ достигает нирваны _(nirvānti)_ - тебе _(te)_ не ясно _(na sphuṭam)_.


Очень странная конструкция "тебе неясно". Кому неясно? Какое третье лицо вводится в повествование? Или самому Будде неясно, что вряд ли.




> Так низзя. Если считать это за конструкцию ye ... te ... , то извольте и переводить её соответственно: "которые ... они ... ". Ваш вариант "раз ... то ... " был бы выражен другими словами, например, yadi ... tadā ... или просто yad ... tad ... но никак не ye ... te ... По-моему, конструкция тут не выходит.


Согласно М-В конструкция общая для ya... ta... в любых формах и падежах. В данном случае просто используется множественное число мужской род. yad... tad... - это средний род. Для живых сущностей, видимо, его использовать недопустимо.

ye nirvānti na te sphuṭam̩ - которые; угасают; не; они; очевидно
Очевидно, что они не угасают.

32. Ни они, ни существа не рождены. Очевидно, что они не угасают.
«Никто никем не освобождён» – так [Тобой] сказано, о Великий Мудрец.

----------

Юй Кан (11.05.2012)

----------


## Greedy

Тут 3-я шлока вырисовалась в более-менее приемлемый вариант:

प्रत्ययेभ्यः समुत्पन्नं अनुत्पन्नं त्वयोदितं ।
स्वभावेन न तज्जातं इति शून्यं प्रकाशितं ॥ ०३	

pratyayebhyah̩ samutpannam̩ anutpannam̩ tvayoditam̩ ǀ
svabhāvena na tajjātam̩ iti śūnyam̩ prakāśitam̩ ǁ 03

из постижения; возникшее; невозникшее; Тобой названо; ǀ; 
собственным состоянием; не; оно рождено; таким образом; пустой; видится; ǁ; 03

3. Благодаря постижению возникшее Тобой названо невозникшим:
Оно не рождено собственным состоянием – таким образом видится пустое.

----------


## Асуман

> Очень странная конструкция "тебе неясно". Кому неясно? Какое третье лицо вводится в повествование? Или самому Будде неясно, что вряд ли.


Почему третье лицо? Если небуквально, то я так понимаю: "О великий мудрец! Ведь если ни те, ни другие не рождены, то ты не находишь тут никого, кто достигал бы нирваны. А потому тобой сказано, что никто никем не освобождается." Хотя согласен, что na sphuṭam по отношения к Будде не очень удачно выглядит. Но все другие варианты мне кажутся уж слишком корявыми.

----------


## Асуман

> Согласно М-В конструкция общая для ya... ta... в любых формах и падежах. В данном случае просто используется множественное число мужской род. yad... tad... - это средний род. Для живых сущностей, видимо, его использовать недопустимо.


Дело не в одушевлённости. Не умею хорошо объяснить, но попробую. Конструкция "ye -- te" такая же, как и в русском языке конструкции "кто -- тот", "что -- то", "чем -- тем" и т.д. "*Кто* не работает, *тот* не ест", "*что* упало - *то* пропало" и т.д. Переводить надо с учётом падежей. А "если -- то" - это другая конструкция. Для неё можно употребить "yad -- tad", но тогда эти местоимения уже превращаются в ..., кажется, в союз, и потому не могут склоняться.

----------


## Greedy

> Дело не в одушевлённости. Не умею хорошо объяснить, но попробую. Конструкция "ye -- te" такая же, как и в русском языке конструкции "кто -- тот", "что -- то", "чем -- тем" и т.д. "*Кто* не работает, *тот* не ест", "*что* упало - *то* пропало" и т.д. Переводить надо с учётом падежей. А "если -- то" - это другая конструкция. Для неё можно употребить "yad -- tad", но тогда эти местоимения уже превращаются в ..., кажется, в союз, и потому не могут склоняться.


Получается, что здесь сочетание *ye te* как в первой шлоке *yah tam* (*кого, того* = я преклоняюсь перед *тем, кто*...).
ye nirvānti na te sphuṭam̩ = которые не угасают, они очевидно = sphuṭam̩ te ye na nirvānti = очевидно они, которые не угасают = очевидно, что они не угасают.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> *Тридцать второй текст*
> te ca sattvāś ca no jātā ye nirvānti na te sphuṭam।
> na kaścin mocitaḥ kaiścid iti proktaṃ mahāmune॥ 32


И ещё вариант :=}

И [освободители], и [освобождаемые] существа, которые не рождены, [в силу этого] не угасают;
Изречено, о мудрейший, ясно: "никто никого не освобождает".

(Как я понимаю, опровергается предрассудок об окончательном угасании/прекращении/исчезновении кого-либо определенного "в нирване")

----------


## Natha

> Неужели это может быть похоже на правду? Пусть кто-нибудь подтвердит.


А откуда кто может знать о другом – освобождён он или нет, достиг он нирваны или нет? Даже если взять Будду, то откуда мы можем знать освобождён он или нет, достиг он нирваны или нет? ? Говоря о том, что он освобождён и достиг нирваны, мы, скорее, делаем ему комплимент, чем говорим об истине. Вот это и есть серединный путь и позиция мадхйамики, и кто станет на этот путь, лишь тот станет реально свободным и достигнет нирваны, хотя кто о нём скажет, что он освобождён и достиг нирваны?

----------


## Natha

*Тридцать третий текст*

मायाकारकृतं यद्वद् वस्तुशून्यं तथेतरत्।
वस्तुशून्यं जगत् सर्वं त्वयोक्तं कारकस् तथा॥ ३३

māyākārakṛtaṃ yadvad vastuśūnyaṃ tathetarat।
vastuśūnyaṃ jagat sarvaṃ tvayoktaṃ kārakas tathā॥ 33

māyā-kāra-kṛta – māyākārakṛtaṃ - (n.sing.nom)      создано как иллюзорное
yadvad – подобно тому, как; то, что
vastu-śūnya – vastuśūnyaṃ - (n.sing.nom)      по содержанию – пустота
tathā - так же и
itara - itarat - (n.sing.nom)      прочее
vastu-śūnya – vastuśūnyaṃ - (n.sing.nom)      по содержанию пуст
jagat – jagat - (n.sing.nom)      Мир
sarva – sarvaṃ - (n.sing.nom)      весь
tvayā - (m.sing.instr) тобой
ukta – uktaṃ - (n.sing.nom)      упомянутый
kāraka – kārakas - (m.sing.nom) творец
tathā – и

33.	Подобно тому, как по содержанию пуст созданный иллюзией образ, точно так же и прочее – по содержанию пуст (и) весь Мир, и тобой упомянутый творец.

----------


## Natha

> И ещё вариант :=}
> 
> _И [освободители], и [освобождаемые] существа, которые не рождены, [в силу этого] не угасают;
> Изречено, о мудрейший, ясно: "никто никого не освобождает"._
> 
> (Как я понимаю, опровергается предрассудок об окончательном угасании/прекращении/исчезновении кого-либо определенного "в нирване")


Вы пропустили ...sphuṭa – sphuṭam - (adv) явно...

Поскольку и глагол nirvānti - (ind.P1.3p.pl), и слово nirvāna, образованы от одного корня, то если по-вашему nirvānti=угасают, то и nirvāna=угасание", следовательно "не угасают"="не достигают нирваны"

----------


## Асуман

> сочетание *ye te* как в первой шлоке *yah tam* (*кого, того* = я преклоняюсь перед *тем, кто*...).


Да.




> ye nirvānti na te sphuṭam̩ = которые не угасают, они очевидно = sphuṭam̩ te ye na nirvānti = очевидно они, которые не угасают = очевидно, что они не угасают.


Насчёт "не угасают". По тексту гимна видно, что автор весьма последовательно расставляет отрицания *перед* глаголами и именами. За исключением оборота parabhāvo 'sti no yadā в 16-м стихе, где такое положение, видимо, вызвано метрическими соображениями и не влечёт никаких неоднозначностей. Т.о. в 32-м более очевидным и последовательным выглядит прочтение "na sphuṭam". Хотя я не могу придумать аргумент, чтобы полностью исключить вариант "nirvānti na". Однако если автор хотел написать "не достигают нирваны", то почему вдруг он написал бы противоречивый вариант "nirvānti na" вместо более естественного, последовательного и однозначного "na nirvānti"? Не могу придумать для этого никаких объяснений.




> очевидно, что они не угасают.


Если переводить в смысле "они явно не угасают", то тогда ye оказывается лишним.

Это сложное место. Линдтнер в переводе заметно отступает от текста. Андросов даёт "И неясно, обрели ли они умиротворение. " Ещё любопытный вариант у Тола и Драгонетти: "those who are extinguished (do) not (exist) certainly".

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вы пропустили ...sphuṭa – sphuṭam - (adv) явно...


sphuTam 	ind. 	distinctly
sphuTam 	ind. 	evidently
sphuTam 	ind. 	certainly
У меня "сказано...* ясно*". Хотя по смыслу точнее будет "сказано... *определённо*".




> Поскольку и глагол nirvānti - (ind.P1.3p.pl), и слово nirvāna, образованы от одного корня, то если по-вашему nirvānti=угасают, то и nirvāna=угасание", следовательно "не угасают"="не достигают нирваны"


Конечно. Поскольку нет, окончательно говоря, субстанциональных существ и субстанциональной нирваны, то первые не достигают второй.

----------


## Асуман

> И ещё вариант :=}
> 
> _И [освободители], и [освобождаемые] существа, которые не рождены, [в силу этого] не угасают;
> Изречено, о мудрейший, ясно: "никто никого не освобождает"._


Чисто моё имхо: если бы sphuṭam относилось по смыслу к proktaṃ во второй строке "ясно сказано", то оно и было бы написано во второй строке. Например, было бы написано iti proktaṃ tvayā sphuṭam "так тобою ясно сказано".

----------


## Юй Кан

Странно пытаетесь переводить, потому что в этой гатхе представлено одно из базовых суждений _шуньявады_, основателем которой является Нагарджуна...

32. Тобою сказано, о величайший из мудрых: несомненно, ни сущие, ни нерождённые
нирваны не достигают и никто никем не освобождается.

----------

Нико (11.05.2012)

----------


## Асуман

> Странно пытаетесь переводить, потому что в этой гатхе представлено одно из базовых суждений _шуньявады_, основателем которой является Нагарджуна...
> 
> 32. Как сказано величайшим из мудрых -- несомненно, ни сущие, ни нерождённые
> нирваны не достигают и никто никем не освобождается.


Хорошо звучит. Жаль, что тексту не соответствует.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Хорошо звучит. Жаль, что тексту не соответствует.


Это опять пример литературного перевода.
Литературный перевод (в отличии от пословного) это когда излагается мысль/суть, а не воспроизводятся сцепления слов с добавками кучи вводных...
И тексту оно соответствует безупречно.
Показать, "переведя" на ваш язык?

----------


## Асуман

> Показать, "переведя" на ваш язык?


Да, пожалуйста, покажите. Я пока вижу невозможность такого перевода. Например, ...ca no jātāḥ... нельзя переводить как "и нерождённые", если не предположить там сразу три неправильных построения - вынесение "ча" перед словом, вынесение "ча" в связке с отрицанием опять же вперёд, и неумение образовать правильное отрицание от jātāḥ. Корректно "и нерождённые" было бы написано ajātāśca.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> *Тридцать второй текст*
> _na kaścin mocitaḥ kaiścid_ iti proktaṃ mahāmune॥ 32


Кстати. В каких более ранних источниках встречаются изречения вроде этого?

----------


## Greedy

> Если переводить в смысле "они явно не угасают", то тогда ye оказывается лишним.


В данном случае na может относится к te: ye nirvānti na te sphuṭam̩ = которые угасают, не они очевидно = очевидно, что они не те, что угасают.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, пожалуйста, покажите. Я пока вижу невозможность такого перевода. Например, ...ca no jātāḥ... нельзя переводить как "и нерождённые", если не предположить там сразу три неправильных построения - вынесение "ча" перед словом, вынесение "ча" в связке с отрицанием опять же вперёд, и неумение образовать правильное отрицание от jātāḥ. Корректно "и нерождённые" было бы написано ajātāśca.


те (te) и (ca) существа (sattvāś) и (ca) не (no) рождённые (jātā) которые (ye) достигают угасания (nirvānti) не (na) те (te) конечно/безусловно (sphuṭam।
не (na) кто-то (kaścin) освобождён (mocitaḥ) кем-то (kaiścid) так (iti) сказано (proktaṃ) о великий мудрец (mahāmune॥ 32

Подстрочник:

И существующие (живые существа), и не являющиеся рождёнными/возникшими не являются достигающими угасания/нирваны, безусловно,
[и] не является кто-то освобождённым кем-то, как [тобою] сказано, о великий мудрец.

О свободном порядке слов в гатхах ... не напоминаю.

----------


## Юй Кан

> 32. *Ни они, ни существа не рождены. Очевидно, что они не угасают*.
> «Никто никем не освобождён» – так [Тобой] сказано, о Великий Мудрец.


Интересный, кстати, вариант! (Даже более соответствующий шуньяваде, чем мой. : )
Мой респект. : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мой вариант:
> 
> 29. Для того, для чего возникновение совсем не существует,  каким бы было умиротворение?
> В действительности видимый иллюзорный слон изначально умиротворён.
> 
> 30. Возникшее и невозникшее: каким образом иллюзорный слон расценивается как
> возникшее, таким же образом и всё невозникшее [является] реальностью.
> 
> 31. Неисчислимыми Владыками Мира для бесчисленного количества существ
> ...


Жаль, сразу не обратил внимания на этот пост.
Тут, разве что, необходима некоторая лит. редактура, а так (т.е., по смыслам) -- очень похоже на правду. : )

----------


## До

> 29. Для того, для чего возникновение совсем не существует,  каким бы было умиротворение?
> В действительности видимый иллюзорный слон изначально умиротворён.


Умиротворённый слон:

----------

Wyrd (11.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (11.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

Ну как видимый иллюзорный слон может быть изначально умиротворённым? Я понимаю прекрасно, что из песни слова не выкинешь. Но звучит диковато.

----------


## Natha

> Странно пытаетесь переводить, потому что в этой гатхе представлено одно из базовых суждений _шуньявады_, основателем которой является Нагарджуна...
> 
> 32. Тобою сказано, о величайший из мудрых: несомненно, ни сущие, ни нерождённые
> нирваны не достигают и никто никем не освобождается.


Вот мой вариант:
32.	И те существа, которые не рождены, они явно не достигают нирваны.  «Никто ни кем не освобожден» – так сказано, о великий мудрец.

От моего почти никакого отличия

----------


## Natha

*Тридцать четвёртый текст*

कारको ऽपि कृतो ऽन्येन कृतत्वं नातिवर्तते।
अथ वातत्क्रियाकर्तृ कारकस्य प्रसज्यते॥ ३४

kārako ‘pi kṛto nyena kṛtatvaṃ nātivartate।
atha vātatkriyākartṛ kārakasya prasajyate॥ 34

kāraka – kārako - (m.sing.nom)  творец
api - Даже
kṛta – kṛto - (m.sing.nom)  создан
anya – anyena - (m.sing.instr)  другим
kṛta – kṛtatvaṃ - (n.sing.acc)  свойства быть созданным
na - не
ativart – ativartate - (ind.A1.3p.sing)    избегает
atha vā – поскольку
tat-kriyā-kartṛ – tatkriyākartṛ - (n.sing.nom)  тот, кто занят творением
kāraka – kārakasya -  (m.sing.gen) для творца
prasañj – prasajyate - (pass.3P.sing) льнуть, следовать

34.	Даже творец создан (кем-то) другим, не избегает свойства быть созданным, поскольку тот, кто занят творением наводит (на мысль) о (своём) создателе.

Комментарий: В этом тексте для меня оказался трудным глагол  … prasañj – prasajyate - (pass.3P.sing) … Вот это его значение из словаря M-V. - 
sajyate , orﾠ -sajjate (-ti ), to attach one's self, cling to, be devoted to, orﾠ intent upon, orﾠ occupied with - 
для этого текста практически ничего не дало, поскольку значения …льнуть, следовать… хотя и прояснили для меня смысл текста, однако составить из них более или менее складное предложение не получилось

----------


## Нико

> Вот мой вариант:
> 32.	И те существа, которые не рождены, они явно не достигают нирваны.  «Никто ни кем не освобожден» – так сказано, о великий мудрец.
> 
> От моего почти никакого отличия


А те существа, которые рождены, достигают нирваны что ли? Или её вообще никто не достигает? Охохо

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот мой вариант:
> 32.	И те существа, которые не рождены, они явно не достигают нирваны.  «Никто ни кем не освобожден» – так сказано, о великий мудрец.
> 
> От моего почти никакого отличия


Но я-то уже отказался от своего варианта в пользу варианта Гриди... (См. пост 561.)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> prasañj – prasajyate - (pass.3P.sing) льнуть, следовать
> для этого текста практически ничего не дало, поскольку значения …льнуть, следовать… хотя и прояснили для меня смысл текста, однако составить из них более или менее складное предложение не получилось


Ну там не только льнуть или следовать. Значений несколько больше

 P. A1. %{-sajati} %{-te} (P.) 
hang on attach (loc.) La1t2y.
to hang with to provide or supply with (instr.) S3Br.
to cling to (loc.) Das3.
to engage with any one(loc.) in a quarrel or dispute ChUP. (only ind. p. %{-sajya})
to be attached to the world BhP. 
to result follow be the consequence of anything Sarvad. 
to cause to take place Pat. (A1.) 
to attach one's self to (acc.) MBh.: Pass. %{sajyate} or %{-sajjate} (%{-ti}) 
to attach one's self cling to be devoted to or intent upon or occupied with (loc.) Mn. MBh. &c. 
to be in love (pr.p. %{-sajjantI}) Hariv. (%{-sajjate}) 
to be the consequence of something else result follow be applicable Pat. Bha1sha1p. Sarvad.: Caus. P. %{-saJjayati} 
to cause to take place Naish. A1. %{-sajjayate} to attach to stick in (loc. with %{na} `" to fly through "' said of an arrow) R.

----------


## Greedy

> Ну как видимый иллюзорный слон может быть изначально умиротворённым? Я понимаю прекрасно, что из песни слова не выкинешь. Но звучит диковато.


Так как он не был рождён, то он изначально "мёртвый".
Надо придумать хорошее слово, описывающее нирвану и истинную реальность.
А пока нирвана - это угасание (движения). То, что является угасшим - умиротворённое, успокоенное.

----------


## До

> Так как он не был рождён, то он изначально "мёртвый".


Не обязательно. Может он вечно живой? Или вообще не имеющий отношения к рождению, так как из другой оперы.

ps. Или, скажем, некий человек родился от _не своих_ родителей? Нет. Он от чужих людей никогда (вечно) не рождался, так как рождался только от родных. Такой "мертвец".

----------


## Асуман

> те (te) и (ca) существа (sattvāś) и (ca) не (no) рождённые (jātā) которые (ye) достигают угасания (nirvānti) не (na) те (te) конечно/безусловно (sphuṭam।
> не (na) кто-то (kaścin) освобождён (mocitaḥ) кем-то (kaiścid) так (iti) сказано (proktaṃ) о великий мудрец (mahāmune॥ 32
> 
> Подстрочник:
> 
> И существующие (живые существа), и не являющиеся рождёнными/возникшими не являются достигающими угасания/нирваны, безусловно,
> [и] не является кто-то освобождённым кем-то, как [тобою] сказано, о великий мудрец.
> 
> О свободном порядке слов в гатхах ... не напоминаю.


Спасибо. Так и думал. Такой перевод для меня неприемлем. Для вас это "свободный порядок", а для меня - косноязычие и ошибки. Не буду снова заводить бесполезный спор о деталях.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Спасибо. Так и думал. Такой перевод для меня неприемлем. Для вас это "свободный порядок", а для меня - косноязычие и ошибки. Не буду снова заводить бесполезный спор о деталях.


Путаница... Ведь в том моём посте не было _перевода_, который ранее был назван хорошо звучащим, а не косноязычным, каковыми (косноязычными) являются (на мой взгляд, ест-но) почти все представленные здесь версии "переводов".
Отказался же от своей версии 32-й гатхи, поскольку она опять делалась без учёта контекста.
Т.е., вопрос с нею был закрыт мною ещё до Вашего путанного её осуждения. : )

----------


## Natha

> А те существа, которые рождены, достигают нирваны что ли? Или её вообще никто не достигает? Охохо


Те кто снова не родится - они достигли совершенства, как бы вы это совершенство ни называли, например - выход из круговорота смертей и рождений... Вот даже и о таких, с точки зрение Нагарджуны, нельзя сказать что они достигли нирваны. Да, с точки зрения Нагарджуны ни о ком нельзя сказать, что он достиг нирваны, даже о Будде.

----------


## Natha

> Мой вариант:
> 
> 29. Для того, для чего возникновение совсем не существует,  каким бы было умиротворение?
> В действительности видимый иллюзорный слон изначально умиротворён.


В этом сложном слове ...māyā-gaja-prakāśatva – māyāgajaprakāśatvād...какой падеж, разве не - (n.sing.abl)? Так почему же у вас ...видимый иллюзорный слон..., то есть именительный падеж? А если это сложное слово - в (n.sing.abl), так и переводить его нужно примерно так ...из-за видения иллюзорного слона...

----------


## Natha

> Ну там не только льнуть или следовать. Значений несколько больше


Да, значений больше, но залог глагола какой, разве не пассивный?

----------


## Natha

*Тридцать пятый текст*

नाममात्रं जगत् सर्वम् इत्य् उच्चैर् भाषितं त्वया।
अभिधानात् पृथग्भूतम् अभिधेयं न विद्यते॥ ३५

nāmamātraṃ jagat sarvam ity uccair bhāṣitaṃ tvayā।
abhidhānāt pṛthagbhūtam abhidheyaṃ na vidyate॥ 35

nāmamātra – nāmamātraṃ - (n.sing.nom)      только лишь слова
jagat – jagat - (n.sing.nom)      Мир
sarva – sarvam - (n.sing.nom)      Весь этот
ity - так
ucca – uccair - (adv) точно, сильно
bhāṣita – bhāṣitaṃ - (n.sing.nom)      сказанное, описанное
tvayā - (m.sing.instr)   тобой
abhidhāna – abhidhānāt – из-за речи, из-за высказывания
pṛthagbhūta – pṛthagbhūtam - (n.sing.nom)      отдельными ставшие
abhidheya – abhidheyaṃ - (n.sing.nom)      смысл
na - не
vid – vidyate – (pass.3P.sing) постигается

35.	«Весь этот Мир только лишь слова» – так тобой точно сказано – «ставший разграниченным из-за названий, смысл (этого Мира) не постигается».

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да, значений больше, но залог глагола какой, разве не пассивный?


Ну так подбирайте то, что подходит по смыслу. Потом ведь будете править несколько раз, что в принципе вполне нормальная практика. Некоторые же строфы у вас вполне неплохо выходят

----------


## Нико

> Так как он не был рождён, то он изначально "мёртвый".
> Надо придумать хорошее слово, описывающее нирвану и истинную реальность.
> А пока нирвана - это угасание (движения). То, что является угасшим - умиротворённое, успокоенное.


Да ладно вам, слоны рождаются. Просто в квадратных скобках переводчикам бы надо указывать, что не самосуще рождён, или самосуще не рождён. 

И потом, слон же не в нирване. Я знакома с терминами "умиротворённый" и "успокоенный". Но беда вся в том, что Нагарджуна не был тхеравадином, например. Вообще этот труд требует ГРАМОТНЫХ комментариев. А не просто подстрочного перевода.

----------


## Нико

> . Да, с точки зрения Нагарджуны ни о ком нельзя сказать, что он достиг нирваны, даже о Будде.


Ну прям. Вы точку зрения Нагарджуны, видимо, хорошо изучить успели. )))))))))

Почитайте, например, его же труд "Толкование бодхичитты".

----------


## Greedy

> Да ладно вам, слоны рождаются. Просто в квадратных скобках переводчикам бы надо указывать, что не самосуще рождён, или самосуще не рождён. 
> 
> И потом, слон же не в нирване. Я знакома с терминами "умиротворённый" и "успокоенный". Но беда вся в том, что Нагарджуна не был тхеравадином, например.


Уточнять самосущее что-то или нет с точки зрения воззрения махаяны абсурдно. В махаяне отрицается самосущее, поэтому ничего самосущего нет, не было и быть не может.
Рассмотрение самосущего допустимо лишь при комментировании соответствующего ложного представления.

И слон именно что умиротворён. И здесь дело не в хинаяне. Понимаете нирваны как успокоения, угасания в махаяне то же самое.
Того слона, который не умировторён, мы найти не сможем. Его поиски приведут к его необнаружимости. И таковыми являются все дхармы.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Уточнять самосущее что-то или нет с точки зрения воззрения махаяны абсурдно. В махаяне отрицается самосущее, поэтому ничего самосущего нет, не было и быть не может.
> Рассмотрение самосущего допустимо лишь при комментировании соответствующего ложного представления.


Да я имела в виду, что когда в Махаяне говорится о "невозникающем", нужно бы в скобках уточнять, что о "самосуще" невозникающем. А то белиберда получается.






> И слон именно что умиротворён. И здесь дело не в хинаяне. Понимаете нирваны как успокоения, угасания в махаяне то же самое.
> Того слона, который не умировторён, мы найти не сможем. Его поиски приведут к его необнаружимости. И таковыми являются все дхармы


Не убедили. Может, "пуст" лучше сказать? Ну это ж анекдот: умиротворённый слон. В Махаяне, кстати, нирвана вовсе не приравнивается к угасанию. Она приравнивается к покою. 

Кто-нить может ссылку кинуть на английский перевод этого текста?

----------


## Greedy

> Да я имела в виду, что когда в Махаяне говорится о "невозникающем", нужно бы в скобках уточнять, что о "самосуще" невозникающем. А то белиберда получается.


Зачем упоминать то, что было определено ещё в 3-й шлоке:

3. Возникшее из условий Тобой названо невозникшим:
Оно не рождено собственным состоянием – таким образом видится пустое.





> Не убедили. Может, "пуст" лучше сказать? Ну это ж анекдот: умиротворённый слон. В Махаяне, кстати, нирвана вовсе не приравнивается к угасанию. Она приравнивается к покою.


Покой - это и есть умиротворение.
Угасание - это дословный перевод глагола, от которого образовано слово нирвана. Если точнее, то прекращение ветра.

----------


## Нико

> Покой - это и есть умиротворение.
> Угасание - это дословный перевод глагола, от которого образовано слово нирвана. Если точнее, то прекращение ветра


А у Будды, что, все ветры прекращены? А как же его благая активность на благо существ? Для этого же ветер нужен. Извините, я немного не врубаюсь в санскрит.

----------


## Greedy

На улице ветреная погода. Но вот ветер прекратился, установилось безветрие. В метафизику здесь лезть не нужно. При этом очевидно, что безветрие окружающий мир не устраняет.

Пока в уме есть ветер, пока ум не успокоен, реальность как есть не видна.
Будда - это нечто вроде отражения реальности. У него нет избирательного ума, который одно принимает, а другое отвергает. Поэтому ничего кроме Дхармы (закона реальности) Будда давать не может.

Эта же идея выражается в форме сочетания пустоты и сострадания.

Наша же благая активность на благо существ - это средство успокоения ума.
Святая жизнь - это не нечто искусственное, а следствие отсутствия в уме предпочтений и отвержений. Когда ум пуст, нельзя совершить неблагой поступок, потому что из-за пустоты ума есть _личное безразличие_ - отсутствие собственной выгоды от ситуации.

Если кто-то обращается с просьбой, то реакция основывается на понимании реальности. Полным пониманием обладает полностью спокойный ум (Будда).
У нас же, на фоне _личного безразличия_, всё ещё мир воспринимается на основе привычных тенденций. Т.е. наши действия всегда основаны на слепках движений избирательного ума. Мы действуем в объективном мире, а не в пустом.
И практика помощи не взирая на негативные моменты лично для себя - это практика искоренения этих привычек, устранения предпочтений и отвержений на уровне восприятия всего мира.

С точки зрения реальности, мы действуем в рамках существующих в наших умах ограничениях (например, связанных с тем, каким мы воспринимаем мир). Будда же ограничений не имеет. Его деятельность ограничена рамками ума того, кто к нему обратился за помощью.
Очевидно, что единственное, что может сделать Будда - это помочь нам избавиться от имеющихся у нас ограничений, связанных с имеющимися тенденциями ума, вплоть до полного искоренения любых тенденций.

----------


## Natha

> Ну прям. Вы точку зрения Нагарджуны, видимо, хорошо изучить успели. )))))))))


Я об этом уже писал, однако:
Ещё лет эдак семь тому назад я перевёл с санскрита две главы - первую и двадцать пятую, его Мадхйамака-шастры, с комментариями Чандракирти. Параллельно пришлось прочитать "The Conception of Buddhist Nirvana" Щербатского. Затем перевёл "Виграха-вйавартани" с авто-комментарием. Да, вот на этом уровне изучил.

----------


## Natha

*Текст тридцать шестой
*
कल्पनामात्रम् इत्य् अस्मात् सर्वधर्माः प्रकाशिताः।
कल्पनाप्य् असती प्रोक्ताययाशून्यं विकल्प्यते॥ ३६

kalpanāmātram ity asmāt sarvadharmāḥ prakāśitāḥ।
kalpanāpy asatī proktāyayāśūnyaṃ vikalpyate॥ 36

kalpanā-mātra – kalpanāmātram - (n.sing.acc)    Только лишь концепции
ity - так
asmāt – (m.pl.abl)
sarva-dharma – sarvadharmāḥ - (m.pl.nom)    все дхармы
prakāśita – prakāśitāḥ - (m.pl.nom)    обрисованы
kalpanā - kalpanā - (f.sing.nom)   концепция
apy - даже
asatī – asatī - (f.sing.nom)   несуществующая
prokta – proktā - (f.sing.nom)   названа
yayā - (f.sing.instr)   посредством которой
śūnya – śūnyaṃ - (n.sing.acc)    пустота
vikalp -  vikalpyate - (pass.3P.sing) концептуализируется

36.	«Только лишь концепции» – так нами обрисованы все дхармы, и даже несуществующей концепцией названа (дхарма), посредством которой развита концепция пустоты.

----------


## Natha

*Текст тридцать седьмой*

भावाभावद्वयातीतम् अनतीतं च कुत्रचित्।
न च ज्ञानं न च ज्ञेयं न चास्ति न च नास्ति यत्॥ ३७


bhāvābhāvadvayātītam anatītaṃ ca kutracit।
na ca jñānaṃ na ca jñeyaṃ na cāsti na ca nāsti yat॥ 37

bhāva-abhāva-dvaya-atīta – bhāvābhāvadvayātītam - (n.sing.nom)      Имеющее характеристики, ни имеющее характеристики, и то и другое, проходящее,
anatīta – anatītaṃ - (n.sing.nom)      ни проходящее
ca - также
kutracit - где бы то ни было
na - ни
ca – также
jñāna – jñānaṃ - (n.sing.nom)      знание
na - ни
ca - также
jñeya – jñeyaṃ - (n.sing.nom)      познаваемое
na - ни
ca - также
as – asti - (ind.P2.3p.sing)  существует
na - ни
ca - также
na - не
as – asti - (ind.P2.3p.sing)  существует
yat - (n.sing.nom)      которое; то, что

37.	То, что имеет характеристики, не имеет характеристик, и то и другое. проходящее, ни проходящее где бы то ни было; ни знание, ни познаваемое; ни существующее, ни не существующее.


*Текст тридцать восьмой
*
यन् न चैकं न चानेकं नोभयं न च नोभयम्।
अनालयम् अथाव्यक्तम् अचिन्त्यम् अनिदर्शनम्॥ ३८

yan na caikaṃ na cānekaṃ nobhayaṃ na ca nobhayam।
anālayam athāvyaktam acintyam anidarśanam॥ 38

yan - (n.sing.nom)      то, что; которое
na - ни
ca - также
eka – ekaṃ - (n.sing.nom)      единое
na - ни
ca - также
aneka – anekaṃ - (n.sing.nom)      не единое
na - ни
ubhaya – ubhayaṃ – (n.sing.nom)      двойственное, то и другое
na -  не
ca - также
na - ни
ubhaya – ubhayam - (n.sing.nom)      двойственное, то и другое
anālaya-anālayam - ни имеющее место
atha - к тому же
avyakta – avyaktam - (n.sing.nom)      ни проявленное
acintya – acintyam - (n.sing.nom)      ни постижимое
anidarśana – anidarśanam - (n.sing.nom)      ни воспринимаемое

38.	То, что ни единое, ни не единое, ни то ни другое, не ни то ни другое; ни имеющее место; к тому же ни проявленное, ни постижимое, ни воспринимаемое.


*Текст тридцать девятый*

यन् नोदेति न च व्येति नोच्छेदि न च शाश्वतम्।
तद् आकाशप्रतीकाशं नाक्षरज्ञानगोचरम्॥ ३९

yan nodeti na ca vyeti nocchedi na ca śāśvatam।
tad ākāśapratīkāśaṃ nākṣarajñānagocaram॥ 39

yan - (n.sing.nom)      Которое
na - ни
ud-i - udeti - (ind.P2.3p.sing)  появляется
na - ни
ca - также
vi-i - vyeti - (ind.P2.3p.sing)  распыляется
na - ни
ucchedin - ucchedi - (n.sing.nom)      раздробленное
na - ни
ca - также
śāśvata – śāśvatam - (n.sing.nom)      вечное
tad - (n.sing.nom)      это
ākāśapratīkāśa – ākāśapratīkāśaṃ - (n.sing.nom)      обозначено (как) акаша
na - ни
akṣara-jñāna-gocara – akṣarajñānagocaram - (n.sing.nom)   объект познаваемый посредством слов

39.	То, что ни появляется, ни распыляется, ни раздробленное, ни вечное – это обозначено (как) акаша, (но это) не объект, познаваемый посредством слов.

----------


## Natha

> А у Будды, что, все ветры прекращены? А как же его благая активность на благо существ? Для этого же ветер нужен. Извините, я немного не врубаюсь в санскрит.


Нирвана не может быть без самсары. Нирвана - это соответствующее состояние сознания, обнаружить которое без пребывания в самсаре невозможно.

----------


## Антип Байда

> А откуда кто может знать о другом – освобождён он или нет, достиг он нирваны или нет? Даже если взять Будду, то откуда мы можем знать освобождён он или нет, достиг он нирваны или нет? ? Говоря о том, что он освобождён и достиг нирваны, мы, скорее, делаем ему комплимент, чем говорим об истине. Вот это и есть серединный путь и позиция мадхйамики, и кто станет на этот путь, лишь тот станет реально свободным и достигнет нирваны, хотя кто о нём скажет, что он освобождён и достиг нирваны?


А откуда кто может знать- есть ли нирвана? Именно такой вопрос должен задать себе мадхъямик, как вые го понимаете. Итак?

----------

Нико (12.05.2012)

----------


## Natha

* Текст сороковой*

यः प्रतीत्यसमुत्पादः शून्यतासैव ते मता।
तथाविधश् च सद्धर्मस् तत्समश् च तथागतः॥ ४०

yaḥ pratītyasamutpādaḥ śūnyatāsaiva te matā।
tathāvidhaś ca saddharmas tatsamaś ca tathāgataḥ॥ 40

yaḥ – что, которое
pratītya-samutpāda – pratītyasamutpādaḥ - (m.sing.nom)  обусловленное возникновение
śūnyatā – śūnyatā - (f.sing.nom) пустота
sā - (f.sing.nom) это
eva - именно
te - (m.sing.gen) Твоё
matā – matā - (f.sing.nom) мнение
tathāvidha – tathāvidhaś - (m.sing.nom)  выявляющая таковость
ca - и
saddharma – saddharmas - (m.sing.nom)  реальная дхарма
tatsama – tatsamaś - (m.sing.nom)  ей тождественен
ca - и
tathāgata – tathāgataḥ - (m.sing.nom)  достигший таковости

40.	Ты считаешь, что обусловленное возникновение – это, именно, пустота, и реальна (лишь) дхарма выявляющая таковость, и ей тождественен достигший таковости.

Комментарий: В этом тексте следовало бы написать …и ей тождественно (сознание) достигшее таковости…

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> yaḥ pratītyasamutpādaḥ śūnyatāsaiva te matā।
> tathāvidhaś ca saddharmas tatsamaś ca tathāgataḥ॥ 40


Ты полагаешь обусловленно возникшее--нереальностью (шуньятой).
Такова же (татхАвидха) истинная доктрина. И синоним [этого]--Татхагата.
; )

----------


## Natha

> А откуда кто может знать- есть ли нирвана? Именно такой вопрос должен задать себе мадхъямик, как вы его понимаете. Итак?


Да любой из нас знает, что такое нирвана=прекращение=задувание и прочее… ! Я уже писал, как я представляю себе работу сознания=решающего аппарата: наше сознание постоянно занято обработкой информации, каждый единичный акт познания, проявляясь, затем удаляется, уступая место очередному акту познания…, и так без остановки, ни днём, ни ночью. Проявление познавательного акта – это самсара=приток, удаление познавательного акта – нирвана=прекращение. Именно поэтому:

na saṃsārasya nirvāṇātkiṃcidasti viśeṣaṇam /
na nirvāṇasya saṃsārātkiṃcidasti viśeṣaṇam //25.19 //

19.Не существует какого-либо отличия самсары от нирваны, 
и какого-либо отличия нирваны от самсары не существует.
И
nirvāṇasya ca yā koṭiḥ koṭiḥ saṃsaraṇasya ca /
na tayorantaraṃ kiṃcitsumūkṣmamapi vidyate //25.20 //

20.И каков предел нирваны - таков же предел самсары, 
этих двух какое-либо отличие, даже незначительное, не определяется.

Это отрывки из Мадхйамака-шастры

Да, существует мнение, что нирвана – это то, куда уходят, и это где-то там за пределами воспринимаемого чувствами мира, и находясь в этом мире нирваны не достичь. :Big Grin: 

У сознания  обычных людей имеется «перекос» в обработке информации в сторону самсары=«притока информации», этот перекос и вызывает ментальное явление именуемое как …страдание… Когда самсара и нирвана уравновешены, то возникает просветление. Для того, чтобы достичь равновесия, существует серединный путь.

----------


## Natha

*Текст сорок первый*

तत् तत्त्वं परमार्थोऽपि तथताद्रव्यम् इष्यते।
भूतं तद् अविसंवादि तद्बोधाद् बुद्ध उच्यते॥ ४१


tat tattvaṃ paramārtho ‘pi tathatādravyam iṣyate।
bhūtaṃ tad avisaṃvādi tadbodhād buddha ucyate॥ 41

tat - (n.sing.nom)      Это
tattva – tattvaṃ - (n.sing.nom)      истина
paramārtha – paramārtho - высшего смысла
api - даже
tathatā –tathatā - таковость
dravya –dravyam - (n.sing.nom)      основой, субстанцией, субстратом
iṣ – iṣyate - (pass.3P.sing) считается
bhūta – bhūtaṃ - (n.sing.nom)      существующее
tad -  (n.sing.nom)      это
avisaṃvādi – avisaṃvādi - (n.sing.nom)      невыразимое
tadbodha – tadbodhād - (m.sing.abl) от познания этого
buddha – buddha - пробуждённый
vac - ucyate - (pass.3P.sing) называются

41.	Это истина высшего смысла, что именно таковость считается основой (всего), она существующая, невыразимая, от её познания (сознание) считается пробуждённым.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Да любой из нас знает, что такое нирвана=прекращение=задувание и прочее… ! Я уже писал, как я представляю себе работу сознания=решающего аппарата: наше сознание постоянно занято обработкой информации, каждый единичный акт познания, проявляясь, затем удаляется, уступая место очередному акту познания…, и так без остановки, ни днём, ни ночью. Проявление познавательного акта – это самсара=приток, удаление познавательного акта – нирвана=прекращение.


А вы представляете, что подгоняете перевод под ваше представление?

----------


## Greedy

> na saṃsārasya nirvāṇātkiṃcidasti viśeṣaṇam /
> na nirvāṇasya saṃsārātkiṃcidasti viśeṣaṇam //25.19 //
> 
> 19.Не существует какого-либо отличия самсары от нирваны, 
> и какого-либо отличия нирваны от самсары не существует.


Это то, что говорит Нагарджуна. Самсара и нирвана ничем неотличимы.

А теперь то, что говорите Вы:



> Проявление познавательного акта – это самсара=приток, удаление познавательного акта – нирвана=прекращение.


Самсара - это приток, нирвана - это прекращение.
Т.е. Вы не только находите различия между ними, Вы нирвану и самсару рассматриваете как принципиально разное.

Не говорят уже о том, что помимо этих двух, вводите ещё и третье (сознание), относительно которого существуют самсара и нирвана.

----------


## Natha

> А вы представляете, что подгоняете перевод под ваше представление?


Каждый переводчик может быть обвинён в том, что он подгоняет перевод под свои представления об идее заложенной автором в текст, но при одном условии, а именно, если он грубо нарушает грамматическую композицию, из-за чего субъект и объект меняются местами, определения существительных становятся другими существительными и так далее… У меня ничего этого нет, более того, моё стремление к буквальности перевода делает его трудно читаемым, за что и подвергаюсь справедливой критике со стороны участников обсуждения. А если спросить откуда у меня взялись вот такие представления о буддизме, ответ будет прост – я начал изучать буддизм не с комментариев на тексты, а с перевода оригинальных санскритских текстов, а лишь потом стал почитывать комментарии.

----------


## Natha

*Текст сорок второй*

बुद्धानां सत्त्वधातोश् च तेनाभिन्नत्वम् अर्थतः।
आत्मनश् च परेषां च समता तेन ते मता॥ ४२

buddhānāṃ sattvadhātoś ca tenābhinnatvam arthataḥ।
ātmanaś ca pareṣāṃ ca samatā tena te matā॥ 42

buddha – buddhānāṃ - (m.pl.gen)  у пробужденных
sattvadhātu – sattvadhātoś – от мира живых существ
ca - и
tena - (m.sing.instr)   благодаря этому
abhinnatva – abhinnatvam - (n.sing.nom)     цельность, неразделённость
artha – arthataḥ - (adv) действительно
ātman – ātmanaś - (n.sing.gen) по отношению к себе
ca - и
para – pareṣāṃ - (m.pl.gen)  другим
ca - и
samatā - samatā - (f.sing.nom) ровность
tena - (m.sing.instr)   поэтому
te - (m.sing.gen)   Твоё
mata – matā - (f.sing.nom) мнение

42.	Ты считаешь, (что) благодаря этому у пробужденных действительно отсутствует разделение с миром живых существ, а также, благодаря этому,  по отношению к себе и другим, (проявляется) ровность.

----------


## Natha

> Это то, что говорит Нагарджуна. Самсара и нирвана ничем неотличимы.
> 
> А теперь то, что говорите Вы:
> 
> Самсара - это приток, нирвана - это прекращение.
> Т.е. Вы не только находите различия между ними, Вы нирвану и самсару рассматриваете как принципиально разное.
> 
> Не говорят уже о том, что помимо этих двух, вводите ещё и третье (сознание), относительно которого существуют самсара и нирвана.


Я не говорю о каком-то третьем, а описываю процесс обработки информации, который разворачивается в так называемом сознании, именно «так называемом», потому что другого названия этому мы не имеем.
Хотим мы того, или нет, но сделав вдох, мы делаем выдох – иначе будут страдания. Сделайте задержку дыхания хотя бы на три минуты – сами убедитесь… Да, вдох и выдох отличаются, но представляют из себя единое целое. Нельзя всё время выдыхать или вдыхать. Существует единый процесс дыхания. Вот также и самсара с нирваной – существует единый процесс обработки информации.

----------


## Natha

*Текст сорок третий*

भावेभ्यः शून्यतानान्या न च भावोऽस्ति तां विना।
तस्मात् प्रतीत्यजाभावास् त्वयाशून्याः प्रकाशिताः॥ ४३


bhāvebhyaḥ śūnyatānānyā na ca bhāvo ‘sti tāṃ vinā।
tasmāt pratītyajābhāvās tvayāśūnyāḥ prakāśitāḥ॥ 43

bhāva - bhāvebhyaḥ - (m.pl.abl) От характеристик
śūnyatā – śūnyatā - (f.sing.nom) пустота
na - не
anya – anyā - (f.sing.nom) отлична, отдельна
na - не
ca - и
bhāva – bhāvo - (m.sing.nom)  характеристика
as – asti - (ind.P2.3p.sing)  существует
tāṃ (f.sing.acc)  - неё
vinā - (adv) без
tasmāt - потому
pratītya-jā-bhāva – pratītyajābhāvās - (m.pl.nom)    порождённые обусловленностью характеристики
tvayā - (m.sing.instr) тобой
śūnya – śūnyāḥ - (m.pl.nom)    как пустые
prakāśita – prakāśitāḥ - (m.pl.nom)    показаны

43.	Пустота неотделима от характеристик, характеристика без неё не существует, потому порождённые обусловленностью характеристики тобой показаны как пустые.

----------


## Greedy

> Хотим мы того, или нет, но сделав вдох, мы делаем выдох – иначе будут страдания. Сделайте задержку дыхания хотя бы на три минуты – сами убедитесь… Да, вдох и выдох отличаются, но представляют из себя единое целое. Нельзя всё время выдыхать или вдыхать. Существует единый процесс дыхания. Вот также и самсара с нирваной – существует единый процесс обработки информации.


Какое отношение описание этого процесса имеет к тому, как нирвану и самсару определяет Нагарджуна?

Он однозначно говорит, что между ними нет ни малейшего различия.
Вы же однозначно видите их разными.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Какое отношение описание этого процесса имеет к тому, как нирвану и самсару определяет Нагарджуна?
> Он однозначно говорит, что между ними нет ни малейшего различия.
> Вы же однозначно видите их разными.


Ну вам что не видно, что человек текст подгоняет под свои представления? О каком переводе тогда может быть речь?

----------


## Greedy

> Ну вам что не видно, что человек текст подгоняет под свои представления? О каком переводе тогда может быть речь?


Поэтому критикуем и перевод, и комментарии к нему.

----------


## Natha

*Текст сорок четвёртый*

हेतुप्रत्ययसंभूता परतन्त्रा च संवृतिः।
परतन्त्र इति प्रोक्तः परमार्थस् त्व् अकृत्रिमः॥ ४४

hetupratyayasaṃbhūtā paratantrā ca saṃvṛtiḥ।
paratantra iti proktaḥ paramārthas tv akṛtrimaḥ॥ 44

hetupratyayasaṃbhūta – hetupratyayasaṃbhūtā - (f.sing.nom) проявляема в зависимости от причин и условий
paratantra – paratantrā - (f.sing.nom) зависима от другого
ca - также
saṃvṛti – saṃvṛtiḥ - (f.sing.nom) Относительная истина
paratantra – paratantra - (m.sing.nom)  зависимость от другого
iti - так
prokta – proktaḥ - (m.sing.nom)  описана
paramārtha – paramārthas - (m.sing.nom)  высший смысл
tv - же
akṛtrima – akṛtrimaḥ - (m.sing.nom)  неподделен, неподражаем

44.	Относительная истина зависима от другого, проявляется в зависимости от причин и условий – так описана зависимость от другого, высший смысл же – неподделен.

----------


## Natha

> Ну вам что не видно, что человек текст подгоняет под свои представления? О каком переводе тогда может быть речь?


Практически все переводы Greedy, которые он выложил на этой ветке форума, отличаются от моих. После их прочтения проявляется не тот смысл, что после прочтения моих переводов тех же самых текстов, так что, по-вашему он тоже подгоняет? Ну, тогда и Андросов подгоняет и C.Lindtner, и все тибетские переводы с санскрита - сполошые подгонки... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Natha

> Какое отношение описание этого процесса имеет к тому, как нирвану и самсару определяет Нагарджуна?
> 
> Он однозначно говорит, что между ними нет ни малейшего различия.
> *Вы же однозначно видите их разными*.


А вот я просмотрел всё сообщение, и не нашёл места, где бы мной было написано, что я вижу разницу между нирваной и самсарой, и тем более такого, где бы я *однозначно* об этом говорил. Вывод о том, что у меня они обозначены как разные сделали вы, а не я. :Frown: 

Понятие пустотности имеет ввиду отсутствие индивидуальных характеристик у любых вещей и явлений. Серединный путь – средство достижения совершенства. Я не вижу разницы между тем, что в мире именутся как добро и зло. Я не вижу разницы между самсарой и нирваной.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Практически все переводы Greedy, которые он выложил на этой ветке форума, отличаются от моих. После их прочтения проявляется не тот смысл, что после прочтения моих переводов тех же самых текстов, так что, по-вашему он тоже подгоняет? Ну, тогда и Андросов подгоняет и C.Lindtner, и все тибетские переводы с санскрита - сполошые подгонки...


Вообще-то считая что вы очень хорошо понимаете Нагарджуну и пр., вы похоже ошибаетесь весьма сильно. Подгонять перевод текста под свои представления - это плохой показатель для переводчика. Вдобавок вы сейчас утверждаете - что если вы подгоняете, то и Андросов, и Линдтнер и тибетцы - подгоняли все. Не помешало бы чуть-чуть скромности в себе воспитать. Типа если вы подгоняете и остальные не лучше. Редкая наглость. Про ваше "знание" русского уже писалось здесь не раз. Про то, что вы не просекаете собственно традиции в рамках которой всё составлялось - тоже уже отмечали.

Но уже смешно и то, что вы где-то отметили что и Нагарджуна санскритом плохо владел.
Сил нет читать опус, который здесь переводится.

----------


## Greedy

> А вот я просмотрел всё сообщение, и не нашёл места, где бы мной было написано, что я вижу разницу между нирваной и самсарой, и тем более такого, где бы я *однозначно* об этом говорил. Вывод о том, что у меня они обозначены как разные сделали вы, а не я.


Т.е. Вашу фразу:



> Проявление познавательного акта – это самсара=приток, удаление познавательного акта – нирвана=прекращение.


следует понимать так:
"Проявление познавательного акта = удалению познавательного акта; приток = прекращению; вдох = выдоху".
Нагарджуна именно так определяет неотличимость самсары от нирваны. Нельзя сказать, что вот это - самсара, а вот это - нирвана.
Вы же такое разделение проводите.

----------


## Greedy

> Ну, тогда и Андросов подгоняет и C.Lindtner, и все тибетские переводы с санскрита - сполошые подгонки...


Чем больше изучаю текст, тем больше перевод Андросова, Линднера и других соответствует тексту. Есть лишь незначительных различия, связанные со сложными местами, которые в переводах обрастают уточнениями, которых в оригинале нет.

У Андросова таких дополнений значительно больше, чем английских переводах.
Хотя есть и места, где расхождения более чем серьёзные.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Чем больше изучаю текст, тем больше перевод Андросова, Линднера и других соответствует тексту. Есть лишь незначительных различия, связанные со сложными местами, которые в переводах обрастают уточнениями, которых в оригинале нет.
> 
> У Андросова таких дополнений значительно больше, чем английских переводах.
> Хотя есть и места, где расхождения более чем серьёзные.


Блин. Да Валерий Павлович иногда над тем, чтобы понять одну строфу - мог потратить несколько дней. Это вместо того чтобы сбрасывать сюда сырец без понимания того, о чём собственно речь.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Зря, мне кажется, обрушиваетесь на Натху -- такого, как он есть.
Он проделал очень важную и нужную работу: _грамматический разбор текста_. Чем и делится со всеми, невзирая на попрёки и претензии.
Текст, действительно, очень непростой. Но теперь у всех, мало-мальски знакомых с санскритом, есть возможность поломать голову над сказанным Нагарджуной, припадая к первоисточнику! : )
А что перевод его далёк от совершенства -- это совсем другой вопрос: его личный, а не чей-то ещё.

Поставьте, хотя бы ненадолго, себя на его место? Ему сейчас внутренне очень и очень непросто, и всё же он продолжает...
По мне, уже одно это достойно уважения, а не хулы.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (15.05.2012), Нико (14.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Поставьте, хотя бы ненадолго, себя на его место? Ему сейчас внутренне очень и очень непросто, и всё же он продолжает...
> По мне, уже одно это достойно уважения, а не хулы.


Ставлю постоянно. Прежде чем перевод в сети выложить приходиться пять-шесть раз минимум его пересматривать. Иногда искать комменты, чтобы понять что там должно быть. Если бы Натха был бы немного скромнее, то и вопросов не было бы. Но он же считает, что понимает Нагарджуну лучше самого Нагарджуны. и лучше всех буддологов и практиков, которые изучали и переводили этот текст в прошлом.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ставлю постоянно. Прежде чем перевод в сети выложить приходиться пять-шесть раз минимум его пересматривать. Иногда искать комменты, чтобы понять что там должно быть. Если бы Натха был бы немного скромнее, то и вопросов не было бы. Но он же считает, что понимает Нагарджуну лучше самого Нагарджуны. и лучше всех буддологов и практиков, которые изучали и переводили этот текст в прошлом.


Да нет, ты не себя ставишь на его место, а себя (или Андросова) -- в пример ему, повторяя разными словами одни и те же осуждения (как и в этом посте), работающие, _по факту_, на твой (или Андросова) авторитет и больше ни на что. А ведь он никак не посягает на ваш с Андросовым авторитет...

Можешь ты исправить взрослого человека, отдавшего большой кусок жизни труду, которым он тут бескорыстно делится? Нет.
Чехвостишь его, осуждая, и только... По-моему, это неправильно.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да нет, ты не себя ставишь на его место, а себя (или Андросова) -- в пример ему, повторяя разными словами одни и те же осуждения (как и в этом посте), работающие, _по факту_, на твой (или Андросова) авторитет и больше ни на что. А ведь он никак не посягает на ваш с Андросовым авторитет...


Ну скажем скорее осуждения полагаясь на авторитет Андросова. С другой стороны Натха проезжался уже и по Нагарджуне, и по тибетскому варианту и пр. и др.
Я не прошу его уважать Андросова или кого-то еще, но пока опыта немного - можно немного быть скромнее и прислушиваться таки к другим. А где это? Видно только, что он типа проштудировал и всё уже понял. или таки стоит повторить предыдущее сообщение?

Повторяю:
*Но он же считает, что понимает Нагарджуну лучше самого Нагарджуны. и лучше всех буддологов и практиков, которые изучали и переводили этот текст в прошлом.* 




> Можешь ты исправить взрослого человека, отдавшего большой кусок жизни труду, которым он тут бескорыстно делится? Нет.
> Чехвостишь его, осуждая, и только... По-моему, это неправильно.


Правильно,неправильно.... Зачем велосипед изобретать, когда он уже есть?

----------


## Natha

> Поставьте, хотя бы ненадолго, себя на его место? Ему сейчас внутренне очень и очень непросто, и всё же он продолжает...
> По мне, уже одно это достойно уважения, а не хулы.


Счастье горю сделав равным:
взял - не взял, побил - побитый...
так в сражение вступая.
не впадёшь ты в грех, конечно.
(भगवद्गीत)

----------


## Юй Кан

Натха не проезжался ни по кому, изначально оговорив, что, может быть, кому-то будет интересен перевод, сделанный человеком, не принадлежащим ни к какой традиции.
На полях: когда давным-давно начинал заниматься переводами очень больших текстов с англ., было тоже такое ощущение, что наш хорошо известный в мире современник, забавно и популярно пишущий о даосизме.., уродует язык. : ) И только позднее выяснил, что его английский -- это американский, разговорный.
А  санскритом -- вообще... Ведь каждый новый текст -- новые (не только для меня) манера, стиль, да, по сути, и язык/лексика. Уж не говоря о гибридном санскрите, с которым местами попросту ужас ужасный. %)
Потому Натху я в этом смысле понимаю.
И давай закончим, Олег? Считаешь правильным пытаться исправлять человека -- дерзай. %)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И давай закончим, Олег? Считаешь правильным пытаться исправлять человека -- дерзай. %)


Поднимаю руки и удаляюсь  :Smilie: 
Исправлять его я не собираюсь. Это особо смысла не имеет, если человек не умеет слушать других. Но и своего варианта сейчас выкладывать не стану. Однако при появлении очередного новодела - не могу сказать что не отреагирую соответственно.

----------

Юй Кан (14.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Счастье горю сделав равным:
> взял - не взял, побил - побитый...
> так в сражение вступая.
> не впадёшь ты в грех, конечно.
> (भगवद्गीत)


Проще: "Хвалу и клевету приемли равнодушно и не оспоривай"... даже умных! : )
Но (сорь, опять банальность) неизменно учись у всякого...

----------


## Natha

> Повторяю:
> *Но он же считает, что понимает Нагарджуну лучше самого Нагарджуны. и лучше всех буддологов и практиков, которые изучали и переводили этот текст в прошлом.*


Я никогда не писал что я понимаю лучше..., но намекал, что у меня своя точка зрения.
С точки зрения мадхйамики такие характеристики как хуже, лучше - शून्यता

----------


## Natha

*Текст сорок пятый*

स्वभावः प्रकृतिस् तत्त्वं द्रव्यं वस्तु सद् इत्य् अपि।
नास्ति वै कल्पितो भावो परतन्त्रस् तु विद्यते॥ ४५

svabhāvaḥ prakṛtis tattvaṃ dravyaṃ vastu sad ity api।
nāsti vai kalpito bhāvo paratantras tu vidyate॥ 45

svabhāva – svabhāvaḥ - (m.sing.nom)  Самобытность,
prakṛti – prakṛtis - (f.sing.nom) Пракрити,
tattva – tattvaṃ - (n.sing.nom)      истина,
dravya – dravyaṃ - (n.sing.nom)      объект,
vastu – vastu - (n.sing.nom)     содержание ,
sant – sad - (m.sing.nom)  существующее
ity – таким образом
api - даже
na - не
as – asti - (ind.P2.3p.sing)  существует
vai - определённо
kalpita – kalpito - (m.sing.nom)  основанная на концепциях
bhāva – bhāvo - (m.sing.nom)  характеристика
paratantra – paratantras - (m.sing.nom)  зависимое от другого
tu - однако
vid – vidyate - (pass.3P.sing) считается

45.	Определённо, основанная на концепциях характеристика считается зависимой от другого, (поэтому) не существует (ни) самобытность, (ни) пракрити, (ни) истина, (ни) объект, (ни) содержание, (ни) даже существующее.

----------


## Асуман

> vid – vidyate – (pass.3P.sing) постигается





> vid – vidyate - (pass.3P.sing) считается


vidyate "существует" = asti
довольно частое слово в санскритских текстах

----------

Денис Евгеньев (15.05.2012)

----------


## Natha

*Текст сорок шестой*

अस्तीति कल्पिते भावे समारोपस् त्वयोदितः।
नास्तीति कृतकोच्छेदाद् उच्छेदश् च प्रकाशितः॥ ४६

astīti kalpite bhāve samāropas tvayoditaḥ।
nāstīti kṛtakocchedād ucchedaś ca prakāśitaḥ॥ 46

as – asti - (ind.P2.3p.sing)  существует
iti - что
kalpita – kalpite - (m.sing.loc)   на концепции
bhāva – bhāve – (m.sing.loc)   когда или поскольку характеристика
samāropa – samāropas - (m.sing.nom)  перенесение
tvayā - Тобой
udita – uditaḥ - (m.sing.nom)  указано
na - не
as – asti - (ind.P2.3p.sing)  существует
iti - что
kṛtakoccheda – kṛtakocchedād - (m.sing.abl) из-за разрушения созданного
uccheda – ucchedaś - (m.sing.nom)  разрушение
ca - также
prakāśita – prakāśitaḥ - (m.sing.nom)  показано

46.	Тобой указано, что поскольку характеристика вещи (основана) на концепции, (то) существует  перенесение (характеристики одной вещи на другую), а также показано, что не существует разрушения, из-за разрушения созданного.

----------


## Natha

> А  санскритом -- вообще... Ведь каждый новый текст -- новые (не только для меня) манера, стиль, да, по сути, и *язык/лексика*. Уж не говоря о гибридном санскрите, с которым *местами попросту ужас ужасный.* %)


Лишь это я  и имел ввиду, написав, что Нагарджуна - это не Калидаса. 

Одно дело описывать природу и всякое такое..., и совсем другое зарифмовать идеи  касающиеся мировоззрения. 

Потому и повторяю - стиль Сочинений Нагарджуны шероховат и сравнять "заусенцы", переводя на русский, трудновато, тем более, когда старашься переводить оглядываясь на грамматику...

----------


## Нико

> Потому и повторяю - стиль Сочинений Нагарджуны шероховат


А почему тогда он так прекрасен в английских переводах?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Потому и повторяю - стиль Сочинений Нагарджуны шероховат и сравнять "заусенцы", переводя на русский, трудновато, тем более, когда старашься переводить оглядываясь на грамматику...


Таковы особенности _философской_ поэзии, не только индийской.
И дело тут не в неких шероховатостях или "заусенцах" (_на которые удобно кивать, когда тебе ясно показывают: твоя версия ущербна даже по словам_), а в том, что поэтические высказывания, в отличии от прозаических, -- очень сжатые, плотные.
А уж если речь идёт не о лирической/пейзажной, а о философской поэзии, то тут собственными приватными (в радиусе собственного носа/хвоста : ) представлениями не обойтись.
Потому нужно читать, читать и читать, в первую очередь -- другие переводы, отодвигая в самый дальний угол собственные представления и стараясь изменять свой ум сообразно уже давно известному, но -- не Вам.
Ну, и никто ведь Вам не сулил, что переводить с того же санскрита (при всей его полисемичности) -- просто? : )
Потому это тоже не аргумент...

----------

Нико (15.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Таковы особенности _философской_ поэзии, не только индийской.
> И дело тут не в неких шероховатостях или "заусенцах" (_на которые удобно кивать, когда тебе ясно показывают: твоя версия ущербна даже по словам_), а в том, что поэтические высказывания, в отличии от прозаических, -- очень сжатые, плотные.
> А уж если речь идёт не о лирической/пейзажной, а о философской поэзии, то тут собственными приватными (в радиусе собственного носа/хвоста : ) представлениями не обойтись.
> Потому нужно читать, читать и читать, в первую очередь -- другие переводы, отодвигая в самый дальний угол собственные представления и стараясь изменять свой ум сообразно уже давно известному, но -- не Вам.
> Ну, и никто ведь Вам не сулил, что переводить с того же санскрита (при всей его полисемичности) -- просто? : )
> Потому это тоже не аргумент...


Кстати, не знаю, как всё это звучит на санскрите, но тибетским лоцавам удалось замечательно перевести в рифму на на свой язык труды великих индийских пандитов.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Кстати, не знаю, как всё это звучит на санскрите, но тибетским лоцавам удалось замечательно перевести в рифму на на свой язык труды великих индийских пандитов.


Процитируйте что-нибудь рифмованное.

----------


## Нико

> Процитируйте что-нибудь рифмованное.


Я поищу в своих залежах, у меня должны быть Шантидева с Нагарджуной на тибетском. И потом, что Вы понимаете под рифмой на тибетском языке?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Рифма в любом языке--это созвучие в окончаниях  :Smilie: 

_Иванов бревно пили́т,
В том бревне Петров лежит!_




> тибетским лоцавам удалось замечательно перевести в рифму на на свой язык


Всё-таки не в рифму?

----------


## Natha

*Текст сорок седьмой*

तत्त्वज्ञानेन नोच्छेदो न च शाश्वतता मता।
वस्तुशून्यं जगत् सर्वं मरीचिप्रतिमं मतम्॥ ४७

tattvajñānena nocchedo na ca śāśvatatā matā।
vastuśūnyaṃ jagat sarvaṃ marīcipratimaṃ matam॥ 47

tattva-jñāna – tattvajñānena - (n.sing.instr)  благодаря знанию истины
na - нет
uccheda – ucchedo - (m.sing.nom)  Разрушение
na - нет
ca - также
śāśvatatā – śāśvatatā - (f.sing.nom)   вечность
mata – matā - (f.sing.nom)   считается
vastu-śūnya – vastuśūnyaṃ - (n.sing.nom)      по содержанию пуст
jagat – jagat - (n.sing.nom)      Мир
sarva – sarvaṃ - (n.sing.nom)      весь
marīci-pratima – marīcipratimaṃ - (n.sing.nom)      похожим на мираж
mata – matam - (n.sing.nom)      считается, делается вывод

47.	Благодаря знанию истины делается вывод, что нет (ни) разрушения, (ни) вечности… - по содержанию весь Мир пуст, (и) считается похожим на мираж.

----------


## Natha

> А почему тогда он так прекрасен в английских переводах?


Я английских переводов не читал, однако, если вы говорите что они прекрасны - низкий поклон английским переводчикам, сгладили шероховатости...

----------


## Natha

> ...а в том, что поэтические высказывания, в отличии от прозаических, -- очень сжатые, плотные.


Вот это и рождает то, что я называю ...шероховатости...



> Потому нужно читать, читать и читать, в первую очередь -- другие переводы, отодвигая в самый дальний угол собственные представления и стараясь изменять свой ум сообразно уже давно известному,


Вот закончу со своим переводом этого текста, и обязательно почитаю переводы других. Чужое критиковать всегда легко, вот это ещё одна причина, почему я не стал читать переводы других, а стал переводить без оглядки..



> Ну, и никто ведь Вам не сулил, что переводить с того же санскрита (при всей его полисемичности)


Да уже лет эдак десять знаю что не просто... Однако моя мысль проста - авторы оригиналов не всегда задумыватся о том, гладко ли они пишут, и как это будет восприниматься через сотни лет  :Wink:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот это и рождает то, что я называю ...шероховатости...


Будь санскрит для Вас родным и будь Вы искушённым в нём индийским поэтом -- Вам можно было поверить на слово. А так -- кажимости это всё, Ваши личные, работающие ТОЛЬКО на оправдание собственных ошибок и невнятиц...




> Вот закончу со своим переводом этого текста, и обязательно почитаю переводы других. Чужое критиковать всегда легко, вот это ещё одна причина, почему я не стал читать переводы других, а стал переводить без оглядки..


Знакомиться с чужими переводами необходимо не для того, чтоб их критиковать (глупое занятие, писал уже раньше), а чтобы -- ещё раз -- *рас-ши-рить своё представление о смыслах исходного текста за счёт знакомства с переводами, сделанными людьми, сведущими в традиции неизмеримо глубже*...

*И не понял: сами Вы текст Ачинтьяставы ещё до конца не прошли, что ли?*




> Да уже лет эдак десять знаю что не просто... Однако моя мысль проста - авторы оригиналов не всегда задумыватся о том, гладко ли они пишут, и как это будет восприниматься через сотни лет


Во всём виноваты мудрые (и поистине великие!) авторы, а не бестолковые переводчики, понятия не имеющие ни о традиции, ни даже о нормах родного языка? %)
Вы поразительно упорны в своём неведении и нежелании брать уроки понимания очень непростого текста у тех, кто куда опытнее и просвещённее Вас (говорю тут об авторах известных переводов). : (

----------

Нико (15.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

Куда-то зарыла тибетский и английский варианты этого текста, а ведь Далай-лама его комментировал однажды. И даже я вроде на русский переводила. Надо отыскать.

----------


## Natha

*Текст сорок восьмой*

मृगतृष्णाजलं यद्वन् नोच्छेदि न च शाश्वतम्।
तद्वत् सर्वं जगत् प्रोक्तं नोच्छेदि न च शाश्वतम्॥ ४८


mṛgatṛṣṇājalaṃ yadvan nocchedi na ca śāśvatam।
tadvat sarvaṃ jagat proktaṃ nocchedi na ca śāśvatam॥ 48

mṛgatṛṣṇā-jala – mṛgatṛṣṇājalaṃ - (n.sing.nom)    желанье воды
yadvan - Подобно тому, как
na - не
ucchedin – ucchedi - (n.sing.nom)    разрушающееся
na - не
ca - и
śāśvata – śāśvatam - (n.sing.nom)    вечно
tadvat - точно так же
sarva – sarvaṃ - (n.sing.nom)    весь
jagat – jagat - (n.sing.nom)    Мир
prokta - proktaṃ - (n.sing.nom)    упомянутый
na - не
ucchedin – ucchedi - (n.sing.nom)    разрушающийся
na - не
ca - и
śāśvata – śāśvatam - (n.sing.nom)    вечный


48.	Подобно тому, как водный мираж не разрушается и не вечен, точно так же весь этот упомянутый Мир – не разрушим и не вечен.

----------


## Natha

> Будь санскрит для Вас родным и будь Вы искушённым в нём индийским поэтом -- Вам можно было поверить на слово. А так -- кажимости это всё, Ваши личные, работающие ТОЛЬКО на оправдание собственных ошибок и невнятиц...


По сравнению с Бхагавадгитой, этот текст и кажется шероховатым.





> *И не понял: сами Вы текст Ачинтьяставы ещё до конца не прошли, что ли?*


Перед тем, как выкладывать тексты, я полностью всё перевёл, и проверил. А после того, как закончу выкладывать - ещё раз откорректирую.





> Во всём виноваты мудрые (и поистине великие!) авторы, а не бестолковые переводчики, понятия не имеющие ни о традиции, ни даже о нормах родного языка? %)


Я бы, всё-таки, не стал идеализировать авторов...



> Вы поразительно упорны в своём неведении и нежелании брать уроки понимания очень непростого текста у тех, кто куда опытнее и просвещённее Вас (говорю тут об авторах известных переводов).


Я, вовсе, не упорен, а критичен и даже самокритичен. Дали бы почитать свои переводы, интересно познакомиться.

----------


## Natha

> Куда-то *зарыла* тибетский и английский варианты этого текста...


 Очередной перл ...*зарыла.*.., ни на грядке ли? :Big Grin: 


> И *даже я вроде* на русский переводила. Надо отыскать


 А это просто шедевр ...*и даже я вроде*... :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

Видели бы Вы мои грядки.

----------

Юй Кан (15.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Рифма в любом языке--это созвучие в окончаниях 
> 
> _Иванов бревно пили́т,
> В том бревне Петров лежит!_
> 
> 
> Всё-таки не в рифму?


Да, Вы правы. Но в размер. )

----------


## Нико

> Очередной перл ...*зарыла.*.., ни на грядке ли? А это просто шедевр ...*и даже я вроде*...


Да, видимо, Далай-лама комментировал другой текст, "Восхваление дхармадхату". А не этот. А запамятовала я потому как много чего разного переводила за последние годы.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Да, Вы правы. Но в размер. )


Что же там с тибетцами, были ли их переводы в рифму, или--только "в размер"?

----------


## Нико

> Что же там с тибетцами, были ли их переводы в рифму, или--только "в размер"?


По-разному бывало.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я, вовсе, не упорен, а критичен и даже самокритичен.


Звучит не очень... самокритично? : )




> Дали бы почитать свои переводы, интересно познакомиться.


http://daolao.ru

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2012)

----------


## Асуман

> Потому и повторяю - стиль Сочинений Нагарджуны шероховат и сравнять "заусенцы", переводя на русский, трудновато, тем более, когда старашься переводить оглядываясь на грамматику...


Не могли бы вы привести примеры того, что называете "заусенцами"? А то не очень понятно, о чём вы.

То, что Нагарджуна - не Калидаса, ну и слава Будде, что это так! Если бы он каждую мысль пространно размазывал в каком-нибудь длинном размере, оборачивая десятком метафор, то проще было бы застрелиться, чем перевести такой трактат.

И как вообще возможно говорить о переводе без оглядки на грамматику? Это тогда уже не перевод, а игра - из набора слов придумывать собственные фразы.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И как вообще возможно говорить о переводе без оглядки на грамматику? Это тогда уже не перевод, а игра - из набора слов придумывать собственные фразы.


Да элементарно. Для начала надо просто понимать особенности традиции и не пытаться для себя придумывать того, о чём якобы пишет автор. Часто автор какого-нибудь труда преподносит сюрпризы.
Если сравнивать например с тибетстким, то в тибетском для сохранения рифмы обычным явлением считается удаление всех связующих частиц или хотя бы их части (другие переводчики с тибетского соврать не дадут) или добавление частиц, не несущих особой смысловой нагрузки. И тогда, если  челочек не знает традиции и особенности того или иного направления, он перевести просто не сможет, будет говорить о "шероховатостях", а по сути указывать на свое незнание.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2012)

----------


## Natha

> Видели бы Вы мои грядки.


 :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Natha

> Не могли бы вы привести примеры того, что называете "заусенцами"? А то не очень понятно, о чём вы.


А любой мной переведённый текст, на который обрушивается критика за его не литературность, корявость и прочее... является грамматической копией текста Нагарджуны, потому и выглядит коряво в "заусенцах" и прочее...

Или вот этот текст:

pratītyajānāṃ bhāvānāṃ naiḥsvābhāvyaṃ jagāda yaḥ।
taṃ namāmyasamajñānam acintyam anidarśanam॥ 01

Что такое pratītya-ja? Разве не сложное слово? И из чего оно состоит? Что такое pratītya? Разве не деепричастие? Не помню чтобы мне попадалось сложное слово в состав которого входило бы деепричастие. На мой взгляд - это и есть заусенец. Да и другие случаи употребления этого деепричастия: pratītya-samutpāda, pratītya-jā-bhāva - тоже заусенцы.

----------


## Natha

*Текст сорок девятый*

द्रव्यम् उत्पद्यते यस्य तस्योच्छेदादिकं भवेत्।
अन्तवान् नान्तवांश्चापि लोकस् तस्य प्रसज्यते॥ ४९


dravyam utpadyate yasya tasyocchedādikaṃ bhavet।
antavān nāntavāṃścāpi lokas tasya prasajyate॥ 49

dravya – dravyam - (n.sing.nom)    объект
utpad – utpadyate - (pass.3P.sing) появляться, возникать
yasya - (m.sing.gen)   У кого
tasya -  (m.sing.gen)   у него
uccheda-ādika – ucchedādikaṃ - (n.sing.nom)    разрушенье и прочее…
bhū – bhavet - (opt.P1.3p.sing)   может быть
antavant – antavān - (m.sing.nom)  конечный
na - не
antavant – antavāṃś - (m.sing.nom)  конечный
ca - и
api - даже
loka – lokas - (m.sing.nom)  Мир
tasya - (m.sing.gen)   для такого
prasaj – prasajyate - (pass.3P.sing) казаться

49.	Для кого объект возникает, для него может быть разрушенье и прочее…, для такого Мир (может) казаться конечным и не конечным.

----------


## Greedy

> Что такое pratītya-ja? Разве не сложное слово? И из чего оно состоит? Что такое pratītya? Разве не деепричастие? Не помню чтобы мне попадалось сложное слово в состав которого входило бы деепричастие. На мой взгляд - это и есть заусенец. Да и другие случаи употребления этого деепричастия: pratītya-samutpāda, pratītya-jā-bhāva - тоже заусенцы.


Это не заусенцы, а развитие языка.
Вы, эдак, возьмите русскую литературу литературу XVIII века и сравните с литературой, например, первой половины XX века. Последняя будет насыщена деепричастиями и отглагольными прилагательными, тогда как в первой Вы их почти не найдёте.

----------


## Асуман

> А любой мной переведённый текст, на который обрушивается критика за его не литературность, корявость и прочее... является грамматической копией текста Нагарджуны, потому и выглядит коряво в "заусенцах" и прочее...


Такое можно было бы сказать при условии хорошего владения обоими языками. Однако по поводу умения хорошо формулировать мысли на русском языке на вас уже не раз тут наезжали. Ну а хорошим знанием санскрита вообще мало кто может похвастаться, не покривив душой. Я, например, на глубокое знание не претендую. Однако язык Нагарджуны мне кажется весьма складным. И если я не каждое написанное им слово с лёгкостью понимаю, то в первую очередь отношу это на счёт собственной недалёкости, а не на косяки автора.




> Что такое pratītya-ja? Разве не сложное слово? И из чего оно состоит? Что такое pratītya? Разве не деепричастие? Не помню чтобы мне попадалось сложное слово в состав которого входило бы деепричастие. На мой взгляд - это и есть заусенец. Да и другие случаи употребления этого деепричастия: pratītya-samutpāda, pratītya-jā-bhāva - тоже заусенцы.


Да, вы правы, из деепричастий сложных слов не делают. Поэтому вы могли бы догадаться, что в составе сложного слова pratītya- - это не деепричастие, а существительное. Его даже в словаре Моньера найти. (Хотя у Моньера буддийская лексика не очень хорошо проработана, и я не нахожу у него подходящего по контексту перевода.) С грамматической точки зрения, указанные вами "pratītyajānāṃ bhāvānāṃ", "pratītyasamutpādaḥ" и "pratītyajā bhāvās" для меня выглядят абсолютно гладкими.

Ещё примеры "заусенцев" будут?

----------


## Юй Кан

Деепричастие
Причастие

По второй ссылке видим:

*Прича́стие* (лат. participium, греч. μετοχή) — самостоятельная часть речи, либо (в зависимости от точки зрения) особая форма глагола, которая обладает свойствами как глагола, так и имени прилагательного. Обозначает признак предмета по действию и отвечает на вопросы какой?, каков?, что делающий?, что делавший?, что сделавший?
(Подчёркивание -- моё.)

Стало быть, _пратитья_ -- _причастие в форме прилагательного_.

----------


## Асуман

> Да элементарно. Для начала надо просто понимать особенности традиции и не пытаться для себя придумывать того, о чём якобы пишет автор. Часто автор какого-нибудь труда преподносит сюрпризы.


Если не ориентироваться на грамматику, то в погоне за традицией как раз есть риск придумать тучу красивых и "правильных" переводов, не имеющих никакого отношения к написанному.  :Frown: 
Специфику авторского языка, разумеется при переводе тоже нужно учитывать.




> Если сравнивать например с тибетстким, то в тибетском для сохранения рифмы обычным явлением считается удаление всех связующих частиц или хотя бы их части (другие переводчики с тибетского соврать не дадут) или добавление частиц, не несущих особой смысловой нагрузки.


А можно какой-нибудь пример, какие именно частицы выкидывают тибетцы - с какой смысловой нагрузкой - , и как это может отразиться на понимании. А то ведь в санскритских текстах очень часто пихают частицы просто для заполнения места, и если из перечисления выкинуть какие-нибудь "ча...ча...ча... татхапи...ча... татхайвача...", то смысл от этого ни на йоту не изменится.

----------


## Асуман

> Деепричастие
> Причастие
> 
> По второй ссылке видим:
> 
> *Прича́стие* (лат. participium, греч. μετοχή) — самостоятельная часть речи, либо (в зависимости от точки зрения) особая форма глагола, которая обладает свойствами как глагола, так и имени прилагательного. Обозначает признак предмета по действию и отвечает на вопросы какой?, каков?, что делающий?, что делавший?, что сделавший?
> (Подчёркивание -- моё.)
> 
> Стало быть, _пратитья_ -- _причастие в форме прилагательного_.


Простите, но каким образом эти статьи из википедии помогут нам определить грамматическое устройство санскритского слова pratītya?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если не ориентироваться на грамматику, то в погоне за традицией как раз есть риск придумать тучу красивых и "правильных" переводов, не имеющих никакого отношения к написанному. 
> Специфику авторского языка, разумеется при переводе тоже нужно учитывать.


Нужно учитывать в первую очередь даже не специфику авторского языка, что в этой теме  не делается никак (типа "шероховатости есть"). В первую очередь надо просто понимать о чём речь в тексте, понимать традицию и то о чём в конкретной работе писал автор. Не додумывать за автора то, чего там нет. По вашему у Нагарджуны все работы полагаются только на изложение прасангики? А то, что в работах бывают цитаты из сутр, речи оппонентов и пр. - это что ? Загадка? Юй Кан уже ведь отмечал, что сперва надо весь текст пройти, чтобы понять о чём хотя бы речь, что надо прочесть комментарии и материалы других переводчиков, что надо хотя бы просто понимать традицию, иначе получится откровенный бред. Сколько еще надо раз всё это повторять, чтобы стало понятно?




> А можно какой-нибудь пример, какие именно частицы выкидывают тибетцы - с какой смысловой нагрузкой - , и как это может отразиться на понимании. А то ведь в санскритских текстах очень часто пихают частицы просто для заполнения места, и если из перечисления выкинуть какие-нибудь "ча...ча...ча... татхапи...ча... татхайвача...", то смысл от этого ни на йоту не изменится.


Часто можно встретить как исчезают частицы, которые соответствуют родительному падежу в русском языке. Иногда и добавляются такие частицы как ni, ste, te, не несущие особой нагрузки. Ну а один из примеров, на который бы сразу Натха напоролся бы, это фраза 'khor 'das, которая может трактоваться по-разному, но в развернутом варианте (если встречается в частности в текстах дхармы), будет переводиться как циклическое существование и нирвана. Это с учетом того, что 'das может быть и глаголом. А полный вариант - 'khor ba dang mya ngan las 'das pa. восемь слогов легко сократились до двух. И без знания таких сокращений (а точнее - без понимания традиции), это привело бы к весьма странной трактовке. И это не единственный пример. de kho na nyid легко превращается в de nyid, что в буквальном переводе будет иметь другое значение и пр.

И чуть не забыл про то, что некоторые слова могут иметь много значений, будучи и существительными и глаголами и пр. И в зависимости от контекста - также могут трактоваться с некоторыми вариациями. То есть без знания традиции - грамматика не имеет большой пользы. А знание грамматики не означает правильное понимание того, что написано в соответствии с пожеланиями автора или традиции

----------


## Юй Кан

> Простите, но каким образом эти статьи из википедии помогут нам определить грамматическое устройство санскритского слова pratītya?


Не знаю, что такое "грамматическое устройство", потому с этим помогать и не собирался. %)

1. Дал справку касательно разницы между причастием и деепричастием.
2. При переводе же, к примеру, компаунда _пратитья-самутпада_ -- _пратитья_ выступает как причастие в форме прилагательного: "зависимое возникновение".

Теперь понятно?

----------


## Асуман

> А полный вариант - 'khor ba dang mya ngan las 'das pa. восемь слогов легко сократились до двух. И без знания таких сокращений (а точнее - без понимания традиции), это привело бы к весьма странной трактовке. И это не единственный пример. de kho na nyid легко превращается в de nyid, что в буквальном переводе будет иметь другое значение и пр.


Спасибо за примеры. Да, сокращения - это жестоко. Это как совнарком - то ли сова-наркоман, то ли незнамо что.  :Smilie: 




> В первую очередь надо просто понимать о чём речь в тексте, понимать традицию и то о чём в конкретной работе писал автор. Не додумывать за автора то, чего там нет. По вашему у Нагарджуны все работы полагаются только на изложение прасангики? А то, что в работах бывают цитаты из сутр, речи оппонентов и пр. - это что ? Загадка?


Согласен, с возражениями оппонентов может быть очень сложно - даже если догадаешься, что там спор, то может быть просто не понятно, кто из них что говорит. Цитаты и отсылки к каким-то известным положениям традиции тоже с наскоку не распознаешь. Однако во всём этом я не вижу повода отказаться от следования грамматике. Ведь любые положения традиций и любые самые запутанные дискуссии всё равно оформляются словами, а слова следуют грамматике. И если перевод соответствует традиции, но явно противоречит написанному, то это плохой перевод. Другое дело, что одного знания грамматики для хорошего перевода тоже не достаточно.





> То есть без знания традиции - грамматика не имеет большой пользы. А знание грамматики не означает правильное понимание того, что написано в соответствии с пожеланиями автора или традиции


 Но верно и обратное - даже самое глубокое знание традиции не заменит понимания грамматики.

----------


## Асуман

> Не знаю, что такое "грамматическое устройство", потому с этим помогать и не собирался. %)
> 
> 1. Дал справку касательно разницы между причастием и деепричастием.
> 2. При переводе же, к примеру, компаунда _пратитья-самутпада_ -- _пратитья_ выступает как причастие в форме прилагательного: "зависимое возникновение".
> 
> Теперь понятно?


Нет. Долго думал, но по-прежнему не понимаю, каким образом на основании приведённых ссылок на википедию вы могли бы определить, является ли санскритское слово pratītya- деепричастием или причастием.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нет. Долго думал, но по-прежнему не понимаю, каким образом на основании приведённых ссылок на википедию вы могли бы определить, является ли санскритское слово pratītya- деепричастием или причастием.


Объяснить ещё проще, что _речь у меня идёт о другом_ (и это, видимо, и является для Вас самым непонятным) у меня не получится.
А объяснять сложнее -- будет ещё непонятнее...

----------


## Natha

*Текст пятидесятый*

ज्ञाने सति यथा ज्ञेयं ज्ञेये ज्ञानं तथा सति।
यत्रोभयम् अनुत्पन्नम् इति बुद्धं तदास्ति किम्॥ ५०

jñāne sati yathā jñeyaṃ jñeye jñānaṃ tathā sati।
yatrobhayam anutpannam iti buddhaṃ tadāsti kim॥ 50

jñāna – jñāne – (n.sing.nom)    знании
sant – sati - (n.sing.nom)    при существующем
yathā - Подобно тому, как
jñeya – jñeyaṃ - (n.sing.nom)    познаваемое
jñeya – jñeye – (n.sing.nom)     познаваемом
jñāna – jñānaṃ - (n.sing.nom)    знание
tathā - точно так же
sant – sati - (n.sing.nom)    в существующем
yatra - при
ubhayam - того и другого
anutpanna – anutpannam - (n.sing.nom)    не возникшие
iti – так
buddha – buddhaṃ - (n.sing.nom)    пробуждение
tadā - тогда
as – asti - (ind.P2.3p.sing)  существует
kim - какое же

50.	(Оппонент): При наличии знания (существует) познаваемое, соответственно при наличии познаваемого (существует) знание…, какое же (может) быть пробуждение при невозникновении того и другого?

Комментарий: Вот типичный пример того, что я называю корявостью: 
я вынужден был вставлять в овальных скобках слово ...(существует)..., которое, на мой взгляд,  должно быть в оригинале.

К тому же, почему у Нагарджуны не обозначено, что это возражения оппонента? Что, трудно было написать? :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> К тому же, почему у Нагарджуны не обозначено, что это возражения оппонента? Что, трудно было написать?


Автор мог читать возражения оппонента противным голосом, и всем становилось понятно.  :Smilie: 
Кроме того, формулировки оппонентов могли быть известны--не все же они придуманы.

----------


## Natha

Возможно я чего-то не понял... Что, Ланкаватара - это перевод с английского?  :Wink:

----------


## Natha

> Автор мог читать возражения оппонента противным голосом, и всем становилось понятно. 
> Кроме того, формулировки оппонентов могли быть известны--не все же они придуманы.


Есть такое слово uvAcha, означающее сказал, например - vyAsa uvAcha=Вйаса сказал, и всё ясно и понятно. :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

В последней строфе было _ити_, ну и хватит  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Возможно я чего-то не понял... Что, Ланкаватара - это перевод с английского?


Уф, Вы хоть по-русски-то бегло читаете, нет? : ))

На сайте представлены две версии:
-- перевод сокращённой Годдардом англ. версии Д.Т.Судзуки (с которой всё у меня с Лс начиналось);
-- перевод полного текста санскр. версии Бунъю Нандзё, линк на который и дан на титульной.

И там всюду в конце страниц указано, с какого переведено. : )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.05.2012)

----------


## Natha

> Да, вы правы, из деепричастий сложных слов не делают. Поэтому вы могли бы догадаться, что в составе сложного слова pratītya- - это не деепричастие, а существительное. Его даже в словаре Моньера найти. (Хотя у Моньера буддийская лексика не очень хорошо проработана, и я не нахожу у него подходящего по контексту перевода.) С грамматической точки зрения, указанные вами "pratītyajānāṃ bhāvānāṃ", "pratītyasamutpādaḥ" и "pratītyajā bhāvās" для меня выглядят абсолютно гладкими.


Именно поэтому я и назвал употребление слова pratītya в составе сложного слова заусенцем, что если мы не будем переводить его как деепричастие, то есть ...обусловливая..., ...отражая... смысл потеряется сразу.

----------


## Natha

> В последней строфе было _ити_, ну и хватит


В этом тексте было достаточно мест где इति вовсе не означало конец прямой речи. :Smilie:

----------


## Natha

*Текст пятьдесят первый
*
इति मायादिदृष्तान्तैः स्फुटम् उक्त्वा भिषग्वरः।
देशयाम् आस सद्धर्मं सर्वदृष्टिचिकित्सकम्॥ ५१

iti māyādidṛṣtāntaiḥ sphuṭam uktvā bhiṣagvaraḥ।
deśayām āsa saddharmaṃ sarvadṛṣṭicikitsakam॥ 51

iti - так
māyā-ādi-dṛṣtānta – māyādidṛṣtāntaiḥ - (m.pl.instr) посредством примеров с иллюзией и тому подобного
sphuṭa – sphuṭam - (adv) Ясно
vac – uktvā - (ger)  выразившись
bhiṣag-vara – bhiṣagvaraḥ - (m.sing.nom) лучший целитель
deśayām āsa - deśayām āsa - (pf.3P.sing) показал
sad-dharma – saddharmaṃ - (m.sing.acc)   истинную дхарму
sarva-dṛṣṭi-cikitsaka – sarvadṛṣṭicikitsakam - (m.sing.acc)   излечивающую любые взгляды, или точки зрения

51.	 (Ответ): Ясно выразившись посредством примеров с иллюзией и тому подобного…, лучший целитель показал истинную дхарму, излечивающую любые взгляды.

----------


## Natha

> И там всюду в конце страниц указано, с какого переведено. : )


Вот в конце текста так и написано:

© Yu Kan, 
перевод с англ., 
примечания, дизайн, кодинг, 2005. 

Потому-то и спросил...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот в конце текста так и написано:
> 
> © Yu Kan, 
> перевод с англ., 
> примечания, дизайн, кодинг, 2005. 
> 
> Потому-то и спросил...


Но с титульной-то (прямой линк на которую я Вам дал) на эту версию Вы попасть не могли.
Значит, пер. с санскр. с куда более поздней датой, представленный линком на титульной, попросту проигнорили. : )
Почему или зачем?

----------


## Асуман

> Именно поэтому я и назвал употребление слова pratītya в составе сложного слова заусенцем, что если мы не будем переводить его как деепричастие, то есть ...обусловливая..., ...отражая... смысл потеряется сразу.


Как раз наоборот. Если мы не будем переводить его как деепричастие, то будет только лучше.
Собственно, вы и не переводите его как деепричастие:



> pratītya-jā-bhāva – pratītyajābhāvās - (m.pl.nom)    порождённые обусловленностью характеристики


Так что если слово не является деепричастием и не переводится как деепричастие, то при чём тут вообще деепричастия, и в чём тут "шероховатость"?

Хотя мне не вполне ясно, прав ли был я, назвав его существительным, или прав Юй Кан, называя его прилагательным.

----------


## Асуман

> Объяснить ещё проще, что _речь у меня идёт о другом_ (и это, видимо, и является для Вас самым непонятным) у меня не получится.
> А объяснять сложнее -- будет ещё непонятнее...


Ай, так я никогда и не смогу понять, зачем вы вики цитировали, и что кому хотели этим показать.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ай, так я никогда и не смогу понять, зачем вы вики цитировали, и что кому хотели этим показать.


Да ну, пусть это будет самой большой Вашей печалью в этом мире! : ))
Существительным же или прилагательным санскр. слово, бывает, становится (не устану повторять) в зависимости от контекста.
И Вы это должны бы знать не хуже меня, если не лучше...

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Even adjective nouns verb  :Smilie:

----------


## Natha

> Как раз наоборот. Если мы не будем переводить его как деепричастие, то будет только лучше.
> Собственно, вы и не переводите его как деепричастие


А куда мне деваться? - вот и не перевожу ...pratītya-jā-bhāva... как деепричастие, сглаживаю шероховатости. С другой стороны - это не самая большая шероховатость этого текста. Самая большая - постоянный пропуск подразумеваемых слов, например:

jñāne sati yathā jñeyaṃ jñeye jñānaṃ tathā sati।
yatrobhayam anutpannam iti buddhaṃ tadāsti kim॥ 50

и я был вынужден переводить первую часть вот так:

П_ри наличии знания (существует) познаваемое, соответственно при наличии познаваемого (существует) знание
_
вставляя от себя ..._существует_...

Если кто-то сможет перевести этот текст ничего от себя не добавляя - интересно будет посмотреть

----------


## Natha

*Текст пятьдесят второй
*
एतत् तत् परमं तत्त्वं निःस्वभावार्थदेशना।
भावग्रहगृहीतानां चिकित्सेयम् अनुत्तरा॥ ५२

etat tat paramaṃ tattvaṃ niḥsvabhāvārthadeśanā।
bhāvagrahagṛhītānāṃ cikitseyam anuttarā॥ 52

etat -  (n.sing.nom)    Она
tat -  (n.sing.nom)    это
parama – paramaṃ -  (n.sing.nom)    высшая
tattva – tattvaṃ -  (n.sing.nom)    истина
niḥsvabhāva-artha-deśanā – niḥsvabhāvārthadeśanā - (f.sing.nom)   показатель отсутствия самобытности вещей
bhāva-graha-gṛhīta – bhāvagrahagṛhītānāṃ - (m.pl.gen)   для восприятий оценок
cikitseya - cikitseyam - (n.sing.nom)    желательное лекарство
anuttara – anuttarā - (f.sing.nom)   непревзойдённый

52.	Эта (дхарма) – она высшая истина, непревзойдённый показатель отсутствия самобытности вещей. (Она) желательное лекарство для восприятий оценок.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> bhiṣag-vara – bhiṣagvaraḥ - (m.sing.nom)  достойный рассказчик


МВ:	bhiSagvara 	m. 	best of physicians

А ещё. Если в №50 слова оппонента, то где на них возражение?

----------


## Natha

> А ещё. Если в №50 слова оппонента, то где на них возражение?


Во-первых, я не уверен, что в №50 - это возражение оппонента, возможно Нагарджуна вступает в полемику сам с собой. Во-вторых, если предположить, что в №50 слова оппонента, то с №51 начинается ответ. У меня так и написано ...(Ответ): ... Хотя об этом должен был бы написать автор произведения, ну для совсем тупых, то есть подобных мне  :Frown:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Во-первых, я не уверен, что в №50 - это возражение оппонента, возможно Нагарджуна вступает в полемику сам с собой. Во-вторых, если предположить, что в №50 слова оппонента, то с №51 начинается ответ. У меня так и написано ...(Ответ): ... Хотя об этом должен был бы написать автор произведения, ну для совсем тупых, то есть подобных мне


Вот автор произведения как раз не должен об этом упоминать. Как бы считалось, что те, кто слушает автора, знакомы с источниками в той или иной мере. Может не в такой степени как автор, но всё же. Вдобавок во многих текстах Нагарджуны идут цитаты из сутр ,которые также можно отследить если известен материал. Нагарджуна не писал публицистику, но давал разъяснения для более-менее подготовленных слушателей. Так что не надо писать - что он должен был сделать, а что не должен. То у вас "шероховатости", то теперь и автор что-то вам "должен".

----------


## Natha

> МВ:	bhiSagvara 	m. 	best of physicians


Спасибо, исправил.

----------


## Natha

> Так что не надо писать - что он должен был сделать, а что не должен. То у вас "шероховатости", то теперь и автор что-то вам "должен".


Ну вы то относительно моих переводов делаете замечание, мол я должен то, или там сё..., и ничего не обижаюсь, даже ...мотаю на ус..., и даже благодарен, в самом деле. 

Так почему я не могу высказать своё мнение относительно стиля автора произведения?

Ведь действительно, было бы лучше, если бы вопросы оппонента обозначались прямо, а не намёками.

Ведь действительно, было бы лучше, если бы нам не приходилось добавлять от себя слова, подразумеваемые автором, но, из-за желания соблюсти размер стиха, пропущенные.

----------


## Greedy

> Ведь действительно, было бы лучше, если бы нам не приходилось добавлять от себя слова, подразумеваемые автором, но, из-за желания соблюсти размер стиха, пропущенные.


Так Вы возьмете текст, написанный вольным языком.
А то сначала взяли текст, написанный в определённых стилистических рамках, а потом обвиняете автора, что он в ущерб однозначности содержания соблюдает выбранный им стиль.

----------

Карма Палджор (17.05.2012), Нико (17.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> (Она) желательное лекарство для восприятий оценок.


[/QUOTE]

Твоя мою не панимаю.

----------


## Natha

> Так Вы возьмете текст, написанный вольным языком.
> А то сначала взяли текст, написанный в определённых стилистических рамках, а потом обвиняете автора, что он в ущерб однозначности содержания соблюдает выбранный им стиль.


Ёще раз повторяю, что я никого не обвиняю, а от критики ещё никто не умирал. А я уже перевёл Бхагавата-пурану - 17000 текстов написанных в разных стилях, да и несколько произведений Шанкары, несколько упанишад и так далее... И моя оценка стиля Нагарджуны имеет одну цель - показать как нелегко переводить тексты, в которых, ради соблюдения стихотворного размера, некоторые слова пропущены и мы вынуждены гадать - что же добавить от себя, чтобы получился какой-то смысл, поскольку при буквальном переводе смысл полностью отсутствует.

----------


## Natha

*Текст пятьдесят третий
*
धर्मयाज्ञिकस् तेनैव धर्मयज्ञो निरुत्तरः।
अभीक्ष्णम् इष्टस् त्रैलोक्ये निष्कपाटो निरर्गलः॥ ५३

dharmayājñikas tenaiva dharmayajño niruttaraḥ।
abhīkṣṇam iṣṭas trailokye niṣkapāṭo nirargalaḥ॥ 53

dharma-yājñika – dharmayājñikas - (m.sing.nom) жертвующий концепциями
tena - (m.sing.instr) благодаря этому
eva - Именно
dharma-yajña – dharmayajño - (m.sing.nom) жертвующий моралью
niruttara – niruttaraḥ -  (m.sing.nom) абсолютно свободный
abhīkṣṇa – abhīkṣṇam - (adv) постоянно
iṣṭa – iṣṭas - (m.sing.nom) желанен
trai-lokya – trailokye - (m.sing.loc)   в трёх мирах
niṣkapāṭa – niṣkapāṭo - (m.sing.nom) не обманывающий
nirargala – nirargalaḥ - (m.sing.nom) не имеющий препятствий

53.	Именно благодаря этому:  пренебрегающий  концепциями, пренебрегающий моралью, абсолютно свободен - (он) постоянно желанен в трёх мирах, не обманывающий, не имеющий препятствий.

Комментарий: Сложное слово dharma-yājñika в словарях не нашлось, хотя смысл напрашивается  такой – «тот, кто жертвует дхарму», или «жрец дхармы», то же самое и со словом dharma-yajña – «жертвующий дхарму», поэтому №53 можно было бы перевести вот так:
Именно благодаря этому абсолютно свободен жертвующий дхарму жрец дхармы, (он) постоянно желанен в трёх мирах, не обманывающий, не имеющий препятствий.

Однако выражение … свободен жертвующий дхарму жрец дхармы… мне кажется лишенным  смысла, а поскольку, для меня, слово дхарма=концепция=мораль, вот я и перевёл так, как перевёл.

----------


## Natha

> Твоя мою не панимаю.


Наше сознание=решающий аппарат воспринимает ни вещи, как таковые, а те оценки, которые присутствуют в мире относительно этих вещей. О том, что эти оценки пусты=относительны и поведал тот, кого славит Нагарджуна. Идея пустотности=бессодержательности любой оценки и есть "лекарство", позволяющее уйти от общепринятых концепций.

Возможно следовало бы первести вот так ...(Она) желательное лекарство от восприятия концепций...

Нарочитая корявость постов - хорошее средство избежать собственных несуразиц в выражениях...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Продолжайте в том же духе, ну ООчень смешно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> 53.	Именно благодаря этому  пренебрегающий  концепциями, пренебрегающий моралью, абсолютно свободен, (он) постоянно желанен в трёх мирах, не обманывающий, не имеющий препятствий.


Русский язык в очередной раз отдыхает в стороне.




> Ёще раз повторяю, что я никого не обвиняю


Ну вообще-то вы уже как раз обвиняли и Нагарджуну и других. Только себя любимого при этом решали возвеличивать, в который раз написав, что вы уже переводили.

----------


## Юй Кан

dharma-yājñika = (букв.) "Дхарме священно служащий" или "Дхарме себя жертвующий" = (лит-но) "истовый служитель Дхармы/предавший себя Дхарме"
Соответственно:
dharma-yajña = преданный Дхарме/не отступающий от Дхармы

niṣkapāṭa = "бесхитростный" (т.е., и _нелживый_, и _бескорыстный_)

----------


## Natha

> dharma-yājñika = (букв.) "Дхарме священно служащий" или "Дхарме себя жертвующий" = (лит-но) "истовый служитель Дхармы/предавший себя Дхарме"
> Соответственно:
> dharma-yajña = преданный Дхарме/не отступающий от Дхармы
> 
> niṣkapāṭa = "бесхитростный" (т.е., и _нелживый_, и _бескорыстный_)


Если я вас правильно понял, то под словом Дхарма вы понимаете учение буддизма как таковое? 

Предполагая, что dharma-yājñika - это типичное словосочетание для буддизма, я "прочесал" поиском Saddharmalaṅkāvatārasūtram, однако ничего подобного там не нашёл.

----------


## Natha

*Текст пятьдесят четвёртый*

वस्तुग्राहभयोच्छेदी कुतीर्थ्यमृगभीकरः।
नैरात्म्यसिंहनादो यम् नदितस् त्वया॥ ५४

vastugrāhabhayocchedī kutīrthyamṛgabhīkaraḥ।
nairātmyasiṃhanādo yam naditas tvayā॥ 54

vastu-grāha-bhaya-ucchedin – vastugrāhabhayocchedī - (m.sing.nom) разрушающий страх вызванный восприятием содержания объектов
kutīrthya-mṛga-bhīkara – kutīrthyamṛgabhīkaraḥ - (m.sing.nom) нагоняющий ужас на «дичь» ложных мест паломничества.
nairātmya-siṃha-nāda – nairātmyasiṃhanādo - (m.sing.nom) отвергающий индивидуальность, «рык льва»
yam - (m.sing.nom) этот
adbhuta – adbhuto - (m.sing.nom) удивительный
nadita – naditas - (m.sing.nom) издан
tvayā - (m.sing.instr) Тобой

54.	Тобой издан этот удивительный, отвергающий индивидуальность, «рык льва» - разрушающий страх вызванный восприятием содержания объектов, нагоняющий ужас на «дичь» ложных мест паломничества.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если я вас правильно понял, то под словом Дхарма вы понимаете учение буддизма как таковое?


Да. Это следует из восхвалений Дхармы в предыдущей шлоке, где Дхарма означает именно Учение Непостижимого.




> Предполагая, что dharma-yājñika - это типичное словосочетание для буддизма, я "прочесал" поиском Saddharmalaṅkāvatārasūtram, однако ничего подобного там не нашёл.


Нет, нетипичное... : )
Как и в Ланкаватаре излагается не типичное, но _специфическое_ буддийское воззрение.

----------


## Natha

/53/. Именно благодаря этому:  жертвующий (себя) Дхарме служитель Дхармы  абсолютно свободен - (он) постоянно желанен в трёх мирах, бесхитростный, не имеющий препятствий.

----------


## Асуман

> А куда мне деваться? - вот и не перевожу ...pratītya-jā-bhāva... как деепричастие, сглаживаю шероховатости.


Я там не вижу ни деепричастия, ни шероховатости.




> С другой стороны - это не самая большая шероховатость этого текста. Самая большая - постоянный пропуск подразумеваемых слов, например:
> 
> jñāne sati yathā jñeyaṃ jñeye jñānaṃ tathā sati।


Вы считаете такую конструкцию с опущением глагола некрасивой, или неграмотной, или непонятной?




> Если кто-то сможет перевести этот текст ничего от себя не добавляя - интересно будет посмотреть


Заменив опущенные глаголы на тире, получается:
"Как познаваемое -- при наличии знания, так и знание -- при наличии познаваемого."

Я наконец преодолел лень и дочитал гимн до конца. И язык, которым написан гимн, кажется мне простым и складным. На опущенных глаголах я почему-то не спотыкаюсь. Хотя у меня много проблем с пониманием значений отдельных слов. Например, с пониманием точного значения этого самого pratītya- в составе сложного слова, или с пониманием конструкции с омонимичным деепричастием в 4-м стихе.

----------

Карма Палджор (17.05.2012)

----------


## Асуман

> А я уже перевёл Бхагавата-пурану - 17000 текстов написанных в разных стилях, да и несколько произведений Шанкары, несколько упанишад и так далее...


Да, всё это звучит очень круто. Однако боюсь даже подумать, сколько ошибок вы в своих переводах сделали, если до сих пор вы при чтении текста допускаете ошибки наподобие этой -



> cikitseya - cikitseyam - (n.sing.nom)    желательное лекарство


(В действительности, это два слова - cikitsā iyam f. "лечение это".)




> И моя оценка стиля Нагарджуны имеет одну цель - показать как нелегко переводить тексты, в которых, ради соблюдения стихотворного размера, некоторые слова пропущены и мы вынуждены гадать - что же добавить от себя, чтобы получился какой-то смысл, поскольку при буквальном переводе смысл полностью отсутствует.


Вы преувеличиваете. Вряд ли Нагарджуна мог пропустить важные для понимания смысла слова. И потом, не стоит смешивать наличие смысла в тексте и наличие смысла в буквальном переводе этого текста на другой язык. Языки-то разные всё-таки. Да и перевод может оказаться неудачным. С другой стороны, и в русском языке тоже полно опущений глаголов.

----------

Карма Палджор (17.05.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> dharmayājñikas tenaiva dharmayajño niruttaraḥ।
> abhīkṣṇam iṣṭas trailokye niṣkapāṭo nirargalaḥ॥ 53


Посему Дхармослужитель, [как и] служение Дхарме,--непревзойдён,
Непрестанно желанен троемирью, честен, беспрепятствен.

----------


## Natha

> Да, всё это звучит очень круто. Однако боюсь даже подумать, сколько ошибок вы в своих переводах сделали, если до сих пор вы при чтении текста допускаете ошибки наподобие этой -
> 
> (В действительности, это два слова - cikitsā iyam f. "лечение это".)


Я часть своего «послужного списка» привёл ни для хвастовства, а чтобы показать, что знаком с разными способами выражения авторами своих идей на санскрите.

Теперь об ошибках. Да, никто, в том числе и я от них не застрахован. 
Однако, вот тексты из Бхагавата-пураны:

06010081 tasmAtpuraivAshviha pApaniShkR^itau yateta mR^ityoravipadyatAtmanA
06010082 doShasya dR^iShTvA gurulAghavaM yathA bhiShak *chikitseta* rujAM nidAnavit

10040381 yathAmayo.a~Nge samupekShito nR^ibhirna shakyate rUDhapadash *chikitsitum*
10040383 yathendriyagrAma upekShitastathA ripurmahAnbaddhabalo na chAlyate

11280281 yathAmayo.asAdhu *chikitsito* nR^iNAM punaH punaH santudati prarohan
11280283 evaM mano.apakvakaShAyakarma kuyoginaM vidhyati sarvasa~Ngam

Из этих текстов я сделал вывод, что *chikitsa* – это глагол, и, следовательно, *cikitseya* – это причастие необходимости образованное от этого глагола, точно так же как от jñā образуется jñeya. Если я не прав – дайте знать, но ошибки у себя, при разборе этого слова, я не вижу. 

Хотя и ваш разбор вот этого словосочетания –* cikitseyam*, правилен.

Да и разве в моём переводе отсутствует местоимение iyam=она и слово cikitsā=лечение=лекарство?

"...(Она) iyam желательное лекарство cikitsā от  восприятий концепций".




> Вы преувеличиваете. Вряд ли Нагарджуна мог пропустить важные для понимания смысла слова.


А я и не говорю, что он случайно что-то там пропустил, а имею ввиду то, что он не Калидаса, и сочиняет как может, но о вкусах не спорят... :Smilie:

----------


## Асуман

> Из этих текстов я сделал вывод, что *chikitsa* – это глагол


Да есть такой глагол. И не обязательно доказывать это цитатами из пуран. Можно было просто в словаре посмотреть, что *cikitsati* значит "лечить".




> и, следовательно, *cikitseya* – это причастие необходимости образованное от этого глагола, точно так же как от jñā образуется jñeya. Если я не прав – дайте знать, но ошибки у себя, при разборе этого слова, я не вижу.


А вот и не логично. Объявив его глаголом надо было тогда уже сказать, что *cikitseyam* это оптатив 1л.ед.ч. "я вылечил бы". А так у вас совсем неверно вышло.

*jñā + ya = jñeya* (MW: 'to be known')
Здесь, в соответствии со специальным правилом, финальная долгая корневая *ā* перед суффиксом превращается в *e* (так же как в *dā - deya*, *pā - peya* и т.д.).

*cikits + ya = cikitsya* (MW: 'to be treated medically, curable')
Здесь на конце дезидеративной основы нет никакой *ā*, а потому неоткуда взяться *e*, т.е. никакого *cikits-e-ya* не получается. И кстати, смысл выводимого таким образом слова *cikitsya* будет не "желаемое лекарство", а "тот, которого можно или нужно лечить".

Поскольку прочтение *cikitseyam* оптативом мне кажется неуместным, то единственно верным прочтением я считаю *cikitsā iyam*.




> Я часть своего «послужного списка» привёл ни для хвастовства, а чтобы показать, что знаком с разными способами выражения авторами своих идей на санскрите.


Как там у вас насчёт разных способов выражения идей на санскрите - я не знаю. А вот по поводу вашей компетентности в "шероховатостях" у меня есть сомнения. И приведённый мной пример с ошибкой показывает не только эту случайную ошибку. При правильном прочтении *cikitsā* (f.) *iyam* (f.) *anuttarā* (f.) - слова в тексте хорошо согласованы и дают простой и ясный смысл. Однако при неверном прочтении, помимо собственно неверного прочтения неузнанных слов, в результате получается что прилагательное *anuttarā* (f.) не согласовано в роде с рядомстоящим существительным *cikitseyam* (n.). Уже одно это должно было насторожить. Из-за этого вы нашли выход в том, чтобы в переводе согласовать это осиротевшее прилагательное со словом *deśanā* (f.) в предыдущей строке. Однако в гимне ясно видна, так сказать, смысловая фрагментация текста на строки, и даже на пады. Т.е. каждая строка стремится стать по возможности законченной с точки зрения смысла. И потому вариант соотнесения *anuttarā* с предыдущей строкой мне кажется крайне сомнительным. (А ведь могло так получиться, что рядом не было бы другого слова в ж.р., и тогда пришлось бы предлагать ещё более надуманный перевод или сетовать на очередную "шероховатость" у Нагарджуны.) Таким образом в предложенном вами прочтении помимо собственно грамматической ошибки со словом *cikitseyam* (n.) есть также две "шероховатости" со словом *anuttarā*: 1) несогласованость с рядомстоящим и 2) согласование с другой строчкой. И эти шероховатости остались вами незамеченными, не заставили задуматься и отыскать верное прочтение.




> Да и разве в моём переводе отсутствует местоимение iyam=она и слово cikitsā=лечение=лекарство?
> 
> "...(Она) iyam желательное лекарство cikitsā от  восприятий концепций".


Вы, надеюсь, это в шутку сказали?

з.ы.
_bheṣajaiḥ sa cikitsyaḥ syād ya unmārgeṇa gacchati //_
"кто сбился с верного пути - пусть вылечат его врачи"  :Wink: 
(Махабхарата 12.14.34.)

----------


## Нико

> Посему Дхармослужитель, [как и] служение Дхарме,--непревзойдён,
> Непрестанно желанен троемирью, честен, беспрепятствен.


Дхармослужитель -- это про Будду, что ли? 
И потом, вместо "троемирьи" нельзя ли сказать "в трёх мирах? Слово какое-то странное.

----------


## Natha

А, например, в словаре Apte не указана основа, от которой произведён глагол ...chikitsati..., поэтому я вправе самостоятельно предположить, что основой будет ...chikitsA..., и, следовательно, ...chikitseya... - это причастие необходимости, однако если основа - это ...chikitsa..., тогда, конечно, ...chikitseyam... - это, в лучшем случае, оптатив.

----------


## Нико

> Наше сознание=решающий аппарат воспринимает ни вещи, как таковые, а те оценки, которые присутствуют в мире относительно этих вещей. О том, что эти оценки пусты=относительны и поведал тот, кого славит Нагарджуна. Идея пустотности=бессодержательности любой оценки и есть "лекарство", позволяющее уйти от общепринятых концепций.
> 
> Возможно следовало бы первести вот так ...(Она) желательное лекарство от восприятия концепций...
> 
> Нарочитая корявость постов - хорошее средство избежать собственных несуразиц в выражениях... 
> 
> Продолжайте в том же духе, ну ООчень смешно.


Так я и пытаюсь привнести долю юмора в Ваш очень серьёзный труд. 

А что такое "восприятие концепций"?

Может быть, всё же, это лекарство от умопостроений?

----------


## Natha

> Вы, надеюсь, это в шутку сказали?
> 
> з.ы.


И в шутку и всерьёз. 

Вот мой перевод, тут у меня cikitsteya - это причастие необходимости:

"...(Она) желательное лекарство=лечение от  восприятий концепций"

Вот перевод, когда cikitsteyam рассматривается как cikitsā + iyam :

"...Она лечение=лекарство от восприятия концепций"

Велика ли разница? :Smilie: 




> _bheṣajaiḥ sa cikitsyaḥ syād ya unmārgeṇa gacchati //_
> "кто сбился с верного пути - пусть вылечат его врачи" 
> (Махабхарата 12.14.34.)


Врачи тут не помогут, даже психиаторы  :Big Grin:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Дхармослужитель -- это про Будду, что ли?


Я понял так, что про Будду. Хотя _дхармаяжника_ можно перевести и как "практик Дхармы", будет модно и доступно.  :Kiss: 
А как тибетцы перевели?




> И потом, вместо "троемирьи" нельзя ли сказать "в трёх мирах? Слово какое-то странное.


Но понятное, правда? И благозвучнее чуток, чем "*втр*ё*х*мира*х*".

----------


## Natha

> Может быть, всё же, это лекарство от умопостроений?


А что такое концепция или оценка, если не умопостроение???  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> А что такое концепция или оценка, если не умопостроение???


Нет, я просто придралась к фразе "восприятие концепций". Вы уверены, что слово "восприятие" там присутствует? Вам виднее, конечно.

----------


## Natha

*Текст пятьдесят четвёртый*
वस्तुग्राहभयोच्छेदी कुतीर्थ्यमृगभीकरः।
नैरात्म्यसिंहनादो यम् नदितस् त्वया॥ ५४

vastugrāhabhayocchedī kutīrthyamṛgabhīkaraḥ।
nairātmyasiṃhanādo yam naditas tvayā॥ 54

vastu-grāha-bhaya-ucchedin – vastugrāhabhayocchedī - (m.sing.nom) разрушающий страх вызванный восприятием содержания объектов
kutīrthya-mṛga-bhīkara – kutīrthyamṛgabhīkaraḥ - (m.sing.nom) нагоняющий ужас на «дичь» ложных мест паломничества.
nairātmya-siṃha-nāda – nairātmyasiṃhanādo - (m.sing.nom) отвергающий индивидуальность, «рык льва»
yam - (m.sing.nom) этот
adbhuta – adbhuto - (m.sing.nom) удивительный
nadita – naditas - (m.sing.nom) издан
tvayā - (m.sing.instr) Тобой

54.	Тобой издан этот удивительный, отвергающий индивидуальность, «рык льва» - разрушающий страх вызванный восприятием содержания объектов, нагоняющий ужас на «дичь» ложных мест паломничества.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Зря Вы буковки умельчили.

----------


## Нико

> Текст пятьдесят четвёртый
> वस्तुग्राहभयोच्छेदी कुतीर्थ्यमृगभीकरः।
> नैरात्म्यसिंहनादो यम् नदितस् त्वया॥ ५४
> 
> vastugrāhabhayocchedī kutīrthyamṛgabhīkaraḥ।
> nairātmyasiṃhanādo yam naditas tvayā॥ 54
> 
> vastu-grāha-bhaya-ucchedin – vastugrāhabhayocchedī - (m.sing.nom) разрушающий страх вызванный восприятием содержания объектов
> kutīrthya-mṛga-bhīkara – kutīrthyamṛgabhīkaraḥ - (m.sing.nom) нагоняющий ужас на «дичь» ложных мест паломничества.
> ...



Может, лучше "ты издал"?? Хотя всё равно коряво звучит. "Тобой издан" -- это словно как книжку издать.

----------


## Natha

> Нет, я просто придралась к фразе "восприятие концепций". Вы уверены, что слово "восприятие" там присутствует? Вам виднее, конечно.


Вот сложное слово, которое я перевёл соответствующим образом - ...bhāva-graha-gṛhīta – bhāvagrahagṛhītānāṃ - (m.pl.gen) от восприятий оценок или концепций...

Слово gṛhīta - это причастие страдательного залога прошедшего времени, и означает ...принятое, воспринятое..., а для ...bhāvagraha... лучшего значения чем ...оценка=концепция... я не нашёл. 

Вот и перевёл так, как перевёл.  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (18.05.2012)

----------


## Natha

> Зря Вы буковки умельчили.


Техническая погрешность, исправлю

----------

Денис Евгеньев (18.05.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> vastugrāhabhayocchedī kutīrthyamṛgabhīkaraḥ।
> nairātmyasiṃhanādo yam naditas tvayā॥ 54


Очень остроумная строфа! Даже не буду портить всё своим переводом  :Smilie: 

vastu-grāha-bhaya-ucchedin = истребитель угрозы реализма/материализма
(тут игра слов: грАха и крокодил, и cхватывание объекта (васту) органом чувств)

kutīrthya-mṛga-bhīkara = распугивающий сектантов [как] дичь.
(кутиртхя/кутиртхика букв. дурной последователь/поклонник)

----------


## Natha

*Текст пятьдесят пятый*

शून्यताधर्मगम्भीराधर्मभेरी पराहता।
नैःस्वाभाव्यमहानादो धर्मशङ्खः प्रपूरितः॥ ५५

śūnyatādharmagambhīrādharmabherī parāhatā।
naiḥsvābhāvyamahānādo dharmaśaṅkhaḥ prapūritaḥ॥ 55

śūnyatā-dharma-gambhīrā – śūnyatādharmagambhīrā - (f.sing.nom)   глубина пустоты дхармы
dharma-bherī –dharmabherī - (f.sing.nom)   литавры дхармы
parāhatā – parāhatā - (f.sing.nom)   освоена
naiḥsvābhāvya-mahānāda – naiḥsvābhāvyamahānādo - (m.sing.nom) громко трубящая об отсутствии индивидуальной особенности
dharmaśaṅkha – dharmaśaṅkhaḥ - (m.sing.nom) раковина дхармы
prapūrita – prapūritaḥ - (m.sing.nom) наполнена

55.	Бьёт глубокий, как пустота дхармы, барабан дхармы, громко трубящая об отсутствии индивидуальных особенностей раковина дхармы (дыханием) полнится.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Каждый переводчик может быть обвинён в том, что он подгоняет перевод под свои представления об идее заложенной автором в текст, но при одном условии, а именно, если он грубо нарушает грамматическую композицию, из-за чего субъект и объект меняются местами, определения существительных становятся другими существительными и так далее… У меня ничего этого нет, более того, моё стремление к буквальности перевода делает его трудно читаемым, за что и подвергаюсь справедливой критике со стороны участников обсуждения. *А если спросить откуда у меня взялись вот такие представления о буддизме, ответ будет прост – я начал изучать буддизм не с комментариев на тексты, а с перевода оригинальных санскритских текстов, а лишь потом стал почитывать комментарии*.


То есть "вот такие представления о буддизме" взялись у вас из произвольных смысловых комбинаций, возможности для которых санскрит предоставляет в избытке? да?

----------


## Асуман

> А, например, в словаре Apte не указана основа, от которой произведён глагол ...chikitsati..., поэтому я вправе самостоятельно предположить, что основой будет ...chikitsA..., и, следовательно, ...chikitseya... - это причастие необходимости, однако если основа - это ...chikitsa..., тогда, конечно, ...chikitseyam... - это, в лучшем случае, оптатив.


К чему эти рассуждения, какой могла бы там быть основа? Известно ведь, что у дезидеративов основа образуется как удвоенный корень + s.

----------


## Natha

*Текст пятьдесят шестой*

धर्मयौतुकम् आख्यातं बुद्धानां शासनामृतम्।
नीतार्थम् इति निर्दिष्टं धर्माणां शून्यतैव हि॥ ५६

dharmayautukam ākhyātaṃ buddhānāṃ śāsanāmṛtam।
nītārtham iti nirdiṣṭaṃ dharmāṇāṃ śūnyataiva hi॥ 56

dharma-yautuka – dharmayautukam - (n.sing.nom)    Сущность дхармы
ākhyāta – ākhyātaṃ - (n.sing.nom)    поведанная
buddha – buddhānāṃ - (m.pl.gen)   для пробуждённых
śāsanāmṛta – śāsanāmṛtam - (n.sing.nom)    нектарное наставление
nītārtha – nītārtham - (n.sing.nom)    точное или прямое значение, обладающее прямым смыслом
iti – таким образом
nirdiṣṭa – nirdiṣṭaṃ - (n.sing.nom)    указана
dharma – dharmāṇāṃ - (m.pl.gen)   дхарм
śūnyatā – śūnyatā - (f.sing.nom)   пустота
eva - именно
hi – определённо

56.	Для пробуждённых поведана сущность дхармы – нектарное, обладающее прямым смыслом наставление, (в котором) определённо указана именно пустота дхарм.

----------


## Нико

> 56.	Для пробуждённых поведанна сущность дхармы – нектарное, обладающее прямым смыслом наставление, (в котором) определённо указана именно пустота дхарм.


Для Пробуждённых поведана сущность Дхармы -- нектароподобное, обнажённое наставление

----------


## Антип Байда

> Для Пробуждённых поведана сущность Дхармы -- нектароподобное, обнажённое наставление


О каких Пробужденных речь?

----------


## Нико

> О каких Пробужденных речь?


Да, интересный вопрос. Для будд поведана сущность Дхармы.... Почему для будд?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Да, интересный вопрос. Для будд поведана сущность Дхармы.... Почему для будд?


Ну и?

----------


## Нико

> О каких Пробужденных речь?


Да, интересный вопрос. Для будд поведана сущность Дхармы.... Почему для будд?

Ну и.... вопрос к знатокам санскрита.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Да, интересный вопрос. Для будд поведана сущность Дхармы.... Почему для будд?
> 
> Ну и.... вопрос к знатокам санскрита.


По смыслу- не о буддах речь, а об открытых разумом людях.

----------


## Нико

> По смыслу- не о буддах речь, а об открытых разумом людях.


Скорее всего, так оно и есть )))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, интересный вопрос. Для будд поведана сущность Дхармы.... Почему для будд?
> Ну и.... вопрос к знатокам санскрита.


Нелепо не только по смыслу, но и грамматически.

buddhānāṃ (m.pl.gen) = пробуждённых (т.е., -- "кого/чего" а не "для кого/чего").

G.: 1) приименной падеж, обозначает отношение, принадлежность: улица *деревни* — *graamasya* rathyaa; рычание *льва* — *siMhasya* garjana. 
2) G. употребляется при глаголах со значением «быть, иметься»: *у человека* были сыновья — *narasya* putraaH samabhavan; *у врагов* имеются колесницы — *ariinaaM* raathaa bhavanti.
(Подробнее о падежах и склонениях.)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Скорее всего, так оно и есть )))


Дайте свой вариант.

----------


## Natha

> То есть "вот такие представления о буддизме" взялись у вас из произвольных смысловых комбинаций, возможности для которых санскрит предоставляет в избытке? да?


Почему же из произвольных смысловых комбинаций. Перед тем как взяться за переводы текстов буддизма, я довольно-таки долго переводил тексты индуизма, и такие термины как «дхарма», «шунйа», «свабхаава», «бхаава» и так далее… мне были известны. 

Доктрина о страдании – вовсе не нова, и Будда, здесь, ничего нового не предложил. Страдание – это  мысленная конструкция, это мысленный дискомфорт. От страдания избывляются ни посредством изменения внешних условий, а посредством изменения натуры=свабхаавы присущей конкретному сознанию.

Первый буддийский текст мне привезла из Индии знакомая буддистка, мы с ней, к тому времени, уже года два были знакомы и обсуждали буддизм и индуизм. Он был в книге Щербатского “The Conception of Buddhist Nirvana”, там разъяснялись все термины, употребляемые в Мадхйамака-шастре. Значения этих терминов не так уж сильно отличаются от их значений в индуизме.

----------


## Natha

> Нелепо не только по смыслу, но и грамматически.
> 
> buddhānāṃ (m.pl.gen) = пробуждённых (т.е., -- "кого/чего" а не "для кого/чего").
> 
> G.: 1) приименной падеж, обозначает отношение, принадлежность: улица *деревни* — *graamasya* rathyaa; рычание *льва* — *siMhasya* garjana. 
> 2) G. употребляется при глаголах со значением «быть, иметься»: *у человека* были сыновья — *narasya* putraaH samabhavan; *у врагов* имеются колесницы — *ariinaaM* raathaa bhavanti.
> (Подробнее о падежах и склонениях.)


Ну и что тут не так? - родительный падеж определяет принадлежность, все ваши примеры об этом же и говорят.

Вот из этого же текста ...dharmāṇāṃ śūnyatā..., то есть ...пустота... кого? чего? ...дхарм... Точно такая же конструкция как и ...ākhyātaṃ buddhānāṃ... Да, можно перевести и вот так ...пробуждённым поведанна сущность дхармы..., но разница будет не велика.

----------


## Natha

> К чему эти рассуждения, какой могла бы там быть основа? Известно ведь, что у дезидеративов основа образуется как удвоенный корень + s.


А к тому, что я не лезу за каждым словом в словарь и дезидеративы встречаются раз в месяц а то и реже. И, посчитав, что слово cikitseya - это причастие необходимости образованное от основы cikitsā, я совершил не такую уж *жуткую* ошибку, поскольку на смысл второй части текста ...(Она) желательное лекарство=лечение от  восприятий концепций... это ни как не повлияло. :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Почему же из произвольных смысловых комбинаций. Перед тем как взяться за переводы текстов буддизма, я довольно-таки долго переводил тексты индуизма, и такие термины как «дхарма», «шунйа», «свабхаава», «бхаава» и так далее… мне были известны.


Эти термины вам известны, это, мягко говоря, прекрасно. Теперь- известно ли вам, что умопомрачительное количество духовных направлений в Индии толкует эти термины на разные лады?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну и что тут не так? - родительный падеж определяет принадлежность, все ваши примеры об этом же и говорят.
> 
> Вот из этого же текста ...dharmāṇāṃ śūnyatā..., то есть ...пустота... кого? чего? ...дхарм... Точно такая же конструкция как и ...ākhyātaṃ buddhānāṃ... Да, можно перевести и вот так ...пробуждённым поведанна сущность дхармы..., но разница будет не велика.


Да нет же... %)
Корректным переводом будет: "поведана Дхарма [кого/чего/чья?] пробуждённых".
Ибо самим пробуждённым Дхарма сия ведома по умолчанию. : )

----------


## Асуман

> Ну и что тут не так? - родительный падеж определяет принадлежность, все ваши примеры об этом же и говорят.
> 
> Вот из этого же текста ...dharmāṇāṃ śūnyatā..., то есть ...пустота... кого? чего? ...дхарм... Точно такая же конструкция как и ...ākhyātaṃ buddhānāṃ... Да, можно перевести и вот так ...пробуждённым поведанна сущность дхармы..., но разница будет не велика.


Вы опять не замечаете "шероховатость" в своём прочтении.
dharmāṇāṃ śūnyatā - пустота дхарм
аналогично buddhānām śāsanāmṛtam - нектар учения пробуждённых
Смысл не в том, что "для будд", что будды учились, а в том, что это их учение, что они учили.

----------


## Юй Кан

> аналогично buddhānām śāsanāmṛtam - нектар учения пробуждённых


Оно, конечно, вне контекста, как бы правильно.
Однако, согласно контексту (да и русскому языку), нельзя "поведать нектар"...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.05.2012)

----------


## Асуман

> А к тому, что я не лезу за каждым словом в словарь и дезидеративы встречаются раз в месяц а то и реже. И, посчитав, что слово cikitseya - это причастие необходимости образованное от основы cikitsā, я совершил не такую уж *жуткую* ошибку, поскольку на смысл второй части текста ...(Она) желательное лекарство=лечение от  восприятий концепций... это ни как не повлияло.


Другими словами, знание грамматики и понимание каждого слова при чтении текста вы не считаете такой уж важной вещью. И неотличение в тексте словосочетания существительное + местоимение от причастия для вас совершенно несущественно. По-моему, с таким подходом лучше от санскрита держаться подальше.  :Frown:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.05.2012)

----------


## Асуман

> Оно, конечно, вне контекста, как бы правильно.
> Однако, согласно контексту (да и русскому языку), нельзя "поведать нектар"...


Это замечание справедливо в отношении русского языка. Но в санскрите "нектар слов" - постоянная метафора. Поэтому "поведать нектар" - это вполне по-санскритски. И полагаясь на стиль автора, я считаю более вероятным связать существительное и прилагательное внутри одной пады, чем между двумя падами в строке - где-то 75% против 25%.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это замечание справедливо в отношении русского языка. Но в санскрите "нектар слов" - постоянная метафора. Поэтому "поведать нектар" - это вполне по-санскритски. И полагаясь на стиль автора, я считаю более вероятным связать существительное и прилагательное внутри одной пады, чем между двумя падами в строке - где-то 75% против 25%.


Ну вот смотрите, лит. вариант той же полушлоки с сохранением всех норм русск. языка:

"Суть Учения пробуждённых, тобою поведанная, — нектару подобное наставление...".

Дайте просто свой вариант того же, в параллель?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.05.2012)

----------


## Асуман

> Ну вот смотрите, лит. вариант той же полушлоки с сохранением всех норм русск. языка:
> 
> "Суть Учения пробуждённых, тобою поведанная, — нектару подобное наставление...".
> 
> Дайте просто свой вариант того же, в параллель?


Да, ваш лит. вариант звучит красиво. Хотя я не совсем понимаю, почему слово yautuka переведено как "суть". Но мне важнее не красиво перевести, а понять написанное в оригинале. Поэтому мой вариант - скорее, подстрочник:
dharmayautukam ākhyātaṃ buddhānāṃ śāsanāmṛtam |
"дар дхармы возвещён - нектар учения будд"

Yautuka - "дар", "приданое". Или же "принадлежащее, относящееся к...", тогда dharma-yautukam - просто "дхармический", как прилагательное к нектару:
"дхармический возвещён нектар учения будд"

----------

sergey (19.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, ваш лит. вариант звучит красиво. Хотя я не совсем понимаю, почему слово yautuka переведено как "суть". Но мне важнее не красиво перевести, а понять написанное в оригинале. Поэтому мой вариант - скорее, подстрочник:
> dharmayautukam ākhyātaṃ buddhānāṃ śāsanāmṛtam |
> "дар дхармы возвещён - нектар учения будд"
> 
> Yautuka - "дар", "приданое". Или же "принадлежащее, относящееся к...", тогда dharma-yautukam - просто "дхармический", как прилагательное к нектару:
> "дхармический возвещён нектар учения будд"


В этом и отличие лит. перевода от подстрочника: переводятся не слова, а смыслы. Суть же Учения будды (по Нагарджуне) -- учение о Пустоте или пустотности всех дхарм, о чём и повествуется по всему тексту гимна.
Пока мыл полы в квартире, думал: "К слову _нектар_ можно добавить, для ясности: _нектар бессмертия_". : )

Ну, а о том, что Ваш подстрочник это _опять_ полный кошмар с т.зр. русского, -- не буду.
Кто видит/чувствует это -- видит, что не видит -- того не переубедишь...
И кому какого _понимания_ он добавляет, в сравнении в лит. переводом, -- не знам.

----------


## Асуман

> И кому какого _понимания_ он добавляет, в сравнении в лит. переводом, -- не знам.


Я говорю не о понимании какого-то абстрактного смысла, а о понимании конкретного санскритского текста.
Если из вашего перевода исчезло сравнение учения Будды с подарком, то добавлением к переводу слова "суть" это не компенсируется.

----------


## Natha

> Да нет же... %)
> Корректным переводом будет: "поведана Дхарма [кого/чего/чья?] пробуждённых".
> Ибо самим пробуждённым Дхарма сия ведома по умолчанию. : )


Что ж, вполне приемлимо.

----------


## Natha

*Текст пятьдесят седьмой*

यातूत्पादनिरोधादिसत्त्वजीवादिदेशना।
नेयार्था च त्वयानाथ भाषिता संवृतिश् च सा ॥ ५७


yātūtpādanirodhādisattvajīvādideśanā।
neyārthā ca tvayānātha bhāṣitā saṃvṛtiś ca sā ॥ 57

yā - которое
tu - однако
utpāda-nirodhādi-sattvajīvādi-deśanā – utpādanirodhādisattvajīvādideśanā - (f.sing.nom)    наставление относительно возникновения, исчезновения и прочего… живых существ и тому подобного…
neyārthā – neyārthā - (f.sing.nom)    обладающее переносным смыслом
ca - также
tvayā - (m.sing.instr)   тобой
nātha – nātha - О! Покровитель,
bhāṣitā – bhāṣitā - (f.sing.nom)    поведано
saṃvṛti – saṃvṛtiś - (f.sing.nom)    относительная истина
ca - также
sā - (f.sing.nom)    это

57.	О! Покровитель, однако, наставление относительно возникновения, исчезновения… живых существ, которое тобой поведано, оно, обладающее переносным смыслом  –  относительная истина.

----------


## Асуман

> niḥsvabhāva-artha-deśanā – niḥsvabhāvārthadeśanā - (f.sing.nom)   показатель отсутствия самобытности вещей





> utpāda-nirodhādi-sattvajīvādi-deśanā – utpādanirodhādisattvajīvādideśanā - (f.sing.nom)    наставление относительно возникновения, исчезновения и прочего… живых существ и тому подобного…


Непоследовательно.

----------


## Natha

> Другими словами, знание грамматики и понимание каждого слова при чтении текста вы не считаете такой уж важной вещью. И неотличение в тексте словосочетания существительное + местоимение от причастия для вас совершенно несущественно. По-моему, с таким подходом лучше от санскрита держаться подальше.


То есть слово cikitseyam , по *форме*, не выглядит как причастие необходимости? И *содержание* словосочетания cikitseyam=cikitsā+iyam я исказил, и вместо лекарство=лечение я написал что-то другое.

Бывают ошибки явно искажающие общий смысл текста, а бывают такие, какие совсем не искажают, а следовательно таковыми не являются.

Интересно как бы вы заметили это маленькое *недоразумение*, если бы я не делал грамматический разбор текста, и не ставил добавляемые слова в овальные скобки?

Ещё раз о том же:
..._Она желательное лекарство=лечение от  восприятий концепций_...
Ну и где тут видно, что у меня ошибка?


Однако, спасибо за поправку. Если надумаю ещё где-то выставлять этот текст, приму ваше мнение.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Юй Кан;473361]Ну вот смотрите, лит. вариант той же полушлоки с сохранением всех норм русск. языка:

"Суть Учения пробуждённых, тобою поведанная, — нектару подобное наставление...".

Ну вот, уже нормально. Можно сказать и "нектароподобное наставление".

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я говорю не о понимании какого-то абстрактного смысла, а о понимании конкретного санскритского текста.
> Если из вашего перевода исчезло сравнение учения Будды с подарком, то добавлением к переводу слова "суть" это не компенсируется.


Ну не может же быть дар/подарок _возвещён_... Да ещё -- "дхармический нектар учения будд", хотя тут уже слова "дар" нет и у Вас. %)
И чего тут компенсировать, кроме незнания родного языка?

На полях, мэмуар. : )
Когда-то заспорили с девушкой, помогающей мне консультациями по трад. кит. и вэньяню.

Её претензия: "Дядь Юра, китайцы так не говорят..."
Мой ответ: "Мы для кого переводим, разве для китайцев? %)"
Она: "Ладно, вы правы. Давайте дальше..."

----------

Нико (19.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сообщение от Юй Кан
> 
> 
> Ну вот смотрите, лит. вариант той же полушлоки с сохранением всех норм русск. языка:
> 
> "Суть Учения пробуждённых, тобою поведанная, — нектару подобное наставление...".
> 
> 
> Ну вот, уже нормально. Можно сказать и "нектароподобное наставление".


Нико, не провоцируйте, а? %)
Ибо можно же -- кутить, так кутить! : ) -- и ещё кучерявее:

"Тобою поведано учения будд дхармическое нектароподобное наставление".

А кто враз не понял, о чём тут речь, -- тот профан и ваще невежда... в санскрите! : )
Так зачем такие извраты, если можно (и нужно!) сказать проще, яснее, да ещё с учётом того, что _амрита_ -- не просто нектар, а _нектар бессмертия_, чего у меня -- в исходном варианте -- не хватает.

----------


## Нико

> Нико, не провоцируйте, а? %)
> Ибо можно же -- кутить, так кутить! : ) -- и ещё кучерявее:
> 
> "Тобою поведано учения будд дхармическое нектароподобное наставление".
> 
> А кто враз не понял, о чём тут речь, -- тот профан и ваще невежда! : )
> Так зачем такие извраты, если можно (и нужно!) сказать проще, яснее, да ещё с учётом того, что _амрита_ -- не просто нектар, а _нектар бессмертия_, чего у меня -- в исходном варианте -- не хватает.


Да я просто.. погулять вышла )))))

----------

Юй Кан (19.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Что ж, вполне приемлимо.


Если договаривать, то там Вы попросту спутали, при всей своей, вроде бы, грамм. дотошности, род. (G.) падеж с дат. (D.).

----------

Нико (19.05.2012)

----------


## Асуман

> То есть слово cikitseyam , по *форме*, не выглядит как причастие необходимости?


Нет, не выглядит. И на этот счёт я уже привёл грамматическое разъяснение. С другой стороны, для неграмотного вообще все санскритские слова выглядят похоже - завитки под длинной чёрточкой.




> и вместо лекарство=лечение я написал что-то другое.


Да, вместо "лечения" у вас стоит "желательное лекарство". "Лечение" ~ "лекарство", но слово "желательное" совершенно лишнее.




> Бывают ошибки явно искажающие общий смысл текста, а бывают такие, какие совсем не искажают, а следовательно таковыми не являются.


Нет. То, что в переводе смысл остался примерно тем же, вовсе не отменяет тот факт, что в понимании текста присутствовала ошибка. Иногда даже грубые грамматические ошибки не влияют на понимание. А иногда небольшая оплошность оказывается фатальной для смысла и переворачивает всё с ног на голову.




> Интересно как бы вы заметили это маленькое *недоразумение*, если бы я не делал грамматический разбор текста, и не ставил добавляемые слова в овальные скобки?


Тут вы правы. Скорее всего, никак не заметил бы. Замечания я пишу о том, что попадается на глаза. А специально изучением предлагаемых вами переводов я не занимаюсь. Большую их часть даже не читал, т.к. ваша манера выражаться по-русски для меня невразумительна. Однако я всё равно благодарен вам за проделанную работу, т.к. создание этой темы побудило меня ознакомиться с этим интересным произведением. 




> Ещё раз о том же:
> ..._Она желательное лекарство=лечение от  восприятий концепций_...
> Ну и где тут видно, что у меня ошибка?


Вы в тексте не увидели слово iyam. Это ошибка. И то, что в переводе ошибки не видно, не означает, что её нет. "Желательное", как уже сказал, - тоже ошибка.

----------


## Асуман

> Ну не может же быть дар/подарок _возвещён_... Да ещё -- "дхармический нектар учения будд", хотя тут уже слова "дар" нет и у Вас. %)
> И чего тут компенсировать, кроме незнания родного языка?


А вот, скажем, в Библии такие фразы
_...ради Него возвещается вам прощение грехов...
...вера ваша возвещается во всем мире..._
Это тоже незнание родного языка?

На мой взгляд, "возвещать" означает не только "вещать какие-то слова", но и "доводить что-то до чьего-то сведения" или "ставить кого-то в известность о чём-то". И "возвещённый дар" - это тот дар, о котором кем-то кому-то возвещено.

----------


## Natha

/52/. Эта (дхарма) – она высшая истина, наставление об отсутствии самобытности вещей. Она непревзойдённое лекарство от  восприятий концепций.

----------


## Natha

/56/ (Тобой) поведана сущность дхармы пробуждённых – нектарное, обладающее прямым смыслом наставление, (в котором) определённо указана именно пустота дхарм.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А вот, скажем, в Библии такие фразы
> _...ради Него возвещается вам прощение грехов...
> ...вера ваша возвещается во всем мире..._
> Это тоже незнание родного языка?
> 
> На мой взгляд, "возвещать" означает не только "вещать какие-то слова", но и "доводить что-то до чьего-то сведения" или "ставить кого-то в известность о чём-то". И "возвещённый дар" - это тот дар, о котором кем-то кому-то возвещено.


Да не буду я спорить.
Не резон, ещё и потому, что Вы -- я готов это допустить по умолчанию -- прекрасный, искушённый в санскрите грамматист, но, к сожалению, -- не переводчик.
Но даже будь Вы переводчиком -- спорить всё равно не стал бы, как не спорю и с Натхой.
Я показал свой вариант, Вы показали свой. Кто что понял в итоге, то -- его...
О чём спорить?

----------


## Natha

> А специально изучением предлагаемых вами переводов я не занимаюсь. Большую их часть даже не читал, т.к.


А я никому и не предлагал читать свои переводы, и выкладываю только вот этот, потому и не понимаю смысла этой вашей фразы ...Большую их часть даже не читал... Интересно, где вы могли найти что-то другое, кроме "Гимна непостижимому"?



> ваша манера выражаться по-русски для меня невразумительна


.  
Вам не нравится только стиль моих перводов, или стиль всех постов вообще?  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> /56/ (Тобой) поведанна сущность дхармы пробуждённых – нектарное, обладающее прямым смыслом наставление, (в котором) определённо указана именно пустота дхарм.


Вы прям наставиваете на слове ПОВЕДАННА, хотя Вам было корректно указано на содержащуюся в нём орфографическую ошибку.

----------


## Асуман

> А я никому и не предлагал читать свои переводы, и выкладываю только вот этот, потому и не понимаю смысла этой вашей фразы ...Большую их часть даже не читал... Интересно, где вы могли найти что-то другое, кроме "Гимна непостижимому"?
> .  
> Вам не нравится только стиль моих перводов, или стиль всех постов вообще?


Я имел в виду именно выкладываемые в этой теме переводы отдельных стихов гимна. Я не вчитывался в то, что вы тут напереводили, т.к. стиль ваших переводов для меня неудобоварим. Начиная с замены "возникновения" на "проявление" и заканчивая несогласованностью фраз.

----------


## Natha

> Вы прям наставиваете на слове ПОВЕДАННА, хотя Вам было корректно указано на содержащуюся в нём орфографическую ошибку.


Спасибо за подсказку, пропустил слово..., исправил.  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> /56/ (Тобой) поведана сущность дхармы пробуждённых – нектарное, обладающее прямым смыслом наставление, (в котором) определённо указана именно пустота дхарм.


Тобой открыта сущность дхарм  – нектар, что проявляет пустоту.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Амрита как проявитель? хе-хе.
А закрепитель пустоты открыли?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Амрита как проявитель? хе-хе.
> А закрепитель пустоты открыли?


Да, это будет покруче "Дхармослужителя, непрестанно желанного Троемирью, честного (!) и беспрепятственного"... %))

----------

Денис Евгеньев (19.05.2012), Карма Палджор (19.05.2012), Нико (19.05.2012)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Амрита как проявитель? хе-хе.
> А закрепитель пустоты открыли?


Почему нет? Нагарджуна здесь вводит в текст магию, нектары, например. Раз он так поступил, надо соответственно перевести.

----------


## Нико

> Почему нет? Нагарджуна здесь вводит в текст магию, нектары, например. Раз он так поступил, надо соответственно перевести.


Нагарджуна известный тантрист был

----------


## Антип Байда

> Нагарджуна известный тантрист был


Дайте ваш вариант

----------


## Нико

> Дайте ваш вариант


Да это не мой вариант, а Далай-ламы

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Почему нет? Нагарджуна здесь вводит в текст магию, нектары, например. Раз он так поступил, надо соответственно перевести.


Мало перевести. Придется практиковать в соответствии с переводом.
_Тобой открыта сущность дхарм – нектар, что проявляет пустоту._ 
Визуализуйте открытую сущность дхарм, которая в виде красных, синих и белых амрита-бинду капает в область сахасрары (то бишь на макушку) и проявляет там пустоту.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Да это не мой вариант, а Далай-ламы


Вариант перевода.

----------


## Антип Байда

> /56/ (Тобой) поведана сущность дхармы пробуждённых – нектарное, обладающее прямым смыслом наставление, (в котором) определённо указана именно пустота дхарм.


"Нектаром твоей речи пустая сущность дхарм открыта"

----------


## Natha

> Я не вчитывался в то, что вы тут напереводили, т.к. стиль ваших переводов для меня неудобоварим.


Дали бы почитать свои переводы, ну, для обмена опытом, я на полном сёрьёзе. Вот, Юй Кан дал ссылочку, теперь начал читать.

----------


## Natha

*Текст пятьдесят восьмой*

प्रज्ञापारमिताम्भोधेर् यो ऽ त्यन्तम् पारम् आगतः।
स पुण्यगुणरत्नाढ्यस् त्वद्गुणार्णवपारगः॥ ५८


prajñāpāramitāmbhodher yo ‘ tyantam pāram āgataḥ।
sa puṇyaguṇaratnāḍhyas tvadguṇārṇavapāragaḥ॥ 58

prajñāpāramitā-ambhodhi – prajñāpāramitāmbhodher - (m.sing.gen)   океана праджнапарамиты
yo - (m.sing.nom) Кто
atyanta – atyantam - (m.sing.acc)   нескончаемый
pāra – pāram - (m.sing.acc)   на противоположный берег
āgata – āgataḥ - (m.sing.nom) переправившийся
sa - (m.sing.nom) он
puṇya-guṇa-ratnāḍhya – puṇyaguṇaratnāḍhyas - (m.sing.nom) изобилующий самоцветами чистейшей воды
tvad-guṇārṇava-pāraga – tvadguṇārṇavapāragaḥ - (m.sing.nom) познавший океан твоих достоинств

58.	Кто переправился на противоположный нескончаемый берег океана праджнапарамиты, он познал океан твоих достоинств, изобилующий самоцветами чистейшей воды.

----------


## Антип Байда

> 58.	Кто переправился на противоположный *нескончаемый берег* океана праджнапарамиты, он познал океан твоих достоинств, изобилующий самоцветами чистейшей воды.


Вы издеваетесь, что-ли?

----------

Нико (20.05.2012)

----------


## Natha

> Вы издеваетесь, что-ли?


Можно и бесконечный, и беспредельный и так далее... но смысл то один - не имеющий конца, исправлю на беспредельный.

----------


## Natha

58.	Кто переправился на противоположный беспредельный берег океана праджнапарамиты, он познал океан твоих достоинств, изобилующий самоцветами чистейшей воды.

----------


## Антип Байда

> 58.	Кто переправился на противоположный беспредельный берег океана праджнапарамиты, он познал океан твоих достоинств, изобилующий самоцветами чистейшей воды.


Океан не праджняпарамиты, а сансары.

----------

Нико (20.05.2012)

----------


## Асуман

> Океан не праджняпарамиты, а сансары.


В данном случае речь об океане знания. А достижение противоположного берега в санскрите - частая метафора для достижения совершенства в чём-то. Например, есть слово pāraga, которое если буквально, то "пошедший на другой берег, добравшийся до берега", а если по смыслу, то "эксперт, мастер, достигший совершенства".

----------


## Антип Байда

> В данном случае речь об океане знания.


Почему вы так решили?

----------


## Асуман

> Дали бы почитать свои переводы, ну, для обмена опытом, я на полном сёрьёзе. Вот, Юй Кан дал ссылочку, теперь начал читать.


Не то, чтобы мне было жалко. Но у меня нет переводов.

----------


## Асуман

> Почему вы так решили?


Потому что тут в тексте стоит сложое слово, составленное из праджняпарамиты и океана, и его никак иначе, чем "океан праджняпарамиты" перевести не получится.

----------


## Асуман

Так же как и во второй строчке в этом стихе речь об океане достоинств, а опять не о сансаре.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Блин. Прям хоть с тибетского переводи называется... чтобы что-то прояснилось. Честно говоря не хотелось бы. Не из-за лени, а в силу отсутствия времени из-за количества работы

----------


## Natha

*Текст пятьдесят девятый*

इति स्तुत्वा जगन्नाथम् अचिन्त्यम् अनिदर्शनम्।
यद् अवाप्तं मयापुण्यं तेनास्तु त्वत्समं जगत्॥ ५९


iti stutvā jagannātham acintyam anidarśanam।
yad avāptaṃ mayāpuṇyaṃ tenāstu tvatsamaṃ jagat॥ 59

iti - вот так
stu – stutvā - (ger) восхваляя
jagan-nātha – jagannātham - (m.sing.acc)    покровителя Мира
acintya – acintyam - (m.sing.acc)    непостижимого
anidarśana – anidarśanam - (m.sing.acc)    невиданного
yad - (n.sing.nom)    Какая
avāpta – avāptaṃ - (n.sing.nom)    обретена
mayā - (m.sing.instr) мной
puṇya – puṇyaṃ - (n.sing.nom)    чистота
tena - (m.sing.instr) посредством неё
as – astu - (imp.3P.sing)  пусть будет
tvatsama – tvatsamaṃ - (n.sing.acc)    тебе уподоблен
jagat – jagat - (n.sing.acc)    Мир

59.	Какая обретена мной чистота – вот так восхваляя непостижимого, невиданного покровителя Мира – пусть посредством неё Мир будет тебе уподоблен.

----------


## Natha

> Почему вы так решили?


Вот более подробный разбор первой части текста 58:

yo ...āgataḥ - кто переправился (именительный)

_(куда?)_

a'tyantam pāram - на противоположный беспредельный берег (винительный)

_(берег чего?)_

prajñāpāramitāmbhodher - океана праджнапарамиты (родительный)

----------


## Natha

> Блин. Прям хоть с тибетского переводи называется... чтобы что-то прояснилось. Честно говоря *не хотелось бы*. *Не из-за лени,* а в силу отсутствия времени *из-за количества работы*


Вот так и мой дядя говорил ...я *могу бросить пить, но нехочу*... - умер от беспробудного алкаголизма... :Big Grin:

----------


## Natha

> Не то, чтобы мне было жалко. Но у меня нет переводов.


Удивительно....!!!!  :Big Grin: 

Жалко то кого?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вот так и мой дядя говорил ...я *могу бросить пить, но нехочу*... - умер от беспробудного алкаголизма...


Зачем передергивать, если не знаете о чём говорите? Не приводить же специально для вас весь список работ, над которыми сейчас работаю постоянно.

----------


## Антип Байда

> 59.	Какая обретена мной чистота – вот так восхваляя непостижимого, невиданного покровителя Мира – пусть посредством неё Мир будет тебе уподоблен.


Можно открывать счет помершим со смеху.

----------

Нико (20.05.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Можно открывать счет помершим со смеху.


О да.

----------


## Кунсанг

> *Текст пятьдесят восьмой*
> 
> प्रज्ञापारमिताम्भोधेर् यो ऽ त्यन्तम् पारम् आगतः।
> स पुण्यगुणरत्नाढ्यस् त्वद्गुणार्णवपारगः॥ ५८
> 
> 
> prajñāpāramitāmbhodher yo ‘ tyantam pāram āgataḥ।
> sa puṇyaguṇaratnāḍhyas tvadguṇārṇavapāragaḥ॥ 58
> 
> ...


Может так - Переправившись через бесконечный океан (сансары посредством) Праджняпарамиты и достигнув другого берега,
Изобилующего драгоценностями благих качеств (гуна) и добродетелей (заслуг - пунья).

----------


## Нико

> Может так - Переправившись через бесконечный океан (сансары посредством) Праджняпарамиты и достигнув другого берега,
> Изобилующего драгоценностями благих качеств (гуна) и добродетелей (заслуг - пунья).


Мне нравится

----------


## Асуман

> Удивительно....!!!! 
> 
> Жалко то кого?


Не жалко _дать_. В  русском языке есть такое выражение.

----------


## Асуман

> Может так - Переправившись через бесконечный океан (сансары посредством) Праджняпарамиты и достигнув другого берега,
> Изобилующего драгоценностями благих качеств (гуна) и добродетелей (заслуг - пунья).


А почему всем так не нравится сравнение беспредельной мудрости праджняпарамиты с океаном? Это как-то противоречит общепринятым буддийским воззрениям? В принципе, если текст немного переделать, то можно было бы из тех же слов вывести, что праджняпарамита - переправа через некий океан. Но при том, что во второй строке идёт речь об океане достоинств, то ни сансара, ни переправа (т.е. избавление от этого океана) тут как-то не вписываются.

----------


## Кунсанг

Хорошо бы тибетский параллельно смотреть было. Там должно быть все правильно переведено.

----------


## Natha

> Хорошо бы тибетский параллельно смотреть было. Там должно быть все правильно переведено.


Если я вас правильно понимаю,  -  любой перевод, под которым стоит: 

...сделано в тибете... 

автоматически является правильным?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если я вас правильно понимаю,  -  любой перевод, под которым стоит: 
> ...сделано в тибете... 
> автоматически является правильным?


1. Не всегда (автоматически не всегда)
2. Те кто делал переводы, включенные в такие собрания как Кангьюр и Тенгьюр знали Дхарму гораздо больше вас или меня.
3. В большинстве своём тексты в этих источниках переводились достаточно корректно и неоднократно выверялись по текстам на санскрите (и вполне возможно на пали).
4. При переводе некоторых текстов фактически составлялся своеобразный словарь терминов (если разные терминологические сборники соответствий санскрита и тибетского языка, составленные на основе переводов в старые времена).
5. Если память не изменят, то в Тибете еще в первую волну переводов был составлен такой сборник как Махавьютпатти, который можно назвать терминологическим словарём для перевода на тибетский язык учения будды.

----------

Нико (20.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Насчет тибетских переводов это так скорее всего и обстоит. Насчет китайских переводов это вопрос. То есть если с китайского переводить то от оригинала можно далеко уйти будет не так как в случае с тибетским.

----------


## Юй Кан

Опять *литературная* версия... : )

58. Достигший предела в пересечении океана неисчерпаемой мудрости,
пребывающей в чистой воде добродетельности, овладевает всем океаном твоих добродетелей.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Опять *литературная* версия... : )
> 58. Достигший предела в пересечении океана неисчерпаемой мудрости,
> пребывающей в чистой воде добродетельности, овладевает всем океаном твоих добродетелей.


Ну кстати тибетский тут как раз можно трактовать несколькими способами.
Если предположить что речь идёт про океан праджняпарамиты, то получится
(1) Тот, кто достиг другого берега [в пересечении] океана мудрости - 
обладает драгоценностью качеств и заслуги. [Почему?] Поскольку Твои, защитник, качества - запредельны.

Но так как в первой строке отсутствует связующая частица между океанов и правджня-парамитой, то возможна и другая трактовка первой строки:
(2) Тот, кто достиг другого берега океана [бытия благодаря] мудрости...

----------


## Асуман

> Опять *литературная* версия... : )
> 
> 58. Достигший предела в пересечении океана неисчерпаемой мудрости,
> пребывающей в чистой воде добродетельности, овладевает всем океаном твоих добродетелей.


а что такое вода добродетели?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Опять *литературная* версия... : )
> 
> 58. Достигший предела в пересечении океана неисчерпаемой мудрости,
> пребывающей в чистой воде добродетельности, овладевает всем океаном твоих добродетелей.


Предела мудрости достигший все камни блага враз обрящет.


Извиняюсь, не могу удержаться, раз такая тема

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Особый цинизм Нагарджуны--в том, что окиян, который следует пересечь, сделан из мудрости-переправы.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Особый цинизм Нагарджуны--в том, что окиян, который следует пересечь, сделан из мудрости-переправы.


Имеющий уши способен услышать улыбку Нагарджуны.

Снова извиняюсь. Впечатляет меня эта личность, что поделать?

----------


## Асуман

> Особый цинизм Нагарджуны--в том, что окиян, который следует пересечь, сделан из мудрости-переправы.


... и из качеств Будды. И преодолевая его, нужно не забыть наковырять там жемчугов добродетели.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> prajñāpāramitāmbhodher yo ‘ tyantam pāram āgataḥ।
> sa puṇyaratnāguṇaḍhyas tvadguṇārṇavapāragaḥ॥ 58


Кто достиг превосходного берега пересекаемого мудростью океана,
Тот--в драгоценностях добродетелей, освоил море Твоих качеств.

Вот и избавились от океана пражняпарамиты.  :Kiss:

----------


## Юй Кан

> а что такое вода добродетели?


Та самая амрита, которою напитывается ум... : ))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Особый цинизм Нагарджуны--в том, что окиян, который следует пересечь, сделан из мудрости-переправы.


Если не изгаляться над Нагарджуной, цепляясь за устоявшийся штамп перевода _праджня-парамита_ как "мудрость-переправа", а копнуть значения слова _парамита_ в словаре того же Монье-Вильямса, то выяснится, что оно переводится и как "добродетель"...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## Natha

> Кто достиг превосходного берега пересекаемого мудростью океана,


Сложное слово prajñāpāramitā-ambhodhi принадлижит к  типу "тат-пуруша", поэтому ...океан... (кого?чего?) ...мудрости..., а не так как у вас ...мудрость океана...

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Сложное слово prajñāpāramitā-ambhodhi принадлижит к  типу "тат-пуруша", поэтому ...океан... (кого?чего?)


Ну да. Только слово prajñāpāramitā тоже сложное. Вот я подумал, что можно его разобрать а-ля steel-enforced. Разве такой вариант грамматически невозможен?




> ...мудрости..., а не так как у вас ...мудрость океана...


Попались?  :Smilie: 

_2.Причастный оборот обособляется не всегда, а только тогда, когда стоит после определяемого слова. Определяемое слово - это слово, от которого идет вопрос к причастию.
Например: лежащая на столе книга. Определяемое слово - книга. Книга какая? - лежащая._

----------


## Асуман

> Та самая амрита, которою напитывается ум... : ))


Так разве в амрите купаются? Её же пьют.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так разве в амрите купаются? Её же пьют.


Да ну? А кто-то (и это был не я!) недавно доказывал, что её можно даже и поведать... %)

----------


## Асуман

> устоявшийся штамп перевода _праджня-парамита_ как "мудрость-переправа"


По-моему, неверный штамп. Парамита - это ситуация, в которой достигнут другой берег или достигнуто совершенство.  Вообще, слово необычно образовано. Выглядит как ж.р. причастия pāramita "ушедший (ita) на другой берег (pāram)". Но предположительно как сокращение из абстрактного сущ. paramitatā "состояние ушедшести на другой берег". Или можно ещё pāramita рассматривать от глагола mā "мерить" pāra-mita - "измеривший, познавший другой берег", и pāramitā - соответствующее состояние.

----------


## Асуман

> Да ну? А кто-то (и это был не я!) недавно доказывал, что её можно даже и поведать... %)


Не поведать, а возвестить, сделать известной.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не поведать, а возвестить, сделать известной.


Ну да, тоже интересно. : ) Но начинали-то -- именно с чисто санскритского "поведать"?

Ладно, это всё, с моей стороны, ирония в надежде на то, что сами сообразите: и _амрита_ (упомянутая в гатхе 56, т.е., -- всего за одну до 58-й), и вполне индийские цветистые "нагромождения" в гатхе 58-й -- это метафоры, поэтические образы, иносказания...
Переводить же их дословно, как они есть в гатхе 58-й, это -- пожалуйста, но -- без меня. %)
Рискнёте?

----------


## Юй Кан

> По-моему, неверный штамп. Парамита - это ситуация, в которой достигнут другой берег или достигнуто совершенство.  Вообще, слово необычно образовано. Выглядит как ж.р. причастия pāramita "ушедший (ita) на другой берег (pāram)". Но предположительно как сокращение из абстрактного сущ. paramitatā "состояние ушедшести на другой берег". Или можно ещё pāramita рассматривать от глагола mā "мерить" pāra-mita - "измеривший, познавший другой берег", и pāramitā - соответствующее состояние.


Вам, как не буддисту, а грамматисту, не знакомому с будд. лексикой, виднее. Потому опять: спорить не буду.

----------


## Юй Кан

И -- финальная гатха Ачинтьяставы.

59. Тебя -- защитника всех существ, непостижимого и незримого -- почитающий так же,
как добродетельно это сделано мною, для всех в мире тебе уподобится!

----------


## Асуман

> Ну да, тоже интересно. : ) Но начинали-то -- именно с чисто санскритского "поведать"?


Только вы путаете, когда я говорю о буквальном санскритском подстрочнике, а когда о литературном переводе. Да, по-санскритски что угодно может быть "поведано". К примеру, вот сунулся в Махабхарату и нашёл там пример с "поведанной землей" ākhyatā bhūmiḥ - как это сказать по-русски даже и не соображу так сразу. С другой стороны, в гимне ākhyātam может просто являться оборотом "известный как". Напр., Тола и Драгонетти переводят *yautukam ākhyātam amṛtam* как _the ambrosia called "the gift"_. Тогда как у Линдтнера _the gift has been proclaimed the nectar_.




> это метафоры, поэтические образы, иносказания...
> Переводить же их дословно, как они есть в гатхе 58-й, это -- пожалуйста, но -- без меня. %)
> Рискнёте?


Я полагаю, что хороший переводчик как раз должен донести до читателя эти метафоры. Во всяком случае, должен постараться. И зачем вы заменили метафору драгоценных добродетелей на какую-то "воду добродетели" - я не понимаю. Это что, какое-то распространённое в традиции сравнение? Мне про воду кажется просто _непонятным_.

А в 58-м стихе основная сложность мне видится не в метафоре океана а в каламбуре из родственных слов pāramitā "совершенство", pāraga "эксперт" и pāra "дальний берег".




> Вам, как не буддисту, а грамматисту, не знакомому с будд. лексикой, виднее. Потому опять: спорить не буду.


Мне, как грамматисту, не знакомому с буддийской лексикой, было бы гораздо интереснее читать пояснения по теме, подкреплённые цитатами из сутр, а не насмешки над незнанием традиции и намёки на незнание родного языка.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мне, как грамматисту, не знакомому с буддийской лексикой, было бы гораздо интереснее читать пояснения по теме, подкреплённые цитатами из сутр, а не насмешки над незнанием традиции и намёки на незнание родного языка.


Скажу ещё прямее. Вы, как я уже убедился по опыту, не чувствуете слова и, к сожалению, не владеете русским настолько, чтоб обсуждать с Вами, как нужно _литературно_, а не дословно/пословно переводить философский поэтический, как данном случае, текст. Путаю, к тому же, когда Вы что говорите... Да и мой подход к переводу для Вас неприемлем, вообще.
Вам важнее каламбур и громоздкие метафоры, чем передача смысла? Мне -- наоборот.
Потому -- извините великодушно, но де-факто я просто не гожусь Вам в собеседники по этим вопросам...
Мне кажется, что понять это проще, чем уже ясно, на мой взгляд, разъяснённый образ "вода добродетели".

----------


## Асуман

> Вам важнее каламбур и громоздкие метафоры, чем передача смысла? Мне -- наоборот.


Мне важнее сохранение всех смыслов, чем чья-то отсебятина.У нас разные взгляды на перевод.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мне важнее сохранение всех смыслов, чем чья-то отсебятина.У нас разные взгляды на перевод.


Поняли, наконец, главное, да? Вы -- круче во всех смыслах, и Вы -- победили! : )
И давайте на это закончим.

----------


## Асуман

полулитературно:

_prajñāpāramitāmbhodher yo 'tyantam pāram āgataḥ |
sa puṇyaguṇaratnāḍhyas tvadguṇārṇavapāragaḥ || NagAst_58_

в океане совершенной мудрости
кто достиг изрядного совершенства -
он, накопив жемчуга добродетелей,
совершенен океаном твоих качеств.

_iti stutvā jagannātham acintyam anidarśanam |
yad avāptaṃ mayā puṇyaṃ tenāstu tvatsamaṃ jagat || NagAst_59_

такая хвала покровителю мира, 
немыслимому, неизъяснимому,
коль скоро у меня получилась добротной,
пусть через неё мир тебе уподобится.

----------


## Natha

> полулитературно:
> 
> _prajñāpāramitāmbhodher yo 'tyantam pāram āgataḥ |
> sa puṇyaguṇaratnāḍhyas tvadguṇārṇavapāragaḥ || NagAst_58_
> 
> в океане совершенной мудрости
> кто достиг изрядного совершенства -
> он, накопив жемчуга добродетелей,
> совершенен океаном твоих качеств.
> ...


А что, красиво... Мне нравится.

Однако, ...prajñāpāramitā-ambhodhi – prajñāpāramitāmbhodher - (m.sing.gen)   океана праджнапарамиты... - какой падеж, разве не (m.sing.gen) или (m.sing.abl)? А у вас (m.sing.loc).

И, если рассматривать этот текст как метафору, то к слову ...океан... больше подходит ...противоположный беспредельный берег...

----------


## Асуман

> Однако, ...prajñāpāramitā-ambhodhi – prajñāpāramitāmbhodher - (m.sing.gen)   океана праджнапарамиты... - какой падеж, разве не (m.sing.gen) или (m.sing.abl)? А у вас (m.sing.loc).
> 
> И, если рассматривать этот текст как метафору, то к слову ...океан... больше подходит ...противоположный беспредельный берег...


Да, всё верно, я немного переиначил. Просто попытался, если не адекватно перевести каламбур с pāra, то хотя бы как-то обозначить его тройное повторение в стихе. И чтобы не слишком криво при этом звучало. Но поскольку значение слов pāramitā и pāraga далеко ушло от этимологического "дальнего берега" pāra, то не сумел в полной мере сохранить метафору. Тут, чтобы нарисовать действительно хороший перевод, нужно быть виртуозом.

----------


## Natha

> Тут, чтобы нарисовать действительно хороший перевод, нужно быть виртуозом.


Если, при переводе с санскрита, руководствоваться, в первую очередь, грамматикой, то перевести "гладко" не получится.

----------


## Natha

Выкладываю весь перевод.

Постарался учесть сделанные мне замечания.

*Гимн Непостижимому*
1.	Кто поведал об отсутствии индивидуальности у обусловлено (или зависимо) проявляющихся характеристик, я пред тем преклоняюсь – не имеющим равных по мудрости, немыслимым, невиданным.
2.	В какой мере, лично тобой, в махайане, познано отсутствие индивидуальности дхарм, в той же мере, под влиянием сострадания, (это) указано мудрецам.
3.	Тобой указано, (что) проявившееся из-за условий, (не) проявившееся, оно не порождено самобытностью – таково значение (слова) пустота.
4.	Подобно тому, как в этом мире, отражая звук проявление эха подобно миражу иллюзии, точно так же (подобно миражу) проявление существующего.
5.	Мираж иллюзии, город гандхарвов, отражения…, если не возникают, так же точно как сны, то не может быть их видения и тому подобного…
6.	О! Владыка, поскольку эти создания считаются проявившимися под влиянием причин и условий, то всё рождённое обусловлено, как тобой было сказано, относительно.
7.	Всё что бы то ни было, оно существует иллюзорно – не соответствующим действительности, выглядящим как …пустая рука…, …детский лепет…
8.	(Оппонент): «(Если) созданная вещь не порождена, тогда что же (такое) настоящее, из-за уничтожения чего может быть прошедшее, на что направлено желание будущего?
9.	(Если) обладающая характеристиками сущность не проявляется из-за себя, из-за другого, не даже из-за двух, не является ни существующей, ни несуществующей, ни существующей несуществующей…, тогда откуда у чего возникновение?».
10.	(Ответ): У не порождённого нет самобытности, откуда же возникновение из-за себя, именно из-за доказательства отсутствия самобытности отсутствует возникновение от другого.
11.	При наличии (определения) «сам»  может быть и (определение) другой, при наличии (определения)  «другой» необходимо (определение) «сам», выявленное относительное состояние этих двух словно своего и другого берегов.
12.	Когда что-то не соотносится (с чем-то), откуда же тогда что-то может быть, когда (с коротким) не соотносится длинное, откуда тогда короткое и тому подобное?
13.	Поскольку (лишь) при существующем существовании (существует) несуществование, так же, при существующем длинном (существует) короткое, и при существующем несуществовании (существует) существование, то оба (являются) не существующими.
/13/. Поскольку (лишь) когда существует существование (существует) несуществование, а так же, когда существует длинное (существует) короткое, и когда существует несуществование (существует) существование, (следовательно) и то, и другое не существуют.
14.	Как (может существовать) от себя единственное и множественное, прошедшее и будущее, загрязнение и очищение, правильное и ложное?
15.	Какая характеристика не существует, именно, сама по себе, от чего же тогда существует всё, и то, так называемое другое, которое не (существует) без собственной самобытности.
16.	Когда у обладающих характеристиками сущностей не существует ни собственной индивидуальности, ни собственной индивидуальности другого, тогда какая (может) существовать, обусловленная восприятием оценок, зависимость от другого.
17.	Именно в начале, одновременно рожденные и самобытно пассивные, тобой названные дхармы, из-за этого, в действительности не возникали.
/17/.  Потому тобой охарактеризованные дхармы, в действительности не возникали, (что) изначально - (и) рождены одновременно, и по своей природе пассивны.
18.	О! Мудрец, тобой указанные форма и прочее… лишены самобытности, и похожи на пену, пузырьки, фантазию, облако, мираж, банановое дерево.
19.	Если то, что воспринято индриями может быть истинным, тогда что дети – (это) мудрецы, рождённые со знанием истины.
20.	Ты учил, что для индрий (присуще): тупость, отсутствие достоверности, отсутствие решения, неточное восприятие.
21.	Понимая как есть тобой указанное, (получается, что) из-за того незнания которым (он) окутан, этот мир как таковой не постигается.
22.	Существует постоянное восприятие, ущербная точка зрения не существует… , благодаря такой (позиции) тобой охарактеризована дхарма, которая лишена внутренней двойственности.
23.	Благодаря этому, тобой охарактеризованы дхармы лишённые четырёх вариантов , непознаваемые даже для (уровня) сознания, как же (они могут быть) объектами у высказываний?
24.	Словно ставший во сне царём птицелов, словно наблюдение двух Лун, этот возникший объект не возник, как и тобой наблюдаемый Мир.
/24/. Подобно тому, как не существуют такие существующие вещи как –  ставший во сне царём птицелов, наблюдение двух Лун…, так же (не существует и) увиденный тобой мир.
25.	Подобно тому, как в мечтах (человека) рождается, живёт, умирает… сын, точно так же, в действительности,  не возникает, не существует, не гибнет… тобой упомянутый мир.
26.	Подобно тому, как (ложно) воспринимается возникновение от причины во сне, точно так же считается ложным возникновение (от причины) любой обладающей характеристиками (сущности), даже могущественной.
27.	Ты сказал: «Порождённое страстью и тому подобным… страдание, точно так же как и болезненное материальное существование подобны сну…» – это (словно) избавление от накопившейся ноши.
28.	 (Поскольку) существование то же самое, что несуществование, приход подобен уходу, привязанность то же самое, что и освобождение… - пусть к двойственности стремится неразумный, (но) не знающий истину.
29.	Для кого не существует появления, какое же для него может быть прекращение. В действительности,  абсолютный покой  (появляется) вследствие выявления «иллюзорного слона».
30.	Даже возникшее не возникает, считается подобным иллюзорному слону, точно так же и весь возникший мир, в действительности, не возникал.
31.	Неисчислимым количеством благодетелей мира (был) создан покой для бесчисленного количества существующих, однако, благодаря им, никто не (был) освобождён.
32.	И те существа, которые не рождены, они явно не достигают нирваны. «Никто ни кем не освобожден»  – так сказано, о великий мудрец.
33.	Подобно тому, как по содержанию пуст созданный иллюзией образ, точно так же и прочее – по содержанию пуст (и) весь Мир, и тобой упомянутый творец.
34.	Даже творец создан (кем-то) другим, не избегает свойства быть созданным, поскольку тот, кто занят творением наводит (на мысль) о (своём) создателе.
35.	«Весь этот Мир только лишь слова» – так тобой точно сказано – «ставший разграниченным из-за названий, смысл (этого Мира) не постигается».
36.	«Только лишь концепции» – так нами обрисованы все дхармы, и даже несуществующей концепцией названа (та), посредством которой развита концепция пустоты.
37.	То, что имеет характеристики, ни имеет характеристики, и то и другое, проходящее, ни проходящее где бы то ни было; ни знание, ни познаваемое, ни существует, ни не существует.
38.	То, что ни единое, ни не единое, ни то ни другое, не ни то ни другое; не имеющее место, к тому же не проявленное, ни постижимое, ни воспринимаемое.
39.	То, что ни появляется, ни распыляется, ни раздробленное, ни вечное – это обозначено (как) акаша, (но это) ни объект понимаемый посредством слов.
40.	Тебе известно, что обусловленное возникновение – это, именно, пустота, и реальна дхарма (лишь) дхарма выявляющая таковость , и ей тождественен достигший таковости.
41.	Это истина высшего смысла, что именно таковость считается основой (всего), она существующая, невыразимая, от её познания (сознание) считается пробуждённым.
42.	Ты считаешь, (что) благодаря этому у пробужденных действительно, отсутствует разделение с миром живых существ, а также, благодаря этому,  по отношению к себе и другим, (проявляется) ровность.
43.	От характеристик пустота не отлична, характеристика без неё не существует, потому порождённые обусловленностью характеристики тобой показаны как пустые.
/43/. Пустота неотделима от обладающих характеристиками сущностей, обладающие характеристиками сущности без неё не существуют, потому порождённые обусловленностью обладающие характеристиками сущности тобой выявлены как пустые.
44.	Относительная истина зависима от другого, проявляема в зависимости от причин и условий, так описана зависимость от другого, но высший смысл – неподделен.
45.	Определённо, основанная на концепциях характеристика считается зависимой от другой (обладающей характеристиками сущности), (поэтому) не существует (ни) самобытность, (ни) пракрити, (ни) истина, (ни) объект, (ни) содержание, (ни) даже существующее. 
46.	Тобой указано, что поскольку характеристика вещи (основана) на концепции, (то) существует  перенесение (характеристики одной вещи на другую), а также показано, что не существует разрушения, из-за разрушения созданного.
47.	Благодаря знанию истины делается вывод что, нет (ни) разрушения, (ни) вечности… - по содержанию весь Мир пуст, (и) считается похожим на мираж.
48.	Подобно тому, как водный мираж не разрушается и не вечен, точно так же весь этот упомянутый Мир – не разрушим и не вечен.
49.	Для кого объект возникает, для него может быть разрушенье и прочее…, для такого Мир (может) казаться конечным и не конечным.
50.	 (Оппонент): При наличии знания (существует) познаваемое, соответственно при наличии познаваемого (существует) знание…, какое же (может) быть пробуждение (к истине) при невозникновении того и другого?
51.	(Ответ): Ясно выразившись посредством примеров с фантазией и тому подобного…, лучший целитель показал истинную дхарму, излечивающую любые точки зрения.
52.	Эта (дхарма) – она высшая истина, непревзойдённый показатель отсутствия самобытности вещей. (Она) желательное лекарство для восприятий оценок.
53.	Именно благодаря этому  жертвующий  концепциями, жертвующий моралью абсолютно свободен, (он) постоянно желанен в трёх мирах, не обманывающий, не имеющий препятствий.
/53/. Именно благодаря этому абсолютно свободен жертвующий дхарме жрец дхармы, (он) постоянно желанен в трёх мирах, не обманывающий, не имеющий препятствий.
54.	Тобой издан этот удивительный, отвергающий индивидуальность, «рык льва» - разрушающий страх (вызванный) восприятием содержания объектов, нагоняющий ужас на «дичь» ложных мест паломничества.
55.	Бьёт глубокий, как пустота дхармы, барабан дхармы, громко трубящая об отсутствии индивидуальных особенностей раковина дхармы (дыханием) полнится.
56.	Для пробуждённых поведана сущность дхармы – нектарное, обладающее прямым смыслом наставление, (в котором) определённо указана именно пустота дхарм.
57.	О! Покровитель, однако наставление относительно возникновения, исчезновения… живых существ…, которое тобой поведано, оно, обладающее переносным смыслом –  относительная истина.
58.	Кто переправился на противоположный нескончаемый берег океана праджнапарамиты, он познал океан твоих достоинств, изобилующий самоцветами чистейшей воды.
59.	Какая обретена мной чистота – вот так восхваляя непостижимого, не выявляемого покровителя Мира – пусть посредством неё Мир будет тебе уподоблен.

В косых скобках второй вариант текста.

----------


## Карма Палджор

можно начинать плакать от издевательства над русским языком?

----------


## Natha

> Наверное немного поздно включаюсь в разговор, но тут Дрон вы правы. 
> По крайней мере в тибетском варианте говорит*ь*ся не про характеристики, а действительно про отсутствие природы.


Да, иногда, хочется и плакать - от смеха... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Greedy

> По крайней мере в тибетском варианте говориться не про характеристики, а действительно про отсутствие природы.


В санскритском тоже.
Характеристики, как совокупность характерных признаков, связанных с тем или иным объектом, на санскрите обознаются другим словом.



> (H2B) lakṣaṇa [L=180385]	n. (ifc. f(ā).) a mark , sign , symbol , token , characteristic , attribute , quality (ifc. = " marked or characterized by " , " possessed of ") Mn. MBh. &c


sva-bhāva - это само-бытие; собственное, естественное состояние; природа (как нечто присущее лишь этому объекту).

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В санскритском тоже.
> Характеристики, как совокупность характерных признаков, связанных с тем или иным объектом, на санскрите обознаются другим словом.
> sva-bhāva - это само-бытие; собственное, естественное состояние; природа (как нечто присущее лишь этому объекту).


Это вы объясните Натхе, который мало того что сделал невразумительный перевод (с искажениями русского языка), так и смысл передать не смог, поскольку мало знаком с материалом, как оказалось.

----------


## Natha

> В санскритском тоже.
> Характеристики, как совокупность характерных признаков, связанных с тем или иным объектом, на санскрите обознаются другим словом.
> 
> sva-bhāva - это само-бытие; собственное, естественное состояние; природа (как нечто присущее лишь этому объекту).


Смысл этого моего сообщение ни в том, что такое sva-bhāva или bhāva, а в том, что *сознание*, обвиняющее меня в плохом знании русского языка, само русский язык не знает *и пишет с ошибками, и коряво*.

Если же говорить о термине sva-bhāva, то sva-bhāva=sva-lakshana, и, следовательно bhāva=lakshana, то есть, sva-bhāva - это собственная индивидуальность, обладающая определёнными характеристиками, а bhāva - это обладающая характеристиками сущность или, просто, характеристика.

И чем другим одна вещь может отличаться от другой, кроме характеристик?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И чем другим одна вещь может отличаться от другой, кроме характеристик?


Свабхава никак не равняется свалакшане. Нагарджуна говорит больше об отсутствии природы, а не отсутствии характеристик. Характеристики, теоретически, можно было бы приписать к природе, но не сказать что это одно и тоже.

Характеристика - описание, определение отличительных свойств, качеств предмета, лица. 
А природа или сущность - это несколько другое.

СУЩНОСТЬ
(лат. haecceitas — этовость и quidditas — чтойность) и ЯВЛЕНИЕ — философские категории, обозначающие: С. — совокупность существенных свойств и качеств вещи, субстанциональное ядро самостоятельного сущего; Я. — чувственно воспринимаемую характеристику вещи, выражение наличия сенсорно не заданной С. В ряде философских систем С. (‘сущее-в-себе’) и Я. жестко противопоставляются (например, в учении Шанкары). В христианстве противоположенность посю- (‘Я.’) и потустороннего (‘С.’) начал — несущая конструкция модели мировосприятия. По Канту, Я. — понятие-коррелят ‘вещи-в-себе’, посредством Я. последняя предстает познающему субъекту (Я. как представление, порожденное С. в трансцендентальном субъекте). С. у Канта объективна (как ‘вещь-сама-по-себе’) и неисчерпаема в собственном самобытном существовании. Кант был убежден в том, что то, чем вещь является для нас (‘феномен’) и то, что она представляет собой на самом деле (‘ноумен’), — это принципиально различные характеристики мира. Н.Гартман трактовал взаимосвязь С. и Я. следующим образом: сущее в себе есть являющееся в Я. В противном случае Я. было бы правомерно сводимо к простой ‘видимости’. Я. же вещей — атрибут процесса познания человеком окружающего мира. В современных философских системах ‘С.’ и ‘Я.’ как понятийные средства отображения мира постепенно вытесняются такими категориями, как ‘Смысл’ и ‘Текст’ (герменевтика и феноменология) либо ‘Структура’ (структуралистские учения).

Приравнивать друг к другу два понятия можно только в том случае, если в них совсем не разбираться.
Что же касается вашего перевода, то вы просто подменили речь Нагарджуны своими представлениями о том, что он хотел сказать. А без понимания - это не имеет смысла. Ну а про русский вам уже не раз говорили и ранее.

Но 54-е - редкостная запись
54. Тобой *издан* этот удивительный, отвергающий индивидуальность, «рык льва» - разрушающий страх (вызванный) восприятием содержания объектов, нагоняющий ужас на «дичь» ложных мест паломничества.


Представляю Шакьямуни или Нагарджуну, бегущих в издательство, чтобы опубликовать (*издать*) свои труды

----------

Wyrd (24.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.05.2012)

----------


## До

> Свабхава никак не равняется свалакшане.


Вдруг как-нибудь равняется.




> Нагарджуна говорит больше об отсутствии *природы*, а не отсутствии *характеристик*. Характеристики, теоретически, можно было бы приписать к природе, но не сказать что это одно и тоже.


А что такое природа?




> Характеристика - описание, определение отличительных свойств, качеств предмета, лица.


Смешно.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вдруг как-нибудь равняется.
> А что такое природа?
> Смешно.


Да смейтесь сколько угодно. Лишь бы вам хорошо было. Или опять хочется поспорить? Увольте. Спора не будет. Некачественный перевод осмеивать не обязательно. Автор этой работой сам показывает свой уровень.
Удачи

----------

Нико (24.05.2012)

----------


## До

> Да смейтесь сколько угодно. Лишь бы вам хорошо было. Или опять хочется поспорить? Увольте. Спора не будет. Некачественный перевод осмеивать не обязательно. Автор этой работой сам показывает свой уровень.
> Удачи


Я про перевод ничего не говорил. А говорил, например, про определение "характеристики" из вашего поста.




> Лишь бы вам хорошо было.


Спасибо.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я про перевод ничего не говорил. А говорил, например, про определение "характеристики" из вашего поста.


Понятно. Это определение из сети, а не моё.

----------


## До

Я-то согласен, что с русским языком у *Natha* проблемы.




> Понятно. Это определение из сети, а не моё.


Понятно, что говоря "характеристики" (мн.ч) *Natha* имеет ввиду не характеристику как "_описание, определение отличительных свойств, качеств предмета, лица_", а описываемые ей *качества*. 

"_характеристика_ 1. Syn: оценка, параметр, коэффициент, атрибут, описатель, свойство 2. Syn: отзыв, рекомендательное письмо" (Lingvo Thesaurus)

----------


## Natha

> Свабхава никак не равняется свалакшане. Нагарджуна говорит больше об отсутствии природы, а не отсутствии характеристик. Характеристики, теоретически, можно было бы приписать к природе, но не сказать что это одно и тоже.


Вот отрывки из Абхидхарма-коша:

Великие элементы характеризуют не собственно группу материи, но
качественно определенную базу чувственных данных (visaya). Таким об-
разом, в карике и автокомментарии материальная структура внешнего ми-
ра характеризуется не сама по себе, но только через психику, поскольку
о существовании великих, или фундаментальных, элементов можно за-
ключить лишь благодаря свойствам действия и качества, которые, в свою
очередь, определяются здесь как собственная сущность (*svalaksana
или svabhava*) и имманентный функциональный аспект (vrtti) великих
элементов.

Каждая дхарма как отдельная сущность (prthagdharma) «несет»
один-единственный знак. _В определенном смысле поэтому svabhava и
svalaksana — синонимы_ 

....поэтому любое психическое состояние или акт поведения могут быть включены в
традиционную классификацию по группам, источникам и классам постольку, по-
скольску они рассматриваются в их внутренней сущности (*svabhavatah=
svalaksanatah*), т. е. на дхармическом, а не объектном уровне.



> Но 54-е - редкостная запись
> 54. Тобой *издан* этот удивительный, отвергающий индивидуальность, «рык льва» - разрушающий страх (вызванный) восприятием содержания объектов, нагоняющий ужас на «дичь» ложных мест паломничества.
> 
> 
> Представляю Шакьямуни или Нагарджуну, бегущих в издательство, чтобы опубликовать (*издать*) свои труды


Вот некоторые отрывки из текстов:

...но *издать этот возглас* Фому заставляет отнюдь не

 повеление Иисуса. Но и не вид Воскресшего вызвал его восклицание, а

 обращение Воскресшего к нему исторгает у него этот возглас...

А.Н. Толстой. Граф Калиостро
...О, если бы только встретиться...- Он заходил по комнате, *издавая восклицания*.- Я бы нашел слова умолить его... 

А вот выдержка из словаря:

v 1. выкрикивать; *издавать возглас*, вопль

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вот отрывки из Абхидхарма-коша:


Вы сейчас переводили не Абхидхарма-кошу, а текст Нагарджуны. Соответственно надо разбираться не с тем, что излагается в абхидхарма-коше, а с тем что говорит Нагарджуна. Когда переводят текст, надо переводить соответственно автору, а не своим предпочтениям. Иначе вы просто фантазируете, но к тексту не приближаетесь.




> Вот некоторые отрывки из текстов:


Нашли что цитировать. Если хотите чтобы ваш язык был понятен, то подбирать термины надо соответственно. То есть чтобы они не допускали разночтения или других толкований.

----------

Нико (24.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нашли что цитировать. Если хотите чтобы ваш язык был понятен, то подбирать термины надо соответственно. То есть чтобы они не допускали разночтения или других толкований.


Олег, ну чего вы с Нико за вполне корректный и традиционный, применительно к Львиному рыку, глагол зацепились?
Не нравится -- подберите другой глагол, лишённый разночтений и толкований... : )

----------


## Natha

Своей цели я достиг - выложил свой перевод на всеобщее обсуждение. 

Повторю ещё раз - я не Пушкин, это я прекрасно понимаю, поэтому мой перевод является грамматическим, то есть, я старался переводить опираясь на грамматику, и в этом отношении этот перевод может быть полезным для тех, кто начинает изучать санскрит, однако, из-за этого, перевод не получился легко читаемым.

Я не большой знаток направлений буддизма, впрочем как и большинство участников обсуждения, поэтому и не мог переводить в "духе учения" того или иного из его направлений.

Этим сообщением я не закрываю эту ветку этой темы.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Олег, ну чего вы с Нико за вполне корректный и традиционный, применительно к Львиному рыку, глагол зацепились?
> Не нравится -- подберите другой глагол, лишённый разночтений и толкований... : )


пассивный залог имеет двусмысленную коннотацию

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

А активный залог тоже имеет коннотацию, только--активно.

----------


## Нико

> А активный залог тоже имеет коннотацию, только--активно.


Сравните: "тобой издан" и "издать возглас". Должно быть многое понятно, если Вы не чайник в русском языке.

----------


## Асуман

> Сравните: "тобой издан" и "издать возглас". Должно быть многое понятно, если Вы не чайник в русском языке.


Это вы показали смысловую важность контекста, тогда как залог ничего не решает.
Сравните: "издан возглас" и "ты издаёшь".

----------


## Нико

> Это вы показали смысловую важность контекста, тогда как залог ничего не решает.
> Сравните: "издан возглас" и "ты издаёшь".


Издан ежемесячный журнал "Возглас". Ты его обычно издаёшь. )

----------


## Нико

Мне вообще не нравится этот глагол в буддийских сочинениях. Так же, как и Олегу, полагаю. Нельзя ли, вместо него, провозгласить и т.п.?

----------


## Нико

Наверное, у меня, как у издатработника, извращённое понимание этого слова пошло. Наверное, у людей других специальностей энтого нет. Сорри.

----------


## Нико

Просто язык русский-то меняется. "Он издал страшный вопль и убежал". Ну кто сейчас из прозайчиков так напишет?

----------


## Асуман

Когда в тексте попадается словосочетание "издаёт рёв", то оно нормально воспринимается. А вот когда написано "тобой издан" и где-то там потом далеко "«рык льва»", да ещё в кавычках, то у меня это тоже в первую очередь с названием журнала ассоциируется.

----------

Карма Палджор (24.05.2012), Нико (24.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2012)

----------


## Асуман

> Просто язык русский-то меняется. "Он издал страшный вопль и убежал". Ну кто сейчас из прозайчиков так напишет?


Да, нынешний народец измельчал, теперь, скорее, напишут: "Он уполз, издавая нечленораздельные звуки".  :Wink:

----------

Нико (24.05.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (25.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Да, нынешний народец измельчал, теперь, скорее, напишут: "Он уполз, издавая нечленораздельные звуки".


По крайней мере, чуть меньше ассоциаций с издательскими делами.

----------


## Нико

А вообще, в вышепредложенном переводе перлов и других очень много. Жаль, что я санскриту не обучена.... Но человек старался, за что ему спасибо.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Своей цели я достиг - выложил свой перевод на всеобщее обсуждение.


Спасибо, это была горячая тема.






> Повторю ещё раз - я не Пушкин,


А хто из нас он?





> это я прекрасно понимаю, поэтому мой перевод является грамматическим, то есть, я старался переводить опираясь на грамматику, и в этом отношении этот перевод может быть полезным для тех, кто начинает изучать санскрит, однако, из-за этого, перевод не получился легко читаемым.


Вы просто делали подстрочник, что там греха таить, это не был никакой "грамматический перевод". Такого термина даже нет в природе. Переводы либо подстрочниками бывают, когда слово в слово по словарю, либо литературно обработанными и осмысленными. 




> Я не большой знаток направлений буддизма, впрочем как и большинство участников обсуждения, поэтому и не мог переводить в "духе учения" того или иного из его направлений.


Нагарджуну надо бы переводить в духе Мадхьямики, в коей он и принадлежал. А для этого хорошо бы знать Мадхьямику и связанные с нею труды. Тогда, имхо, легче будет.

но всё равно Вам СПАСИБО.

----------

Кунсанг (25.05.2012)

----------


## До

> 54. Тобой издан этот удивительный, отвергающий индивидуальность, «рык льва» - разрушающий страх (вызванный) восприятием содержания объектов, нагоняющий ужас на «дичь» ложных мест паломничества.


LIV. Загрохотали с неба трубные раскаты вспарывая облезлые души, колыхнулась земля, вскипели океаны, заклокотал вулканический рокот мудрости раздавливая страх секретных объектов и повергая в дикий ужас еретиков.

----------


## Нико

> LIV. Загрохотали с неба трубные раскаты вспарывая облезлые души, колыхнулась земля, вскипели океаны, заклокотал вулканический рокот мудрости раздавливая страх секретных объектов и повергая в дикий ужас еретиков.


А ещё "из нор наобумы сбежались". )))))

----------


## До

> А ещё "из нор наобумы сбежались". )))))


Что это значит?

----------


## Нико

> Что это значит?


Да это цитата из одного древнего психоделического стиха. Не к месту, наверное.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Варкалось. Хливкие шорьки
Пырялись по наве
И хрюкатали зелюки,
Как мюмзики в мове

----------


## Нико

> Варкалось. Хливкие шорьки
> Пырялись по наве
> И хрюкатали зелюки,
> Как мюмзики в мове


А как благородно всё начиналось....

----------


## До

Вот еще вариант:

54. Нахобучило добрым гоготом
страшных мест поднимая пыль
и обдало нас лвиным рокотом
превращая сказку в быль.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А как благородно всё начиналось....


Уже просто не удержался  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (25.05.2012)

----------


## Natha

> Нельзя ли, вместо него, провозгласить и т.п.?


И как же это будет выглядеть? - ...Тобой провозглашён рык льва..., да уж... - это будет шутка месяца  :Big Grin:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

"Прорёван рык"  :Big Grin:  Тем более, в оригинале--тоже слова от одного дхату.

Архиважно не допустить у читателя даже тени мысли о том, что Будда мог быть связан с _издательством_.  :Smilie:  Тогда как то, что Будда мог рычать--это вполне нормально.

----------


## Natha

[QUOTE=Нико;474781]


> Нагарджуну надо бы переводить в *духе* Мадхьямики, в коей он и принадлежал. А для этого хорошо бы знать Мадхьямику и связанные с нею труды. Тогда, имхо, легче будет.


А вы уверены, что хорошо знаете Мадхйамаку и её *дух* (фу..., какое слово)? :Frown:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И как же это будет выглядеть? - ...Тобой провозглашён рык льва..., да уж... - это будет шутка месяца


Подбирайте глагол. Что еще сказать. Тот вариант, который вы привели - может привести к другому пониманию и другим представлениям.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А вы уверены, что хорошо знаете Мадхйамику и её *дух* (фу..., какое слово)?


Что-то мне подсказывает, что Нико знает гораздо больше вас, наблюдателя со стороны. И о мадхьямаке в частности.
Впрочем у вас стиль речи оригинальный. Если кто-то с вами не согласен, вы просто наезжаете. И хотя уже писали, что типа учитываете пожелания, на деле этого не происходит.

Удачи в пребывании в океане собственных фантазий

----------


## Natha

> "Прорёван рык"  Тем более, в оригинале--тоже слова от одного дхату.
> 
> Архиважно не допустить у читателя даже тени мысли о том, что Будда мог быть связан с _издательством_.  Тогда как то, что Будда мог рычать--это вполне нормально.


Реветь - это ещё и плакать. Да уж  - Будда проревел (как баба) горькими слезами... :Big Grin: 

Будда мог рычать - сильно сказано, это на кого же?  :Frown:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Реветь - это ещё и плакать. Да уж  - Будда проревел (как баба) горькими слезами...


Ну ладно, "прорычал рык"  :Smilie: 
_Рыком взрыкнух_, ежи-ли литературно.




> Будда мог рычать - сильно сказано,


И не только Будда, ещё и его ученики рычали:



> The Pali Commentaries explain that there are two kinds of lion's roar: that of the Buddha himself and that of his disciples. The former is sounded when the Buddha extols his own attainments or proclaims the potency of the doctrine he has realized; the latter, when accomplished disciples testify to their own achievement of the final goal, the fruit of arahantship.


 :Stick Out Tongue: 
У Нагарджуны же сказано про громкий звук и ещё про льва. Так что же, не рычал, а _издавал_? $=)




> это на кого же?


Важно то, о чём они рычали, а не на кого.  :Cool:

----------


## Natha

> *Важно то, о чём* они рычали, а не на кого.


Вот это - истина. А как мы переведём ...naditas tvayā..., то ли ...тобой издан..., или ...ты издал... - значения не имеет.  :Wink:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вот это - истина. А как мы переведём ...naditas tvayā..., то ли ...тобой издан..., или ...ты издал... - значения не имеет.


Очень даже имеет.

----------

Нико (25.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> И как же это будет выглядеть? - ...Тобой провозглашён рык льва..., да уж... - это будет шутка месяца


Твоим львиным рыком провозглашено... и т.д.?

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Natha;474896]


> А вы уверены, что хорошо знаете Мадхйамику и её *дух* (фу..., какое слово)?


Вот то-то и оно. Вы пытаетесь отомстить людям с нормальным русским языком за критику Вашего ненормального русского. Действительно, фу и фи. Мадхьямику чуток знаю. Не на санскрите правда, не по грамматике, а по смыслу. Спасибо.

----------


## Нико

> Важно то, о чём они рычали, а не на кого.


Ой, как сильно смеялась! Спасибо за шутку дня.

----------


## Natha

[QUOTE=Нико;475013]


> Вот то-то и оно. Вы пытаетесь отомстить людям с нормальным русским языком за критику Вашего ненормального русского. Действительно, фу и фи.


Никому я не собираюсь мстить, а пример с ...духом Мадхйамаки... привёл с одной целью - если захотеть, то можно придраться к каждому слову. Вот вы придрались к слову ...издать..., хотя в том смысле, в котором я его употребил, оно используется весьма широко.


> ...людям с нормальным русским языком...


А вот, я бы сказал  ...людям, хорошо знающим русский язык..., а то у вас как то звучит двусмыслено, ну анатомически...


> Мадхъямаку чуток знаю.


Ну и я чуток, тут мы с вами - ...два сапога - пара... 
Мне кажется что большинство участников обсуждения могут сказать ...чуток знаю...


> Не на санскрите правда...


Вот, опять у вас ляп - и вы меня ещё обвиняете в плохом знании русского языка... Ну как можно знать Мадхйамаку на санскрите? или на английском?


> Спасибо.


Всегда рад пообщаться, в самом деле.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

Дорогой  мой, любимый Натха![QUOTE]


[QUOTE=Natha;475133]


> Никому я не собираюсь мстить, а пример с ...духом Мадхйамики...



Во-первых, нужно по-русски писать Мадхьямика, это уже устоялось.





> Вот вы придрались к слову ...издать..., хотя в том смысле, в котором я его употребил, оно используется весьма широко.


"Тобой издан".... Да, в издательских кругах. Но буддийские переводчики стараются избегать такого залога и т.п. По понятным причинам. 





> А вот, я бы сказал  ...людям, хорошо знающим русский язык..., а то у вас как то звучит двусмыслено, ну анатомически..


Анатомии тут никакой не наблюдаю. Не знаю, что у Вас за ассоциации пошли  :Smilie: 





> .Ну и я чуток, тут мы с вами - ...два сапога - пара...


Так докажите ж это, наконец. 




> Мне кажется что большинство участников обсуждения могут сказать ...чуток знаю...Вот, опять у вас ляп - и вы меня ещё обвиняете в плохом знании русского языка... Ну как можно знать Мадхйамику на санскрите? или на английском?Всегда рад пообщаться, в самом деле.


Мадхьямику можно знать на любом доступном для индивида языке. Но знать и переводить -- это две разные штуки, хотя они и взаимозависимы.

Удачи.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Своей цели я достиг - выложил свой перевод на всеобщее обсуждение.


Верно





> Повторю ещё раз - я не Пушкин, это я прекрасно понимаю, поэтому мой перевод является грамматическим,


Пушкин не переводил с санскрита. Вы переводите с санскрита=вы-не Пушкин.



> то есть, я старался переводить опираясь на грамматику,


Опираясь на грамматику? Это как? У слова ведь много значений, и только вашей волей вы эти значения комбинируете в смысл. Выходит, вы комбинируете произвольно, т.е.- сочиняете. Выходит, что в чем-то вы- Пушкин.



> и в этом отношении этот перевод может быть полезным для тех, кто начинает изучать санскрит,


Может. Почти таким же полезным, как русско санскритский словарь, например.



> однако, из-за этого, перевод не получился легко читаемым.


Сочинение получилось. Причем легко и, главное, весело читаемым.




> Я не большой знаток направлений буддизма, впрочем как и большинство участников обсуждения, поэтому и не мог переводить в "духе учения" того или иного из его направлений.


Меня начинает слегка беспокоить ваш диалог с кришнаитом, состоявшийся ранее. Может, вы и не большой знаток вайшнавизма также? Так вы сообщите человеку, а то как бы он с собой ничего не сотворил, после ваших бесед.




> Этим сообщением я не закрываю эту ветку этой темы.


Вы кришнаиту подали аналогичную надежду на окончательный срыв самых последних масок?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Во-первых, нужно по-русски писать Мадхьямика, это уже устоялось.


Это —ошибка. Если устоялось ошибочное написание, никогда не поздно его исправить. К тому же, что там могло устояться за пару десятилетий когда начали писать ошибочно? Или это Щербатской начал писать «мадхьямика»?

Ну и не идиотизм ли, на санскрите — «мадхъямака», на английском — «мадхъямака», а мы будем писать с ошибкой, потому что «так устоялось».

----------


## Natha

> Вы переводите с санскрита=вы-не Пушкин.


Я знаю, что Пушкин не переводил с санскрита, но писал "гладко", то есть его сочинения легко читать, именно в этом смысле я не он.


> Опираясь на грамматику? Это как?


Я опирался на знание падежей, чисел, залогов..., и старался сделать мой перевод точной грамматической копией санскритского оригинала, например, вот этот перевод:

54.	Тобой издан этот удивительный, отвергающий индивидуальность, «рык льва» - разрушающий страх вызванный восприятием содержания объектов, нагоняющий ужас на «дичь» ложных мест паломничества.

Является грамматической копией санскритского оригинала.



> Может. Почти таким же полезным, как русско санскритский словарь, например.


А что, хорошее сравнение.



> Сочинение получилось. Причем легко и, главное, весело читаемым.


Спасибо, хоть вы похвалили :Smilie: 




> ...а то как бы он с собой ничего не сотворил, после ваших бесед.


Возможно, начнёт изучать санскрит.


> Вы кришнаиту подали аналогичную надежду на окончательный срыв самых последних масок?


Не понял вашей метафоры

----------


## Natha

> Ну и не идиотизм ли, на санскрите — «мадхъямака», на английском — «мадхъямака», а мы будем писать с ошибкой, потому что «так устоялось».


Полностью с вами согласен. Впредь так и буду писать - мадхйамака или мадхъямака.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.05.2012)

----------


## Антип Байда

Натха, переведите теперь Бодхичарьяаватару.

----------


## Асуман

> Впредь так и буду писать - мадхйамака или мадхъямака.


"Йа" уж больно некрасиво. Голосую за твёрдый знак.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Нъяъя тоже будет не шибко красиво.

----------


## Natha

> "Йа" уж больно некрасиво. Голосую за твёрдый знак.


Твёрдый знак в санскрите отсутствует, а вот "йа" имеется. Вот как это слово пишется латиницей madh*ya*maka

----------


## Асуман

> Нъяъя тоже будет не шибко красиво.


Не, "нъяъя" это уже перебор, достаточно просто "нъяя". В общем-то, не сильно отличается от принятого "ньяя". А вот "нйайа" - совсем нечитаемо.




> Твёрдый знак в санскрите отсутствует, а вот "йа" имеется. Вот как это слово пишется латиницей madh*ya*maka


По-русски сочетание "йа" передаётся буквой "я". Это если нужно нормальное русское слово, которое можно склонять и т.д. А когда нужна транслитерация, я пишу латиницей.

----------


## Нико

> Не, "нъяъя" это уже перебор, достаточно просто "нъяя". В общем-то, не сильно отличается от принятого "ньяя". А вот "нйайа" - совсем нечитаемо.
> 
> 
> 
> По-русски сочетание "йа" передаётся буквой "я". Это если нужно нормальное русское слово, которое можно склонять и т.д. А когда нужна транслитерация, я пишу латиницей.



Да бросьте вы все! "Ньяя".

----------


## Нико

> Полностью с вами согласен. Впредь так и буду писать - мадхйамака или мадхъямака.


УЖАС, И ТО, И ДРУГОЕ. Мадхьямика.

----------


## Антип Байда

> УЖАС, И ТО, И ДРУГОЕ. Мадхьямика.


Почему ужас?
Буква А страшнее буквы И?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> УЖАС, И ТО, И ДРУГОЕ. Мадхьямика.


Мадхьямика —это человек, придерживающийся мадхьямаки.

----------


## Нико

> Мадхьямика —это человек, придерживающийся мадхьямаки.


Нет, человек -- это мадхьямик. Про школу можно говорить и мадхьямака, как многие и пишут. Ужас -- это мадхЙАмака или мадхЪямака. Совершенно противоречит орфографии русского языка.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2012)

----------


## Natha

> Нет, человек -- это мадхьямик. Про школу можно говорить и мадхьямака, как многие и пишут. Ужас -- это мадхЙАмака или мадхЪямака. Совершенно противоречит орфографии русского языка.


Вот, если бы я слово "дядя" стал писать "дйадйа" - это был бы ужас, и это бы противречило орфографии русского языка. Или что, слова "объяснение", "отъявленный" и тому подобные...  противоречат орфографии русского языка?

Лучше всего писать मध्यमक - точнее всего.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Вот, если бы я слово "дядя" стал писать "дйадйа" - это был бы ужас, и это бы противречило орфографии русского языка.


Ну вот и пишите тогда так.... Многие Вас поймут, г-н переводчик.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Лучше всего писать मध्यमक - точнее всего.


Нет, не лучше, а намного хуже.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Индийск...крипция




> Сочетания y с последующей гласной передаются следующим образом:
> Сочетание | В начале слова и после гласной | После согласной внутри морфемы | После согласной на стыке корней
> ya / yā | я | ья | ъя


Поскольку «дхья» находится внутри корня, то там может быть только мягкий знак.

----------

Нико (27.05.2012)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Нет, не лучше, а намного хуже.
> 
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Индийск...крипция
> 
> 
> 
> Поскольку «дхья» находится внутри корня, то там может быть только мягкий знак.


Раз пошла такая пляска, то надо и "х" убирать. Мадьямака.

----------


## Нико

> Раз пошла такая пляска, то надо и "х" убирать. Мадьямака.


Давайте под эту пляску ещё урежем. Мадмика.

----------


## Антип Байда

Тогда это будет резня, а не пляска, мэм.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Раз пошла такая пляска, то надо и "х" убирать. Мадьямака.


Нет, «х» там должно быть, чтобы различать dhya и dya.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Нет, «х» там должно быть, чтобы различать dhya и dya.


А мягкого знака недостаточно?

----------


## Нико

> А мягкого знака недостаточно?


"х" и мягкого знака вполне достаточно. А всё остальное -- уже впадение в неграмотную прелесть.

----------


## Антип Байда

> "х" и мягкого знака вполне достаточно. А всё остальное -- уже впадение в неграмотную прелесть.


Дхья, дья, дя. Вы настаиваете на первом варианте?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А мягкого знака недостаточно?


Вы предлагаете записывать dhya как _дъя_, а dya как _дья_ что ли? Мне кажется, это не совсем интуитивно. И в любом случае, раз есть общепринятая транскрипция, лучше следовать ей.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Вы предлагаете записывать dhya как _дъя_, а dya как _дья_ что ли? Мне кажется, это не совсем интуитивно. И в любом случае, раз есть общепринятая транскрипция, лучше следовать ей.


Я пока ничего не предлагаю, я спрашиваю. К тому же, то что вы называете "общепринятым" может оказаться просто невнимательным прочтением наследия бриттов.

----------


## Асуман

> Ужас -- это мадхЙАмака или мадхЪямака. Совершенно противоречит орфографии русского языка.


Орфография русского языка не позволяет правильно писать слова. Она вне зависимости от произношения предпочитает писать твёрдый знак после приставок, а мягкий - в середине слов. Поэтому мягкое "д" в обрусевшем и размягчившемя "адъютанте" принято писать через Ъ, а твёрдую "н" в "шуньяте" - через Ь. Это хорошо для упрощения правил, но отнюдь не способствует правильному произношению слов. С другой стороны, шунЬята или шунЪята, пустота пустотой и останется, как ни назови.

----------


## Асуман

> Раз пошла такая пляска, то надо и "х" убирать. Мадьямака.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Нет, «х» там должно быть, чтобы различать dhya и dya.


"Х" ведь не отдельная буква, а просто придыхание. А в русском языке аналогичных придыхательных нету. Так что это очень спорный вопрос, как адекватнее транскрибировать - "дх" или "д". Пишут ведь "Будда" вместо "Буддха" и никто не пытается его имя исправить. Значит, писать без "х" не так уж и страшно. Хотя без "х", в самом деле, проблематично различать похожие слова, например, madhya "середина" и madya "вино". А потому для понятности лучше её писать.

----------

Кунсанг (27.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2012)

----------


## Natha

Нужно писать так, как это слово значится в поисковых системах, то есть - или мадхъямака или मध्यमक

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Нужно писать так, как это слово значится поисковых системах, то есть - или мадхъямака или मध्यमक


Нет, нужно писать как требуют правила русской транскрипции санскрита. Иначе этак можно и «превед» засчитать альтернативной грамматической нормой.

----------

Shunja (27.05.2012)

----------


## Асуман

> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Индийск...крипция
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Сочетания y с последующей гласной передаются следующим образом:
> Сочетание | В начале слова и после гласной | После согласной внутри морфемы | После согласной на стыке корней
> ya / yā | я | ья | ъя
> ...


Не совсем понятно, что они там называют корнем и как быть, когда ya/yā образуется на стыке морфем. К примеру, в слове vidyā легко выделяется корень vid- и окончание ж.р. -ā, оставшееся -y- получается суффиксом. Или в слове avyakta: приcтавка a-, приставка vi-, корень añj-, суффикс -ta. Тут нет ни "внутри морфемы", ни "стыка корней". Эти "правила" такие варианты вообще не рассматривают.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Не совсем понятно, что они там называют корнем и как быть, когда ya/yā образуется на стыке морфем. К примеру, в слове vidyā легко выделяется корень vid- и окончание ж.р. -ā, оставшееся -y- получается суффиксом. Или в слове avyakta: приcтавка a-, приставка vi-, корень añj-, суффикс -ta. Тут нет ни "внутри морфемы", ни "стыка корней". Эти "правила" такие варианты вообще не рассматривают.


Как же правильнее прочитать, в итоге?

----------

